# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Los brak.

## AmaranthQuinoia

Zeljela bih cuti misljenje. Zaima me da li pretjerujem sto mislim da mi je brak koma i da je muz glavni krivac za to. Potrudit cu se biti sto objektivnija, ne zelim ga samo ocrniti, nisam ni ja najbolja na svijetu  :Smile: 

Sto mene najvise muci? 
To sto ne dijelimo zajednicke obaveze ravnopravno. On radi, ja sam doma, ali usput o radim na pola vremena od doma, navecer. 
Od jutra se brinem za dijete,sto je i ocekivano jer sam doma. Dorucak, setnja, rucak,uspavljivanje,ciscenje,pranje sudja... On dolazi doma i eventualno se malo (desetak min) posveti njoj, a zatim ju opet ja hramim, izvodim van u drugu setnju. Vracamo se,hranim ju, spremam na spavanje, perem ostatke sudja (uvijek ga ima,bogu hvala) pospremam stan (da ujutro ne bude kaos) i nakon toga najcesce krecem raditi (oko 22-23h).
Odem spavati oko 02,nekad 03.
Moram napomenuti da mi je posao fleksi i da ne moram raditi svaki dan, ali 4-5 dana u tjednu svakako.
Dok ja to sve radim on odmara, surfa po mobu,gleda.. Nedo bog da bi izveo dijete bar u tu drugu setnju, da mogu bar u miru pocistiti stan, pa da prije krenem raditi.
Ali ne, njemu se to ne da, umoran je.
Kad ju i izvede, jednom u 10 dana, onda se uopce ne igra s njom (ona ima 20mj,mala je, ne zna se bas igrati s drugom djecom). On sjedi ili stoji kraj nje i surfa. To me izludjuje!!

Kad bi trebali zajedno jesti, on bleji u tv, a kad mi zavrsimo, on ide jesti. Pasivan do bola.
Vikendom odemo negdje, ali uz mnogo nagivaranja,poticanja i moje organizacije. Da se njega pita bili bi cijeli dan u stanu.

Moje lose strane su sto planem, budem bezobrazna, istresem se u trenu i stalno mu nesto "prigovaram". Valjda bih trebala biti zadovoljna sto je sve na meni. On zaradjuje mnogo vise nego ja, ali ja radim 90% vise nego on.

Razgovarali smo jedno 1000 puta, na moju inicijativu. Njemu je smetalo sto sam svadljiva i svasta kazem, meni sve gore navedeno. Dogovor je bio da on poradi na svojim nedostacima, ja na svojim. Dandva ok, al onda on opet pocne po starom,ja opet pocnem biti dosadna prigovaraca i eto nas opet. Ne znam mogu li vise.
On je inace dobra osoba, dobrica, miran, iskren, dobar otac (osim sto mu se ne da igrati s njom)..

Kako je kod vas? Sta mislite o ovom " slucaju"..

----------


## Tanči

Nije to "slučaj"
To je normalan brak kakvih ima svuda oko mene.
Mislim da dramiš i pretjeruješ.
Kažeš da si doma, a on nije i kaj bi sad on trebao?
Umoran je? Pa naravno da je.
Ti si umorna od kuće. Zaposli se vani.
Dijete u vrtić.
Pa kad ćete oboje raditi i doći navečer umorni, onda ćete zajedno kuhati, šetati, čistiti...
Sama kažeš da prigovaraš, svašta kažeš i gnjaviš ga, čak tvrdiš da 90% više radiš. Kako si to izračunala?
Mogu si samo zamisliti šta tek onda njemu svašta kažeš u ljutnji, a i bez nje.
Muž ti je ok, a ti možeš promijeniti samo sebe. Druge ne, a čini mi se da to pokušavaš.
Ovakvim pristupom i ponašanjem ćeš ga izgubiti jer će on zaključiti da mu je brak koma i da kad dođe doma doživljava samo uvrede i napade.

----------


## phiphy

Inače se ne javljam na ovakve teme, ali me potakao Tančin komentar da je to normalan brak. 
Nisam skužila da li on radi išta po kući, osim što se 10ak minuta posveti curici kad dođe doma i jednom u 10 dana je odvede u parkić. 
Ako je to to i ako je to definicija normalnog braka, onda ne znam tko je tu lud. Ili ja koja špotam mog muža koji radi 100 puta više od toga, a ja i dalje nezadovoljna jer mislim da radim više od njega ili cure koje prihvaćaju šutke takvo stanje jer bi to trebao biti normalan brak i jer će, ako budu njurgale, izgubiti muža jer će on, eto, skužiti da ima loš brak jer doživljava uvrede kad dođe doma pa će otići  :Shock:  .

----------


## KrisZg

Bas se ne slazem da je to normalan brak...

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Nije to "slučaj"
> To je normalan brak kakvih ima svuda oko mene.
> Mislim da dramiš i pretjeruješ.
> Kažeš da si doma, a on nije i kaj bi sad on trebao?
> Umoran je? Pa naravno da je.
> Ti si umorna od kuće. Zaposli se vani.
> Dijete u vrtić.
> Pa kad ćete oboje raditi i doći navečer umorni, onda ćete zajedno kuhati, šetati, čistiti...
> Sama kažeš da prigovaraš, svašta kažeš i gnjaviš ga, čak tvrdiš da 90% više radiš. Kako si to izračunala?
> ...


Oko tebe ima ovakvih brakova? E pa ne bih rekla da je to zato normalno. Da se zaposlim vani? Kao da je bitno gdje radim, opet bi me doma docekalo sve (znam jer sam radila "vani"). Dijete ne dajem u vrtic jos,jer tako zelim i mogu. I tebi je to ok? Pa iskreno,ovlakav komentar mi je smijesan,kao  da ga pise maloljetnica savjetnica u teenu. Omg!!

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Inače se ne javljam na ovakve teme, ali me potakao Tančin komentar da je to normalan brak. 
> Nisam skužila da li on radi išta po kući, osim što se 10ak minuta posveti curici kad dođe doma i jednom u 10 dana je odvede u parkić. 
> Ako je to to i ako je to definicija normalnog braka, onda ne znam tko je tu lud. Ili ja koja špotam mog muža koji radi 100 puta više od toga, a ja i dalje nezadovoljna jer mislim da radim više od njega ili cure koje prihvaćaju šutke takvo stanje jer bi to trebao biti normalan brak i jer će, ako budu njurgale, izgubiti muža jer će on, eto, skužiti da ima loš brak jer doživljava uvrede kad dođe doma pa će otići  .


On ne radi nista osim toga po doma. Tu i tam izvadi sudje iz perilice (jednom tjedno). Ne smeta mu ni nered,ni kanta za smece koja smrdi jer nije iznio,sudje moze danima stajat neoprano..on misli da nije potrebno prati sudje nakon rucka,brisati prasinu ikad i iznositi smece.
Ja teazim vrlo malo-da svaki dan 15 min posveti ciscenju/spremanju i da malo vise privodi s djetetom. Da tako radi,pjevusila bih usisavajuci.  :Smile: 
Zato i pitam ovdje-jesam li ja luda ili sta?!?

A kako on dozivljava brak u kojem mu s pravom prigovaram,ma boli me!! Sutjet sigurno necu!!

----------


## Diana72

Ne vjerujem da bi se tu išta promijenilo ako bi se i zaposlila vani, jer očito, on smatra da je ženin posao obavljati sve kućne poslove, a mužev, samo ono izvan kuće za što dobija plaću, a kad dođe doma mora ga dočekati mir i žena sa osmijehom na licu, kao da je cijeli dan bila na welnesu. Meni se to čini jako staromodno i patrijahalno u današnje vrijeme.

----------


## sirius

Mozda da odete bracnom savjetniku pa malo porazgovarate o razlicitom videnju braka?
Koliko godina imate , ako se smije pitati?

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Ne vjerujem da bi se tu išta promijenilo ako bi se i zaposlila vani, jer očito, on smatra da je ženin posao obavljati sve kućne poslove, a mužev, samo ono izvan kuće za što dobija plaću, a kad dođe doma mora ga dočekati mir i žena sa osmijehom na licu, kao da je cijeli dan bila na welnesu. Meni se to čini jako staromodno i patrijahalno u današnje vrijeme.


Ma on cak nije ni taj tip. Ne brije na patrijahalnost. Ne ocekuje on nista posebno. Sto se njega tice ne mora se ni kuhat,ni jest svaki dan,moze se zivjeti u svinjcu. Ali ja ne mislim tako i to sto on tako razmislja meni nije izgovor za ne sudjelovati. Jer imamo dijete koje MORA jesti kuhano,MORA zivjeti u cistom (normalno cistom,ne bljestavo cistom)..itd...

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Mozda da odrte bracnom savjetniku pa malo porazgovarate o razlicitom videnju braka?
> Koliko godina imate , ako se smije pitati?


Pa to sam mu cak i predlozila jednom. Nije bio ni za ni protiv. Vjerujem da bi isao kad bi ga jos malo potakla.
On ima 34, ja 31.

----------


## sirius

> Pa to sam mu cak i predlozila jednom. Nije bio ni za ni protiv. Vjerujem da bi isao kad bi ga jos malo potakla.
> On ima 34, ja 31.


Ok, niste vise balavci da se izvlacite na nezrelost. :D
hajde ti vas lijepo naruci na razgovor. I tako ti sve organiziras.  :Smile: 
nisu ovo problemi koji se ne mogu rijesiti ako postoji volja na obje  strane.

----------


## cvijeta73

Amaranth, postavila si temu da cujes razna misljenja, pa i takvo da je to normalno. Nema potrebe cudit se. Ne bih o normalnosti, al cinjenica jest da nije jedini koji se tako ponasa. Cak stovise, ima ih. To prigovaranje ocito ne pali, treba nesto drugo pokusati. Al ne znam sta. Ja  bih isto kao ti vjerojatno popi*dila i prigovarala, mene ubija ta nepravednost.
edit: citam sad sirius, dobro kaze

----------


## Diana72

> Ma on cak nije ni taj tip. Ne brije na patrijahalnost. Ne ocekuje on nista posebno. Sto se njega tice ne mora se ni kuhat,ni jest svaki dan,moze se zivjeti u svinjcu. Ali ja ne mislim tako i to sto on tako razmislja meni nije izgovor za ne sudjelovati. Jer imamo dijete koje MORA jesti kuhano,MORA zivjeti u cistom (normalno cistom,ne bljestavo cistom)..itd...


Ne znam što bih na to rekla. Ako je takav pasivan tip i ponaša se u stilu "ne pitam ništa, ne pitaj me ništa" možda bi stvarno trebalo posjetiti bračnog savjetnika. Očito je da on ima problema koje ne zna sam riješiti, nego s povlači i ponaša kao da se njega osim njegovog posla ništa drugo ne tiče.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Ok, niste vise balavci da se izvlacite na nezrelost. :D
> hajde ti vas lijepo naruci na razgovor. I tako ti sve organiziras. 
> nisu ovo problemi koji se ne mogu rijesiti ako postoji volja na obje  strane.


 :Smile:  Da,trebali bi nesto konkretnije napraviti. Samo nadam se da me taj savjetnik nece uvjeravati da moram ovako ili onako,jer moja ljutnja je posljedica, a ne uzrok problema. Imam kratak fitilj i to mi je greska,ali osjecam da sam u pravu. Pak,fala na savjetu. Koristan je.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Amaranth, postavila si temu da cujes razna misljenja, pa i takvo da je to normalno. Nema potrebe cudit se. Ne bih o normalnosti, al cinjenica jest da nije jedini koji se tako ponasa. Cak stovise, ima ih. To prigovaranje ocito ne pali, treba nesto drugo pokusati. Al ne znam sta. Ja  bih isto kao ti vjerojatno popi*dila i prigovarala, mene ubija ta nepravednost.
> edit: citam sad sirius, dobro kaze



 Ma ajde da se bar malo promijene stvari,ok. Ali uvijek ista teska inercija i lijenost. 
Pokusavala sam i lijepo reci i ne vikati,ali ne da mi se perom po guzici koja dalje od kauca ne vidi!!!

----------


## sirius

> Da,trebali bi nesto konkretnije napraviti. Samo nadam se da me taj savjetnik nece uvjeravati da moram ovako ili onako,jer moja ljutnja je posljedica, a ne uzrok problema. Imam kratak fitilj i to mi je greska,ali osjecam da sam u pravu. Pak,fala na savjetu. Koristan je.


Pametni savjetnici ne namecu misljenje. Nego samo navode ljude koji su dosli na savjetovanje da sami izvuku zakljucke.
Pa sad , kako vam bude.  :Smile:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

I da. "Normalno" . Ako je nesto ucestalo,meni to ne znaci da je i normalno. Ovo nije i ne smije biti nirmalno. Pogotovo ne zenama

----------


## sirius

> I da. "Normalno" . Ako je nesto ucestalo,meni to ne znaci da je i normalno. Ovo nije i ne smije biti nirmalno. Pogotovo ne zenama


" normalno " je rastezljiv pojam.
raznim ljudima su razne stvari-normalne.
ali ako nesto u tvom braku ne odgovara tada to tebi  jest problem. Unatoc tome sto je mozda " normalno" , " cesto" i " uobicajeno".

----------


## Apsu

Slazem se da nije "normalno". Ucestalo mozda da, ali nije zato normalno.

Meni bi vise od ovog djela da ne cisti u kuci smetao dio gdje nije zainteresiran za igru sa djetetom. Ma nemora mi cistit, ali neka mi stavi osmijeh na lice kad ih vidim u igri i neka uzivaju u setnjama i neka ga dijete obozava! Lako za kucanstvo, vjerujem da bi i tebi bilo lakse cistit i nebi njurgala da preuzme dijete malo na sebe i da tebi da mira, makar i za ciscenje.

Ja bi mu, btw, mobitel bacila u šaht da brije po netu dok je s djetetom u parku.  :cupakosu: 

Uglavnom, iz vlastitog iskustva- nervoza, krivljenje, osudivanje i konstantno prigovaranje dovode do toga da se druga osoba iskljuci i ne dozivi sto mu se zeli reci. Iskrena i mirna reakcija i razgovor o tome sto te ne cini sretnom, rade cuda. Ako je sa druge strane osoba koja uopce zeli poraditi na tome.
Sretno vam!

----------


## pulinka

> Meni bi vise od ovog djela da ne cisti u kuci smetao dio gdje nije zainteresiran za igru sa djetetom. Ma nemora mi cistit, ali neka mi stavi osmijeh na lice kad ih vidim u igri i neka uzivaju u setnjama i neka ga dijete obozava! Lako za kucanstvo, vjerujem da bi i tebi bilo lakse cistit i nebi njurgala da preuzme dijete malo na sebe i da tebi da mira, makar i za ciscenje.


Ovo sam htela i ja da napišem.
Imam poznanicu čiji se brak na kraju i raspao jer je muž uvek bio "u prolazu" i sve mu je bilo "svejedno", decu praktično nije ni primećivao. 
Ako možete da priuštite, može se uvek platiti i čišćenje kuće i čuvanje deteta, ali to neće rešiti nezainteresovanost oca.

----------


## autumn

I ja mislim definitivno da nije u redu / normalno takvo njegovo ponašanje. I ne vjerujem da ima veze radila ti izvan kuće ili od kuće ili ne radila uopće, stvari se ne bi promijenile. I sama kažeš da nije bilo drukčije kad si radila izvan kuće. 

Razumijem kako ti je jer sam slično (iako ne baš tako drastičnu nezainteresiranost za sve oko sebe) prolazila u vlastitom braku kad nam se rodilo prvo dijete. On najprije nije htio ništa oko malog djeteta jer ne zna (kao da ja znam u startu samim time što sam žensko), onda nije jer sam ja kod kuće (i oko djeteta i oko kuće). Tu sam još nekako tolerirala, jer nije baš bilo da ne radi ništa i da se uopće ne bavi djetetom, ali mi je išlo na živce što si je on zamislio da ja na neke stvari imam ekskluzivno pravo (npr. presvlačenje pelene, pranje suđa, ne daj Bože kuhanje).

E, onda sam počela raditi, a stvari se nisu promijenile. Znači situacija: on - radi na poslu, a kod kuće od posla odmara, ja - radim na poslu, a kod kuće se brinem o djetetu, čistim, kuham i pripremam se za posao (radim u školi). Pa smo imali još više još žešćih rasprava na tu temu.

Uglavnom, ništa se značajno nije promijenilo u tim razgovorima. On je tvrdio da se na poslu više umori nego ja  :Rolling Eyes:  , za mnoge stvari jednostavno je rekao da on to ne zna, naravno ja kažem da nitko nije znao dok nije naučio (ma ni kuhati nisam znala dok se nisam udala pa sam čitala recepte, a i on je pismen, jel). I tako.

Na kraju je došlo do promjene kad nam se rodilo drugo dijete. S tim što smo i u trudnoći vodili razgovore na tu temu da ja to neću moći sama, a i ne trebam jer su to zajednička djeca i kućanstvo. Ne znam točno kako i zašto, ali evo sad oko djece stvarno je pola - pola, malenu je presvlačio od početka, a vrlo brzo i uspavljivao, hrani ju, izvodi u šetnju... Sam često zna reći kako puno više radi oko nje nego što je oko prve kćeri. Kućanske poslove isto radi (ako kažem "pomaže" to mi zvuči kao da je ta kuća primarno nešto moje, a on mi se eto smiluje pa pomogne tu i tamo), jedino još uvijek ne kuha  :Grin:  a hoće li, ne zna se.

Naravno, nije da ti savjetujem drugo dijete kao rješenje problema  :Grin:  , ali eto to je kod nas promijenilo stvari.

----------


## trampolina

Klinac normalno.

Takav je bio moj s prvim djetetom, vrhunac mi je bio kad sam se (sva neispavana i nervozna) htjela dogovoriti s njim da on spava subotom do kad hoće a ja ću nedjeljom. odgovor je bio da što ja zamišljam, pa može valjda bar spavati kad hoće!

Ako ga tad (i još par puta) nisam ostavila mislim da nikad i neću.

A onda mic po mic, razgovor po razgovor i stvari su došle ne do dobrih nego do sjajnih. Ali sam debelo morala korigirati svoj nastup, što je bilo vrlo teško-trebam diplomatski, s ja porukama a najrađe bi mu skočila na leđa i oči izvadila  :Grin: 
Mislim da smo jedno od drugog puno naučili.

I još nešto: problemi se rješavaju dok je primirje, ne u svađi.

----------


## tangerina

ja ću isto odmah potpisat da nije normalno, niti ok niti pretjerano održiv (vidim primjere oko sebe di zamjeranje na nepravdu ostaje i nakon 50+ godina braka, a s godinama je teže promijenit ustaljeni pattern, nije baš lako čovjeka od 80 godina odjednom naučit da kuha)

ali, iz mog iskustva, od toga ti nikakve koristi.
imala sam i ja takvih konflikata s mužem, gdje sam bila uvjerena da kad bismo stavili našu obitelj na 24satni reality tv i onda stavili telefonsko glasanje tko je u pravu, da bih ja premoćno pobijedila. Ali naučila sam da kad krenem s tim pristupom ja sam u pravu a ti si u krivu - ne postignem ništa. On se samo zacementira u svoje, kao da bi ikakvom promjenom samo priznavao da je bio kreten.
Tu nema to dobre stare psiholozima omiljene ja komunikacije. Dakle (što je moguće više) mirnog razgovora o tome kako se ti osjećaš, ali naravno moraš čut i kako se on osjeća. Logično mi je da si ti premorena (nema šanse da bih ja izdržala takav ritam), da te boli nepravda itd... ali isto tako moguće da se može uzeti malo tog njegovog "živimo u svinjcu" stava, zrnce makar, i odustati od nekih stvari koje možda zaista i nisu najvažnije. To je također moje iskustvo, druga strana je spremnija napraviti korak prema meni ako sam ja spremnija napraviti korak prema njoj. 

Kod nas doma, inače, posao u smislu plaćeni angažman ili nešto što radiš za obrazovanje outranga kućanske poslove (pritom ne mislim naravno na hranjenje djece, nego na pospremanje i čišćenje), tako da ja bih drugačije pristupila, kad on dođe s posla i eventualno ruča, rekla bih "hani, ja sad moram radit, u sobi sam s laptopom, ali za vas me nema sljedeća 4 sata. hrana za malu je na šporetu, možete u šetnju ili radite šta vas volja, sretno!". Tako radi i moj muž koji čuva klince dok sam ja na poslu, a popodne kad se vratim ostavljamo ga da radi od doma na miru.
pospremala bih poslije, koliko moram.


inače moj muž do dana današnjeg nije djecu odveo u parkić, šetnju ili nešto tog tipa, i prihvatila sam s vremenom da taj film neću gledat. On jednostavno nije taj tip, i najbolje čemu se mogu nadat je da će odvest klince u kafić koji ima trampulin. Ili kafić bilo koji, pa ako su vani i nitko ne puši djetetu u facu: ajde može i to.

----------


## tangerina

[QUOTE=trampolina;2791667
A onda mic po mic, razgovor po razgovor i stvari su došle ne do dobrih nego do sjajnih. Ali sam debelo morala korigirati svoj nastup, što je bilo vrlo teško-trebam diplomatski, s ja porukama a najrađe bi mu skočila na leđa i oči izvadila  :Grin: 
Mislim da smo jedno od drugog puno naučili.
[/QUOTE]


e to
puno razgovora, ne jedan

i ja često nakon razgovora imam osjećaj da ništa nismo postigli, obično nam oboma treba koja 24 sata da još sami malo produmamo stvari

----------


## andiko

ok. meni je palo u oči da sama ides u setnju s djetetom kad on dode s posla. zašto ne idete zajedno? mi smo se UVIJEK setali skupa kad sam ja bila doma s djetetom, a on radio. stigao je pojest i popit kavu i dizi sidro. i kako mislis...nece se s njom poigrat, da ti prije krenes radit. das mu je u ruke, ti se okrenes i odes. i nemoj ih stalno nadgledat, on mora razvit svoj odnos s njom. i je** pospremanje, ako mene pitas. ubija kvalitetu braka. kuhinja svakodnevno, drugo kad stigneš.

----------


## Tashunica

uopće ne mislim da je to normalno,
samo je dio balkanskog folklora.
muž odradi 8 sati, nakon toga ima pravo dići sve 4 u zrak,
a žena rmbači od jutra do mraka i to njeno naravno nije posao.
zašto žena koja je doma ne bi imala pravo na svojih pet minuta,
a u ovom slučaju još imamo ženu koja po danu obavlja sve oko kuće i djeteta,
a navečer za posao u firmi,
samo zato što je bitnije da se "onaj" koji je odradio osam sati odmori i surfa po netu?

AQ ne daj se,
polako ali sigurno, kao što je netko napisao mic po mic.

----------


## Tanči

A ja mislim da je ovaj topic ventilana.
Lijepo smo napisale par savjeta, a pokretačica topica se na sve diže na zadnje noge.
Neznamo drugu stranu priče. Neznamo što bi njen muž imao za reći, ali po nekakvom glupom defaultu se mora stati na žensku stranu.
Ni za mene to nije "normalan" brak (nespretno sam izabrala izraz) ali uobičajen jest.
Mnogi tako funkcioniraju.
A brak u kojem se stalno prigovara i svađa neminovno vodi razvodu.
Jer ovdje komunikacije nema.
Isto tako komandiranje i određivanje što će on raditi i kako će se igrati s djetetom...?
To je svima vama ok?
Meni nije.
Ja sam naučila da se dogovaram s mužem, a ne da mi on zapovijeda što ću, kada i kako.

----------


## Tanči

Potpisujem tangerinu u cijelosti.
(ne znam zašto ne mogu lajkat post?!?)

----------


## majola

> *uopće ne mislim da je to normalno,
> samo je dio balkanskog folklora.*
> muž odradi 8 sati, nakon toga ima pravo dići sve 4 u zrak,
> a žena rmbači od jutra do mraka i to njeno naravno nije posao.
> zašto žena koja je doma ne bi imala pravo na svojih pet minuta,
> a u ovom slučaju još imamo ženu koja po danu obavlja sve oko kuće i djeteta,
> a navečer za posao u firmi,
> samo zato što je bitnije da se "onaj" koji je odradio osam sati odmori i surfa po netu?
> 
> ...


upravo ovo boldano. imam takvog doma.
malo po malo je krenuo raditi ponesto jer je morao, ja pocela raditi u smjenama. prvo mjenjanje pelena, hranjenje djeteta, uspavljivanje... pa je pomalo poceo rjesavat sudje, usisati. i na kraju i ponesto (jednostavno) skuhati. to je trajalo mjesecima dok se nesto promjenilo. 
ali setnje nikad nije volio dok su bili manji. kucanski poslovi su i dalje uglavnom na meni. bitno mi je da rijesi sudje kad su sami.

kao sto je netko rekao, daj mu dijete i zatvori se u sobu da radis, a on nek se misli o djetetu. minimum je da se o djetetu pobrine

----------


## casa

Meni bi u ovoj situaciji najneprihvatljivije bilo to da ne provodimo vrijeme zajedno i ja bih ili idemo zajedno u šetnju popodne ili zajedno ostajemo doma. Muževi koji su mirni i dobri ljudi, su kao djeca, najbolje uče primjerom. Možeš stotisuća puta petogodišnjaku reći da kaže haval kad mu netko nešto da, ali više vrijedi ako ti sam svaki put kad ti petogodišnjak da nešto kažeš hvala.
Moj savjet je uključit muža u svoj život zapravo. Ne kao bejbisitera niti kao čovjeka koji će odradit dio kućanskih poslova, već kao partnera s kojim mi je lijepo prošetat, komentirat malenu, ručak, stanje u Siriji i nepranu robu. Teško je očekivat da se netko promijeni, ako sami nismo u stanju mijenjati se. Ono, kad čovjek vidi, da umjesto histerične prigovarače koja hoda po kući s krpom, ima kući dragu i toplu ženu s kojom može u šetnju ili na balkon stavljat robu sušit postaje suradljiviji.

----------


## Beti3

> Zeljela bih cuti misljenje. Zaima me da li pretjerujem sto mislim da mi je brak koma i da je muz glavni krivac za to. Potrudit cu se biti sto objektivnija, ne zelim ga samo ocrniti, nisam ni ja najbolja na svijetu 
> 
> Sto mene najvise muci? 
> To sto ne dijelimo zajednicke obaveze ravnopravno. On radi, ja sam doma, ali usput o radim na pola vremena od doma, navecer. 
> Od jutra se brinem za dijete,sto je i ocekivano jer sam doma. Dorucak, setnja, rucak,uspavljivanje,ciscenje,pranje sudja... On dolazi doma i eventualno se malo (desetak min) posveti njoj, a zatim ju opet ja hramim, izvodim van u drugu setnju. Vracamo se,hranim ju, spremam na spavanje, perem ostatke sudja (uvijek ga ima,bogu hvala) pospremam stan (da ujutro ne bude kaos) i nakon toga najcesce krecem raditi (oko 22-23h).
> Odem spavati oko 02,nekad 03.
> .


Jedno od prvih pitanja u bračnom savjetovalištu bi bilo: "Da li seks ubacite nakon što dijete ode spavati, a prije pranja suđa, ili oko 21.30 prije nego počneš raditi ili nakon 03.00? Ili samo u one dane kad ne radiš? I tko sugerira seks, ti ili on, koliko često? Da li ona strana koja ne sugerira prihvati seksualnu igru svaki put, ponekad, skoro nikad?

Nakon vaših odgovora, puno je lakše odrediti da li vam je brak loš ili ne  :Smile:  Jer, brak nije samo pospremanje, ni posao, ni briga oko djeteta, nego i vaše lijepo provedeno zajedničko vrijeme, sjedeći na kavi, šećući, u kinu ili, ne manje važno, u krevetu.

A prigovaranje je smrt za međusobni odnos. Imam doma prigovaratelja, pa znam kako je to. Da mi ga je prodrmati doslovno kad nalazi neke glupe zamjerke, meni, djeci, psu, ručku...Uf, ljuta sam danas na njega, neću više pisati  :Smile:

----------


## perla5

i mi idemo u setnju skupa. Pričakam da mm ruča i krećemo, bez iznimke. Zamoli me kad ima utakmicu da ostane doma pa ja naravno dozvolim. A ja kad imam posla, kao što cure kazu, zatvorim se u sobu i kažem da me nema sat dva. Ili ih pošaljem u setnju. To mi je draža varijanta. Jel to dobar brak? :Smile: )
Iskreno, mislim da se oni plaše ostati nasamo sa djetetom. Zato imam običaj neke nove aktivnosti proći zajedno s mm, a onda kad on vidi da to nije strašno pošaljem/ostavim ih same.
I moj je teško pasivac, i ja prigovaram, ali kad hladne glave i u miru kažem sto me smeta (ponekad i više puta) vidim da se on trudi to ispraviti.

----------


## čokolada

Nema srece dok jedan daje sve, a drugi nista. MM se isto ne zna zabavljati s djecom u parku ili sad već kontrolirati šk.obaveze, ali radi druge stvari po kući. 
Kod odbijanja svih obaveza ne pomaže ona " mijenjat cu sebe", nego treba ocekivati promjenu ponasanja, ukratko suprug treba odrasti. Obično sve krene od poznatog ženinog junačenja kad postane supruga i majka "neka, ja ću, brža sam i bolja". A u to se savršeno uklopi mamin sin.

----------


## čokolada

Istekao edit: trebas mu nacrtati, ja cu malu u krevet, a ti pospremu kuhinju. Ja cu usisati, a ti odi u nabavku. Sad moram raditi, odite u park, poslije cu nam napravit palacinke jer ima dobar film.

----------


## perla5

> Istekao edit: trebas mu nacrtati, ja cu malu u krevet, a ti pospremu kuhinju. Ja cu usisati, a ti odi u nabavku. Sad moram raditi, odite u park, poslije cu nam napravit palacinke jer ima dobar film.


Točno tako.
Kaže jedna moja frendica da ona piše mužu sto treba napraviti, kao podsjetnik. i da im je super. 
Probala i ja, djeluje. Ali ne da mi se svako malo piskarati ko debilu :Smile: 
Ali ko voli....

----------


## Peterlin

> Ok, niste vise balavci da se izvlacite na nezrelost. :D
> hajde ti vas lijepo naruci na razgovor. I tako ti sve organiziras. 
> nisu ovo problemi koji se ne mogu rijesiti ako postoji volja na obje  strane.


Ovo OBJE STRANE je ključna stvar. Ako dvoje ljudi imaju bitno drugačije stavoveo tome što je normalan brak, teško će to sami riješiti...

Slažem se sa sirius da je bračno savjetovqnje najbrži put, ali da je to moj brak, ja bih prvo pokušala pitati muža da razmisli što mu je bitno i tko bi u braku to trebao odraditi. Ne spotakne se čovjek na planinu, ali na kamen svakako... ako su mu bitne čiste košulje i čarape i ručak, tko bi se za to trebao pobrinuti? aKo mu je bitno vlastito dijete, tko bi dijete trebao odvesti u šetnju... 

Treba pokušati postići dogovor tko će i koliko podmetnuti leđa, da nikome ne bude previše. Može to biti i kako Tanči kaže, ako se obje strane slože, a može i drugačije.

Meni sečini da je u pitanju klasični problem (nedostatka) komunikacije. Te stvari serješavaju razgovorom, bez optuživanja i cirkusa, eventualno s unaprijed pripr3mljenim popisom ideja npr. Ako ti i mala odete van, ja ću oprati kupaonicu, a može i obrnuto, ja s malom van a ti pereš kupaonicu.

Ako ne ide, uvijek ostaje bračni savjetnik. Sretno!

----------


## Peterlin

Sad vidim da je čokolada napisala istu stvar....

Offt. Često imam osjećaj da pretjerujem tlačeći svoju djecu sudjelovanjem u kućnim poslovima, ali kad god vidim ovakav topic,znam da su moji sinovi na dobrom putu. Lakše je podnositi napornu mater koja te tjera da čistiš i režeš luk za gulaš, nego da za 10 godina moraš to naučiti uz posao, ženu i malo dijete...

----------


## casa

Meni sečini da je u pitanju klasični problem (nedostatka) komunikacije. Te stvari serješavaju razgovorom, bez optuživanja i cirkusa, eventualno s unaprijed pripr3mljenim popisom ideja npr. Ako ti i mala odete van, ja ću oprati kupaonicu, a može i obrnuto, ja s malom van a ti pereš kupaonicu.

Ako ne ide, uvijek ostaje bračni savjetnik. Sretno![/QUOTE]
Slažem seda je vjerojatno pitanje komukiacije. I napisala sam da bi meni najviše smetalo to, da se vrijeme ne provodi zajedno. Mislim da s provedenim vremenom u ugodnoj atmosferi mnoge stvari dođu spontano. Za to je potrebno da atmosfera bude ugodna i partnerska...

----------


## pikula

Cure su sve rekle. Potpisujem sirius. Slažem se i da je "normalno" i da se polako stvari trebaju razvijati na bolje. Strpljivo, dosljedno i s osmijehom kad god se može. Važne stvari odlučno, srednje strpljivo, male zaboravi uz smijeh.
Nije važno koliko ste vi stari nego to što je to tek prava trsnsformacija u obitelj s prvim djetetom.
Od prve rečenice sam pogodila da dijete ima oko dvije godine. Spusti se high oko bebe a neispavanost dođe na naplatu. Tad se i najveći junaci "razvode". Samo  hrabro. Moj je bio tuljan s prvim sad s trećim  više od deset godina kasnije on mene podsjeća da je veš u mašini. Polako :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Da, tuljan. Nikako se sjetit izraza.

----------


## čokolada

Amaranth, evo the topica.http://forum.roda.hr/threads/41232-T...godi%C5%A1njem

----------


## alga

> i mi idemo u setnju skupa. Pričakam da mm ruča i krećemo, bez iznimke. *Zamoli me* kad ima utakmicu da ostane doma *pa ja* naravno *dozvolim*. A ja kad imam posla, kao što cure kazu, zatvorim se u sobu i kažem da me nema sat dva. Ili ih pošaljem u setnju. To mi je draža varijanta. Jel to dobar brak?)
> Iskreno, mislim da se oni plaše ostati nasamo sa djetetom. Zato imam običaj neke nove aktivnosti proći zajedno s mm, a onda kad on vidi da to nije strašno pošaljem/ostavim ih same.
> I moj je teško pasivac, i ja prigovaram, ali kad hladne glave i u miru kažem sto me smeta (ponekad i više puta) vidim da se on trudi to ispraviti.


Meni je zapravo ovo nevjerovatno.  E sad,  da ovo napiše muško, da ženi dozvoli da pogleda- štajaznam- seriju, što bi ste na to rekle? 
Pa nije ravnopravnost to da žena naređuje. Samo mi upalo u oko. 
I slažem se da prvenstveno bi partneri trebali ŽELJETI provoditi vrijeme zajedno. Ukoliko bilo koja strana to ne smatra potrebnim, onda mislim da brak ima problem.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

da, baš sam htjela reći što nije tuljan bio Ifin suprug
hvala čoksa  :lool:

----------


## perla5

> Meni je zapravo ovo nevjerovatno.  E sad,  da ovo napiše muško, da ženi dozvoli da pogleda- štajaznam- seriju, što bi ste na to rekle? 
> Pa nije ravnopravnost to da žena naređuje. Samo mi upalo u oko. 
> I slažem se da prvenstveno bi partneri trebali ŽELJETI provoditi vrijeme zajedno. Ukoliko bilo koja strana to ne smatra potrebnim, onda mislim da brak ima problem.


Ama to je bila šala...Bože što je s ovim rodama? :Smile:

----------


## alga

> ...Bože što je s ovim rodama?


 :lool:  sad sam još i roda...
... :starac:  :scared: ...

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> ok. meni je palo u oči da sama ides u setnju s djetetom kad on dode s posla. zašto ne idete zajedno? mi smo se UVIJEK setali skupa kad sam ja bila doma s djetetom, a on radio. stigao je pojest i popit kavu i dizi sidro. i kako mislis...nece se s njom poigrat, da ti prije krenes radit. das mu je u ruke, ti se okrenes i odes. i nemoj ih stalno nadgledat, on mora razvit svoj odnos s njom. i je** pospremanje, ako mene pitas. ubija kvalitetu braka. kuhinja svakodnevno, drugo kad stigneš.



Pa rado bih mu je ostavila cesto,ali to je vrijeme kad ona ide u drugi izlazak van (ja ju svakodnevno vodam po vani-vodim ju u prirodu,parkice..), a on bi ju tad drzao unutra jer mu se ne da ici van. Ni meni se ne da uvijek,ali shvatila sam to kao obavezu-da dlijete treba svakodnevno biti vani nekoliko sati. On ju npr. ,da pada kisa 10 dana, ne bi izvodio tih 10 dana jer -pada kisa. Ja ju opet izvodim i po mecavi i po ledu. Tu se bitno razilazimo. On ne stavi nju na prvo mjesto, meni je ona najvaznija,tj njeno zdravlje.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Jedno od prvih pitanja u bračnom savjetovalištu bi bilo: "Da li seks ubacite nakon što dijete ode spavati, a prije pranja suđa, ili oko 21.30 prije nego počneš raditi ili nakon 03.00? Ili samo u one dane kad ne radiš? I tko sugerira seks, ti ili on, koliko često? Da li ona strana koja ne sugerira prihvati seksualnu igru svaki put, ponekad, skoro nikad?
> 
> Nakon vaših odgovora, puno je lakše odrediti da li vam je brak loš ili ne  Jer, brak nije samo pospremanje, ni posao, ni briga oko djeteta, nego i vaše lijepo provedeno zajedničko vrijeme, sjedeći na kavi, šećući, u kinu ili, ne manje važno, u krevetu.
> 
> A prigovaranje je smrt za međusobni odnos. Imam doma prigovaratelja, pa znam kako je to. Da mi ga je prodrmati doslovno kad nalazi neke glupe zamjerke, meni, djeci, psu, ručku...Uf, ljuta sam danas na njega, neću više pisati


Uh,po tome sto si gore napisala nam je brak katastrofa,ne samo los  :Sad:

----------


## sirius

> Pa rado bih mu je ostavila cesto,ali to je vrijeme kad ona ide u drugi izlazak van (ja ju svakodnevno vodam po vani-vodim ju u prirodu,parkice..), a on bi ju tad drzao unutra jer mu se ne da ici van. Ni meni se ne da uvijek,ali shvatila sam to kao obavezu-da dlijete treba svakodnevno biti vani nekoliko sati. On ju npr. ,da pada kisa 10 dana, ne bi izvodio tih 10 dana jer -pada kisa. Ja ju opet izvodim i po mecavi i po ledu. Tu se bitno razilazimo. On ne stavi nju na prvo mjesto, meni je ona najvaznija,tj njeno zdravlje.


A brak? Na kojem ti je mjestu brak?
obzirom da te brak doveo do djeteta. Kad bi se pitalo dijete ono bi sigurno reklo da zeli roditelje u dobrom braku, pa makar ne isla svaki dan van.  :Smile:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> i mi idemo u setnju skupa. Pričakam da mm ruča i krećemo, bez iznimke. Zamoli me kad ima utakmicu da ostane doma pa ja naravno dozvolim. A ja kad imam posla, kao što cure kazu, zatvorim se u sobu i kažem da me nema sat dva. Ili ih pošaljem u setnju. To mi je draža varijanta. Jel to dobar brak?)
> Iskreno, mislim da se oni plaše ostati nasamo sa djetetom. Zato imam običaj neke nove aktivnosti proći zajedno s mm, a onda kad on vidi da to nije strašno pošaljem/ostavim ih same.
> I moj je teško pasivac, i ja prigovaram, ali kad hladne glave i u miru kažem sto me smeta (ponekad i više puta) vidim da se on trudi to ispraviti.


Ja npr.svog muza cesto poticem da ode van s frendovima,da se malo aktivira,jer pao je u neku pasivu otkad smo dobili dijete. Prestao se baviti svojim raznoraznim hobijima. Ja bih htjela da malo zivne,ali on je nekako umoran,usporen pored mene koja nakon 2.kave jurim po stanu oko 22 dok cistim ostatke nereda i tak opcenito sam hiper,bez obzira na nespavanje  :Smile: ))

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> A brak? Na kojem ti je mjestu brak?
> obzirom da te brak doveo do djeteta. Kad bi se pitalo dijete ono bi sigurno reklo da zeli roditelje u dobrom braku, pa makar ne isla svaki dan van.


Ok,brak mi je na drugom mjestu. Mislim da je to normalno dok imas malo dijete. Ja njega ne zapostavljam ni u kom pogledu. Uvijek sam tu za razgovor,druzenje (ona 2-)3 dana kad ne radim nocu), spremna sam ne spavati da npr pogledamo film. Al on je zatvoren-gomila u sebi nezadovoljstvo.
Njega muce svadje koje su nas udaljile. Ne probavlja ih. Ja se izvicem,kazem,izbacim van. On ne. Da mi sutra kaze-ti si ovakva,onakva,mrzim te takvu,mijenjaj se,ja cu isto-bila bih sretna! Kako da iz njega izvucem emociju??
Uostalom,kad mu napomenem sto me muci, on izvuce neke stare svadje na vidjelo i ne samo da ne rijesimo trenutni problem,nego mu jos dodamo 100 drugih. Zacarani krug. 
Meni je bitan nas brak. Ja sam ta koja provocira i svadje i razgovore i koja propitkuje;koja se ljuti,nisam zivi mrtvac kojem je naizgled svejedno! Narucit cu nas kod mracnog savjetnika i to je to! Inace cemo puknut oboje

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Sad vidim da je čokolada napisala istu stvar...
> 
> Offt. Često imam osjećaj da pretjerujem tlačeći svoju djecu sudjelovanjem u kućnim poslovima, ali kad god vidim ovakav topic,znam da su moji sinovi na dobrom putu. Lakše je podnositi napornu mater koja te tjera da čistiš i režeš luk za gulaš, nego da za 10 godina moraš to naučiti uz posao, ženu i malo dijete...


Apsolutno se slazem s ovim!! Odgoj je jako bitan

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja npr.svog muza cesto poticem da ode van s frendovima,da se malo aktivira,jer pao je u neku pasivu otkad smo dobili dijete. Prestao se baviti svojim raznoraznim hobijima. Ja bih htjela da malo zivne,ali on je nekako umoran,usporen pored mene koja nakon 2.kave jurim po stanu oko 22 dok cistim ostatke nereda i tak opcenito sam hiper,bez obzira na nespavanje ))


Čuj, nije ti dobra taktika jer mu nesvjesno daješ do znanja da si ili želiš biti bolja od njega. To ti je shit. Očevi su u doba dojenja ionako često opterećeni osjećajem manje vrijednosti. Vama ne treba nadmetanje nego partnerstvo. Evo što bih ja: prvo bih sebe podsjetila zašto sam uopće s tim čovjekom dobila dijete, koji su nam prije bili sjajni trenuci i sl, a onda bih njega podsjetila na to isto.

Tek nakon toga ide faza razgovora "gdje li smo sada, što nas muči i kako ćemo se zajedno iz toga izbaviti", tj. predlažete štajaznam oa ću sad oprati suđe, a ti okupaj malu kad je već ne možeš dojiti, a kad zaspi možemo skupa buljiti u ncis ili što već...

----------


## maca papucarica

Na ovo Peterlinino bih još dodala da ti jesi majka ali nisi kraljica majka.
Ti misliš da je za vaše dijete bitno da svaki dan izađe dva puta van.
Ja ti odgovorno tvrdim da je za vaše dijete bitnije da provodi vrijeme sa ocem na način koji njima najbolje odgovara.
Ako muž voli provoditi vrijeme surfajući, zašto ne bi prosurfali zajedno Youtubeom i pogledali koju pjesmicu, crtani ili smiješan video!?
Ne možeš ti mužu govoriti kako mora provoditi vrijeme sa kćeri i onda se čuditi što on to ne želi.
Pusti ih da nađu svoje načine...

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Na ovo Peterlinino bih još dodala da ti jesi majka ali nisi kraljica majka.
> Ti misliš da je za vaše dijete bitno da svaki dan izađe dva puta van.
> Ja ti odgovorno tvrdim da je za vaše dijete bitnije da provodi vrijeme sa ocem na način koji njima najbolje odgovara.
> Ako muž voli provoditi vrijeme surfajući, zašto ne bi prosurfali zajedno Youtubeom i pogledali koju pjesmicu, crtani ili smiješan video!?
> Ne možeš ti mužu govoriti kako mora provoditi vrijeme sa kćeri i onda se čuditi što on to ne želi.
> Pusti ih da nađu svoje načine...


Napomenula sam sa ih zateknem cesto u situaciji di on sebi gleda nesto na mobu, a ona se "igra" sama. To ne smatram dobrim druzenjem. Osim toga,dijete od 20 mjeseci nema sta traziti na youtube ili slicnim prikazima. Ako joj u tih sat-dva koliko ima dnevno vremena za posvetiti se njoj, nije u stanju to napraviti na kvalitetan nacin, onda ju preuzimam ja i vodim ju van.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Čuj, nije ti dobra taktika jer mu nesvjesno daješ do znanja da si ili želiš biti bolja od njega. To ti je shit. Očevi su u doba dojenja ionako često opterećeni osjećajem manje vrijednosti. Vama ne treba nadmetanje nego partnerstvo. Evo što bih ja: prvo bih sebe podsjetila zašto sam uopće s tim čovjekom dobila dijete, koji su nam prije bili sjajni trenuci i sl, a onda bih njega podsjetila na to isto.
> 
> Tek nakon toga ide faza razgovora "gdje li smo sada, što nas muči i kako ćemo se zajedno iz toga izbaviti", tj. predlažete štajaznam oa ću sad oprati suđe, a ti okupaj malu kad je već ne možeš dojiti, a kad zaspi možemo skupa buljiti u ncis ili što već...


Ma ne nadmecem se s njim,samo ne mogu vjerovat da si olako uzme za pravo bit umoran/ne imat volju, pored mene koja spavam jedva 5 sati i to vec 20 mjeseci. Pogotovo jos kad nadodam da ju jos i dojim i ona se budi po noci, nekad 2,nekad 4-5 puta. Moram li reci da ne znam vise sto znaci spavanje?  Imao je taj luksuz da sam mu pustala spavanje po noci, nikad nije morao,a ni zelio uskociti da ju on smiri nocu, da ju nosa kad je bila mala beba. Ni jedno jutro odkad se rodila nisam ostala u krevetu duze od njega. Vikendom npr,ja se prva dizem,oblacim ju,radim dorucak;vodim van. On se tusira nakon svega toga,jede i eventualno izadje van do nas.
Mislim si)-otkud mu pravo da bude umorniji od mene!! Ljuta sam zbog takve nonsalantnosti!!! Nekad ga mrzim zbog toga i potpisala bih razvod u sekundi kad analiziram takve SEBICNE trenutke.

----------


## Deaedi

> Vikendom npr,ja se prva dizem,oblacim ju,radim dorucak;vodim van.


Pa opali ga nogom u guzicu i izbaci iz kreveta, okreni se na drugu stranu i neka se on bavi s djetetom.

Vikendom se ustanite, uzmite pecivo u pekari i sjednite van na kavu...

I da li ti njemu jasno kažeš šta želiš od njega i daj mu izbor: ideš li sa malom van ili želiš dok smo mi vani usisati stan, oprati kupaonu, posložiti veš?

----------


## Peterlin

> Ma ne nadmecem se s njim,samo ne mogu vjerovat da si olako uzme za pravo bit umoran/ne imat volju, pored mene koja spavam jedva 5 sati i to vec 20 mjeseci. Pogotovo jos kad nadodam da ju jos i dojim i ona se budi po noci, nekad 2,nekad 4-5 puta. Moram li reci da ne znam vise sto znaci spavanje?  Imao je taj luksuz da sam mu pustala spavanje po noci, nikad nije morao,a ni zelio uskociti da ju on smiri nocu, da ju nosa kad je bila mala beba. Ni jedno jutro odkad se rodila nisam ostala u krevetu duze od njega. Vikendom npr,ja se prva dizem,oblacim ju,radim dorucak;vodim van. On se tusira nakon svega toga,jede i eventualno izadje van do nas.
> Mislim si)-otkud mu pravo da bude umorniji od mene!! Ljuta sam zbog takve nonsalantnosti!!! Nekad ga mrzim zbog toga i potpisala bih razvod u sekundi kad analiziram takve SEBICNE trenutke.


Ja i dalje mislim da je kod vas to komunikacijski problem.

Da li vi razgovarate?

Znam ja da je to teško uz malo dijete - imala sam ne tako davno dva poroda u dvije godine + muža koji je sin jedinac u majke udovice i koji nije bio baš naviknut da mu kuhanje i usisavač bude dnevna rutina.

Imali smo svakakvih trenutaka... Mislim da mi je najteže bilo baš kad sam počela raditi (to je slično ovoj tvojoj situaciji jer imaš part-time posao od doma) ali pomagao je samo razgovor. Jest da je bilo trenutaka kad sam bila luda, kad sam računala mogu li sa svojom plaćom i s djecom sama, ustanovila da mogu ali ne želim. Čovjek mora sam sebi pomoći... Ja sam sebi pomogla kad sam osvijestila da MENE nije lako podnositi, treba to umjeti (kapa dolje mm-u i utreniranoj djeci koja su sada u pubertetu, pa im nije lako slušati klimakteričnu mater sklonu zvocanju). Nema tu recepta - čovjek može poslušati forumske savjete, tuđa iskustva, ali svatko sebi jedino sam može pomoći. 

Možda ne bi bilo loše da malo "zdrmaš" svog čo'eka... Možeš i drugačije (neki to zovu "ženska lukavost", a takav pristup nije u skladu s mojim karakterom koji me tjera da sve što je na pameti bude i na jeziku): možeš ga odobrovoljiti seksom, možeš mu se umiljavati na druge načine, možeš ovo - možeš ono... Ti najbolje znaš što tebi odgovara, a svakako bolje od mene znaš što tm-u odgovara. Meni se ne sviđaju zakulisne igre. Ja glasam za otvoreni razgovor, pa kud puklo. Ti kažeš što te muči (mirno, bez dizanja glasa), pitaš njega što njega muči (isto tako) i trudiš se slušati što govori (to je meni uvijek najteže). Svađe iscrpljuju - to ne volim, ali rasprave su drugo. Ali svaki par mora naći svoj način za čišćenje nakupljenog smeća. To ti je kao usisavanje - povremeno se treba obaviti, a ne misli svaka osoba da treba 1x tjedno - nekome je dosta 1x mjesečno. Pa se onda dogovorite na kompromis - 1x u dva tjedna i dobro.

MM je bio u prilici čuti "ja stvarno više ovako ne mogu", ali dobila sam ja to i natrag nakon neke 2 godine posla 17km izvan kuće. Dugo vremena on je bio i otac i mater našim dečkima, a ja sam bila umorna, pa sam i ja došla u situaciju da čujem što me ide. U braku ili duljoj vezi to je normalno. Nije čudno. Bilo bi čudno da nema tih povremenih prilika za čišćenje nerazumijevanja. 

S druge strane, ima situacija kad nikakvo čišćenje ne pomaže, ali mislim da ovo kod vas nije tak daleko otišlo. U fazi ste da učite biti roditelji malog djeteta. Netko to savlada prije, nekome treba malo dulje. Mi smo napokon isplivali kad je mlađi sin navršio 3g - ja sam ostavila posao koji me iscrpljivao, djeca su narasla, mm je stekao kondiciju - s vremenom smo način funkcioniranja koji nam odgovara.  

Sretno!

----------


## andiko

AQ - meni se čini da si ti malo zabrijala. Ti sebe trebaš puuuuuno usporit. Malo stat na loptu. Kao čitaš što su ti ljudi napisali, a niti ne pokušavaš razmislit o tome. Ne kužim koja je svrha otvaranja topika. Ventiliranje? 
Zapamti da ne možemo mijenjati drugoga, nego samo sebe.

U startu krećeš od krive premise...ti si sebi tako fantastična, a muž ti je koma. A meni se čini da si ti barem 50% problema. 
Jako puno dobrih savjeta si dobila. Brak je kompromis. Baziran na uvažavanju, ljubavi i strpljenju. Meni se čini da ti previše radiš, a premalo razmišljaš. 
I što radiš za sebe? Mislim, za gušt?

Evo, oprosti. Nemoj se ljutiti što tako pišem...stvarno nemam običaj. Neću ti više ništa napisat. Sretno!

----------


## Sumskovoce

X na andiko.

Sama sam hiper, muž je cooler. Takvi smo. Ne želim da on mene mijenja, ne želim njega mijenjati.
Lakše mi je nositi se sa svojim visokim kriterijima koje postavljam samoj sebi, nego njemu dokazivati da je usporen ili da bi trebao što-ja-znam što po kući.
I onako se takva "ukazivanja" svedu na svađu. Nekonstruktivnu svađu.
Uvijek odabirem što je meni lakše i što je konstruktivno za brak i obitelj.

I što ako se ti prva dižeš vikednom? I što ako on sa malom gleda YT? I što ako se čovjek tušira ujutro?
Tvoj je odabir dići se prva, odvest malu u park, sve što radiš tvoj je odabir. I to da sebe postavljaš kao super vrijednu mučenicu pored muža lijenčine - i to je tvoj odabir.

----------


## Tanči

> AQ - meni se čini da si ti malo zabrijala. Ti sebe trebaš puuuuuno usporit. Malo stat na loptu. Kao čitaš što su ti ljudi napisali, a niti ne pokušavaš razmislit o tome. Ne kužim koja je svrha otvaranja topika. Ventiliranje? 
> Zapamti da ne možemo mijenjati drugoga, nego samo sebe.
> 
> U startu krećeš od krive premise...ti si sebi tako fantastična, a muž ti je koma. A meni se čini da si ti barem 50% problema. 
> Jako puno dobrih savjeta si dobila. Brak je kompromis. Baziran na uvažavanju, ljubavi i strpljenju. Meni se čini da ti previše radiš, a premalo razmišljaš. 
> I što radiš za sebe? Mislim, za gušt?
> 
> Evo, oprosti. Nemoj se ljutiti što tako pišem...stvarno nemam običaj. Neću ti više ništa napisat. Sretno!



Veeeeliki potpis na ovo.
Slično sam i ja napisala.
Ovaj topic je čista ventilana, što sam već i ja napisala prije.

----------


## Angie75

> A prigovaranje je smrt za međusobni odnos. Imam doma prigovaratelja, pa znam kako je to. Da mi ga je prodrmati doslovno kad nalazi neke glupe zamjerke, meni, djeci, psu, ručku...Uf, ljuta sam danas na njega, neću više pisati



Ajme Beti ti ljuta na svog muža  :Shock: 
svijet više neće biti isto mjesto!!!
ali meni je odmah lakše  :Grin:  

amaranth ja tu vidim jako puno dobrih savjeta, pokušaj primijeniti neke od njih pa vidi jel se što promijenilo.

----------


## tangerina

ja ne mislim da je topic isključivo ventilana, iako je vjerojatno otvoren u trenutku ljutnje
ne pričamo o čišćenju parketa pa da netko odmah kaže "o super, hvala na ideji, probat ću tako kako predlažeš"

nego o odnosu i suživotu dvoje ljudi, što je prilično komplicirana stvar
treba malo vremena dok probereš šta se od ovdje napisanog da primijenit na terenu i uz koje modifikacije, a i to sve nakon što prođe bura emocija

----------


## jennifer_gentle

To da zivotne obveze postoje nije njen odabir vec zivotna cinjenica. Dijete se mora nahraniti, presvuci, animirati, ves se mora oprati, jesti se mora.... I netko to treba napraviti. Nije to, onako, fakultativno, pa kome se radi, taj nek i radi, i ako postoji problem, problem je u tome koji smatra da se to mora napraviti.

----------


## Peterlin

> AQ - meni se čini da si ti malo zabrijala. Ti sebe trebaš puuuuuno usporit. Malo stat na loptu. Kao čitaš što su ti ljudi napisali, a niti ne pokušavaš razmislit o tome. Ne kužim koja je svrha otvaranja topika. Ventiliranje? 
> Zapamti da ne možemo mijenjati drugoga, nego samo sebe.
> 
> U startu krećeš od krive premise...ti si sebi tako fantastična, a muž ti je koma. A meni se čini da si ti barem 50% problema. 
> Jako puno dobrih savjeta si dobila. Brak je kompromis. Baziran na uvažavanju, ljubavi i strpljenju. Meni se čini da ti previše radiš, a premalo razmišljaš. 
> *I što radiš za sebe? Mislim, za gušt?
> *
> Evo, oprosti. Nemoj se ljutiti što tako pišem...stvarno nemam običaj. Neću ti više ništa napisat. Sretno!


Ovo je jako bitno. Jako.

Za svoj gušt treba barem se utopiti u kadu na pol sata, popiti sok, prošetati se ili bar nešto od navedenog (nek se muž bakće s djetetom kako god misli da je najbolje).

----------


## sasa

Potpis pod JG. Ako on nece ustati ujutro, a dijete je budno, sto bi ona trebala napraviti? Gdje je tu tocno izbor?

----------


## Ginger

> Potpis pod JG. Ako on nece ustati ujutro, a dijete je budno, sto bi ona trebala napraviti? Gdje je tu tocno izbor?


Tocno tako
I ne kuzim ovo "mozes samo sebe mijenjati"
Sto to znaci, treba prihvatiti stanje takvo kakvo jest? Ono, nek sebe mijenja da joj je sve to ok?
Ja mislim da se oboje treba mijenjati, samo to ne ide na silu
Razgovor, razgovor i jos razgovora pa onda jos puuuno kompromisa
Jer, u braku se dijeli, kako ono dobro, tako i ono manje dobro

Peterlin, mudra ti je svaka

----------


## Deaedi

> Potpis pod JG. Ako on nece ustati ujutro, a dijete je budno, sto bi ona trebala napraviti? Gdje je tu tocno izbor?



Ali ne kuzim ovo da nece ustati ujutro. Kako nece? Zaurlas da neka se izvoli ustati istu sekundu.

----------


## Bubica

baš tako...ja se čudim čitajući neke topike i kako ste napale na ženu...

mi smo ovakve probleme riješili na način da smo podijelili poslove, ne radimo svi sve, mm ne pegla, mozda je dva puta u zivotu oprao wc (ako), ali kuha vrlo često i obavlja gotovo sve poslove izvan kuće, razvozi djecu puno više nego ja i sl. Bitno da se nađe neki balans. 
I opet me s vremena na vrijeme začudi koliko imamo različite percepcije: neki dan mi prigovara što nisam u autu napunila onu neku tekućinu za prat prozore. Ja mu kazem: pa rekla sam ti pred dva tjedna da je vise nema (mm inace sve hendla oko auta, ja ga jedva znam voziti, i to na vrlo ogranicene relacije...). Njurga on: ti vozis auto, ti bi trebala o tome voditi racuna. Krenem njurgat i ja: pa i ti nosis kosulje pa ih ja i perem i peglam, bez iznimke. Zakljucak: nije to isto. I, kako god okrenes: nije to isto. I, što da radiš  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Napomenula sam sa ih zateknem cesto u situaciji di on sebi gleda nesto na mobu, a ona se "igra" sama. To ne smatram dobrim druzenjem. Osim toga,dijete od 20 mjeseci nema sta traziti na youtube ili slicnim prikazima. Ako joj u tih sat-dva koliko ima dnevno vremena za posvetiti se njoj, nije u stanju to napraviti na kvalitetan nacin, onda ju preuzimam ja i vodim ju van.


Razumijem da si ljuta, ali sa ovakvim stavom neces postici da se situacija promijeni.
Preuzela si kormilo i hoces da on bude tvoj mali od palube i izvrsava zadatke koje mu ti zadajes.
Ne znam na kojem je stupnju razvoja/govora vasa kci ali znam da tuljani pocesto ne znaju sto bi sa todlerima.
Osobito ako brod vozi kraljica majka- kapetan 7 mora a on je i sluzbeno tuljan-obicni mornar.

Ostavi ih same sat-dva a ti odi raditi u normalno vrijeme da noću možeš odspavati i ne provjeravaj ih. Neće ju nepovratno uništiti u sat-dva. 

U krivu si za Youtube. Dijete od skoro 2 godine moze polagano upoznavati i taj svijet vodeno ocem koji se dobro snalazi u tim vodama. I to je početak /oblik druženja u suvremenom svijetu.

----------


## Lili75

> Ajme Beti ti ljuta na svog muža 
> *svijet više neće biti isto mjesto!!!
> ali meni je odmah lakše*  
> 
> amaranth ja tu vidim jako puno dobrih savjeta, pokušaj primijeniti neke od njih pa vidi jel se što promijenilo.


*angie p*ošteno me nasmija. :D

*amaranth,* ne mislim da imaš puno izbora uzimajući u obzir njegovo ponašanje al definitivno moraš počet mislit i na sebe i svoje užitke jer ćeš puknut.
I da, ja mislim da je to loš brak (barem trenutno kako opisuješ situaciju) i da si ti dobrim dijelom žrtva u tom braku.

Želim vam puno sreće da to uspijete rješit!

ja bih te neke situacije rješavala po kratkom postupku ono moram nešto obavit (bilo što otić na sport, lunjat kvartom, kupit hranu nebitno) dijete ti je tu, zabavi je doma ili vanka kako hoćeš (al vjerujam da je lakše s djeteom vani nego u kući barem je meni uvijek tako bilo). I da imaš tako neka 2-3 termina u tjednu koji su samo tvoji i gotovo. smanjila bih kriterije čistoće i inzistirala na zejdničkim obiteljskim trenucima.

----------


## tangerina

> Potpis pod JG. Ako on nece ustati ujutro, a dijete je budno, sto bi ona trebala napraviti? Gdje je tu tocno izbor?


izbor je npr u inzistiranju da dijete mora imati dvije šetnje dnevno i da pri tome roditelj ne smije gledati na mobitel

----------


## Lili75

sad vidim nove postove.

A ja ne kužim kako ona ispada kapetanica broda a on kao bi trebao bit poslušni mornar, ma dajte molim vas a kako bi to izgledalo da nitko ne kormilari nego svi pasivno sjede na brodu koji stoji u mjestu i ne putuje ni u kakvom smjeru?!!

ja samo hoću reći da joj je on na neki način "nametnuo" da se *Amaranth* tako ponaša jer ne zna kako drukčije s njim, on tuljinari većinu svog vremena i šta sad da ga umilnim glasom moli dragi napravi ovo ono ko da treba ne znam ti šta napravit.

ne znam mene tuljan naživcirao već ovako preko postova :D

----------


## Lili75

> izbor je npr u inzistiranju da dijete mora imati dvije šetnje dnevno i da pri tome roditelj ne smije gledati na mobitel


ali *tang* to ti je ovisnost s tim mobitelima, ja isto ludim na svog štio stalno nešto prevrće a onda uhvatim i sebe. Zato najbolje da mob ni ne nosi a on to neće htjet garant.
Meni je isto normalno da dijete ide van 2x dnevno, šta će brate mili u kući. Tata će ionako buljit u TV.

----------


## tangerina

> I ne kuzim ovo "mozes samo sebe mijenjati"
> Sto to znaci, treba prihvatiti stanje takvo kakvo jest?


ne, to ne znači to
nego stvarno samo na sebe direktno možeš djelovat, a  onda to posredno može imat posljedice na druge ljude i kako se oni ponašaju s tobom.
to može biti i "ako me netko tretira kao otirač, na koji se to način ja postavljam kao otirač?"

osim ako znaš za neki čarobni štapić kojim možemo samo promijeniti misli i ponašanje drugih ljudi i navesti ih na svoj mlin, u kojem slučaju mi se molim te javi na pp  :Saint:

----------


## Lili75

> ne, to ne znači to
> nego stvarno samo na sebe direktno možeš djelovat,* a  onda to posredno može imat posljedice na druge ljude* i kako se oni ponašaju s tobom.
> to može biti i "ako me netko tretira kao otirač, na koji se to način ja postavljam kao otirač?"
> 
> osim ako znaš za neki čarobni štapić kojim možemo samo promijeniti misli i ponašanje drugih ljudi i navesti ih na svoj mlin, u kojem slučaju mi se molim te javi na pp


*tang* može ali ne mora, i što tada?

----------


## Ginger

I da, moras naci vremena i za sebe
I dobro ti cure govore, pusti njemu njegovo vrijeme s dijetetom
Ne mozes i ne trebas mu govoriti kako provoditi vrijeme, jer nije samo tvoj nacin i jedini ispravan nacin
Znaci, on se treba mijenjati, ali i ti olabavi malo (i to u prvom redu zbog sebe)
Ali, svakako morate razgovatati

----------


## tangerina

naravno da ne mora
a što tada, odlučit će amaranth quinoa, opcija ima a, b, c, d...

ali što drugo možeš, nije mi jasno?

----------


## maca papucarica

Lili, i meni je normalno da su djeca vani 2 X dnevno i ljeti i zimi.
Ali zašto, ako ih ostavljam nasamo sa ocem, ne bi umjesto jedne šetnje slagali legiće na balkonu ili skakali po krevetu i umirali od smijeha? A otac leži i zabavlja se sa djecom istovremeno. 
A ja ću ih onda izvesti u drugu šetnju jer to smatram bitnim i ispravnim. 

Uopće ne kažem da je AQ u divnom braku i da je sva odgovornost na njoj.
Ali, brate mili, sa stavom "ako neće provoditi vrijeme s njom (kako ja mislim da je) kvalitetno, onda ću ju ja uzeti..." ni ne možeš očekivati da partner bude spreman na kompromise. Jer je to ultimatum.

----------


## Ginger

tang, ok, ali tesko da ce se on promijeniti sam od sebe
netko mu treba ukazati na to, jer, njemu je ovako ok i nece mu pasti na pamet da se sam mijenja
jer, ako ona na to samo suti, on ce misliti da je to ok
a nije
i napisah, treba i ona olabavit, al sumnjam da ce promjena s njene strane automatski uzrokovati i njegovu promjenu
malo ga treba sutnuti u guzicu  :Grin:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Ovi savjeti da moram mijenjati sebe-ne slazem se. Jennifer gentle je rekla ono ocito-nisam ja izmislila obaveze.
Da se ja kao on opustim i pustim stvari-dijete ne bi imalo dorucak,rucak,opran ves itd...
Ujutro ga ne mogu sutnuti iz kreveta kao sto je netko napisao, jer nije on lopta i ima svoju volju. Da ga iznesem? 
Sto puta sam ga zamolila da se digne prvi, on nije htio,pa sam prestala pitati. Nemam energije za stalno nesto traziti,moljakatu,nagovarati. Kad nekome moras 100 puta ponovit da objesi ves,a on i dalje ponavlja-budem,a na kraju ga ne objesi jer zaboravi.. to dovede do toga da ga vise ne trazim to,nego sama objesim,ljuta.

Nered,prasinu i usisavanje ne mogu zapustiti,jer je malena imala atopijski i dermatolog je rekao da to mora izbjegavati. Inace bih te sporedne stvari pustila.

Ne znam zasto neke od vas misle da se ponasam kao majka kraljica!??
To mi je cak malo uvredljivo jer se vise osjecam kao sluskinja. Takvi komentari su mi cak malo zlobni.

Sto se tice malog djeteta na youtubeu-od toga ne posustajem-procitala sam hrpetine istrazivanja na tu temu i odlucila da tako mala nece gledatu u ekrane! Uostalom,moj muz je teski ovisnik o ekranima, a prvi laptop mu je mama kupila dok je imao 3! Ne zelim ponavljati gresku.

Za sebe nadjem vremena. Kad sam s njome po vani prije podne-sjednem na kofi,pozovem frendicu. Jednom u 2 tjedna odem navecer s curama na cugu i tak. To mi dost.

Povremeno mi fali baka,deda (koje nemamo) za pricuvati dijete, pa makar da nekad nas dvoje imamo par sati samo za sebe.  Al ajde,jucer smo gledali film skupa dok je ona zaspala. Meni je stalo do njega,ali razdvajaju nas shvacanja obaveza i svakodnevnice. Jebiga i ja bi nekad radije sve cetiri u zrak i daljinski u ruke.

Poradit cemo na tome ugl,mislim da ce bracni savjetnik biti prvi korak.

Hvala na savjetima,posebno vama koje niste na prvu optuzivale i koje ste shvatile o cemi se radi. Pomoglo mi je sto sam bar s nekim popricala o tome

----------


## perla5

> Ali ne kuzim ovo da nece ustati ujutro. Kako nece? Zaurlas da neka se izvoli ustati istu sekundu.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> izbor je npr u inzistiranju da dijete mora imati dvije šetnje dnevno i da pri tome roditelj ne smije gledati na mobitel


Roditelj smije, ali malo dijete ne smije. Još koju godinu. Tu je AmaranthQuiona debelo u pravu - dalje elektronika od male djece! To je fakat opasno i zbog zračenja i zbog kondicioniranja mozga, a osim toga mala djeca ne kuže da to što se vidi na ekranu nije isto kao u stvarnom svijetu (pa ti nedajbog skoči s balkona jer misli da može letjeti ko Superman), uffff....

* * *
Amaranth mora s mužem obaviti razgovor i naći se s njim negdje na pol puta. Mora malo negdje i popustiti, da postigne njegovo prihvaćanje oko BITNIH stvari. Jer meni je bitno da dvogodišnjakinja ni u kom slučaju ne bulji u mobitel, ali mi nije bitno ako njen tata nju gura u kolicima i bulji u mobitel. Meni je bitno da ručak bude skuhan, ali nije bitno hoće li ga kuhati mm ili će naručiti iz dostave. Meni je bitno da kuća bude čista, ali mi nije bitno hoće li to on raditi ili će platiti tetu čistilicu. Eto. A svaka obitelj to mora složiti za sebe.

----------


## Tashunica

> To da zivotne obveze postoje nije njen odabir vec zivotna cinjenica. Dijete se mora nahraniti, presvuci, animirati, ves se mora oprati, jesti se mora.... I netko to treba napraviti. Nije to, onako, fakultativno, pa kome se radi, taj nek i radi, i ako postoji problem, problem je u tome koji smatra da se to mora napraviti.


potpis.

ne kužim što to znači mijenjati sebe, bar u ovom slučaju!?
cijeli dan dijete-kuća, kuća-dijete, navečer posao,
on igra igrice, surfa, štaliveć i umoran je,
a ona treba mijenjati sebe :/

----------


## tangerina

amaranthquinoia, mislim da si skužila jednu baš bitnu stvar
temu si počela sa "zanima me mislite li da ja pretjerujem", a kada su neke cure rekle da misle da pretjeruješ, reagirala si sa jasnim "ne, nisam!"
a to je najbitnije, nebitno je misli li Štefa ili Đurđa da si ti primadona, ti to ne misliš, nego misliš da imaš ozbiljan problem koji treba rješavat, a ne i dalje sama i ljuta vješati robu.

Sretno!

----------


## Mima

Pa ja mislim da AQ ne bi imala ništa protiv da otac sa djetetom slaže legiće na balkonu, ali on nema interakciju sa djetetom, i to je ono što ju smeta.  

AQ - ovo definitivno nije normalno ponašanje, i odlazak bračnom savjetniku je jako dobra ideja.

No, i ja mislim da si ti preuzela kormilo, i da se muž, koji je očito pasivan tip, tome jednostavno prepustio.
Posebno vezano uz dijete, mislim da mu odmah trebaš dijete prepustiti na dva-tri sata popodne, bez obzira na način na koji će provoditi vrijeme zajedno.

----------


## tangerina

> potpis.
> 
> ne kužim što to znači mijenjati sebe, bar u ovom slučaju!?
> cijeli dan dijete-kuća, kuća-dijete, navečer posao,
> on igra igrice, surfa, štaliveć i umoran je,
> a ona treba mijenjati sebe :/


ajme majko
ne znam šta je tko mislio, vjerojatno svatko različite stvari
ali evo što sam ja mislila: ako sam ja nezadovoljna svojim brakom i time kako mi se muž ponaša, ja njega ne mogu hipnotizirat da se drugačije ponaša. Nego se ja moram drugačije postavit. Da li razgovarat, molit, kumit, više vikat manje trpit, tražit pomoć treće osobe, organizirat intervenciju, prijetit razvodom, ucjenjivat seksom...mogućnosti su brojne, ali dok ja radim sve isto stvari ostaju iste.

----------


## Tashunica

tang uopće nisam mislila na tvoje postove.

----------


## perla5

AQ, javi jesi primijenila neki od savjeta?
Npr. kao prvo da idete zajednički u šetnju. Bez mobitela. 
Pa ti odeš u šetnju sama (ja sam znala otići u kvartovski dućan jer bi uvijek nešto falilo za ručak)prvo na 10-ak min, pa produžuješ vrijeme. 
i suosjećam s tobom. Mislim da ti je teško i da ti treba pomoć.Ne nužno pomoć profesionalca, ali da ti neko pričuva dijete na pola sata, neprocjenjivo je. 
I ako je ovo ventilana, neka je. I to pomaže.

----------


## Peterlin

> potpis.
> 
> ne kužim što to znači mijenjati sebe, bar u ovom slučaju!?
> cijeli dan dijete-kuća, kuća-dijete, navečer posao,
> on igra igrice, surfa, štaliveć i umoran je,
> a ona treba mijenjati sebe :/


Pa naravno da treba mijenjati sebe. Mora naći način da postigne što želi. Njega ionako ne može mijenjati. Može se s njim dogovoriti ili ga može zamijeniti. Mijenjati drugu osobu NE MOŽEŠ. Što ne znači da ne možeš utjecati. A sebe treba mijenjati. Treba. Amen. Jer ovako kako se sada ponaša nije dobro. Da je dobro - bila bi zadovoljna. To ne znači da je njezin muž ok - ja svoga ne bih tako mogla gledati, ali bih (i jesam) promijenila način gledanja - odvojila stvarno bitno i o tome porazgovarala, odvojila stvarno nebitno i to zanemarila (baš me briga kada i koliko dugo mm razgovara na telefon sa svojom mamom - a to me izluđivalo u ranim godinama braka) tako dugo dok u međuvremenu ne zagori ručak ili mali klinac ne pojede kakicu... I tako dalje. Odvojiti bitno od nebitnog, bitno naglasiti i inzistirati na dogovoru, nebitnim se NE opterećivati.

Btw. da ste samo vidjeli kako je naš stan izgledao prošli tjedan kad su klinci došli s mora i opuštali se.... Raskramali su kaj se dalo. Meni nije bilo bitno - sve do subote. A ondaaaaa smo ZAJEDNIČKIM SNAGAMA sve sredili na brzinu. I nije bilo elektronike za nikoga to dopodne i veći dio popodneva. MM je otišao van (plac, obilazak starijih članova obitelji) a moja djeca su morala urediti sve svoje stvari, počistiti kuću, objesiti veš, pomoći pri kuhanju itd. I gotovo. Do 14h smo bili gotovi sa svime i stavili ručak na stol.

Ali treba imati na umu da su moja djeca stara 14 i 15 godina i da smo duuuugo godina mm i ja tražili sebi najbolji način zajedničkog funkcioniranja (svatko je mijenjao sebe i prilagođavao se kako je znao) a sad to isto radimo djeci.

Imali smo i tete čistilice kad je trebalo (baš u dobi dok su djeca bila 2 i 3 godine - to je bilo jaaaako teško i naporno), išli su u jaslice/vrtić, hodali smo s njima na razne terapije (fizijatar, logoped, oftalmolog, psiholog...bolje da se ne prisjećam kako je to izgledalo), dvije godine smo preskočili more jer NISMO MOGLI FIZIČKI iako bi se pare čak i skupile... imali smo dva auta neko vrijeme, pa odustali - to je život, stalno se prilagođavaš. Ali da se izležavamo na kauču - to je isto istina. Izležavamo se. Koliko stignemo. I to svi - i klinci i mi. Sve se stigne.

----------


## perla5

Mudra je Peterlin :Smile: 
I divim ti se, AQ, sto radiš do 2,3 u noći, ja ne bi mogla tako funkcionirati.

----------


## Tashunica

a gle ja ne mislim da treba mijenjati sebe, niti može mijenjati njega,
ali ono što treba mijenjati je pristup/odnos,
kao što je već rečeno mic po mic.
ja bih lijepo krenula sa dragi dodaj mi ovo... ono...,
na brzinu skini dijete, sad ću je okupat, promiješaj ručak,
onako na sitno, tako sam ja sa svojom djecom,
neće ni osjetiti što ga je snašlo.
uostalom ništa ju ne košta probati,
a poslije može i ono deaedino nogom u dupe.

----------


## tangerina

> tang uopće nisam mislila na tvoje postove.


ma kužim na šta si mislila  :Kiss: 
ali ja sam tjelohranitelj fraze mijenjati sebe u slobodno vrijeme  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mijenjanjem sebe uzrokujemo promjene u drugima.
Treba probat za znati.
I ja sam nekad čistila do 2 ujutro, pa se u 7 dizala za na posao. I prigovarala, u njemu vidjela ljenčinu. Pišem samo iz iskustva.
Kao što Peterlin piše, razlučila sam bitno od nebitnog.
Pa sam se počela dizati u 6, kuću sam pospremala malo svaki dan, da se ne nakupi. Imala sam i pol sata na dan za sebe. Organizirala sam čuvanje djece svake subote po min 3 sata da napravim veće zahvate čišćenja. Njega sam izostavila iz svega, nit ga pitala nit ga molila.
Rezultat je taj da on svako jutro usisa cijeli stan, skuha i očisti kuhinju, ako vidi zaostatke rublja u kupaoni, sam opere i ubaci u sušilicu. Rješava stvari korak po korak, a da ga ništa nisam pitala, nit da napravi, nit da promijeni. To je moguće jer mi muž nije ćoravi moron kojem moraš sve prstom pokazati, nego ima oči i uši za mene i moja ponašanja i osjećaje.
Point je taj da smatram da je premisa od koje se u topicu kreće "on je vakav-nakav" a ja sam sva super je pogrešna i može samo izazvati nerazumijevanje druge strane. Sigurna sam AQ da znaš da TM ima vrlina, da je vrijedan vašeg braka i roditeljstva, pa daj mu priliku da se iskaže, na svoj način (ne na tvoj). Ultimatumi koje spominješ su mi okrutni.

Za tehniku se isto ne slažem, imam malca koji je propričao samo da dobije tablet. Prvi dan - pokazala mu; uzela. Rekla:Reci mama. Rekao mama. Drugi dan: Reci mama - rekao. Reci tata - rekao. Sad smo na 20-ak rečenica. Point je da nije tehnika zlo i ništa drugo. Ako će se tata zbližiti sa kćerkicom uz pomoć tehnike - neka tako bude. Treba uspostaviti vezu između djeteta i tate, da bi jednog dana skakali po krevetu, ona njemu stavljala špangice po kosi ili što već. Oni trebaju odnos mimo mame, graditi ga sami - bez posrednika.

----------


## zhabica

> Sto puta sam ga zamolila da se digne prvi, on nije htio,pa sam prestala pitati. Nemam energije za stalno nesto traziti,moljakatu,nagovarati. Kad nekome moras 100 puta ponovit da objesi ves,a on i dalje ponavlja-budem,a na kraju ga ne objesi jer zaboravi.. to dovede do toga *da ga vise ne trazim to,nego sama objesim,ljuta.*


O ovom izboru ti cure pričaju. Dakle ti ne MORAŠ objesit robu, ona zaista može ostat beskrajno dugo neobješena. Dakle to što mu kažeš da je objesi, a na kraju je sama vješaš je tvoj izbor. Kužiš? I onda si još ljuta, a ok, ali sama si si "kriva". 

Možeš recimo jednom pustit i dat mu beskonačno vremena da to ipak napravi. 
Jednostavno NEMOJ objesit tu robu. 

Možda se sjeti kad mu zatreba neka majica a vidi da nije suha jer roba nije obješena. 

Jer dokle god ti to ipak radiš ništa se i neće promjenit, možeš se na glavu nasadit, govorit prigovarat, bla bla, ali na kraju si TI ta koja to napravi i on to zna i možda podsvjesno očekuje. 

Ma nije uopće niti bitno iz kojih razloga on to ne napravi, ali očito je da na kraju ni nema priliku ako ti sama staviš veš. 

Probaj jednom pa ćeš vidjet. Šta ja znam, ja bi se "poigrala" malo, oprala jednu mašinu i pustila da stoji 30 dana neobješena ako treba. Ili bar mjerila koliko mu vremena treba da je objesi? Tri dana? Pola dana? 30 dana? 
Što misliš? 

To su te promjene o kojima recimo tang govori. 
Dokle god ti i dalje vješaš tu robu neće se ništa promijenit. 
Ovo mi se činilo ko banalan primjer s kojim nemaš što puno izgubit ako pokušaš.

----------


## zhabica

> Za tehniku se isto ne slažem, imam malca koji je propričao samo da dobije tablet. Prvi dan - pokazala mu; uzela. Rekla:Reci mama. Rekao mama. Drugi dan: Reci mama - rekao. Reci tata - rekao. Sad smo na 20-ak rečenica. Point je da nije tehnika zlo i ništa drugo. Ako će se tata zbližiti sa kćerkicom uz pomoć tehnike - neka tako bude. Treba uspostaviti vezu između djeteta i tate, da bi jednog dana skakali po krevetu, ona njemu stavljala špangice po kosi ili što već. Oni trebaju odnos mimo mame, graditi ga sami - bez posrednika.


x

----------


## Angie75

> Jednostavno NEMOJ objesit tu robu.


Odnosno, nemoj prat NJEGOVU robu  :Grin: 
Dok ne skuži da se sama ne pere.

----------


## Mima

žabica, jel' ti iz iskustva daješ ove savjete ili kaj? Ono, stvarno nekad nisi objesila robu 30 dana?

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Meni to s mijenjanjem sebe djeluje kao puki truizam, cisto retoricka finta.naravno da mozes mijenjati samo sebe, na trivijalnoj razini, jer samo sebe imas pod neposrednom kontrolom. Ali mozes utjecati i na druge svojim ponasanjem. Pa mozemo onda umjesto pitanja Kako promijeniti njega? pitati Kako promijeniti svojr ponasanje tako da on onda promijeni svoje ponasanje? Smisao je isti, razlika semanticka.

----------


## Lili75

> O ovom izboru ti cure pričaju. Dakle ti ne MORAŠ objesit robu, *ona zaista može ostat beskrajno dugo neobješena.* Dakle to što mu kažeš da je objesi, a na kraju je sama vješaš je tvoj izbor. Kužiš? I onda si još ljuta, a ok, ali sama si si "kriva". 
> 
> Možeš recimo jednom pustit i dat mu beskonačno vremena da to ipak napravi. 
> Jednostavno NEMOJ objesit tu robu. 
> 
> Možda se sjeti kad mu zatreba neka majica a vidi da nije suha jer roba nije obješena. 
> 
> Jer dokle god ti to ipak radiš ništa se i neće promjenit, možeš se na glavu nasadit, govorit prigovarat, bla bla, ali na kraju si TI ta koja to napravi i on to zna i možda podsvjesno očekuje. 
> 
> ...


pretpostavljam da si mislila da radi selekciju robe i da vješa svoju i djetetovu a njegovu ne jer u čemu će hodat ona i dijete tih hipotetksih 30 dana.a opet odvajanje njegove robe mi je bezveze.

----------


## zhabica

> žabica, jel' ti iz iskustva daješ ove savjete ili kaj? Ono, stvarno nekad nisi objesila robu 30 dana?


Ne vjerujem da me ovo pitaš  :Grin:  mislila sam je karikiranje očito.
Naravno da ne. MM inače brine baš o tom dijelu kućanskih poslova i u tome je izuzetno pedatan. 

S brojkom sam karikirala, zato jer mislim da AQ uopće ne bi trebala čekat 30dana, niti 5 dana, niti 3 dana, nekako vjerujem da bi možda čekanje bilo taman malo duže od trenutka kad ona odluči ipak sama stavit robu.

----------


## Mima

Pa i ja karikiram, a ne znam stvarno na čemu temeljiš to svoje vjerovanje.

----------


## zhabica

O za Gospu blaženu, 30 dana je bilo namjerno pretjerivanje  :Grin:  
Dakle, stvarno nisam dugo pisala po forumu ... 

AQ, htjela sam reći da možeš eksperimentirati. i vidjeti što će se dogoditi i da su to te male sitne promjene koje mogu prouzročiti zadovoljstvo i kod tebe i TM.

----------


## zhabica

> Pa i ja karikiram, a ne znam stvarno na čemu temeljiš to svoje vjerovanje.


Apsolutno na ničemu kad je mm od AQ u pitanju,. čovjeka ne poznajem. 

Na svom iskustvu temeljim vjerovanje da se malim promjenama kod sebe mogu dogodit promjene i kod partnera.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Ovo su po meni savjeti koji su moZda primjenjivi za ljude koji nemaju djecu, ako i to. Ide se linijom da se obveze pokusaju eliminirati ili staviti moratorij na njih do...beskonacno? Bojim se da djeca to ne dopustaju.

----------


## Mima

Pa ta fraza jako lijepo zvuči, sve dok se ne napiše što bi to stvarno trebalo značiti, jer ako to znači pustiti mokri veš da stoji 30 dana, onda to više ne zvuči baš toliko mudro.

----------


## Lili75

> Ne vjerujem da me ovo pitaš  mislila sam je karikiranje očito.
> Naravno da ne. *MM inače brine baš o tom dijelu kućanskih poslova i u tome je izuzetno pedatan. 
> *
> S brojkom sam karikirala, zato jer mislim da AQ uopće ne bi trebala čekat 30dana, niti 5 dana, niti 3 dana, nekako vjerujem da bi možda čekanje bilo taman malo duže od trenutka kad ona odluči ipak sama stavit robu.


Mislim da ti zato i savjeti idu u tom smjeru  :Smile:  vidjela bih da mu uopće ne smeta ni nered ni veš ni sudje kao kod *Amaranth*.

najpametnije je ne oprat mu robu kako reče *angie*.

i ja sam priej mislila slično da moje ponašanje utječe na ponašanje drugoga, da je al kad imaš koliko toliko normalnu osobu kraj sebe. Sorry meni je the best friend pred rastavom pa sam pod utjecajem toga jer nikakva njena promjena ponašanaj nije mogla utjecat na njega. Muž joj je koma, nepopravljiv slučaj.Finito.

hebi ga ima i takvih.

----------


## Mima

Ma nisu takvi savjeti primjenjivi za nikoga, jer kad ljudi žive i bez djece, opet suživot podrazumijeva kompromis i poštovanje nekakvog zdravorazumskog minumuma urednosti. Ja vjerujem da je veliki problem ako se spare dvoje ljudi koji imaju jako različite kriterije urednosti, i da se onda jednome može činiti da on rinta, a drugome da ga čistunac maltretira - ali vjerujem da nema baš puno tako ekstremnih slučajeva.

----------


## Lili75

meni bi više smetala neazinteresiranost za vlasitito dijete i sebična fokusiranost na sebe .

----------


## Mima

Nažalost i ja moram reći da imam nekoliko slučajeva rastave u okolini baš radi tog pasivnog, ili kako se forumski popularno kaže tuljanskog ponašanja. Radi se o ženama mlađima za generaciju od mene, i moram reći da mi se čini da su žene sve manje spremne trpiti takve pasivne tipove. A šteta jer uopće nemam osjećaj da su to bili loši brakovi.

----------


## tangerina

a stvarno se za dlake hvatate sad sa tom robom
naravno da neće ostavit 30 dana
ali ako je danas rekla nekoliko puta "ljubavi oćeš razgrnit robu?"
i ljubav je rekla da hoće, nekoliko puta, ali nije to napravio do večeri, otišao je spavat

aq može ljuta razgrnit robu
ili reć "ma baš neću, da vidim dokle ovo ide"
pa sutradan roba je još na balkonu
"rekao si jučer da ćeš razgrnit robu, ali nisi, eno je još tamo"

pa popodne opet. 
ili kako ja znam reći na "ok, hoću" "riječi mi ništa ne znače, želim vidjet napravljeno djelo"




pa takav je meni život sa mojim šestogodišnjakom gotovo svakodnevno  :psiholog: 
ali se uporno vodim onom da ako ja napravim umjesto njega, naučit će da neobavljeni poslovi čudesno nestaju


a baš to sa robom je ok teren za eksperiment dokle ide, jer ničiji život nije ugrožen.

----------


## Mima

Pa točno, tako se živi sa šestogodišnjakom.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Ma nisu takvi savjeti primjenjivi za nikoga, jer kad ljudi žive i bez djece, opet suživot podrazumijeva kompromis i poštovanje nekakvog zdravorazumskog minumuma urednosti. Ja vjerujem da je veliki problem ako se spare dvoje ljudi koji imaju jako različite kriterije urednosti, i da se onda jednome može činiti da on rinta, a drugome da ga čistunac maltretira - ali vjerujem da nema baš puno tako ekstremnih slučajeva.


Ma ovo se može dogoditi i kad par ima slične kriterije urednosti.
Kod nas se stalno balansira o tome tko je neuredan a tko čistunac.
Interesantno je kako se razmjenjujemo u obilježjima.

Savijet od zhabice ima smisla ukoliko se pretpostavi da je muškarac u pitanju baš tumplast, pa mu se mora na brutalan način pokazat - objasnit.
Sumnjam da je stanje kod AQ baš tako dramatično.
Ali nije laka pozicija u kojoj se ona nalazi. Dijete s dermatitisom, ona voli kontrolu i red, a on ne trza.

----------


## Lili75

Eh moja tangerina treba imat toliko živaca za sve govorit po nekoliko puta dnevno i čekat čuda da se dese, meni je posve razumljivo (ne kažem da je poželjno) da žena izgubi živce i radije napravi sama. A tuljan je zapravo baš to i htio.

Ja imama osjećaj da vi koje tako pišete niste imali baš takav problem sa svojim M. pa onako olako dajete savjete. Vidjela bih koliko bi žena uspjelo samo mjesec dana ponavljat za svaku radnju koju bi trebalo napravit po nekoliko puta dnevno a pritom ostati smiren, cool i još "lijepog, ljubaznog" ponašanja. Dajte molim vas, ja sigurno znam da ne bi uspjela ostati smirena i cool, no way.....orilo bi na sve strane...mogla bi i ne očistit, ne oprat,...al bi u meni kipjelo.

----------


## tangerina

> Nažalost i ja moram reći da imam nekoliko slučajeva rastave u okolini baš radi tog pasivnog, ili kako se forumski popularno kaže tuljanskog ponašanja. Radi se o ženama mlađima za generaciju od mene, i moram reći da mi se čini da su žene sve manje spremne trpiti takve pasivne tipove. A šteta jer uopće nemam osjećaj da su to bili loši brakovi.


da, ustvari je ovo baš očita posljedica razlika u odgoju muške i ženske djece
u kombinaciji sa novom generacijom žena koje ne žele trpjeti tako odgojenu mušku djecu

znam i ja primjera gdje je sve puklo iz tog razloga, ali i cijeli jedan gdje je žena uspjela "peodgojiti" prilično patrijarhalnog i tradicionalnog muža, baš na ovoj razini običnih kućanskih poslova. 

a i ja sam svoga malo, ali nije bio ovako ekstreman

----------


## Lili75

> Pa točno, tako se živi sa šestogodišnjakom.


*veliki X*, a ne s odraslom, zrelom osobom, ocem djece.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Podsjetila me tangerina na internetsku šalu gdje žena zamoli muža da nešto napravi, a on se žali da ga ne mora podsjećati na to svakih 6 mjeseci  :lool:  

Pridružujem se klubu u kojem se mnogo brakova raspada, baš iz razloga što žene nisu u stanju više tolerirati mušku pasivnost.
A da li im je kasnije bolje, da li propituju svoje odluke, da li žale - sve će to vrijeme pokazati.

Makar svatko od nas zna na što mu muž trza. Moj trza na ignoriranje. Čim ga stavim na ignore, on se alarmira. Sigurna sam da bi neki mužjaci jedva dočekali ignore da se još malo opuste. Pa zato vjerujem da ima muževa kao od Deaedi koji bi trznuli da ih se izbaci iz kreveta. Moj bi objavio rat kojeg bi teško okončali.

----------


## Lili75

i ja sam svog "preodgojila" al da me umaralo to, brate jest. i svakih pola godine, treba s njim ipak ponovo utvrdit gradivo :D

----------


## Lili75

*sumsko voće* istodobno smo pisale i vidim da obje spominjemo 6 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> ukoliko se pretpostavi da je muškarac u pitanju baš tumplast, pa mu se mora na brutalan način pokazat - objasnit.


Pa ne mora uopće bit tumplast, nego mu recimo stavljanje veša nije važno, a i žena mu uvijek, nakon par prigovora, sama to napravi, zašto bi onda on kad u konačnici - ne mora. 

Lili75, znam da postoje ljudi koji se naprosto ne žele promijeniti niti malo, žao mi je za tvoju prijateljicu.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Pa ne mora uopće bit tumplast, nego mu recimo stavljanje veša nije važno, a i žena mu uvijek, nakon par prigovora, sama to napravi, zašto bi onda on kad u konačnici - ne mora.


Ma ja takve ljude nazivam tumplastima. Eto zašto:
- stalo ti je do tvoje žene
- ona te zamolila da pružiš veš
- nisi to učinio, već je opet morala ona
- prigovarala ti je zbog toga
- možda je vikala ili prestala pričati s tobom zbog toga
- tebi nije stalo do veša, ali jasno je da je njoj stalo
- ti i dalje ne poduzimaš ništa po tom pitanju nego ostavljaš svoju ženu razočaranu, ljutu i preopterećenu poslom
ili si tumplast
ili te nije briga.
Manje je zlo ako si tumplast

----------


## Tashunica

moj je bio preodgojen spletom životnih okolnosti,
rano je otišao od kuće i morao se brinuti za sebe.
ja sam ga malo uljuljala prvih par godina
(s tim da se on nikada nije bio potpuno pasivan, briga o djetetu i neke sitnice po kući),
jer sam imala energije za sedamnaestero i ništa mi nije bilo teško,
mogla sam tri puta dnevno okrečit stan i promijenit parkete.
sve dok nisam rodila drugo dijete, nakon toga se razbolila,
a energija pala na dno.
onda sam rekla društvo to je bilo to,
ako hoćete da je sve kao do sada - skuhano i čisto,
svatko se mora malo potruditi.
tako da sam samo probudila uspavanu ljepoticu.

----------


## Lili75

> Pa ne mora uopće bit tumplast, nego mu recimo stavljanje veša nije važno, a i žena mu uvijek, nakon par prigovora, sama to napravi, zašto bi onda on kad u konačnici - ne mora. 
> 
> Lili75, znam da postoje ljudi koji se naprosto ne žele promijeniti niti malo, žao mi je za tvoju prijateljicu.


hvala z*habice,* i meni je jako žao.

A čuj ako on ne radi ništa osim "odmaranja" previše je to zamolbi, prigovora,...u jednom danu, to mu je ko atak na njega kad nije naviknut (pričam o pokretačici teme). Zato treba odmah na početku postavit zajednička pravila igre, što prije to bolje. 

Oš ne'š Bangladeš. nema smisla dugogodišnje iscrpljivanje jedno drugoga (kao moja frendica, sama je pakirala sve stavri za njih 4 prilikom selidbe u drugu državu  a majstor se zabavljao "s drugom").

----------


## Lili75

> moj je bio preodgojen spletom životnih okolnosti,
> rano je otišao od kuće i morao se brinuti za sebe.
> ja sam ga malo uljuljala prvih par godina
> (s tim da se on nikada nije bio potpuno pasivan, briga o djetetu i neke sitnice po kući),
> jer sam imala energije za sedamnaestero i ništa mi nije bilo teško,
> mogla sam tri puta dnevno okrečit stan i promijenit parkete.
> sve dok nisam rodila drugo dijete, nakon toga se razbolila,
> a energija pala na dno.
> onda sam rekla društvo to je bilo to,
> ...


 :Laughing:

----------


## seni

evo da i ja dodam nesto.
svaki odnos zajednickog zivljenja muskarca i zene u kojjem zena obavlja 85 posto stvari oko djece i kuce, je takav jer u glavame i nje i njega (svjesno, podsvjesno, nesvjesno..itd) to spada pod normalno.
dakle treba ponovo zaviriti u svoju glavu i zapitati se: zasto mi je to bilo normalno? zasto mi to sada nije normalno?

da me se ne bi krivo shvatilo: ja uopce ne pricam tu o nekoj krivnji, niti o tome tko koga treba ili ne treba mijenjati. 
pricam o onom sto osoba jest, bez obzira da li je toga svjesna.
pa ako nekome u vlastitom univerzumu nije normalno da pored zivog i zdravog partnera  drzi 85% kuce i djece, onda je vjerojatnost blizu 100% da mu se to i nece dogoditi.

dakle sa sobom samom popricati  :Grin: , porazmisliti....te djelovati. :grouphug:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> moj je bio preodgojen spletom životnih okolnosti,
> rano je otišao od kuće i morao se brinuti za sebe.
> ja sam ga malo uljuljala prvih par godina
> (s tim da se on nikada nije bio potpuno pasivan, briga o djetetu i neke sitnice po kući),
> jer sam imala energije za sedamnaestero i ništa mi nije bilo teško,
> mogla sam tri puta dnevno okrečit stan i promijenit parkete.


Tashunice - e tako je kod mene.
Imam energije kao malonogometna momčad. Razmazila sam ga prije djece. A sam je živio prije našeg suživota i sve zna i može sam.
I nije on kriv što mu je žena hiperaktiva. Dapače, tjera me da usporim. Najradije bih ga šutnula kad mi kaže da sjednem - ali znam da je u pravu i da trebam odmoriti.
Pa se dogodi da sam preuzme poslove, pomogne i uleti da bih imala kad sjesti.

----------


## Ginger

> Meni to s mijenjanjem sebe djeluje kao puki truizam, cisto retoricka finta.naravno da mozes mijenjati samo sebe, na trivijalnoj razini, jer samo sebe imas pod neposrednom kontrolom. Ali mozes utjecati i na druge svojim ponasanjem. Pa mozemo onda umjesto pitanja Kako promijeniti njega? pitati Kako promijeniti svojr ponasanje tako da on onda promijeni svoje ponasanje? Smisao je isti, razlika semanticka.


E na ovo sam mislila kad sam rekla da mozes mijenjati i nekoga, osim sebe

A sto se vesa tice, ja sam na pocetku braka napravila ovako:
Nije imao naviku stavljati prljavi ves tamo di mu je mjesto (bilo je razbacano posvuda, ono, di se skine) pa sam onda jedno vrijeme prala samo sto je u kosu
Pa nije imao ni cistih gaca, ni carapa, ni majica
Kad je rekao da je sve zmazano, rekla sam da je kos prazan i da stavljam prati ono sto je u njemu
Onda je jedno vrijeme bilo ok i ves di treba biti
Onda se opet zapustio pa okolo stavljao i citsto i zmazano
Pa sam sve skupa pokupila u zmazani ves i kad je pitao di mi je roba - pa na pranju  :Grin: 
Da mi je bilo lako to gledati razbacano - nije, ali nakon takve dvije faze vise nemamo tih problema  :Smile: 

A sto se tice vremena s djecom - ne ulazim previse u to
Nikad ih nije odveo u parkic
Ali ih je odveo na planinu, rijeku, bazen, a gledaju i tv zajedno
Ne moraju provoditi vrijeme onako kako bih to ja ili kako sam ja to zamislila
Bitno je da je s njima, da su sigurni i da ih makne od mene  :Grin:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Eh moja tangerina treba imat toliko živaca za sve govorit po nekoliko puta dnevno i čekat čuda da se dese, meni je posve razumljivo (ne kažem da je poželjno) da žena izgubi živce i radije napravi sama. A tuljan je zapravo baš to i htio.
> 
> Ja imama osjećaj da vi koje tako pišete niste imali baš takav problem sa svojim M. pa onako olako dajete savjete. Vidjela bih koliko bi žena uspjelo samo mjesec dana ponavljat za svaku radnju koju bi trebalo napravit po nekoliko puta dnevno a pritom ostati smiren, cool i još "lijepog, ljubaznog" ponašanja. Dajte molim vas, ja sigurno znam da ne bi uspjela ostati smirena i cool, no way.....orilo bi na sve strane...mogla bi i ne očistit, ne oprat,...al bi u meni kipjelo.


Joj Lili,totalno kuzis problem. Upravo je tako kako si napisala. Pa cak i da nakon moje stote iste recenice daj ovo, daj ono on to i napravi, opet ispadam kao kvocalo.

****te,pa jel mu se mora crtat da se neke stvari u zajednickom suzivotu MORAJU raditi, jer nije to moj ves,to je NAS ves, nije to samo moje dijete, nije to moja prasina..

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Lili, i meni je normalno da su djeca vani 2 X dnevno i ljeti i zimi.
> Ali zašto, ako ih ostavljam nasamo sa ocem, ne bi umjesto jedne šetnje slagali legiće na balkonu ili skakali po krevetu i umirali od smijeha? A otac leži i zabavlja se sa djecom istovremeno. 
> A ja ću ih onda izvesti u drugu šetnju jer to smatram bitnim i ispravnim. 
> 
> Uopće ne kažem da je AQ u divnom braku i da je sva odgovornost na njoj.
> Ali, brate mili, sa stavom "ako neće provoditi vrijeme s njom (kako ja mislim da je) kvalitetno, onda ću ju ja uzeti..." ni ne možeš očekivati da partner bude spreman na kompromise. Jer je to ultimatum.


Cekaj malo. Jel privodjenje vremena da in bulji u mob,a ona se sa strane igra igrackama,sama?????

----------


## Lili75

Draga  :Love: 

A zbog sebe same morat ćeš nešto mijenjat. Taj savjetnik mi se čini dobar put. Sretno!

----------


## Lili75

> Cekaj malo. Jel privodjenje vremena da in bulji u mob,a ona se sa strane igra igrackama,sama?????


a na drugi post, moj odgovor: to nije ni zajedničko provođenje vremena a kamoli kvalitetno.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> a na drugi post, moj odgovor: to nije ni zajedničko provođenje vremena a kamoli kvalitetno.


Pa da. Ispada da sam control freak i da im odredjujem kako ce se druziti.
Da skacu po krevetu,da se zabavljaju,da rade bilo sto di postoji interakcija njih dvoje-bilo bi me briga,pa taman i da su stalno unutra.
Da ja sad zapalim cigaru i otvorim pivo pored nje i upalim televizor-sigurno bi to 
njemu smetalo,s pravom!) 

Ja cu poraditi na sebi jer volim svog muza i dijete. 
Al dok mi nesto smeta,necu se poklopit po glavi i pravit se da je ok. To me podsjeca na jednu recenicu zena koje ne drze do sebe i svog dostojanstva "ne tuce me,ne vara me,dobar je!"

----------


## Lili75

> Pa da. Ispada da sam control freak i da im odredjujem kako ce se druziti.
> *Da skacu po krevetu,da se zabavljaju,da rade bilo sto di postoji interakcija njih dvoje-bilo bi me briga,pa taman i da su stalno unutra.*
> Da ja sad zapalim cigaru i otvorim pivo pored nje i upalim televizor-sigurno bi to 
> njemu smetalo,s pravom!) 
> 
> Ja cu poraditi na sebi jer volim svog muza i dijete. 
> Al dok mi nesto smeta,necu se poklopit po glavi i pravit se da je ok. To me podsjeca na jednu recenicu zena koje ne drze do sebe i svog dostojanstva "ne tuce me,ne vara me,dobar je!"



Meni ovo nisi ni trebala napisat, skužial sam da ti je takva situacija (nažalost).

Ako biramo između dviju krajnosti, mislim da je bolje da si "lajava aždaja" nego "šutljiva žena žrtva" (kao moja prijateljica, šutila je zbog djece da oni imaju privid "mira u kući").Ona jadna je sve trpila u sebi godinama, i vidi gdje je sad završila na sedativima s podočnjacima do poda. Živi kostur. Prestala je jest od sekirancije.
Fala Bogu ponovo je počela jest ovih dana.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

I jos samo nesto,da ne ispada da samo citam vase savjete, a da ih ne uvazam.

Da trebam promijeniti svoj nastup,to da. Moram razgovarati na ljepsi nacin. Moramo oboje odrediti kako cemo skupa rjesavati obveze,pa makar i da on sudjeluje manje,ali da bar za pocetak sudjeluje. Otici cemo do bracnog savjetnika. Ponekad cu pustiti nek se nagomila ves i nek mu ponestane odjece.
Smece koje ne iznese cu pustiti nek smrdi,pa da vidim koliko on moze cekati a da ga ne iznese.
Zamolit cu ga da ju izvede van umjesto mene dok ja malo pospremim i napravim neki njemu fini kolac.
Ubacit cu ponekad (dragi,micica) u recenicu di zahtjevam da nesto napravi.
Treptat cu tu i tamo okicama dok mu njezno saopcavam da se nagomilalo sudja i da krecem raditi,pa nek se on pobrine za to.
Ugusit cu goropadnicu u sebi koja je nastala uslijed situacije di je netko odlucio ici linijom manjeg otpora,a onaj drugi odlucio na sebe preuzeti sve.
Zamoliti ga da se poigra s njom,jer eto ja taj dan nisam ni sekunde bila s njom na podu jer sam kuhala rucak.
Narucit cu nas kod savjetnika.

Eto,to su savjeti koje sam prihvatila od vas.
Najvise mi je mozda trebalo da mi netko kaze da kuzi da mi nije lako i da super sto uspijevam zivjeti tim tempom.
Mozda mi je trebalo i malo suosjecanja i razumijevanja. Pohvale.

HVALA VAM

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Meni ovo nisi ni trebala napisat, skužial sam da ti je takva situacija (nažalost).
> 
> Ako biramo između dviju krajnosti, mislim da je bolje da si "lajava aždaja" nego "šutljiva žena žrtva" (kao moja prijateljica, šutila je zbog djece da oni imaju privid "mira u kući").Ona jadna je sve trpila u sebi godinama, i vidi gdje je sad završila na sedativima s podočnjacima do poda. Živi kostur. Prestala je jest od sekirancije.
> Fala Bogu ponovo je počela jest ovih dana.


Draga Lili,ovo sam napisala onima koje stalno ponavljaju da zasto ih ne pustim da sami provode vrijeme, a nisu uocile da oni to vrijeme ne provode skupa,neg svak na svojoj strani sobe.
Ti si pazljivo citala sto sam napisala.

----------


## Lili75

*Amaranth* samo kreni tim putem kako si zamislila, to je sigurno dobar početak, pa ćeš vidjet koliko je suradljiva druga strana. Al budi pripravna i da mu dugooooo neće smetati neke stvari.
A i savjetnik će vam zasigurno pomoći.

Meni je teško pojmit da si uopće uspjevala živjet takvim tempom i imat energije za sve to. No, to tako ne treba biti i promijenit ćeš to.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Evo,vec danas pocinjem sa mijenjanjem sebe,tj svog nastupa. Vec je 16,a rucak nisam ni pocela raditi jer sam sjedila i pisala po forumu. Zapalila sam cigaretu na balkonu (jbga,nije dobro jer dojim,ali jedna nije preveliko zlo). U stanu je kaos koji ce ga docekati skupa s molbom da mi malo pomogne  :Wink: )

Javim kako funkcioniraju savjeti koje pocinjem primjenjivati.
Pozitiva  :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

> Draga Lili,ovo sam napisala onima koje stalno ponavljaju da zasto ih ne pustim da sami provode vrijeme, a nisu uocile da oni to vrijeme ne provode skupa,neg svak na svojoj strani sobe.
> Ti si pazljivo citala sto sam napisala.


Draga  :grouphug:   :Kiss:  Drž se!

----------


## perla5

> I jos samo nesto,da ne ispada da samo citam vase savjete, a da ih ne uvazam.
> 
> Da trebam promijeniti svoj nastup,to da. Moram razgovarati na ljepsi nacin. Moramo oboje odrediti kako cemo skupa rjesavati obveze,pa makar i da on sudjeluje manje,ali da bar za pocetak sudjeluje. Otici cemo do bracnog savjetnika. Ponekad cu pustiti nek se nagomila ves i nek mu ponestane odjece.
> Smece koje ne iznese cu pustiti nek smrdi,pa da vidim koliko on moze cekati a da ga ne iznese.
> Zamolit cu ga da ju izvede van umjesto mene dok ja malo pospremim i napravim neki njemu fini kolac.
> Ubacit cu ponekad (dragi,micica) u recenicu di zahtjevam da nesto napravi.
> Treptat cu tu i tamo okicama dok mu njezno saopcavam da se nagomilalo sudja i da krecem raditi,pa nek se on pobrine za to.
> Ugusit cu goropadnicu u sebi koja je nastala uslijed situacije di je netko odlucio ici linijom manjeg otpora,a onaj drugi odlucio na sebe preuzeti sve.
> Zamoliti ga da se poigra s njom,jer eto ja taj dan nisam ni sekunde bila s njom na podu jer sam kuhala rucak.
> ...


Dobro, a sad nam brzo nabroji tri dobre stvari kod muža. Jer sigurno ih ima, samo se treba malo podsjetiti.
 :Smile:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Dobro, a sad nam brzo nabroji tri dobre stvari kod muža. Jer sigurno ih ima, samo se treba malo podsjetiti.


Haha,osjecam se kao da smo vec kod bracnog savjetnika lol.
Ima puno dobrih osobina kod njega.
Brizan je,odgovoran,dobra osoba,njezan,iskren,vjeran i principijelan (ne znam jel se tako kaze,al drzi do principa), nema predrasuda prema drugacijim ljudima (sto inace obozavam kao osobinu),pametan,inteligentan i to jako..
Nekad te osobine ne dodju do izrazaja kad smo u losim odnosima,ali to mislim o njemu bez obzira na njegovo ponasanje.
Negativne osobine sam i precesto spomenula ovdje.

----------


## perla5

Eto.
Još večeras i sex pa uštediš novac za bračnog savjetnika i priuštiš sebi i mužu masažu, večer zajedno, šetnju, odlazak na pizzu. Može i iz pekare, pa u parkić. Bez mobitela. Molim lijepo. :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

MM i ja smo dobili prvo dijete nakon 9 godina zajednickog zivota. i onda je poceo tulum. oboje smo nemirnog duha i ne volimo biti doma. ja sam silom prilika ili ti ga kako je majka prioda uredila, brzo primorana bila promijenti svoj stil zivota, dakle nisam pitana, nisam zamoljena vec je priroda uredila da se moram sad skrbiti za nekoga.
MM to nije prosao, jer niti je dojio, a kako je radio vecinu stvari sam odradila ja. 
drugo dijete je doslo iznenada relativno brzo, pa sam u trudnoci shvatila da je vrag odnio salu i da necu moci s oboje sve sama. tu je uletila njegova mama, koja je mudra zena i koja je svaki mjesec uplatila lovu na moj racun da imam pomoc. jer je rekla znam da on jos ne kuzi koliko ti treba, ja ti pomoc ne mogu fizicki, ali ovo bi trebalo nekako srediti situaciju.
zahvalna sam joj do groba sto bi se reklo. cistilica i igralica su nesto sto je meni pomgolo da sagledam stvari sa ne znam koliko kutova.
MM jos uci, dakle i nakon sto nam prvo dijete puno 10 godina. nije savrsen, ali uci.
da je bilo rastajemo se dana je, bilo je.
dijete promijeni sve doma. mi se moramo prilagoditi i promijeniti, a njima nije bas odmah tako. no kako klinci rastu i obaveze, bome i oni se ukljucuju.
primjer od proslog tjedna. MM je na GO a ja sam jos radila. u ponedjeljak me zove u podne s pitanje sto cemo mi danas jesti, sto treba skuhati. na sta sam ja samo pitala a kad te ja zovem kad sam na go i pitam sta cu suhati. time sma sve rekla. bome je sve skuhano bilo. dakle dosla samo od faze da ne pita sta ce jesti vec sta ce kuhati. a do kraja ovog tjedna vise nije ni to pitao.
e sad jos koju godinu ponavljanja da sam shvati da mora sam sve i eto klinci ce otici od kuce  :lool: 

i imamo poslove koji su njegovi i koji su moji. ja nisam jos niti jednom mjenjala zimske i ljetne gume. ni ne znam koje treba kupiti nove. 
tako ni on ne zna koji detergent koristimo.
ali zna ga kad ga sila natjera koristiti.

AQ naisli ste na prepreku i sad je samo pitanje da li cete zajedno i uskladjeno preko nje skociti ili ce neko je zabci a neko preskociti sam.
a treba se i uskladiti. nije jednostavno. 
sretno u svakom slucaju. vecina sto ti se dogadja smo svi prosli na ovom ili onoj stvari. da je frustrirajuce je, ali savladivo je.

----------


## casa

Mislim da je u ovakvim situacijama prije raspodjele poslova, potrebno da oba partnera osvjeste ljubav zbog koje zajedno jesu. Ja bih na mjestu aq otišla u dućan po 4 pive i večeras sjela na balkon s mužem popila ih, popušila bar 5 cigareta, poseksala se i rekla mu: Srećo, ja sam nesretna i jadna... Mislim da si i ti.. a ne moramo biti. Ajmo si pomoć i živit kao ljudi..

----------


## pikula

Ma razgovor je precijenjen. Kratko i slatko je uvijek bolje. I potkrijepljeno prirodnim posljedicama.Nije to omalovažavanjemuškog roda. Svi smo mi često kao djeca. Inače nitko ne bi kupovao ništa osim kruha i mljeka, a reklame ne bi postojale.
I nije nebitno na čemu on to visi na mobu? Ako je kocka, kladionice, pornografija,  ekstremno nasilne igre itd znači stvari koje izazivaju ovisnost ja bih potražila svakako ozbiljnu stručnu pomoć.
Nije isto kao da traži povoljnu ponudu za vaše ljetovanje, gleda slike  na fejsu zajedničkih prijatelja, igra šah ili belu, čita viceve pa ti ih priča... 
Možda se ne zna baviti s malim djetetom , mozda sve radi " krivo", ako nije imao male djece nigdje oko sebe nikad možda mu je po tom pitanju samopouzdanje nisko. 
Može pomoći konkurencija, odite na izlet s frendom koji je dr. Doolittle s djecom i ti se izblendaj malo sa slike. Nek se uči.
Mm je uvijek živnuo u društvu ljudi koji se bave djecom.
A i dob ima svoje. Recimo moji veliki se sad igraju 99% s tatom, on zna igre, filmove, muziku,sve to oni skidaju razmjenjuju igraju zajedno, a ja sam dosadna i out. Ajde za neke stvari jos dolaze k meni, ali više tipa organizacija rođendana itsl. 
I vrijeme čini svoje.  A to se ova brza vremena podcjenjuje

----------


## Diana72

> Mislim da je u ovakvim situacijama prije raspodjele poslova, potrebno da oba partnera osvjeste ljubav zbog koje zajedno jesu. Ja bih na mjestu aq otišla u dućan po 4 pive i večeras sjela na balkon s mužem popila ih, popušila bar 5 cigareta, poseksala se i rekla mu: Srećo, ja sam nesretna i jadna... Mislim da si i ti.. a ne moramo biti. Ajmo si pomoć i živit kao ljudi..


Ako ćeš samo ti popit 4 pive, onda OK, ali ako će to isto i on, od seksa ne bude ništa, jer ih piva blokira po tom pitanju, budu pospani i neupotrebljivi :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## casa

Ja ne znam s kakvi ste vi muškarcima u braku... :Grin:  :Grin: 
I mislila sam 4 pive za zajedno popit... Poanta mog posta je bila zbližavanje i zajedništvo ,a ne da žena pije sam na balkonu ili muž.

----------


## Diana72

> Ja ne znam s kakvi ste vi muškarcima u braku...
> I mislila sam 4 pive za zajedno popit... Poanta mog posta je bila zbližavanje i zajedništvo ,a ne da žena pije sam na balkonu ili muž.


u braku sa onim koji ne može popit jedno pivo, a da mu funkcije u krevetu ne padnu na minimum :Razz: 

Casa, skužila sam ja o čemu se tu radi, da je u pitanju zbližavanje i zajedničko rješavanje problema, to je u stvari bit cijele ove teme. Samo, malo sam se zezala, ne zamjeri mi :Smile:

----------


## Elly

Nedavno sam citala jednu knjigu u kojoj razgovaraju muz i zena, on odjednom ne radi a ona radi i dogovaraju se o preraspodjeli obiteljsko-kucanskih obveza. 
I sad mu ona prica o obvezama sto se skole tice, on ono, dobro (kao, nema toga puno).
I sve pet.
A onda mu krene nabrojati sve ostalo - sve ono sto zena u kuci radi, a sto on ni ne primjeti da je obavljeno - ono sto automatski pada u _Zaborav_.

Zgodna pricica, i vrlo istinita, cim sam procitala ovu temu odmah me na to podsjetila.  :Grin:  

Nemam savjeta, osim razgovor, razgovor, razgovor....  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Za pokretačicu topica - tema je toliko široka da se sociolozi širom svijeta bave tom problematikom.

Evo literature: Jean-Claude Kaufmann: Život u dvoje

http://www.jesenski-turk.hr/?active=...=13966&lang=en

----------


## Angie75

Prije dosta vremena naletila sam na ovaj članak, evo sad sam se potrudila pronaći ga ponovno. 
Ne znam kad sam pročitala tako dobar tekst o braku, o sebi i drugome, o tome kako ne možemo znati ni kakvi ćemo mi biti u odnosu na nekog drugog, a kamoli taj drugi u odnosu na nas. Jer kad ulazimo u odnos, ulazimo kao samci, i poznajemo sebe kao samce, a ne u interakciji s drugim (odnosno, tim novim drugim). Ne znamo ni kako ćemo mi reagirati na neke situacije, niti kakav će biti feedback, da ne spominjemo daljnji razvoj situacije. Uglavnom, evo pa čitajte. Ne rješava konkretne probleme ali definitivno širi vidike.
http://thephilosophersmail.com/relat...-wrong-people/

----------


## tangerina

super članak, angie  :Smile: 
meni jako zanimljiva tema

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Mislim da je u ovakvim situacijama prije raspodjele poslova, potrebno da oba partnera osvjeste ljubav zbog koje zajedno jesu. Ja bih na mjestu aq otišla u dućan po 4 pive i večeras sjela na balkon s mužem popila ih, popušila bar 5 cigareta, poseksala se i rekla mu: Srećo, ja sam nesretna i jadna... Mislim da si i ti.. a ne moramo biti. Ajmo si pomoć i živit kao ljudi..


X kao kuća.
Nakon sexa se u paru da rješiti i nerješivo.
Količina piva nek se prilagodi tome koliko ste visoko baždareni (nama je jedna velika dovoljna, da smo oboje veseli).

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> X kao kuća.
> Nakon sexa se u paru da rješiti i nerješivo.
> Količina piva nek se prilagodi tome koliko ste visoko baždareni (nama je jedna velika dovoljna, da smo oboje veseli).


Ja se s ovime ne slazem (vezano uz zegs. Nama to ne pomaze,tj seksualni zivot ni ne postoji dok se svadjamo cesto

----------


## flopica

> Ali ne kuzim ovo da nece ustati ujutro. Kako nece? Zaurlas da neka se izvoli ustati istu sekundu.



čekaj, a što ako NEĆE ustati?
nema se tu što kužiti ili ne

----------


## pikula

Zamislite sad da je sve postove AQ pisao muž o svojoj ženi. Ili vaš muž o vama. Uopće nisu važne konkretne zamjerke. Nego ton. Presuda izrečena. Ti ne valjaš - ja sam super.

----------


## Bubica

ma di je ona napisala da je super? ja čitam samo da zena osjeca da nema izbora, mora preuzeti sva cetiti coska kuce...Tko nije imao iskustva s takvim pasivcima ne kuzi to. Ako ti je AQ stalo do veze onda ne preostaje nis nego mic po mic, preko noci se nis kvalitetno nece promijeniti.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Amaranth, evo the topica.http://forum.roda.hr/threads/41232-T...godi%C5%A1njem


Haha! To je to!!  :Smile: )

----------


## Lili75

A haa  kako da ne.pa gdje bi nam svima  bio kraj kad bi se sexom rjesavali ovakvi kompleksni medjuljudski odnosi.

mislim da je ovo banaliziranje relativno oveceg problema medju supruznicima uvredljivo.

nece sex rjesit nikakve stvarne probleme  osim sto tih par minuta necete o njima pricat.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Pikula, nisam i ne osjecam se uzviseno zbog toga sto radim cijeli dan. Smeta me sto kad on dodje s posla,odmara,a ja nastavljam raditi jos dugo

----------


## Deaedi

> čekaj, a što ako NEĆE ustati?
> nema se tu što kužiti ili ne


Nije mi to jasno da se ne bi ustao ako to trazim, to mi spada u SF, iskreno.

----------


## perla5

> Pikula, nisam i ne osjecam se uzviseno zbog toga sto radim cijeli dan. Smeta me sto kad on dodje s posla,odmara,a ja nastavljam raditi jos dugo


Pa jel se išta pomaklo na bolje? Mi se raspištoljili savjetima, a ono nema feedbacka? :Grin:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Pa jel se išta pomaklo na bolje? Mi se raspištoljili savjetima, a ono nema feedbacka?


Pa i je! Jucer sam ostavila i posao i neurednu kuhinju jer smo opet gledali film. Al sam mu naglasila da cu se ubit ako cu morati nakon filma cistit taj kaos. Na kraju smo skupa pospremili bar povrsno u par minuta. I to je valjda pomak. Al imali smo vec i previse pomaka pa nazadovanja,bojim se vjerovat da ce biti za dugorocno.  :Undecided:

----------


## Beti3

> Nije mi to jasno da se ne bi ustao ako to trazim, to mi spada u SF, iskreno.


A meni nije jasno zašto bi tražila da se ustane, ako mu se spava. Ja volim spavati ujutro. I ja spavam ujutro, ako nemam obaveza, sve dok se ne probudim.  :Cool:

----------


## zasad skulirana

sorry AQ,nisam sad baš svaki post pročitala niti se toliko detalja sjećam,ali ne pamtim da si navela koliko ste dugo u braku te da li ste skupa živjeli prije?urezalo mi se da on puno više zarađuje, mnogim muškarcima je to sasvim dovoljan razlog da žena drži 3 od 4 kantuna kuće....

nisam čula za slučajeve gdje je muškarac u braku u početku sve čistio i radio a onda to prestao,samo obrnuto.... (kad ga životne situacije ili žene natjeraju  :Grin: )to mora da je od starta tako,ti si to trpila pretpostavljam jedno vrijeme i onda reagirala kad ti je prekipilo...(odnosno to prigovaranje nije imalo efekta)

mnogi se muškarci ne znaju povezati sa vlastitom djecom (pogotovo kad su tako mala i to još ženskog spola), imam par prijateljica koje muče isti problemi te sa zavišću gledaju odnos MMa i kćeri (on baš obožava djecu,animira i tuđu po parkićima)... no,sigurno će doći razdoblje kada će se oni dvoje bolje slagati,npr. navela si da je jako inteligentan pa eto,vjerojatno će joj on pomagati sa školskim zadaćama i u takvim će se ulogama bolje snaći...

razumijem te za sex, većina žena da bi do njega uopće došlo moraju imati osjećaj bliskosti i povezanosti dok se muškarcima taj osjećaj javi nakon njega....
a još ako nisi u mogućnosti zaboraviti na neke probleme i opustiti/prepustiti se....kuku lele....zato su one pive spomenute,neki moraju malo popiti (ne se i oblokati) da bi mogli isključiti mozak od problema te se prepustiti.....
no, i ja sama vidim da smo MM i ja u najboljim odnosima baš nakon kontinuiranog višednevnog sexa.... :Grin: 

nisam imala problema u mjeri kao ti,no shvatila sam da bi ipak ja malo pretjerivala,očekivala od njega da mi čita misli isl...
otkad imam jasnije upute,razgovor i konkretan dogovor oko podjele posla pa eto,i ja počela zapisivat jer vidim da u protivnom zaboravi neke stvari puno je manje ljutnje i zamjeranja...

----------


## casa

> A haa  kako da ne.pa gdje bi nam svima  bio kraj kad bi se sexom rjesavali ovakvi kompleksni medjuljudski odnosi.
> 
> mislim da je ovo banaliziranje relativno oveceg problema medju supruznicima uvredljivo.
> 
> nece sex rjesit nikakve stvarne probleme  osim sto tih par minuta necete o njima pricat.


Pa nije sex ni predložen kao rješenje, već zbližavanja, u sklopu kojeg je spomenut sex, kako bi i žena i muž uopće mogli čuti jedno drugo. Ako nismo u stanju biti zajedno u dobrom dok pijemo pivo na balkonu, onda je vjerojatnost da on želi počet ribat wc jer žena tako zahtijeva jaaaako malo. Uvrijedite se, ako želite, ali odnos supružnika koji je ne funkcionira u opuštenim i bezbrižnim uvjetima ne može profunkcionirati u stresnom, dosadnom tempu poso, kuća, dijete, poso po kući, krevet iz dana u dan.

----------


## Mima

A kako da se žena koja je ljuta na muža jer ne riba wc, a koji on ne treba ribati zato što žena to zahtjeva nego zato što on, žena i dijete im kakaju u taj wc, opusti i bude bezbrižna. Ne znam, meni se čini jako teško da će se ljuta i umorna žena opustiti i biti bezbrižna - osim ako to napravi proračunato, da podmiti muža sexom (a vjerujem da to ne može svaka).

----------


## casa

Pa, zato sam i rekla da ako par ne funkcionira u bezbrižnim okolnostima, neće profunkcionirat u stresnim. Ako veza dođe do toga da se ne možeš s mužem opustit, popit pivu, čavrljat o ničemu i poseksat se, ne možeš očekivat da se on radikalno promijeni. On je u toj istoj vezi, i njemu je isto loše, i njemu fali i opuštanje, i čavrljanje i seks, i dok mu sve to nedostaje nije motiviran za pranje wc. Mislimd a se to proračunato ne može napravit. 
Ono ako se ne mogu sjetit zašto mi je s tobom lijepo, ne želim počet radit stvari koje su mi neugodne za tebe. U tom slučaju mislim da pomoći može samo profesionalac, a ne mi s foruma.

----------


## Mima

Pa ne znam, i kad živiš sa cimerom čistiš za sobom. Ne radiš to radi cimera i za cimera, nego zato što živiš u tom stanu pa je pristojno i fer da počistiš za sobom.

----------


## casa

I dok kod misliš da se s mužem možeš dogovorit kao s cimerom, nisi na pravom putu, ako mene pitaš. Brak je odnos ljubavi,a ne dogovornog suživota.

----------


## perla5

> Pa i je! Jucer sam ostavila i posao i neurednu kuhinju jer smo opet gledali film. Al sam mu naglasila da cu se ubit ako cu morati nakon filma cistit taj kaos. Na kraju smo skupa pospremili bar povrsno u par minuta. I to je valjda pomak. Al imali smo vec i previse pomaka pa nazadovanja,bojim se vjerovat da ce biti za dugorocno.


Ma to te ja pitam! :Very Happy: 

Danas je i super vrijeme, prošetajte skupa.

----------


## Lili75

Od muza ocekujem daleko vise razumijevanja pomoci ma svega pa samim tim mislim da bi trebao bit puno vise ukljucen nego cimer.

Super je kad sex funkcionira i redovit je al brate imala sam predivnih faza bez sexa ili s manje sexa. Ne znaci nuzno puno sexa ludilo od odnosa i zivota.

a znam i ljude koji se iz potrebe stalno sexaju a odnos im je koma.

svasta postoji.

----------


## casa

Pa,nitko nije ni rekao da mora biti sexa, već da prije raspodjele dužnosti, mora niti bliskosti. Inače se muž neće držati nove raspodjele. Meni je bliskost u braku usko vezana za seks, a ako nekome nije, a Bože moj, ni ne treba biti.

----------


## Mima

A ja hoću reći da za raspodjelu dužnosti ne treba biti bliskosti, jer dužnosti raspoređuješ i sa cimerom, i to je nešto što bi se trebalo samo po sebi podrazumijevati već samim time što netko živi u nekom stanu, bez obzira na  bliskost i sex.
Dakle, kućanski poslovi bi trebali biti podjeljeni po defaultu, i nemati nikakve veze sa ljubavi, brakom, sexom i bliskošću.

----------


## casa

Onda se možemo složit da se ne slažemo. :Taps: 
Meni je nepojmljivo da raspodjela dužnosti u braku bude po defaultu. Meni se čini da je svaki aspekt života u dvoje, od ribanja wc do pijenja pive, izraz međusobne ljubavi i prvrženosti. Ono ne peglam mu ja košulje jer on stavlja robu sušit nego jer ga volim. Niti on stavlja robu sušit jer ja peglam, nego jer me voli. 
I da, nisma u braku 6 mjeseci. Čak štoviše, ovo mi je drugi brak.

----------


## Tanči

> Onda se možemo složit da se ne slažemo.
> Meni je nepojmljivo da raspodjela dužnosti u braku bude po defaultu. Meni se čini da je svaki aspekt života u dvoje, od ribanja wc do pijenja pive, izraz međusobne ljubavi i prvrženosti. Ono ne peglam mu ja košulje jer on stavlja robu sušit nego jer ga volim. Niti on stavlja robu sušit jer ja peglam, nego jer me voli. 
> I da, nisma u braku 6 mjeseci. Čak štoviše, ovo mi je drugi brak.



Ovo razmišljanje mi se jako sviđa.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> A ja hoću reći da za raspodjelu dužnosti ne treba biti bliskosti, jer dužnosti raspoređuješ i sa cimerom, i to je nešto što bi se trebalo samo po sebi podrazumijevati već samim time što netko živi u nekom stanu, bez obzira na  bliskost i sex.
> Dakle, kućanski poslovi bi trebali biti podjeljeni po defaultu, i nemati nikakve veze sa ljubavi, brakom, sexom i bliskošću.


Pa tako,da. Imala sam cimerice u studentskim.danima i dijelile smo obaveze,ne zato jer smo volile jedna drugu,nego zato jer bi nastao kaos i nered.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Ovo razmišljanje mi se jako sviđa.


Pa, nekak dok ribam wc, nemam neke prevelike osjecaje ljubavi prema partneru koji u taj isti wc kaki i pisa,a nije ga nijednom taknuo.
Da ga riba,mozda bih i osjetila ljubav,znajuc da ga je on ribao prosli tjedan, ali ribanje mi svakako nije izraz ljubavi,nego cista nuzda suzivota.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> sorry AQ,nisam sad baš svaki post pročitala niti se toliko detalja sjećam,ali ne pamtim da si navela koliko ste dugo u braku te da li ste skupa živjeli prije?urezalo mi se da on puno više zarađuje, mnogim muškarcima je to sasvim dovoljan razlog da žena drži 3 od 4 kantuna kuće....
> 
> nisam čula za slučajeve gdje je muškarac u braku u početku sve čistio i radio a onda to prestao,samo obrnuto.... (kad ga životne situacije ili žene natjeraju )to mora da je od starta tako,ti si to trpila pretpostavljam jedno vrijeme i onda reagirala kad ti je prekipilo...(odnosno to prigovaranje nije imalo efekta)
> 
> mnogi se muškarci ne znaju povezati sa vlastitom djecom (pogotovo kad su tako mala i to još ženskog spola), imam par prijateljica koje muče isti problemi te sa zavišću gledaju odnos MMa i kćeri (on baš obožava djecu,animira i tuđu po parkićima)... no,sigurno će doći razdoblje kada će se oni dvoje bolje slagati,npr. navela si da je jako inteligentan pa eto,vjerojatno će joj on pomagati sa školskim zadaćama i u takvim će se ulogama bolje snaći...
> 
> razumijem te za sex, većina žena da bi do njega uopće došlo moraju imati osjećaj bliskosti i povezanosti dok se muškarcima taj osjećaj javi nakon njega....
> a još ako nisi u mogućnosti zaboraviti na neke probleme i opustiti/prepustiti se....kuku lele....zato su one pive spomenute,neki moraju malo popiti (ne se i oblokati) da bi mogli isključiti mozak od problema te se prepustiti.....
> no, i ja sama vidim da smo MM i ja u najboljim odnosima baš nakon kontinuiranog višednevnog sexa....
> ...


U braku smo preko 3 godine, zajedno 7 godina,a zadnjih 6ipo zivimo zajedno. Da,znala sam da ce biti ovako,nije ni prije bio neki cistinac. Cak mi ni nije smetalo dok nisam pocela raditi navecer (prosle godine)..

On ima bliskost sa djetetom tj.nemaju problema u komunikaciji. Samo se premalo druzi s njom. Evo opet je sa mnom vani jer je on umoran i nije htio s nama van  :Sad:

----------


## casa

A zašto nisi ostala kući? Mislim nije mi jasno, zašto dijet mora van dvaputa dnevno, a ne mora provesti vrijeme s tatom? Tata je bitniji od svježeg zraka. I akd je umoran, i kad je loše volje, bitniji je.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> A zašto nisi ostala kući? Mislim nije mi jasno, zašto dijet mora van dvaputa dnevno, a ne mora provesti vrijeme s tatom? Tata je bitniji od svježeg zraka. I akd je umoran, i kad je loše volje, bitniji je.


Zato sto on spava u boravku,a vani je lijepo vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## cipelica

Lili75 ne poznam te osobno i zaključujem po onome što pišeš na forumu. mislim da ti ne možeš uopće razumjeti ovaj odnos. jer ti nisi ta. ti si rođena (ili odgojena?) da znaš čuvati sebe. takav odnos imaš i s mužem. vjerojatno od prvog dana vaše veze. 
puno žena nesvjesno potiče muževe da postanu i ostanu tuljani. i dovedu sebe do iznemoglosti. jer su pretjerano odgovorne, dobre, uslužne, jer znaju najbolje, najbrže...tralala
a mamini sinovi se samo prepuste divnim ženicama.
baš nedavno sam pročitala ovdje na forumu kako se netko čudi kako sinovi od Peterlin pomažu u kući. tradicija se nastavlja...
teško je izaći iz začaranog kruga.netko će krenuti sexsom, netko vikom a netko razgovorom. meni se čini da će za pomjenu stanja trebati dobar mix svega toga ali  i svijest da su za trenutno stanje oboje odgovorni.

----------


## casa

Pa što onda što je vani lijepo vrijeme? Mislim 28.7. je, bit će još puuuno lijepih dana do zime. Oprosti ako ću biti predirektna, ali izlaskom van s djetetom isključuješ muža iz vašeg života. Nudiš mu da ili ide s vama ili ne. A ne može se tako, bar iz mog iskustva, jer vi ste ti i on, a ne ti i malena. Jedno je pustit umornog čovjeka da se naspava,a sasvim je drugo pokupit se s djetetom sama van, kad on neće s vama. Sutra ostani s mužem, gdjegod i kakogod. S njim moraš naučit odgajat djevojčicu i održavat kućanstvo. To možeš samo bivajući s njim, ne uzmičući kad nije kako ti misliš da treba biti.

----------


## cipelica

AmaranthQuinoia, svojevremeno sam brijala kao ti sada . srećom, prošlo me je.
u našem slučaju pomogla je kombinacija sex i razgovor.' ja ne mogu više, moraš  preuzeti dio odgovornosti na sebe i pomoći mi. što bi ti bilo najlakše? razmisli pa mi reci.'
to je proces jer sam ja i dalje brza, spretna i odgovorna..učim se da to budem malo manje.
jel ucjena neimanje sexa jer on ne riba školjku ili je ucjena dogovor poslije sexa( u kojem oboje uživamo) dalo bi se raspravljati...

----------


## cipelica

casa, slažem se

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Pa što onda što je vani lijepo vrijeme? Mislim 28.7. je, bit će još puuuno lijepih dana do zime. Oprosti ako ću biti predirektna, ali izlaskom van s djetetom isključuješ muža iz vašeg života. Nudiš mu da ili ide s vama ili ne. A ne može se tako, bar iz mog iskustva, jer vi ste ti i on, a ne ti i malena. Jedno je pustit umornog čovjeka da se naspava,a sasvim je drugo pokupit se s djetetom sama van, kad on neće s vama. Sutra ostani s mužem, gdjegod i kakogod. S njim moraš naučit odgajat djevojčicu i održavat kućanstvo. To možeš samo bivajući s njim, ne uzmičući kad nije kako ti misliš da treba biti.


Cek,jucer smo isli spavati u isto vrijeme,dosta kasno. On je sad umoran i spava mu se. Ja sam umorna,al ne zelim izac van. Kako bi se tocno druzili da sam doma? Gledala bih trnoruzicu kako spava? Da stalno radim ustupke njemu,onda bih svaki dan bila doma. A jel nije mogao s nama van? Jel bas svih 5 dana mora idmarati nakon posla????

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> AmaranthQuinoia, svojevremeno sam brijala kao ti sada . srećom, prošlo me je.
> u našem slučaju pomogla je kombinacija sex i razgovor.' ja ne mogu više, moraš  preuzeti dio odgovornosti na sebe i pomoći mi. što bi ti bilo najlakše? razmisli pa mi reci.'
> to je proces jer sam ja i dalje brza, spretna i odgovorna..učim se da to budem malo manje.
> jel ucjena neimanje sexa jer on ne riba školjku ili je ucjena dogovor poslije sexa( u kojem oboje uživamo) dalo bi se raspravljati...


Kod nas ucjene seksom ne pale. Zapravo seksa vise ni nema. Par puta sam se ja zabrinula za situaciju i inicirala razgovor,pa se dogodilo nakon hrpu mjeseci. Sad sam to pustila i cini mi se da cu se prije posevit sa zidom nego s njim.
Inace,ucjene/rjesavanje problema seksom su mi plitke i jadne. Nismo ti tipovi ni on ni ja

----------


## Tanči

Meni je jadan brak bez seksa.
To zapravo i nije brak.
Cimeri.

----------


## casa

Pa, ali da ste ostale kući, vjerojatno on ne bi mogao zaspati. Mogli ste zajedno lješkariti po kauču dok malena baulja po stanu. 
A on ne vidi zašto bi išao van... Meni ne zvučiš kao zadovoljna i vedra žena... Mislim, on je umoran i ti ga smaraš da šetate s malenom, a njemu se spava...Da prošeta s vama, samo ćeš ga ti opeeet smarat kojekavim bespotrebnim pranjima i gluparijama. Tako, pretpostavljam, on vidi situaciju. 
Ti ga u tome svesrdno podržavaš dok kog ideš van dva puta s malenom jer tako treba. 
Što se ustupaka tiče, ne radiš ti ustupke njemu, već vama kao paru. Ništa ti tu ne ustupaš njemu osobno, već vašoj zajednici. A ako je vašoj zajednici potrebno da ti ustpiš popodnevne šetnje cijelo ljeto, onda je to potrebno. Naravno,ako nakon ovog ljeta, fućkajući od sreće budeš dočekivala muža da stigne kući i da zajedno malo prolješkarite na kauču nakon što je on raspremio stol od ručka dok si ti pokupila robu sa sušila kako biste mogli zajedno predvečer prošetat da ti napuniš energije za večerji rad.

----------


## casa

Ja isto mislim da je u većini brakova seks ipak važan. Zapravo da je važno da su ljudi na tom polju zadovoljni, pa ako im treba dvaput dnevno ili dvaput godišnje... I ozbiljno vjerujem da sus vi ti aspekti i seksualan, i zarađujući, i kućanski, i dječji jako isprepleteni..Ono kad negdje zašteka, sve počinje trokirat.

----------


## spajalica

AQ ti si trenutno ljuta, bijesna i ogorcena. Otisla si van s dijetetom. Ok lijepo je vrijeme, ali kad si odlszila da li si ga pozvala s vama? Da li si ga pitala da li postoji mogucnost da ide van prosetati danas? 
Puno puta i sama radim gresku ja bih zeljela da mi MM cita misli i da odmah shvati zasto sam bijesna, ali do sad nije postao mentalist. Na moju zalost, pa sam ja pistala zvocalo ili ti ga zena koja stalno govori sta joj ne pase, sta joj se ne svidja itd.
Neke stvari su se popravile, djeca su u medjuvremenu narasla pa i oni dobiju svoju porciju. 
Rezultat je da sam jutros do 10 bila u krevetu a neke stvari su se same od sebe napravile.

----------


## sirius

Ok, nema seksa , nema interesa... Sto on zapravo radi na internetu?

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Meni je jadan brak bez seksa.
> To zapravo i nije brak.
> Cimeri.


Prvi put se slazem s nekom tvojom konstatacijom.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Pa, ali da ste ostale kući, vjerojatno on ne bi mogao zaspati. Mogli ste zajedno lješkariti po kauču dok malena baulja po stanu. 
> A on ne vidi zašto bi išao van... Meni ne zvučiš kao zadovoljna i vedra žena... Mislim, on je umoran i ti ga smaraš da šetate s malenom, a njemu se spava...Da prošeta s vama, samo ćeš ga ti opeeet smarat kojekavim bespotrebnim pranjima i gluparijama. Tako, pretpostavljam, on vidi situaciju. 
> Ti ga u tome svesrdno podržavaš dok kog ideš van dva puta s malenom jer tako treba. 
> Što se ustupaka tiče, ne radiš ti ustupke njemu, već vama kao paru. Ništa ti tu ne ustupaš njemu osobno, već vašoj zajednici. A ako je vašoj zajednici potrebno da ti ustpiš popodnevne šetnje cijelo ljeto, onda je to potrebno. Naravno,ako nakon ovog ljeta, fućkajući od sreće budeš dočekivala muža da stigne kući i da zajedno malo prolješkarite na kauču nakon što je on raspremio stol od ručka dok si ti pokupila robu sa sušila kako biste mogli zajedno predvečer prošetat da ti napuniš energije za večerji rad.


Omg,ti cijelo vrijeme tupis nesto svoje. 
Zasto stalno napadas mene i zasto imas pretpostavke (da cu ga smarat gluparijama,hellouuuuu!!!)?? Mozda si ti ogorcena kad imas ovakav nastup. 

Ajd zamisli sebe u toj situaciji. Dizes se,radis dorucke,ruckove,presvlacis pelene SAMA cistis i pospremas,peglas,ribas wc skoljku UVIJEK,jer se njemu to gadi. Nekad pokusas rasporedit obaveze kad se on vrati s posla,pa kazes 'aj iznesi smece i objesi ves'. On kaze 'ok.budem'.
Podsjetis ga. Ne napravi to. Sudje sa stola nikad ne kupi,sudje ne pere. Ne usisava.
Jel bi se rado druzila s njim nakon sto umoran dodje s posla i ne pokaze nikakvu zelju da izadje s vama van ili da bar za to vrijeme napravi veceru dok si ti s djetetom vani. Ne uspavljuje ju. Ne pere s njom zube. Ne reze joj nokte. Ne umiva ju. Ne zna joj napravit nikakvo jelo. Ne jede s vama rucak,nego dok je rucak on surfa ili nest drka po tv-u ,a kad vi zavrsite, on tada sjeda i jede.

Kad je budna,on bi spavao, a kad ona spava,onda zna do dokasno blejat u neki ekran!!₩!

Nemoj me j**** u zdrav mozak da bi bila sretna i zadovoljna zena!!!

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> AQ ti si trenutno ljuta, bijesna i ogorcena. Otisla si van s dijetetom. Ok lijepo je vrijeme, ali kad si odlszila da li si ga pozvala s vama? Da li si ga pitala da li postoji mogucnost da ide van prosetati danas? 
> Puno puta i sama radim gresku ja bih zeljela da mi MM cita misli i da odmah shvati zasto sam bijesna, ali do sad nije postao mentalist. Na moju zalost, pa sam ja pistala zvocalo ili ti ga zena koja stalno govori sta joj ne pase, sta joj se ne svidja itd.
> Neke stvari su se popravile, djeca su u medjuvremenu narasla pa i oni dobiju svoju porciju. 
> Rezultat je da sam jutros do 10 bila u krevetu a neke stvari su se same od sebe napravile.


Naravno da jesam. Meni je ljepse kad smo svi vani.
A i sve mi je nekad bed jer se vani osjecam ko samohrana majka, jer smo uvijek vani same

----------


## Lili75

Amaranth jako mi je zao da je takav.Suosjecam.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Ok, nema seksa , nema interesa... Sto on zapravo radi na internetu?


Cita vijesti, zanimaju ga forumi o glazbi o instrumentima, svasta njega zanima... Bez brige..nikakve "sumnjive" stvari nisu u pitanju. Po tom pitanju mu vjerujem.

Udaljili smo se puno. Dijelom zbog njegove pasivnosti i moje agresivnosti

----------


## sirius

> Omg,ti cijelo vrijeme tupis nesto svoje. 
> Zasto stalno napadas mene i zasto imas pretpostavke (da cu ga smarat gluparijama,hellouuuuu!!!)?? Mozda si ti ogorcena kad imas ovakav nastup. 
> 
> Ajd zamisli sebe u toj situaciji. Dizes se,radis dorucke,ruckove,presvlacis pelene SAMA cistis i pospremas,peglas,ribas wc skoljku UVIJEK,jer se njemu to gadi. Nekad pokusas rasporedit obaveze kad se on vrati s posla,pa kazes 'aj iznesi smece i objesi ves'. On kaze 'ok.budem'.
> Podsjetis ga. Ne napravi to. Sudje sa stola nikad ne kupi,sudje ne pere. Ne usisava.
> Jel bi se rado druzila s njim nakon sto umoran dodje s posla i ne pokaze nikakvu zelju da izadje s vama van ili da bar za to vrijeme napravi veceru dok si ti s djetetom vani. Ne uspavljuje ju. Ne pere s njom zube. Ne reze joj nokte. Ne umiva ju. Ne zna joj napravit nikakvo jelo. Ne jede s vama rucak,nego dok je rucak on surfa ili nest drka po tv-u ,a kad vi zavrsite, on tada sjeda i jede.
> 
> Kad je budna,on bi spavao, a kad ona spava,onda zna do dokasno blejat u neki ekran!!₩!
> 
> Nemoj me j**** u zdrav mozak da bi bila sretna i zadovoljna zena!!!


Sve bih mogla tolerirati , ali ne sudjelovanje u zajednickom objedu- ne mogu.
Kako sinu uzmem mob iz ruke i kako bez pardona ugasim tv za vrijeme rucka, tako bih i muzu.
Pa sad...ili bi mu doslo iz guzice u glavu ili ne bi.
( znam neke zene koje su tv iz kuce izbacile bezpovratno)

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Jos jedna bitna stvar koja me redovito raspizdi. Malena ne voli jesti i muku mucim s njom od pocetka dohrane. Posto on ima neke svoje navike jedenja,molim ga da jede s nama,pa makar da samo sjedi i pravi se da jede,da bi ona stekla dojam zajednickog blagovanja i zajednice. Ali ne, on jede s nama onda kad mu jedno 15 puta ponovim da bi trebao sjest. Dakle sve mi se mora nacrtati,sve!!!

Pa ti sad reci da sam ja kraljicasupermajka,a trazim stvarno puno,da sjedi s nama za stolom i da sudjeluje u ciscenju sranja po doma!!!

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

I da, on nju beskrajno voli,ali to je to

----------


## spajalica

Pa onda se probaj dogovoriti da za vrijeme rucka se gasi TV. Kod nas to vrijedi godinama. Kao i nejavljanje na telefon za vrijeme obiteljskog jela. Ako jedem sama mogu se javiti ali u onim rijetkim trenutcima kad smo svi za stolom nema toga.
Ako ne pomaze u kucanskim poslovima predlozi mu da ili on fizicki pomogne ili financijski i prebaci to na cistilicu.
i dogovori da su nesto njegove obaveze. Npr kod nas namjesta krevet onaj koji se zadnji digao. U 99% to je MM. Da bi do toga doslo bilo je u jednom trenu skoro i razvod . Naravo da krevet ne bi bio uzrok vec povod  
Koliko kuzim to vam je prvo dijete? Mala ima skoro dvije godine? Vec je dovoljno velika da si mozes dopustiti svoje vrijeme.
cini mi se da si rekla da izlazis s frendicama na kavu. Pa izladji malo cesce. Mozda i navecrr. Prepusti mu vecernji ritual. 
Jasno mi je da te je strah s obziroma na iskustvo koje imas, ali valjda je dovoljno odrastao da je moze staviti spavati. I stisni zube ako nije napravljeno sve po spagici, zadovolji se da je u krevetu i spava. 
A ako si izgubila svu volju za borbu ionako sve radis sama razmisli da li trebas gubiti sve svoje zivce na nadu da ce on nesto napraviti. Jer nema komunikacije, nema sexa, s tvoje strane nema srece, bar kako pises.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Pa onda se probaj dogovoriti da za vrijeme rucka se gasi TV. Kod nas to vrijedi godinama. Kao i nejavljanje na telefon za vrijeme obiteljskog jela. Ako jedem sama mogu se javiti ali u onim rijetkim trenutcima kad smo svi za stolom nema toga.
> Ako ne pomaze u kucanskim poslovima predlozi mu da ili on fizicki pomogne ili financijski i prebaci to na cistilicu.
> i dogovori da su nesto njegove obaveze. Npr kod nas namjesta krevet onaj koji se zadnji digao. U 99% to je MM. Da bi do toga doslo bilo je u jednom trenu skoro i razvod . Naravo da krevet ne bi bio uzrok vec povod  
> Koliko kuzim to vam je prvo dijete? Mala ima skoro dvije godine? Vec je dovoljno velika da si mozes dopustiti svoje vrijeme.
> cini mi se da si rekla da izlazis s frendicama na kavu. Pa izladji malo cesce. Mozda i navecrr. Prepusti mu vecernji ritual. 
> Jasno mi je da te je strah s obziroma na iskustvo koje imas, ali valjda je dovoljno odrastao da je moze staviti spavati. I stisni zube ako nije napravljeno sve po spagici, zadovolji se da je u krevetu i spava. 
> A ako si izgubila svu volju za borbu ionako sve radis sama razmisli da li trebas gubiti sve svoje zivce na nadu da ce on nesto napraviti. Jer nema komunikacije, nema sexa, s tvoje strane nema srece, bar kako pises.


Nisam izgubila volju. Mislim da se volimo u dubini,al treba to iskopat. Moramo poradit definitivno na tome

----------


## spajalica

A onda ili uzmi neki savjet koji ti je ponudjen ili poslusaj sama sebe i odi svajetniku. 
U svakom slucaju sretno.

----------


## sirius

> Cita vijesti, zanimaju ga forumi o glazbi o instrumentima, svasta njega zanima... Bez brige..nikakve "sumnjive" stvari nisu u pitanju. Po tom pitanju mu vjerujem.
> 
> Udaljili smo se puno. Dijelom zbog njegove pasivnosti i moje agresivnosti


Ako ne ide razgovor, posalji mu mail.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Lol,jesam i to vec nekoliko puta. I to lijepi mail-ja se osjecam,ja mislim,trebali bi...blabla...

----------


## sirius

> Lol,jesam i to vec nekoliko puta. I to lijepi mail-ja se osjecam,ja mislim,trebali bi...blabla...


Onda se logiraj na forum i glumi bubnjaricu u bendu. :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

> Ako ne ide razgovor, posalji mu mail.


Ili ga nazovi. Mi se na skype (silom prilika, jer je daleko) napričamo više nego kad smo jedan kraj drugoga.

A sve ove zamjerke koje mu nalaziš...Možeš li preći preko nekih? Iz ljubavi. Ili samo zato da nešto napraviš što će njemu biti drago. Odaberi jednu, pola, nekoliko stvari, koje te smetaju i odluči da te više neće smetati. 
A neke mu probaj predstaviti tako da će sam promijeniti stav. Da, znam da pišem kao da je tvoj muž dijete. No, mnogo njih ostaju djeca čitav život. Jer im može biti. Najprije mame, pa žene.
 Samo ih, "jadne muške", pazimo i mazimo. ON radi, ON zarađuje više, ON je umoran, ON ima veliku odgovornost na poslu, ON to ne zna skuhati, složiti u perilicu, promijeniti pelenu, naći žličicu...nastavi niz. Sigurna sam da svaki od njih to zna i može. Ali neće. Ako ne mora.
Mislim,ako zna raditi svoj jako odgovoran i kompleksan posao...a da ne zna kakav jogurt voli kćer (a ni gdje može kupiti taj ...jogurt...da psujem, tu bi sočna psovka pala  :Smile:  . 

Nezainteresiranost i ono što ja mogu sve, brže i bolje, a što ćeš. Dozvoliš da to ne zna i pomisliš na neke lijepe zajedničke doživljaje, na to da valjda ima neki veći razlog da si s njim, da si mu rodila dijete (djecu) sa njegovim genima...Kad možeš. Kad ne možeš, onda radiš ono što već svaka od nas radi, prigovaraš, plačeš, povučeš se u sebe, pričaš, odeš u šetnju...

Ne znam, život u braku nije nikako lak. Vjerujem da bi i muževi voljeli da smo jednostavnije, da nam je seks zabava nevezana za opran zahod i/ili vrijeme provedeno tuljanareći  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

Deaedi pa nisu svi muževi nalik tvome
tebi je sf da te tm ne posluša, ne ustane ako ti tako zahtjevaš
ali postoje i oni koji naprosto nisu takvi
jednostavno ne slušaju bespogovorno
i ponekad učine po svome
pa ako žele spavati, nastave spavati
ne ustanu

----------


## casa

aq, apsolutno te nisam htjela napadat niti sam te napadala i jako mi je žao ako si me tako doživjela. Namjera mi je bila ponudit ti drugu perspektivu, odnosno probavit sagledat stvari iz kuta tvog muža.
 Naravno da nisi zadovoljna sadašnjom situacijom, ali da bi ju promijenila moraš izaći iz kruga ja sve radim sama, ti ne pomažeš i ja sam ljuta i dalje sve radim sama. Moraš nekako presjeć tu situaciju. Napisala sam najbolje savjete koje mogu dati iz vlastitog iskustva. Danas, moj lijeni Dalmatinac i kuha i stavlja robu prat i sušit i usisava. Kupaonicu ne pere i vježba grafomotoriku s djecom, ali zadovoljna sam. Put do ovakvog odnosa nije bio posut laticama ljubavi, ali ljubavi je bilo uvijek. Često mi je bilo jako korisno podsjetit sebe i njega da ljubavi ima.

----------


## Peterlin

> Deaedi pa nisu svi muževi nalik tvome
> tebi je sf da te tm ne posluša, ne ustane ako ti tako zahtjevaš
> ali postoje i oni koji naprosto nisu takvi
> jednostavno ne slušaju bespogovorno
> i ponekad učine po svome
> pa ako žele spavati, nastave spavati
> ne ustanu


X

Meni je isto sf deranje na muža, iako mi je to bila svakodnevica u djetinjstvu i davno sam obećala sebi da NIKADA neću postati takva. I nisam. Ponekad nabirem nos, ali deranje ke kontraproduktivno i sramotno za obje strane. To nije komunikacija odraslih. Ja dignem glas na djecu, ne prečesto, samo kad je bitno, ali nekako mi je fuj dići glas na drugu odraslu osobu...

Mm ponekad okreće očima kad ja izgubim mjeru i kad me uhvati napad hiperaktivnosti, ali s godinama smo naučili  kako se međusobno uravnotežiti i poduprijeti.

Danas nam je prvi dan godišnjega nakon izuzetno napornog mjeseca, ali već planiramo dalje
- što baš moramo idućih nekoliko dana
- što se od nas očekuje, djeca i starija generacija
- što bi mogli, za svoju dušu i bez ikoga

Kad su djeca bila mala, pucali smo po šavovima i mogla sam komotno otvoriti isti ovakav topic, ALI I MM JE TO KOMOTNO MOGAO jer je bilo dana kad sam  bila nepodnošljiva  :Embarassed: 

Ne treba izgubiti iz vida drugu osobu. AQ, sorry na otvorenosti, vjerojatno ni ti nisi tm-u ugodno društvo. Ja bih mu otvoreno rekla da bih bila bolje društvo kadbi se neke stvari promijenile, te da sam spremna na te i te ustupke ako on isto napravi odmak od kauča i elekgronike u smjeru djeteta i žene.

----------


## Tanči

Pokušavam se sjetit kad je moj muž u ovih 24 godine zajedničkog života oprao wc, kupaonu, podove...
I nemrem se sjetit.
Tako da očito nije nikad.
I mene to ne ljuti.
Ni najmanje.
Ne bih ni razmišljala o tome da se ribanje wc ne spominje češće na ovom topiku nego seks.

----------


## Zuska

AQ, suosjećam dok čitam sve to.
Stekla sam dojam da vaš odnos ima dubljih problema od neseksanja u životu jer nije seks jedina bliskost koja vezuje partnere, već i razgovor, druženje, zajednički objed...meni se osobno to čini najveći problem, to neimanje zajedničkog prostora za razmjenu bliskosti i rad na odnosu. I nekako mi se on čini jako nezainteresan za vas kao zajednicu. 

Osobno smatram da kvalitetan brak (točnije suživot dvoje ljudi) počiva na partnerstvu i dogovoru, naravno da je potrebna ljubav, ali ona jednog dana više nije dovoljna ako nema uvažavanja i želje za partnerskim odnosom u kojem su obje strane većinu vremena zadovoljne. 

Neki savjeti ovdje mi nikako ne leže, odbijam razmišljati o muškarcima kao o djeci i bićima prema kojima, jadnima, treba ići oprezno i s mnogo uvažavanja čak i kad glume mororne, biljke, kad su nezainteresirani, pasivni, lijenii prepušteni _goropadnicama_ koje se usude biti tako super i još im nametati osjećaj manje vrijednosti time što drže sve uzde zajedničkog života. Come on. 

Da sam u tvojoj situaciji (a mogla sam se naći) - dakle, da sam već pokušala razgovarati o svemu -  pitala bih se što želim. 
Je li mi on takav dobar i koliko ću dugo s njim takvim moći dalje. Ako bi odgovor bio da nije i da neću moći dugo ili dovoljno dugo, onda bih odradila ozbiljan razgovor potpuno svjesna da ćemo budućnost možda nastaviti odvojeno. 
Zauzela bih se za nas, ali bih se prethodno zauzela za sebe. Jer hebeš nas u kojem nema mene. 

No, to sam samo ja, rekli bi neki  :Smile:   Važno mi je biti u odnosu u kojem smo ravnopravni, u kojem nekad potegnem ja više, nekad on, ali da većinu vremena nekako zajedno potežemo. I važno mi je da zajedno sudjelujemo u podizanju djece. I da svatko od nas ima obaveze u kućanstvu. Kad god se ta ravnoteža pomjeri, počinjem režati. Nisam se rodila s kuhačom, metlom i krpom, kao ni on. Ne znam ništa više ni bolje od njega. Ali spremna sam - zbog ljubavi, uvažavanja i pristojnosti - raditi i ono što mi se ne sviđa (kuhati, prati itd.). Očekujem isto zauzvrat.

----------


## Uh-puh

AQ, razumijem tvoj bijes u potpunosti. Bila sam u toj situaciji i pricala i vikala i pokusavala. Pa je onda ta faza deranja u svrhu poboljsanja presla u sutnju jer sam (ima tu jos jedna stvar) odustala od nas. stavila sam ga pred izbor: ili cemo tako dalje, sve dok ne dodjemo do razvoda ili ce se pokrenuti. Prvo je isao vidjet kako bi bilo da nastavimo tako, pa je skuzio da sam ozbiljno mislila i malo se pokrenuo.
S vremenom sam se pomirila s tim da mu moram reci ako hocu da nesto napravi. Ok je ako mu se neki puta neda. A on se morao pomiriti s tim da se neke stvari moraju, da se mora baviti djetetom i da nema stalno "neda mi se". Reci mu da si sam izabere modus kako mu je najlakse funkcionirati - jel hoce to-do listu ili fiksna zaduzenja ili what ever. Al nema ne da mi se! 
Isto nisam koristila sex jer nisam takav tip (nemogu) i nisam imala potrebu za zajednickim vremenom. No dobro je ispalo kad se zadesilo da smo imali jedan dobar dan jer je nesto napravio u kuci i ucinio me sretnom zenom, pa smo sljedeci dan proveli nesto vremena zajedno, pa je pao sexic itd. Niz pozitivnih dana, pa malo ljenosti, pa se malo skuliram da ne planem, pa je sutra opet dobar dan ... I tak. Normala. Daklem... postoje pomaci i bez umiljavanja, nisu bas neki veliki, ali bilo bi vec nesto da tvoj dragi shvati da nema stalno "ne da mi se". Na to dobijem osip! Ako smatra da za njega nema "moranja", to bi za mene bio put u razvod.

----------


## annvilli

Mladi očevi su često izgubljeni i ne znaju što bi s djetetom. Umoran je kad dođe s posla, ne zna kako da se igra s djetetom i radije je na internetu. Naravno da to nije kvalitetno provođenje vremena s djetetom, ali ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak ostavila to vrijeme za njih. Ako on već zna da ti pratiš kako on provodi vrijeme s njom i da misliš da to ne radi dobro (a s pravom to misliš, ako je tako kako si opisala), vjerojatno mu je lakše uzet mobitel i pustit dijete da se igra sama, jer ionako ćeš ju ti izvest u šetnju.
Mi smo imali sličnu situaciju, on pasivan, a ja sam bila jako naporna i prigovarala sam mu za sve. Sad to retrospektivno vidim puno jasnije nego što sam tad  :Grin: 

Ako je umoran kad dođe s posla, pusti ga da se odmori pola sata ili sat. Nakon toga neka se druži s djetetom, a ti za to vrijeme radi 2 sata, bez da ih nadgledaš i ispituješ što su radili ili kritiziraš kako je on organizirao to vrijeme. Najgore što se može dogoditi je da se dijete ta 2 sata igra samo a da je on na mobitelu. To nije dobro, ali realno, neće biti doživotno oštećena zbog toga. Vjerujem da će nakon nekog vremena on pokazat veći interes za to njihovo druženje. Ako se nakon recimo mjesec dana ništa ne promijeni, uvijek možeš odustati od tog pristupa. 
Nama je jako pomoglo to što sam se ja malo odmaknula iz te pozicije velikog inkvizitora koji procjenjuje kako je proveo vrijeme s djecom. 
Pretpostavljam da je na to Mima mislila: promijeni svoj pristup. Postavi se u njegovu situaciju - žena ga kritizira, snašla se puno bolje od njega, ne razumije da je on umoran...
Znam da je to teško, kad VIDIŠ da on radi krivo (meni je bilo), ali probaj. 
I prekinite sve rasprave o tome tko radi više i tko je umorniji. To nikad nije dovelo do nečeg dobrog i služi jedino tome da se druga osoba osjeća loše i necijenjeno.

Iskreno razgovarajte, bez optuživanja i bez igrica u stilu: neću prat i kuhat pa nek si on misli. Ako mu se gadi wc, ok. Reci mu da bi htjela da on preuzme suđe npr. Pokušajte se dogovoriti. Pristup je važan. Ako se čovjek osjeća napadnuto, samo se dalje zatvara i tu nema puno pomoći.
A ovo da nečiji muževi nikad nisu sudjelovali u kućanskim poslovima mi je nezamislivo. Pa nije žena sluškinja. Pametno odgajajmo sinove  :Grin: 
Krize proživljava većina parova koji imaju malo dijete. Tad ispliva puno problema koji su se prije mogli tolerirati. Niste jedini i sve je to riješivo. 
Govorim sve iz osobnog iskustva. Drži se i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> aq, apsolutno te nisam htjela napadat niti sam te napadala i jako mi je žao ako si me tako doživjela. Namjera mi je bila ponudit ti drugu perspektivu, odnosno probavit sagledat stvari iz kuta tvog muža.
>  Naravno da nisi zadovoljna sadašnjom situacijom, ali da bi ju promijenila moraš izaći iz kruga ja sve radim sama, ti ne pomažeš i ja sam ljuta i dalje sve radim sama. Moraš nekako presjeć tu situaciju. Napisala sam najbolje savjete koje mogu dati iz vlastitog iskustva. Danas, moj lijeni Dalmatinac i kuha i stavlja robu prat i sušit i usisava. Kupaonicu ne pere i vježba grafomotoriku s djecom, ali zadovoljna sam. Put do ovakvog odnosa nije bio posut laticama ljubavi, ali ljubavi je bilo uvijek. Često mi je bilo jako korisno podsjetit sebe i njega da ljubavi ima.


Stekla sam dojam da si odlucila bespogovorno braniti njegovu stranu price iako ju nisi cula,a moju jesi.
I prihvacam ja savjete,ali ako mi uporno dajes savjete koji se vise ticu tebe i tvog muza,a zelis ih copypaste na nasu situaciju,moras biti svjesna da to ne ide kod svih tako.
Ako bas zelis da se stavim u situaciju mog muza,evo kako bih ja razmisljala da sam on "Zivcana je,prigovara,dosadna je,nezadovoljna. Cek...sta je ono ponovila 338 puta??? Ves.. Aha. Idem ga objesit. Al jebate sta smrdi ovo smece!! Ajd idem to obavit,izac s njima malo van,lijepo je vrijeme. Onda cu,kad mala zaspe,imat mira za prosurfat i lezat ispred tv-a. A i.mogao bih svaki dan malo uskocit,ocito joj je to vazno."

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Pokušavam se sjetit kad je moj muž u ovih 24 godine zajedničkog života oprao wc, kupaonu, podove...
> I nemrem se sjetit.
> Tako da očito nije nikad.
> I mene to ne ljuti.
> Ni najmanje.
> Ne bih ni razmišljala o tome da se ribanje wc ne spominje češće na ovom topiku nego seks.


Jel bi te ljutilo da,unatoc tome sto sama ribas wc skoljku vec 24 godine,odjednom nestane i seks koji ti je,ocito,bitan.? Kako bi se osjecala? Kao cimerica,cistacica?
U redu je da tebi ne smeta sto sama to radis. Ali ako postoje stvari koje te smetaju,a nikad se ne promijene,onda je to problem.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> AQ, suosjećam dok čitam sve to.
> Stekla sam dojam da vaš odnos ima dubljih problema od neseksanja u životu jer nije seks jedina bliskost koja vezuje partnere, već i razgovor, druženje, zajednički objed...meni se osobno to čini najveći problem, to neimanje zajedničkog prostora za razmjenu bliskosti i rad na odnosu. I nekako mi se on čini jako nezainteresan za vas kao zajednicu. 
> 
> Osobno smatram da kvalitetan brak (točnije suživot dvoje ljudi) počiva na partnerstvu i dogovoru, naravno da je potrebna ljubav, ali ona jednog dana više nije dovoljna ako nema uvažavanja i želje za partnerskim odnosom u kojem su obje strane većinu vremena zadovoljne. 
> 
> Neki savjeti ovdje mi nikako ne leže, odbijam razmišljati o muškarcima kao o djeci i bićima prema kojima, jadnima, treba ići oprezno i s mnogo uvažavanja čak i kad glume mororne, biljke, kad su nezainteresirani, pasivni, lijenii prepušteni _goropadnicama_ koje se usude biti tako super i još im nametati osjećaj manje vrijednosti time što drže sve uzde zajedničkog života. Come on. 
> 
> Da sam u tvojoj situaciji (a mogla sam se naći) - dakle, da sam već pokušala razgovarati o svemu -  pitala bih se što želim. 
> Je li mi on takav dobar i koliko ću dugo s njim takvim moći dalje. Ako bi odgovor bio da nije i da neću moći dugo ili dovoljno dugo, onda bih odradila ozbiljan razgovor potpuno svjesna da ćemo budućnost možda nastaviti odvojeno. 
> ...


Upravo to!! Ja moram razmisljati kako cu.lijepo,nenametljivo,obzirno pristupiti muskarcu od 35 kojeg mama nije ucila da zene nisu cistacice! Balkanski mentalitet!!

I ja sam spremna vuci vise od njega. Al do neke mjere. I tu smatram da ne moram vise biti pristojna. Iako,ok,shvatila sam da moram biti malo "proeacunatija",pa na fini nacin traziti. To nisam ja,al mogu probat

----------


## Uh-puh

Uostalom, ima tvoj gospodin i slobodne dane, vikende. Mozes ga za pocetak zaposlit te dane, pa onda postepeno i ove druge.

----------


## cipelica

svakako je kriv odgoj. naši muževi nisu gledali svoje očeve kako pomažu u kući niti kako se bave s djecom. majke ih nisu učile, one su prale i čistile...
ali vi već 6ipol godina živite zajedno.
htjela ili ne htjela priznati i ti si se uklopila u sliku.
Zuska bi prekinula s njim a ti si se za njega udala i rodila mu dijete.. živjela si s njim, znala si kako se ponaša. zašto nisi ranije reagirala?

----------


## Uh-puh

Nemoras biti proracunata ako ti ne lezi, samo se stisaj, ne glasno i ne pretjerano agresivo. Ne trazis previse, nemoj prestati traziti, nisi se ni ti rodila da zivis u vezi u kojoj se osjecas kao cistacica i prilagodi taktiku...nadji modus operandi koji ti lezi. Mislim da smo vrlo slicnog temperamenta. Ono sto sam ja naucila, je da mi je najveca greska bila sto bi pop*** i pocela vikati. 
A sad...do kada pregovarati, razgovarati, traziti, cekati da se pomakne....
Mislim da svatko ima svoju unutrasnju granicu i kad se ona dostigne, onda je vrag odnio salu...onda samo cekas kada ces biti spremna na razvod. Oni kao da to ne znaju. Za ne povjerovati!

----------


## Tanči

> Jel bi te ljutilo da,unatoc tome sto sama ribas wc skoljku vec 24 godine,odjednom nestane i seks koji ti je,ocito,bitan.? Kako bi se osjecala? Kao cimerica,cistacica?
> 
> U redu je da tebi ne smeta sto sama to radis. Ali ako postoje stvari koje te smetaju,a nikad se ne promijene,onda je to problem.



Meni je sve bitno.
Tebi je očito wc, smeće itd bitnije od tvog muža.
Ponašaš se ko dijete.
Stavila si svoj brak i svog muža na javni forum i kad ti mi pišemo svoja mišljenja i savjete, onda napadaš i vrijeđaš.
Sorry, ali ja žalim tvog muža.
Ne želim ni pomisliti kako je njemu kad umoran zadrema na kauču, a ti doletiš ko vihor i počneš urlati na njega.
Prao ili ne wc, on nije tvoja marioneta.
On je osoba.
Različita od tebe.
Jednakovrijedna i ima pravo biti umoran.
A cure su ti već rekle da neće svijet propasti ako ne ide dijete u šetnju dvaput ili ako kuća ne blista.
U braku se dogovara, ne naređuje.
U braku se razgovara, a ne određuje.
I da, zamisli; u braku se i seksa ili zapravo, vodi ljubav.
Svadljiva si i arogantna.
Ne prihvaćaš ništa.
Ovdje si se složila samo s par postova u kojima ti cure pišu ono što ti želiš čuti.
Ostalo odbacuješ.
Sorry, ali s takvim pristupom tvoj brak nije loš, već je na putu da postane bivši.
O muškarcima nemaš pojma, a ni ne trudiš se shvatit ih.
Žao mi je da se ovdje koji ne uključi pa da ti napiše svoje mišljenje.
A sad se i ja odjavljujem s ove teme kao i Peterlin.

----------


## flopica

ja AQ ne vidim recimo tako kako je ti vidiš
vidim ženu koja poteže gdje može, želi zadovoljiti djetetove potrebe, želi čist dom, želi obaviti svoj posao I zaraditi kunu
I pukne kad nema ni minimum pomoći od svog partnera
I nije mi nejasno zašto nju smeta taj toliko spominjani vece
koji je symbol nepodupiranja, jer on ne riba wc, ne bavi se djetetom, ne radi ništa osim što se sebično bavi sam sa sobom

da, takav odnos joj daje legitimno pravo da za sebe, za svoje dijete, za njih sve na kraju krajeva traži vise
itreba tražiti vise
AQ, cure su ti ovdje rekle puno korisnoga, ja mogu samo ponoviti
nemoj galamiti,  galamom ćeš samo narušiti i ono što vas još veže, ako vas veže....

svaki dan poradi na detaljima, da on osjeti kako je to kad je žena zadovoljna, tipa ajmo sad skupa obaviti to i to
pa sutra nešto drugo, neka vidi da si ti isto opuštenija, zabavnija, pozitivnija ako sudjeluje, ako otkine komadić svog vremena i pretvori ga u vase, zajedničko
koji put to može biti strašno naporno ali probaj
probaj i odlazak bračnom savjetniku
boluje li on možda od depresije?

----------


## Zuska

Nije pretjerano ukusno izrađivati tuđe psihološke profile na osnovu njihovih postova. Dapače, vrlo je arogantno i svadljivo. 
A o znanju o muškarcima ...lol.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Znanje o muskarcima...kao da su neka bogomdana misterija u koju treba proniknuti nakon cijelog zivota ucenja! Tanci, stvarno svasta (na cijeli post).

----------


## Danka_

AQ, ti i muž imate blokadu u komunikaciji, zaglavili ste se
Ajd nemoj razmišljati na način tko je kriv a tko nevin
Pokušajte razgovarati bez tvrdoglavljenja

Trebate savjetovalište, IMO


Psiho-profiliranje sa strane: doživjeh to jednom u odrasloj dobi 
Majkomila  :facepalm: 
Bilo je hostile i odmah sam to osjetila, unatoč rukavicama i celofanu
Ali zapravo je ta osoba pokušavala time liječiti vlastite probleme  :Rolling Eyes: 
(nije uspjelo, nikad ne uspije na taj način)

----------


## Zuska

> Znanje o muskarcima...kao da su neka bogomdana misterija u koju treba proniknuti nakon cijelog zivota ucenja!


Pa da, muškarac je uzvišeno biće i kad ga se jednom dočepaš, onda paziš da ne isklizne, pobjegne, otrgne... Jer ako ti se dogodi fail u odnosu, znači da nemaš znanje o muškarcima, ni vještine žene, znači da je problem u tebi, ženska glavo. Nemaš strpljenja, ni taktike, vještica si jednom rječju. A oni su tako slatki, bezazleni i krivo odgojeni, nisu oni krivi, majke su. 
Oni bi, ali im nitko nije pokazao, rekao, imao strpljena, uvažio. Jer za igrati se i pričati s djecom, sudjelovati u raspodjeli poslova nije dovoljan zdrav razum i pokoja godinica u dupetu.

----------


## Tashunica

joooj jadan, jadan, jadan čovjek.
on umoran, strgan dolazi doma,
a ona nakon cijelog dana rmbačenja oko kuće i djeteta (što naravno nije posao)
a nakon toga je još čeka večernji rad, kad okupa, nahrani i uspava malenu,
pospremi suđe, veš i stan, dok se on alija sirotanović odmara i surfa po netu.
besramnica i bestidnica jedna, ja bi je sad banala s foruma,
samo zbog tog odnosa prema muškarcima, 
uf sva sam se naježila koliko sam se najezdila.

draga AQ mislim da je za tvoje zdravlje bolje da se okaniš čitanja ovog topica,
kao i za moje uostalom.

----------


## tangerina

> Pa da, muškarac je uzvišeno biće i kad ga se jednom dočepaš, onda paziš da ne isklizne, pobjegne, otrgne... Jer ako ti se dogodi fail u odnosu, znači da nemaš znanje o muškarcima, ni vještine žene,


srećom postoji literatura za to: tisuću i jedna kolumna Žuži Jelinek  :lool:  mislim da ima nešto tipa "kad želiš prigovarati, popij gutljaj vode i drži ga u ustima dok te želja ne prođe"

aq, suosjećam, stvarno ti nije lako.
Htjela sam samo dodat na ovu priču kako komunicirati, nekako se "ne vikati i prigovarati" pretvorilo u "pažljivo i nježno tepati", a ja baš mislim da bih ja na tvom mjesto, smireno, ali ozbiljno ko smrt, počela razgovor sa "neke se stvari moraju drastično promijeniti jer ja ovako više ne mogu živjeti". Moga bi takav uvod stiltao da više sluša, ali možda si ti nešto tog tipa već probala i nije upalilo.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Vjerujem da je probala, rijetko kome je prva opcija vikanje, to dolazi zadnje, iz nemoci.

----------


## tangerina

> draga AQ mislim da je za tvoje zdravlje bolje da se okaniš čitanja ovog topica,
> kao i za moje uostalom.


točno, postavlja se pitanje smisla ovog topica
jer to nije problem koji se rješava jer ti je netko na forumu dao dobar savjet

ljudi daju ideje i perspektive koje dolaze iz njihovih životnih situacija, a bome i iz njihovih vlastitih obrambenih mehanizama
a ništa od toga ustvari ne može bit savjet koji će spasit za*** situaciju
nije to skidanje mrlje od rajčice sa košulje

stvari mogu popraviti samo aq i njen muž, po meni uz posredstvo stručnjaka, ali svojim vlastitim uvidima i odlukama  i ne preko noći (super su mi ovi upiti "i jesi probala koji savjet od jutros, je li se šta popravilo?")

----------


## Lili75

> *Lili75 ne poznam te osobno i zaključujem po onome što pišeš na forumu. mislim da ti ne možeš uopće razumjeti ovaj odnos. jer ti nisi ta. ti si rođena (ili odgojena?) da znaš čuvati sebe. takav odnos imaš i s mužem. vjerojatno od prvog dana vaše veze.* 
> puno žena nesvjesno potiče muževe da postanu i ostanu tuljani. i dovedu sebe do iznemoglosti. jer su pretjerano odgovorne, dobre, uslužne, jer znaju najbolje, najbrže...tralala
> a mamini sinovi se samo prepuste divnim ženicama.
> baš nedavno sam pročitala ovdje na forumu kako se netko čudi kako sinovi od Peterlin pomažu u kući. tradicija se nastavlja...
> teško je izaći iz začaranog kruga.netko će krenuti sexsom, netko vikom a netko razgovorom. meni se čini da će za pomjenu stanja trebati dobar mix svega toga ali  i svijest da su za trenutno stanje oboje odgovorni.


*Cipelice*, jako dobro si me "pročitala", ne dam na se, takva sam i rođena i odgojena, al čak i ja ovakva sam skoro upala u zamku (u sličnu u kakvoj je sad *Amaranth*) na početku zajedničkog života. A jok, nećeš taj film gledat ALI trebalo je puno truda, vremena i živaca da se mužić pokrene na način kako pristaje da dvoje odraslih zrelih ljudi treba živjet.
Ja nekako osjećam da je *Amaranth* probala i fino i lijepo a vika je kako reče JG ostala kao nemoć za kraj.

Majke mi mile ne mogu vjerovat kako neke forumašice ovdje pišu ko da su muškarci neka uzvišena bića a mi njihove sluškinje i za njih uvijek trebamo imati razumijevanja, to je naš blesavi balkanski mentalitet.

potpisujem zadnje postove od forumašica i slažem se sa *spajalicom*, *flopicom*,  *zuskom, Tash, tang* i ostalima.

----------


## Lili75

> Omg,ti cijelo vrijeme tupis nesto svoje. 
> Zasto stalno napadas mene i zasto imas pretpostavke (da cu ga smarat gluparijama,hellouuuuu!!!)?? Mozda si ti ogorcena kad imas ovakav nastup. 
> 
> Ajd zamisli sebe u toj situaciji. *Dizes se,radis dorucke,ruckove,presvlacis pelene SAMA cistis i pospremas,peglas,ribas wc skoljku UVIJEK,jer se njemu to gadi. Nekad pokusas rasporedit obaveze kad se on vrati s posla,pa kazes 'aj iznesi smece i objesi ves'. On kaze 'ok.budem'.
> Podsjetis ga. Ne napravi to. Sudje sa stola nikad ne kupi,sudje ne pere. Ne usisava.
> Jel bi se rado druzila s njim nakon sto umoran dodje s posla i ne pokaze nikakvu zelju da izadje s vama van ili da bar za to vrijeme napravi veceru dok si ti s djetetom vani. Ne uspavljuje ju. Ne pere s njom zube. Ne reze joj nokte. Ne umiva ju. Ne zna joj napravit nikakvo jelo. Ne jede s vama rucak,nego dok je rucak on surfa ili nest drka po tv-u ,a kad vi zavrsite, on tada sjeda i jede.
> 
> Kad je budna,on bi spavao, a kad ona spava,onda zna do dokasno blejat u neki ekran*!!₩!
> 
> Nemoj me j**** u zdrav mozak da bi bila sretna i zadovoljna zena!!!


Morala sam citirat, ne mogu vjerovat da je ijednoj ženi a bome ni muškarcu normalno ovakvo ponašanje supružnika/partnera. Ma fuuuj!

i btw svi spominjete fine, lijepe riječi obziran pristup, recimo kod mog muža to nije palilo, na jedno ulazilo na drugo izlazilo, al kad bih napravila dramu-scenu koaj se pamti mjesecima uz viku naravno :D onda bi se sve normaliziralo. I sad ti reci, ne reagiraju ni svi muški jednako.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi pa nisu svi muževi nalik tvome
> tebi je sf da te tm ne posluša, ne ustane ako ti tako zahtjevaš
> ali postoje i oni koji naprosto nisu takvi
> jednostavno ne slušaju bespogovorno
> i ponekad učine po svome
> pa ako žele spavati, nastave spavati
> ne ustanu


Pa ne sluša MM bespogovorno, od kuda vam taj dojam. Ali naravno da će se ustati ako ga zamolim da se ustane, odnosno ne bi me ignorirao kao da ne postojim ako0 stojim kraj kreveta i molim ga da se ustane.

----------


## Lili75

> točno, postavlja se pitanje smisla ovog topica
> jer to nije problem koji se rješava jer ti je netko na forumu dao dobar savjet
> 
> ljudi daju ideje i perspektive koje dolaze iz njihovih životnih situacija, *a bome i iz njihovih vlastitih obrambenih mehanizama*
> a ništa od toga ustvari ne može bit savjet koji će spasit za*** situaciju
> nije to skidanje mrlje od rajčice sa košulje
> 
> stvari mogu popraviti samo aq i njen muž, po meni uz posredstvo stručnjaka, ali svojim vlastitim uvidima i odlukama  i ne preko noći (super su mi ovi upiti "i jesi probala koji savjet od jutros, je li se šta popravilo?")


Debeli potpis na ovo, neki na forumu pokušavaju sami sebi opravdat toleriranje raznoraznog ponašanja doma, pa im je ovo kao vlastiti obrambeni mehanizam. Ne mislim na nikoga posebno nego govorim općenito.

----------


## studena

potpis na zusku i ostale postove na tu temu,
ja ću iz pozicije nekoga gdje je takav brak završio razvodom 
samo dodati da pokušaš stvari rješavati što prije, najbolje sa bračnim savjetnikom,

jer ćeš u jednom trenutku ovakvog života svatiti da više nema ljubavi s tvoje strane i da je za sve prekasno

----------


## studena

ostale postove na tom tragu,
imam grč u želucu od čitanja pa krivo pišem

----------


## Lili75

> ostale postove na tom tragu,
> imam grč u želucu od čitanja pa krivo pišem


ajme *studena* iako vjerujem da su traume ostale još uvijek prisutne, mislim da ste se i ti i cure preporodile kad je izašao iz vaših života.
Tako se nadam da će i moja prijateljica koja upravo prolazi "predrastavnu" fazu.

----------


## flopica

> Pa ne sluša MM bespogovorno, *od kuda vam taj dojam*. Ali naravno da će se ustati ako ga zamolim da se ustane, odnosno ne bi me ignorirao kao da ne postojim ako0 stojim kraj kreveta i molim ga da se ustane.


hm, ne znam otkud  :Grin: 


šalu na stranu, ovako kako si sad napisala meni zvuči prihvatljivo
no, ponekad kod nekih ljudi možda ni to na fino ne upali
možda se čovjek jednako pristojno odazove i kaže:"dušo, ja sam sad jako umoran i potreban mi je ovaj san, još ću malo ostati"
i okrene se i zaspe
možda se pravi da ne čuje
možda odmah ustaje
možda uvuče i ženu nazad u krevet  :Grin:  da se malo podruže
milsim, moguće je stopedeset različitih prizora čak i jednog bračnog para

----------


## umiljata

> Zuska bi prekinula s njim a ti si se za njega udala i rodila mu dijete.. *živjela si s njim, znala si kako se ponaša. zašto nisi ranije reagirala?*


po mom mišljenju, ovo je najvažnije pitanje, koje meni prolazi kroz glavu svih ovih 5 stranica....

ne vjerujem da on nije bio takav i prije nego je dijete došlo, ne razumijem zašto nisi reagirala odmah.
ja osobno ne bi nikad toliko dugo trpila.

ne bi htjela da ovo ispadne kao popovanje, hebaj ga, sad je tako kako je, ali mislim da veliki dio problema leži u činjenici da si predugo šutila i dovela do ove situacije koju imaš danas.

i nažalost nemam neko rješenje, jer ti ipak najbolje znaš svog muža, ali mislim da ako želite sačuvati vaš brak, hitno trebate potražiti stručnu pomoć.

i razgovarati, razgovarati, razgovarati....

želim vam svu sreću!!!

----------


## pikula

odred za razvod vs balkanski mentalitet 
presmjesno
i onda su muški djeca

----------


## Sumskovoce

Postavimo li situaciju obrnuto - tako da je muškarac doma, a da žena radi, uvijeti da suživot funkcionira su dramatično različiti od onih u kojima AQ živi.
Žena bi promatrala muževe potrebe i pomagala čim dođe na vrata, puštala muža da odmori kad se ona vrati.
A u ovoj situaciji muž češća jajca nakon posla.
Nije fer  :Sad:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> po mom mišljenju, ovo je najvažnije pitanje, koje meni prolazi kroz glavu svih ovih 5 stranica....
> 
> ne vjerujem da on nije bio takav i prije nego je dijete došlo, ne razumijem zašto nisi reagirala odmah.
> ja osobno ne bi nikad toliko dugo trpila.
> 
> ne bi htjela da ovo ispadne kao popovanje, hebaj ga, sad je tako kako je, ali mislim da veliki dio problema leži u činjenici da si predugo šutila i dovela do ove situacije koju imaš danas.
> 
> i nažalost nemam neko rješenje, jer ti ipak najbolje znaš svog muža, ali mislim da ako želite sačuvati vaš brak, hitno trebate potražiti stručnu pomoć.
> 
> ...


to sam je i ja već pitala, naravno da je drugačije kad u priču ubaciš malo dijete i posao kojeg radi do sitnih noćnih sati...
dok nije bilo te dodatne dvije varijable očito je sve bez problema hendlala,tako nešto je i odgovorila...
da,trebala je predvidit da će kad tad doći dijete i druge obaveze pa da bi preodgoj trebalo ranije započeti ali malo tko misli toliko unaprijed....

a i naravno, u početku dok je još jaka ta neka zaljubljenost progledivaš kroz prste odnosno ne vidiš neke stvari...
čak postoje i simpatične mane koje se s vremenom pretvore u iritantne osobine....

tanči,nisi dobro čitala,ne očekuje ona da kuća blista nego joj i mala ima atopijski, onda si ipak nemoš dopustit totalni kazin od kuće i masu prašine...

----------


## vikki

> potpis na zusku i ostale postove na tu temu,
> ja ću iz pozicije nekoga gdje je takav brak završio razvodom 
> samo dodati da pokušaš stvari rješavati što prije, najbolje sa bračnim savjetnikom,
> 
> jer ćeš u jednom trenutku ovakvog života svatiti da više nema ljubavi s tvoje strane i da je za sve prekasno


A ja potpisujem ovo, jer sam na istom putu.
I ne mogu shvatiti ovo razgovarati, razgovarati, razgovarati... Dokle? Cijeli život? Pa nije malouman. Nije dvogodišnjak ni tinejdžer, odrasla je osoba. Nije ni slijep, vidi da radim osam sati izvan kuće, sama se bavim djetetom (jer on ne zna), na PDS studiju sam i još radim honorarno od kuće, kada da kuham, usisavam i brišem prašinu?
Ja sam se u jednom momentu umorila od razgovora i jednostavno ušutjela. Prestala sam moliti, ali sam prestala i raditi neke stvari. Iako mu se tek tada upalila lampica, i sada radi puno toga, gotovo sve po kući, pa se čak, zamislite, počeo snalaziti i s djetetom, ja sam se jednostavno iscrpila i ne da mi se više, želim izaći iz te zajednice.
Na pitanje koje se provlači, zašto se nije ranije reagiralo, a dugo smo bili bez djece, pa nije mi smetalo da bude dva sata na internetu dok ja ta dva sata čitam knjigu, ili peglam, ili trčim. Jer smo oboje imali vremena za sve što smo htjeli, s djetetom se to promijenilo.

----------


## marta

Rekla bih da je zivot u zajednici bez djece jednostavno neusporediv sa zajednicom s djecom. Jer ništa nije obavezno. A s djecom je. Puno toga se jednostavno mora, s neki ljudi to ne kuže ili kuže al ne prihvaćaju ili su jednostavno šokirani promjenom u životnom stilu bez obzira koliko ta promjena bila željena. Zato mi se čini da ovo pitanje "dis bila 91" jednostavno promašuje bit, jer su 91 prioriteti bili potpuno drugačiji.

----------


## buble

super mi je ovaj forum jer me osvjesti da je 100 ljudi 100 čudi i da svako ima pravo na svoje mišljenje...
A moje je mišljenje da je brak zajednica DVOJE LJUDI koji se osnovno vole i poštuju. Ako to osjeća/radi samo jedan dio te zajednice onda postoji problem koji treba riješiti. Ako ga tih dvoje ljudi sami ne može riješiti treba im pomoći. Ako si ne pomognu sami ili netko drugi nastat će još veći problem i nakon jedno 3-20 godina (zavisi od veličine problema) će se rastati. Za to vrijeme taj jedan koji je vidio problem će se razboliti. Nakon što se rastanu onaj koji nije vidio probleme će si brzo naći drugog partnera a ovaj drugi će i dalje biti žrtva sam sebi. 

možda sam brutalna, možda filozofiram ali to je moje mišljenje 

Ukratko: problem (bilo koje prirode) treba riješavati odmah i sad!

----------


## umiljata

> Zato mi se čini da ovo pitanje "dis bila 91" jednostavno promašuje bit, jer su 91 prioriteti bili potpuno drugačiji.


a vidiš, ja se ne slažem s tom konstatacijom  :Smile: 

jer i 91 je ona vjerojatno i peglala, i čistila wc i cijeli stan, kuhala i obavljala sve poslove, a tuljan je dolazio mrtav umoran s posla, razvalio se na kauč i blejao u TV ili komp.

----------


## Lili75

> A ja potpisujem ovo, jer sam na istom putu.
> I ne mogu shvatiti ovo razgovarati, razgovarati, razgovarati... Dokle? Cijeli život? Pa nije malouman. Nije dvogodišnjak ni tinejdžer, odrasla je osoba. Nije ni slijep, vidi da radim osam sati izvan kuće, sama se bavim djetetom (jer on ne zna), na PDS studiju sam i još radim honorarno od kuće, kada da kuham, usisavam i brišem prašinu?
> Ja sam se u jednom momentu umorila od razgovora i jednostavno ušutjela. Prestala sam moliti, ali sam prestala i raditi neke stvari. Iako mu se tek tada upalila lampica, i sada radi puno toga, gotovo sve po kući, pa se čak, zamislite, počeo snalaziti i s djetetom, ja sam se jednostavno iscrpila i ne da mi se više, želim izaći iz te zajednice.
> Na pitanje koje se provlači, zašto se nije ranije reagiralo, a dugo smo bili bez djece, pa nije mi smetalo da bude dva sata na internetu dok ja ta dva sata čitam knjigu, ili peglam, ili trčim. Jer smo oboje imali vremena za sve što smo htjeli, s djetetom se to promijenilo.


*vikki O*T, odmah sam pomislila kako ćeš se organizirat za dužinsko  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lili75

Ja iskreno vjerujem da se svi trebaju potrudit 150% da se brak/zajednica spasi, al iako ne ide, ni nakon XY pokušaja, onda ne ide i mislim da su tad svi sretniji ako se razdvoje a nastave i dalje odgovorno vodit brigu o djeci.

----------


## marta

> a vidiš, ja se ne slažem s tom konstatacijom 
> 
> jer i 91 je ona vjerojatno i peglala, i čistila wc i cijeli stan, kuhala i obavljala sve poslove, a tuljan je dolazio mrtav umoran s posla, razvalio se na kauč i blejao u TV ili komp.


Pa da, samo što tada to nije izgledalo onako kako izgleda danas, barem u njenoj glavi, iako je realno uvijek bilo isto. Zahebana situacija. Htjela sam reći da "dis bila 91", sad više ništa ne pomaže.

----------


## perla5

> Omg,ti cijelo vrijeme tupis nesto svoje. 
> Zasto stalno napadas mene i zasto imas pretpostavke (da cu ga smarat gluparijama,hellouuuuu!!!)?? Mozda si ti ogorcena kad imas ovakav nastup. 
> 
> Ajd zamisli sebe u toj situaciji. Dizes se,radis dorucke,ruckove,presvlacis pelene SAMA cistis i pospremas,peglas,ribas wc skoljku UVIJEK,jer se njemu to gadi. Nekad pokusas rasporedit obaveze kad se on vrati s posla,pa kazes 'aj iznesi smece i objesi ves'. On kaze 'ok.budem'.
> Podsjetis ga. Ne napravi to. Sudje sa stola nikad ne kupi,sudje ne pere. Ne usisava.
> Jel bi se rado druzila s njim nakon sto umoran dodje s posla i ne pokaze nikakvu zelju da izadje s vama van ili da bar za to vrijeme napravi veceru dok si ti s djetetom vani. Ne uspavljuje ju. Ne pere s njom zube. Ne reze joj nokte. Ne umiva ju. Ne zna joj napravit nikakvo jelo. Ne jede s vama rucak,nego dok je rucak on surfa ili nest drka po tv-u ,a kad vi zavrsite, on tada sjeda i jede.
> 
> Kad je budna,on bi spavao, a kad ona spava,onda zna do dokasno blejat u neki ekran!!₩!
> 
> Nemoj me j**** u zdrav mozak da bi bila sretna i zadovoljna zena!!!


Fakat je tuljan.
Moj bi isto rado usvojio tuljanski način života, ali ja isto kvocam, molim, mirno saopćim, dreknem (kao Daedi :Laughing: )....šutim satima.....kakogod, ali ipak se pokrene,sudjeluje, čuva i igra se s djetetom, odvede ga u šetnju, pomaže doma....
Ali da bi radije visio na kompu i gledao utakmice, vjerujem da bi.
Ne preostaje ti izgleda ništa drugo nego i dalje se mailat, pričat, vikat, saopćavat, komunicirat i ostalo..... :Saint:

----------


## Lili75

> Fakat je tuljan.
> Moj bi isto rado usvojio tuljanski način života, ali ja isto kvocam, molim, mirno saopćim, dreknem (kao Daedi)....šutim satima.....kakogod, ali ipak se pokrene,sudjeluje, čuva i igra se s djetetom, odvede ga u šetnju, pomaže doma....
> Ali da bi radije visio na kompu i gledao utakmice, vjerujem da bi.
> *Ne preostaje ti izgleda ništa drugo nego i dalje se mailat, pričat, vikat, saopćavat, komunicirat i ostalo*.....


*perla* si sigurna da je to njen JEDINI izbor, da nastavi živjet takvim životom dovijeka?

----------


## mim

Čitam od dosade i nekako mi nije jasno... Imamo klasičan primjer Homo erectus balcanicus (ja takve zovem australski ljenjivac). Postao je otac i muž, a ništa od toga ustvari nije postao. Radi, dolazi doma, češe jajca, spava i surfa. Gdje je tu partnerstvo i roditeljstvo?? Meni se čini da se takvi ožene iz krivih pobuda: da zadovolje formu, "došlo im vrijeme", nađu pogodnu ženu koja im mijenja mamu jer sve radi umjesto njih, a usput računaju i na redoviti seks. Može-ako se obje strane s tim slože. U ovom slučaju se nisu složile. Ne bih se ni ja. Ili radikalna promjena ili razlaz. Ako mi netko nije partner i ako nije pravi otac našem zajedničkom djetetu onda nemam što radtiti s njim. Uostalom, lakše je čistiti za dvoje nego za troje, a i žena je zadovoljnija ako shvaća da nekom nije sluškinja.

----------


## Sarfila

Ne da mi se sve čitati, možda je već netko pisao isto, no...

Ja mislim da ste vi na korak dobrog braka. Muž ti nije nit agresivac, nit pijanac, nit klošar neradnik. Ako vi nemate intimne odnose, ovo je najnormalnije što vam se dešava. Hajde pokušaj, i ako ti se ne da. Ako ga uspiješ pridobiti jer ste predaleko otišli. Nema sexa, nema zadovoljstva, on je totalno pasivan, svejedno mu je. Ja iskreno vjerujem, kada bi na tome poradili i kada bi ti pokušala biti smirenija, da bi se stvari okrenule na bolje. Više toplog razgovora, osmijeha u prolazu, vidjet češ, bit će dobro. Sigurna sam da bi na tvoju molbu sigurno nešto napravio po kući, ako ne i samoinicijativno i da bi komunikacija bila puno bolja.

----------


## perla5

> *perla* si sigurna da je to njen JEDINI izbor, da nastavi živjet takvim životom dovijeka?


Naravno da nije jedini.
Ali kaže da ga voli i nabrojala je bezbroj njegovih dobrih osobina. Znači da joj je stalo i da nije digla ruke. A onda treba zapeti i poraditi na odnosu. 

Sloković Prodanović uvijek mogu primiti novog klijenta.

----------


## Lili75

> *Ne da mi se sve čitati, možda je već netko pisao isto, no...*
> 
> Ja mislim da ste vi na korak dobrog braka. Muž ti nije nit agresivac, nit pijanac, nit klošar neradnik. Ako vi nemate intimne odnose, ovo je najnormalnije što vam se dešava. Hajde pokušaj, i ako ti se ne da. Ako ga uspiješ pridobiti jer ste predaleko otišli. Nema sexa, nema zadovoljstva, on je totalno pasivan, svejedno mu je. Ja iskreno vjerujem, kada bi na tome poradili i kada bi ti pokušala biti smirenija, da bi se stvari okrenule na bolje. Više toplog razgovora, osmijeha u prolazu, vidjet češ, bit će dobro. Sigurna sam da bi na tvoju molbu sigurno nešto napravio po kući, ako ne i samoinicijativno i da bi komunikacija bila puno bolja.


E ovo mi je općenito najjače na forumu, ne pročitati o čemu se radi al dijeliti Bogom dane savjete. Svašta.
*Sarfila*, daj bar se potrudi pročitat prvu stranicu i zadnje 2, neki minimum za steći dojam pa ćeš se posramit svog komentara.

----------


## Lili75

> Naravno da nije jedini.
> Ali kaže da ga voli i nabrojala je bezbroj njegovih dobrih osobina. Znači da joj je stalo i da nije digla ruke. A onda treba zapeti i poraditi na odnosu. 
> 
> Sloković Prodanović uvijek mogu primiti novog klijenta.


*Perla t*i kad pišeš se meni čini da si baš dobronamjena i draga osoba, al naivna. Kad pitaš: i jeste prošetali naveče, družili se, super, rješenje problema je tu. Eh da je barem tako.

----------


## mim

> Ne da mi se sve čitati, možda je već netko pisao isto, no...
> 
> Ja mislim da ste vi na korak dobrog braka. *Muž ti nije nit agresivac, nit pijanac, nit klošar neradnik*. Ako vi nemate intimne odnose, ovo je najnormalnije što vam se dešava. Hajde pokušaj, i ako ti se ne da. Ako ga uspiješ pridobiti jer ste predaleko otišli. Nema sexa, nema zadovoljstva, on je totalno pasivan, svejedno mu je. Ja iskreno vjerujem, kada bi na tome poradili i kada bi ti pokušala biti smirenija, da bi se stvari okrenule na bolje. Više toplog razgovora, osmijeha u prolazu, vidjet češ, bit će dobro. Sigurna sam da bi na tvoju molbu sigurno nešto napravio po kući, ako ne i samoinicijativno i da bi komunikacija bila puno bolja.


Da, a AQ doma rašpa nokte i još od "jadnog muža" traži da radi po kući. Sram je bilo što ga ne dočeka s mašnom u kosi i lavorom da mu opere noge.  :Rolling Eyes:  I svakako neka bude sretna što je pijan ne tuče  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## perla5

> *Perla t*i kad pišeš se meni čini da si baš dobronamjena i draga osoba, al naivna. Kad pitaš: i jeste prošetali naveče, družili se, super, rješenje problema je tu. Eh da je barem tako.


Pa to su mali koraci. Što bi trebali, voditi filozofske rasprave na temu zajedničkog života? Muškarci to ionako mrze. Iz moje naivne perspektive :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Ne da mi se sve čitati, možda je već netko pisao isto, no...
> 
> Ja mislim da ste vi na* korak dobrog braka. Muž ti nije nit agresivac, nit pijanac, nit klošar neradnik*. Ako vi nemate intimne odnose, ovo je najnormalnije što vam se dešava. Hajde pokušaj, i ako ti se ne da. Ako ga uspiješ pridobiti jer ste predaleko otišli. Nema sexa, nema zadovoljstva, on je totalno pasivan, svejedno mu je. Ja iskreno vjerujem, kada bi na tome poradili i kada bi ti pokušala biti smirenija, da bi se stvari okrenule na bolje. Više toplog razgovora, osmijeha u prolazu, vidjet češ, bit će dobro. Sigurna sam da bi na tvoju molbu sigurno nešto napravio po kući, ako ne i samoinicijativno i da bi komunikacija bila puno bolja.


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :cupakosu:   :Nope: 

Edit: vidim da je *mim* već iskomentirala. Jesus....

----------


## Lili75

> Pa to su mali koraci. Što bi trebali, voditi filozofske rasprave na temu zajedničkog života? Muškarci to ionako mrze. Iz moje naivne perspektive


*Perla* ma problem je puno ozbiljniji i dublji nego ga ti poimaš, ništa više. A tebi od mene  :Heart:  za naivu!

----------


## vikki

> *vikki O*T, odmah sam pomislila kako ćeš se organizirat za dužinsko


To me još drži u braku  :Grin: 

Uglavnom, potpisujem i savjete da ne treba inzistirati baš na svemu na čemu inzistiraš, AQ. Noćno dojenje je tvoj izbor, djetetu to više nije nutritivno potrebno i možeš prekinuti ako će ti olakšati život, tj. dati malo više sna (i ja još dojim noću, gotovo dvogodišnjaka, znam kako je). Ja sam zapravo na kraju prihvatila da ne mora navečer biti baš sve suđe oprano, sva odjeća složena, da se bolje osjećam ako izađem trčati navečer kad mali zaspe, nego da pospremam satima (i nikad kraja, uvijek ima još nešto što se može napraviti). Isto je i s noćnim radom, tek odnedavno uspijem nešto raditi popodne, otkad se V. zainteresirao za crtanje, tj. zalijepim selotejpom papire A3 formata po dnevnoj sobi i tata i on crtaju (dosad je isto bilo da ga stavi pred komp i pušta mu crtiće na što mi se dizala kosa na glavi, ali nisam imala izbora jer imam rokove).
Vjerujem zapravo da će vam s vremenom biti bolje, dijete brzo raste, lakše će komunicirati njih dvoje, uskoro će i smjeti gledati crtiće  a i sigurna sam da će se i on prilagoditi, neće imati nekog izbora jer ne možete dugo tako (da ne govorim da ni za malu nije dobro, sigurno osjeća tenzije, pogotovo ako i sluša povišene tonove).

----------


## perla5

> *Perla* ma problem je puno ozbiljniji i dublji nego ga ti poimaš, ništa više. A tebi od mene  za naivu!


Ma ja inače svemu u životu prilazim s pozitivne strane, ništa ne gledam kao ozbiljan i dubok problem, već kao nekakvu malenu prepreku koju treba preskočiti. I tako mi je lijepo živjeti. Možda i griješim, ne znam. 
A btw, nije da sam mladica, jok :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

> Ma ja inače svemu u životu prilazim s pozitivne strane, ništa ne gledam kao ozbiljan i dubok problem, već kao nekakvu malenu prepreku koju treba preskočiti. I tako mi je lijepo živjeti. Možda i griješim, ne znam. 
> A btw, nije da sam mladica, jok


Tako i treba, samo nastavi tako, ni ja nisam zapravo puno drugačija  :Smile: 
i super je što biraš tako živjeti, pozitivno, s lakoćom postojanja. Uvjerena sam da si ti u "ovakvoj" situaciji da bi ti stvari itekako rješavala jer previše voliš život i sve njegove lijepe strane. Al da ne idem u filozofije, kužim o čemu pričaš  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> *To me još drži u braku* 
> 
> Uglavnom, potpisujem i savjete da ne treba inzistirati baš na svemu na čemu inzistiraš, AQ. Noćno dojenje je tvoj izbor, djetetu to više nije nutritivno potrebno i možeš prekinuti ako će ti olakšati život, tj. dati malo više sna (i ja još dojim noću, gotovo dvogodišnjaka, znam kako je). Ja sam zapravo na kraju prihvatila da ne mora navečer biti baš sve suđe oprano, sva odjeća složena, da se bolje osjećam ako izađem trčati navečer kad mali zaspe, nego da pospremam satima (i nikad kraja, uvijek ima još nešto što se može napraviti). Isto je i s noćnim radom, tek odnedavno uspijem nešto raditi popodne, otkad se V. zainteresirao za crtanje, tj. zalijepim selotejpom papire A3 formata po dnevnoj sobi i tata i on crtaju (dosad je isto bilo da ga stavi pred komp i pušta mu crtiće na što mi se dizala kosa na glavi, ali nisam imala izbora jer imam rokove).
> Vjerujem zapravo da će vam s vremenom biti bolje, dijete brzo raste, lakše će komunicirati njih dvoje, uskoro će i smjeti gledati crtiće  a i sigurna sam da će se i on prilagoditi, neće imati nekog izbora jer ne možete dugo tako (da ne govorim da ni za malu nije dobro, sigurno osjeća tenzije, pogotovo ako i sluša povišene tonove).


ajme al sam pogodila  :Grin:

----------


## tangerina

> (da ne govorim da ni za malu nije dobro, sigurno osjeća tenzije, pogotovo ako i sluša povišene tonove).


i uči da žene moraju sve raditi po kući, a muškarci ne


vikki hug  :Love:

----------


## Sarfila

> E ovo mi je općenito najjače na forumu, ne pročitati o čemu se radi al dijeliti Bogom dane savjete. Svašta.
> *Sarfila*, daj bar se potrudi pročitat prvu stranicu i zadnje 2, neki minimum za steći dojam pa ćeš se posramit svog komentara.


Molim? Da se sramim? A čega? Ne budi bezobrazna. Pročitala sam većinu. I to što sam napisala nije nikakva sramota. Nedostatak intime često puta udaljuje partnere jedne od drugih. Ne kažem da je uredu što joj ne pomaže i da mora dobiti nešto da bi sudjelovao u obavezama. Samo kažem da to često puta bude okidač problema.

----------


## Willow

AQ, ja bih na tvom mjestu malo razmislila i o drugačijem dnevnom rasporedu

zašto radiš tek od 22 h navečer, zar ne možeš barem dio posla napraviti tijekom dana s maleckom?
i onda kad ti muž dođe s posla, neka preuzme dijete a ti odradi ostatak

koliko uopće dnevno spavaš? jer ako ideš spavati u 2 ili 3 a dijete sigurno ne spava do 10 h ujutro,
rekla bih i da ti sna fali...

----------


## n.grace

AQ, jako mi je žao što ti je teško i što si nesretna
nemoj se obazirati na uvredljive i osuđujuće komentare

cure su ti svašta korisno napisale, ja ću ti samo poželjeti sve najbolje, što god odlučila

----------


## baka

> Zeljela bih cuti misljenje. Zaima me da li pretjerujem sto mislim da mi je brak koma i da je muz glavni krivac za to. Potrudit cu se biti sto objektivnija, ne zelim ga samo ocrniti, nisam ni ja najbolja na svijetu 
> 
> Sto mene najvise muci? 
> To sto ne dijelimo zajednicke obaveze ravnopravno. On radi, ja sam doma, ali usput o radim na pola vremena od doma, navecer. 
> Od jutra se brinem za dijete,sto je i ocekivano jer sam doma. Dorucak, setnja, rucak,uspavljivanje,ciscenje,pranje sudja... On dolazi doma i eventualno se malo (desetak min) posveti njoj, a zatim ju opet ja hramim, izvodim van u drugu setnju. Vracamo se,hranim ju, spremam na spavanje, perem ostatke sudja (uvijek ga ima,bogu hvala) pospremam stan (da ujutro ne bude kaos) i nakon toga najcesce krecem raditi (oko 22-23h).
> Odem spavati oko 02,nekad 03.
> Moram napomenuti da mi je posao fleksi i da ne moram raditi svaki dan, ali 4-5 dana u tjednu svakako.
> Dok ja to sve radim on odmara, surfa po mobu,gleda.. Nedo bog da bi izveo dijete bar u tu drugu setnju, da mogu bar u miru pocistiti stan, pa da prije krenem raditi.
> Ali ne, njemu se to ne da, umoran je.
> ...


U nekoliko dana ovakav odaziv na temu govori o tome da se u bračnoj zajednici kriju sve tajne svijeta. AQ lijepo (i objektivno) opisala si situaciju kod sebe doma. Ja sam ti neki dan "proslavila" 38 godina braka (preko 40 zajedničkog života). "Slušajno" taj dan gledala sam film Kolovoz u okrugu Osage, gdje muž kaže ženi 38 smo godina u braku, ali ako se nastaviš tako ponašati neće biti 39.-te godišnjice. Da ne duljim zapravo sam te htjela pitati što je odredilo da taj čovijek postane tvoj bračni partner, odnosno što si na njemu vidjela kao prvi dojam prvog susreta.

----------


## Lili75

> Molim? Da se sramim? A čega? Ne budi bezobrazna. Pročitala sam većinu. I to što sam napisala nije nikakva sramota. Nedostatak intime često puta udaljuje partnere jedne od drugih. Ne kažem da je uredu što joj ne pomaže i da mora dobiti nešto da bi sudjelovao u obavezama. Samo kažem da to često puta bude okidač problema.


Bitno da nije agresivac, nit pijanac, nit klošar neradnik i žena je prava sretnica.  :Unsure:

----------


## pikula

A što ak je? onda ga se mora odreći preko narodnih novina i dnevnika hrt1?

----------


## tangerina

pikula a što bi ti preporučila?

----------


## pikula

pa obavezno barabu javno obilježit da se ne bi koja još udesila, a djecu mu dati što više tako da iskuse dobro kakav je da ne bi postali kao on.
Tako bar rade prave frajerice oko mene.
Što su ga više ogadile prije i tijekom razvoda to su djeca duže i više s njim nakon razvoda.

----------


## Tashunica

> Bitno da nije agresivac, nit pijanac, nit klošar neradnik i žena je prava sretnica.


ne zaboravimo - ne kocka.
to je problem opet onog o čemu sam govorila valjda u prvom postu,
onoga što je duboko ukorijenjeno, samo ovaj puta u ženama.
i sve dok sama žena misli da je to ok,
muškarcu je široko polje da dođe umoran s posla,
udari šakom od stol, digne sve četri u zrak i ne radi ništa.
ili u "modernijoj" varijanti surfa netom i tako odradi još jednu smjenu.

----------


## Tashunica

> pa obavezno barabu javno obilježit da se ne bi koja još udesila, a djecu mu dati što više tako da iskuse dobro kakav je da ne bi postali kao on.
> Tako bar rade prave frajerice oko mene.
> Što su ga više ogadile prije i tijekom razvoda to su djeca duže i više s njim nakon razvoda.


eh pikula, ali sve je više onih kojima nije zgodno uzet djecu
jedan vikend pa drugi vikend pa praznike itakodalje,
a kad vide djecu, nakon što se već uhvatila paučina u njihovom odnosu,
lova čini čuda.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Ajoj koliko postova,pa jedva ih stignem procitati,a kamoli komentirati.  :Smile: 

Di sam bila '91?? Pa pored wc skoljke,naravno!  :Wink:  lol
On je oduvijek bio pasivniji tip,ali prije to nije bilo toliko vazno. Kad sam tek pocela raditi od doma navecer sam nakon mjesec dana skoro pukla! Tu mi je kap prelila casu, jer se je malena cesto budila. Npr.uspavam ju,krenem raditi oko 21-22 i ona se probudi za pol h,opet ju uspavljujem 20 min,radim..ona se budi za 40min i opet sve ispocetka.
On ne vidi npr neoprano sudje.
Tu sam imala prvo pucanje po savovima.

Nakon toga se malo vise ukljucio,al nedovoljno! On misli da ako stavi sudje u perilicu da je to dovoljno za taj dan!

No,neke su pitale zasto sam se udala za njega? Pa zato jer je u mnogim drugim bitnim stvarima dobar. Vec sam napisala sto volim kod njega.
Oboje smo htjeli dijete,ali nisam znala da ce to postati tako naporno..ocekivala sam da ce se i on prilagodjavati usput,tj preuzimati dio povecanog posla doma..

----------


## studena

pikula pa kakve ovo ima veze sa temom,
moja djeca nikada ni jednu lošu riječ nisu čula protiv oca,
ja ih odvozim k njemu, popijemo kavu, slavimo rođendane,
 nekako tako zamišljam civiliziran odnos razvoda,

a opet kakve ovo ima veze sa temom?

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> svakako je kriv odgoj. naši muževi nisu gledali svoje očeve kako pomažu u kući niti kako se bave s djecom. majke ih nisu učile, one su prale i čistile...
> ali vi već 6ipol godina živite zajedno.
> htjela ili ne htjela priznati i ti si se uklopila u sliku.
> Zuska bi prekinula s njim a ti si se za njega udala i rodila mu dijete.. živjela si s njim, znala si kako se ponaša. zašto nisi ranije reagirala?


Kao sto sam rekla,nije bilo prije toliko vazno kao nakon djeteta. I prije sam mu prigovarala za nesudjelovanje,al onda sam i sama pustila neke stvari sa stoje. Sad ne mogu.
A i kao sto sam rekla-ne trazim puno. 
On ima bitne kvalitete koje su mi bitne,pa mozda i bitnije od toga sto ne cisti.
Ali tu su upleteni i drugi osjecaji bili-zaljubljenost,slicni interesi,kvalitetno zajednicko vrijeme.. 
Kad bih birala izmedju tipa koji 100% sudjeluje doma,al koji mi nije ni nesto privlacan ni zanimljiv i izmedju ovog mog koji mi je (bio) zanimljiv i privlacan,al falican po doma-ocito je sta bih izabrala.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Meni je sve bitno.
> Tebi je očito wc, smeće itd bitnije od tvog muža.
> Ponašaš se ko dijete.
> Stavila si svoj brak i svog muža na javni forum i kad ti mi pišemo svoja mišljenja i savjete, onda napadaš i vrijeđaš.
> Sorry, ali ja žalim tvog muža.
> Ne želim ni pomisliti kako je njemu kad umoran zadrema na kauču, a ti doletiš ko vihor i počneš urlati na njega.
> Prao ili ne wc, on nije tvoja marioneta.
> On je osoba.
> Različita od tebe.
> ...


Nisam stavila svoj brak na javni forum,jer ne znas tko sam i ne znas tko je moj muz. OMG
I iskreno,mislim da ti imas nekih problema. Tvoje izjave su pune neke gorcine.

Nazalost,ne mogu uopce citati ovakve optuzujuce izjave. Kao prvo,nisi razumjela nista sto sam napisala,kao drugo,izvukla si par premisa koje ti se svidjaju i vrtis istu spiku, samo s ciljem da se istreses. Ako ti je tako lakse,ok.

----------


## Beti3

Nevjerojatno koliko smo različite. Neke pišu da ga treba ostaviti, pa sa bebom otići ( kamo otići? roditeljima? ili svi imaju stan i novac u rezervi) zato što on ne želi prati WC (nije samo WC, znam). I onda po sudovima vući dijete, svađati se kada i kako ga viđati( imam jako loših primjera u okolini kad se male djece i dijeljenja ih između mame i tate, ma ni ne treba okolina, pogledajte samo Severinu i njenog bivšeg i jadno dijete). 

Zar nije lakše poraditi na odnosu, pogotovo ako ga još uvijek voli i poštuje, i ako je to obostrano. Mama mora prije svega misliti ma svoje dijete, a onda na sebe. I radi djeteta mora ponekad protiv svojih želja i uvjerenja. Unatoč homo balcanicusu. Koji uživa na kauču, umoran, jadan ( vidim da mnogi ne shvaćaju sarkazam u mojim postovima, pa da pojasnim, ovo "jadan" je sarkazam), češka jaja i kaže djetetu da mu da mira...Brrr. Zašto oni to mogu? Zašto smiju? Nije to samo odgoj, to su i geni kameni  :lool: 

Ali, odlučno sam protiv vikanja na muža, i na ženu. To nije pristojno i gotovo. Onakav pogled koji kazuje koliko ti je u tom času gadljiv, dovoljan je. Ali, u tom času. Jer, vi ste tim, na istoj strani, morate dalje. Ma ne morate, ali oženili ste se "u dobru i zlu".

A opet možda je razlog nezainteresiranosti za bračnog druga i seksanje  onaj najuobičajeniji. Ima drugu/drugoga koji ispunjava seksualne želje (a možda i neke druge želje).

Čule ste za "zrnce mudrosti", pa onda i upotrijebite to zrnce.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Hvala vam cure koje ste razumjele o cemu pricam i hvala na savjetima (Lili,perla,bubica,mima,beti,flopica,zuska,uh-puh,annvilli,zasad skulirana,vikki,marta,n.grace....)

----------


## Barbi

Ono što je najbitnije za funkcioniranje partnerskog odnosa dvoje ljudi je da oboje rade na kvaliteti odnosa i da oboje pristaju na kompromise.
Kad se samo jedna strana trudi... obično dovede do raspada sistema kad toj strani pukne film.
Svi savjeti sa ovog topica usmjereni su na ono što pokretačica topica može/ treba napraviti ili ne napraviti i to je ok, ali to je samo jedna strana. Nužno je da nešto napravi i ona druga.
Pišem iz dugogodišnjeg iskustva.  :Smile:

----------


## ninik

ja ću samo kratko...

ne možeš se uvijek truditi za dvoje!
ne može jedan uvijek vući a drugi uvijek kočiti!

za spasiti brak i održati psihički zdrave roditelje treba jednako truda s obje strane.
ako jedan njurga a drugome uopće nije jasno o čemu se radi .... puuuuuuno se truda mora uložiti s obje strane da se shvate.
i ovog prvog da objasni i ovog drugog da ima želje shvatiti.

----------


## cipelica

vjerojatno ćemo se svi složiti da je trenutno stanje dugoročno neodrživo (ako sam dobro pohvatala AQ)
što se može učiniti?
1. pitati samu sebe: volim li ja još uvijek tog čovjeka i mogu li zamisliti da s njim živim slijedećih x godina
                    a)ne volim-shvatila sam da s njim ne mogu. ok, možeš se razvesti kad se za to stvore uvjeti
                    b) volim-  1) možeš nastaviti podmetati svoja leđa dok ne crkneš- brak je neodrživ jer ćeš crknuti 
                                  2) možeš nastaviti podmetati svoja leđa i pritom vikati na partnera- 
                                                a) partner je reagirao na viku i uključuje se u suživot- brak je održiv
                                                b) partner ne reagira na viku- ti ćeš crknti a crknut će i vaš odnos- brak je neodrživ, možeš se razvesti kad se za to stvore uvjeti
                                  3)uvidjela si da podmetanje svojih leđa i vika ne pale
                                                a) možeš shvatiti da uporno ponavljanje neučinkovite metode neće ništa promijeniti i pokušati stvari sagledati drugačije( uzeti tetu 
                                                   čistilicu, promijeniti raspored, razgovarati na drugačiji način,promijeniti prioritete, sexsati se da se smiriš.....
                                                            1) upalilo je, on više sudjeluje ili se ti bolje osjećaš ili oboje- brak je održiv
                                                            2) nije upalilo, i dalje si umorna i ljuta - brak je neodrživ, možeš se razvesti kad se za to stvore uvjeti

jesam li nešto zaboravila?
čini se da je svaka od nas u nekom trenutku bila na krivom mjestu u tablici. neke su na neki način to riješile. neke nisu. 
bezvezan mi je stav da brak mora funkcionirati na principu 50:50. evo Tanči kaže da je njoj u redu da sve doma radi sama. meni je to užasno ali tko sam ja da njoj takvo nešto određujem.
ljudi imaju otvoren brak. meni je to užasno. to mi ne daje pravo da sudim onima kojima je to ok. 
AQ, imaš pravo na svoje nezadovoljstvo. želiš nešto promijeniti. učini to tako da na kraju budeš zadovoljna. 
sretno!

----------


## cipelica

ja sam sve radila, sve određivala kako treba raditi i bila ljuta. vikala nisam jer mi je nepojmljivo da vičemo jedno na drugo.
kad sam se posložila uvidjela sam-da smo do lošeg odnosa došli zajednički
                                               - da djeca ne samo da mogu preživjeti s njim nego se pritom i super zabavljaju
                                              - da on može kuhati i ići u nabavku a ja čistiti 
                                              - da on neće u parkić ali hoće na sljeme
                                              - da nemam pravo potezati što sam ja radila 91 i zahtjevati da zato ne spava kad je umoran 
                                              -ali imam pravo biti umorna i otići spavati, čitati ,šetati...
                                              - svaki put kad se jako naljutim  to mi je signal da razmislim kako mijenjati stvari

                                                 ....
                                              - no sex no love- i s moje i s njegove strane, bez bliskosti ljudi se udaljuju

----------


## martinaP

Pratim, i mislim dal da kaj pisem...

AQ, ako je ikako moguce, daj dijete u vrtic, i za to vrijeme obavis sto vise posla. TM se, bojim se, nece znacajno promijeniti, ako do sad nije shvatio da mu se zivot dolaskom djeteta promijenio. S druge strane, za godinu-dvije, kad ti dijete poraste, bit ce ti sve puno lakse. Ako vam financijske mogucnosti dopustaju, teta cistilica jednom tjednom bi ti jako olaksala zivot.

Bila sam u vrlo slicnoj situaciji kad smo dobili prvo dijete, ali nekako se sve sredilo. MM je preuzeo dosta brige oko djece (dok je doma, radi vani),  a i ja sam dosla k sebi kad je klinac malo porastao. Nisam ni ja bila skroz normalna dok sam bila na porodiljnom, nije to za mene  :Grin: . S drugim djetetom sve je bilo puno jednostavnije.

----------


## LEIRmam

Nova sam na forumu i ne želim nikome "soliti pamet", mene je pak "ubolo u oko" ono da on surfa ili tipka po mobitelu dok je sa djetetom, i ono da ne sjeda za stol sa vama, nego kad se vi maknete... Te neke stvari, kao što su igra sa djecom ili zajednički ručkovi (kada su oni mogući, znamo svi kako turbulentan dnevni raspored zna biti) povezuju obitelj i čine je - obitelji. Zbilja si divne savjete dobila, na tebi je da procjeniš koji bi mogao dati rezultate u tvom slučaju.
Kod nas je pak situacija takva da MM ne pomaže puno oko kuće, ne kuha, ne čisti WC, ne pegla, ali zato se zbilja razumije u tehniku, popravke svih vrsta i oblika, radimo oboje podjednako pa je tu "vaga" na sredini, predivan je i brižan otac i nikada mu ništa nije teško napraviti za našu djecu - odvesti nekud, učiti ih svirati, igrati sa njima društvene igre, otići u školu na informacije, pomoći oko zadaće... Pronašli smo neku sredinu, bilo je potrebno puno kompromisa i razumijevanja, ali  sada smo nakon 15 godina veze i 11 braka sretni i zaljubljeni kao na početku veze. Od srca ti želim da se kockice i vama poslože, ali naravno, bez truda i želje sa obje strane rezultati će teško doći.

----------


## anin

Po meni se nekoliko stvari tu skupilo.

Prvo, nemate isti pogled na stvari što je važno, što nije, što bi se moralo napravit a što baš i ne...spomenula si kuhanje - on smatra da se to baš i ne mora, pa svakodnevne duple šetnje i sl.. I rješenje je svakako u kompromisu, ti malo popusti, npr možeš jedan dan i ne kuhat, skuhaj jelo za dva dana, nekad dijete i nemora u dvije šetnje, nek tata izabere što će raditi..

Drugo, tebi se sve sručilo na glavu i došlo je do zamora, to je normalno...a on još ni nije svjestan što ga je snašlo s obzirom da ti odrađuješ većinu poslova, pa nezna zašto zaprav šiziš - iako mu ti i kažeš zašto al nije to to. čovjek zna samo ono što osjeti na vlastitoj koži, nažalost.

 I treće i najvažnije...smatram da je on tako pasivan i ne mrda jer misli da ti trebaš sve kućanske poslove odrađivat samim tim što si doma. Fer ili ne, a žene su vidi se i na ovoj temi sklone reći da to nije u redu, za mene je to svakako očekujuće, pa i u redu...Bez obzira na spol..Evo, da ja radim a muž ne, bez laganja iskreno priznajem da bih očekivala da preuzme 90 posto kućanskih poslova...I ne samo to, nego u tom ne vidim ni išta loše...Vrijedi i obrnuto...ak bi on radio a ja ne, ne bi mi palo na pamet očekivat da stere veš i riba wc.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Pa i ona radi, samo sto radi nocu jer po danu ne stigne. 

Po meni uopce nije toliko bitno tko radi koliko i gdje, vec ako te netko s kim zivis i koga navodno volis moli za "pomoc", onda mu, jebiga, pomognes.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

tenk you, jennifer g, već mi se ne da ponavljati ono što sam već napisala.

report današnjeg dana-super dan! Bila na pivi s curama, došla doma, poslala ih u parkić (nije bilo tenzija ni negodovanja), za to vrijeme pospremila nered.. kasnije mu predložila da i on ode na pivicu...otišao...ja se tad pograla s malenom, nahranila ju-zapravo to mi je maksimalno uljepšalo dan-ona je danas jela solidno, ma super, pao mi teret sa srca!! 

Oni sad spavaju, ja radim, sretna!!   :Smile: )

----------


## miffy34

Pa dobro,a kad ti spavaš?! Evo sad je 1 i44 i jošsi na netu.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Pa dobro,a kad ti spavaš?! Evo sad je 1 i44 i jošsi na netu.



Radim preko neta

----------


## dodagoda

AQ pročutala sam cijelu temu na tvoj problem. Možda sam neke postove preletila ali razumijem šta te muči.... 
Da, voliš ga i on voli tebe,zajedno volite svoje dijete ali te to sve skupa izluđuje i iscrpljuje i u biti si u začaranom krugu. Savjet koji su ti dale cure da moraš sebe mjenjati je u biti točan jer moraš promjeniti i sebe da bi promjenila njega. 
Točno znam kako se osjećaš jer sam u jednom trenu našega života i braka i ja bila u sličnoj situaciji jedino što ja nisam radila od doma nego sam svaki dan išla na posao... sve je bilo odrađeno ali nazadovoljstvo i frustracija u meni je rasla, često smo se svađali a sexa nije bilo ni u primisli. Tonuli smo.
I onda sam nakon 100. razgovora sa frendicama i čitanja foruma i sl. odjednom pogledala sve nekim drugim očima, pa čak i sebe.I bila sam svjesna svojih greški jer sam i ja nastupala slično kao i ti, dosta agresivno i imala sam ispade ljutnje. Jednostavno bi mi tlak skočio na 1000 kad bi se poslije zajedno pojedenog ručka(koji sam ja skuhala večer prije) on zavalio na kauč na popodnevni odmor (na stranu to da on radi fizički teži posao od mene -jbg. nemožeš odmarati svaki dan-imamo djecu koja traže svoje i moramo ispuniti te obaveze koliko god bili umorni).Jedan dan sam se samo sjela kraj njega na kauč i rekla mu mirnim tonom da sam i ja imala naporan dan na poslu i da bi se i ja sad najrađe legla ali.. sa starijom kćeri treba napraviti zadaću, sa malim se treba poigrati, treba počistiti stan i otići u dućan i da nemam čarobni štapić te ako ne želi da bacim kroz prozor i njega i kauč neka se ustane i skuha kavu i da popričamo o podjeli obaveza jer ću ja ravno za 5 minuta dobit slom živaca .... stvarno više nisam mogla-pucala sam po šavovoma. Vidio je da je vrag odnio šalu i kad smo popričali, najveći izgovor je bio upravo: pa reci mi šta da napravim i napravit ću  :cupakosu:  a to da moram reć 10x nema veze...  uglavnom, polako, baby koracima dmo došli do nekog kompromisa, on bi npr. uzeo malog u parkić i obavili bi dućan na povratku a ja bi odradila sa malom šta treba i pospremila. Ja bi npr. peglala a on bi sredio kupaonicu... ali uvijek sam ja morala napraviti plan i reći-ja budem to, ti budeš to-jbg, on jednostavno mrzi te kućanske poslove. Sad tu i tamo opere kupaonicu, redovito ide u dućan a iz ostalog se uglavnom izvukao jer su klinci veći ali opet ja moram sve postrojiti ii dati zadatke.. 
Moraš mu dati do znanja kad ti je teško, pokušaj ne raditi navečer nego popodne-neka on malu izvede u park, nek odu na kavu i na sladoled a ti odradi posao da ne trebaš po noći. Ne mora kuća biti kao apoteka-bitno da su zadovoljene osnovne norme čistoće, ne mora biti sve po špagici i sve uvijek popeglano i pospremljeno u ormar-jbg opusti se malo, odspavaj nekad pola sata sa malenom popodne daj i sebi oduška jer ovako ćeš izgorit.

----------


## dodagoda

p.s.
samo da naglasim...i kao su klinci sad već veći(14 i 8 god) i stvarno odrađuju dio kućanskih poslova:vađenje posuđa iz suđerice, stavljanje veša sna sušeje, skupljanje veša, usisavanje, brisanje prašine(ponekad i brisanje poda), pospremanje igrački i njihove sobe naš stan je uvijek u neredu  :Grin: . Ali ja kažem, hebeš životni prostor koji je uvijek pospremljen i uredan, mora se vidjeti da tu žive ljudi(tj. tješim se) i baš me briga što npr. pospremanje srijedom a meni se baš ide na kavu dok je mlađi u parku-pospremat ćemo u četvrtak :D. Tu i tamo me ulove šizike ali me i brzo prođu...

----------


## miffy34

> Radim preko neta


Ok,znam da si rekla da radiš,al i kad spavaš?!

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Ok,znam da si rekla da radiš,al i kad spavaš?!


Vec sam.napisala da malo spavam. Nekad to bude od 02 do 08. Nekad od 03 do 07. Nekad od 00 do 09. Kako kad. Manje spavam,al ide. No,to mi nije neki problem. Funkcioniram

----------


## Lili75

> Vec sam.napisala da malo spavam. Nekad to bude od 02 do 08. Nekad od 03 do 07. Nekad od 00 do 09. Kako kad. Manje spavam,al ide. No,to mi nije neki problem. Funkcioniram


funkcioniraš al to ne može tako dugo, poslije nekog vremena ćeš puknut od neispavanosti. 
i nemoj njemu još tako reći : Mogu ja funkcionirat s malo sna, nego jako sam umorna i iscrpljena spavala sam samo 4 h. Ljubavi de malo uskoči.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja isto cijelo vrijeme pratim, ali nisam se uključivala jer moja priča nije ohrabrujuća i zato nemam savjet.
Ali sam htjela reći da mi se dosad najviše svidjelo ovo što je napisala dodagoda. 
Većina mojih prijateljica funkcionira upravo tako-sve imaju na pameti one, a muž odradi kad mu se kaže, s duljim ili kraćim vremenom odaziva. 
I svaka, ali baš svaka kaže-ali to mi nije dovoljno, jer je opet psihički teret na meni, ja moram misliti na sve i organizirati, dati zadatak i ponašati se kao vojni zapovjednik, a htjela bih se psihički oteretiti. 
Nemam pojma kako to postići.
Negdje tamo je Zuska dobro napisala da za uvidjeti što zahtijeva kućanstvo i dijete samo treba zdrav razum, međutim to ne mijenja na stvari, ono što ga ne smeta i nije mu bitno on-ne vidi.
U biti je najvažnije to kako se osjećaš, ako ga još voliš i vidiš da on voli tebe, isplati se pokušati, po meni ovako kao dodagoda.
Jednom kad ljubav nestane, znam, dođeš do toga da te živcira kad on diše, a kamoli kad ne sudjeluje ni u čemu, i tad se može postaviti na glavu i promijeniti preko noći, ali ako je prekasno-prekasno je (jel studena napisala isto? ne znam, šaljem zagrljaj razumijevanja tko god da je to bio)

----------


## Lili75

*Svimbalo* nisam te skužila u kojem smislu tvoja priča nije ohrabrujuća (ako nije predirektno, ako je zanemari) niste uspjeli rješit "te probleme"?

----------


## Svimbalo

Nismo, ali je tu još bilo nekih drugih okolnosti o kojima ne bih.
Samo sam htjela reći AQ da ju razumijem i pružiti joj podršku.

----------


## olja

AQ, kroz to sto prolazis proslo je nebrojeno zena. Svaka je nasla nacin da prevazidje situaciju, najcesce prilagodjavanjem na istu, a poneka i razvodom. Jako ih je malo (ako ijedna!) rijesilo problem na idealan nacin - apsolutnom promjenom muzevog ponasanja skladu sa sopstvenim zeljama, te takav iskljuciv pristup ni ne savjetujem. Ako ga jos volis i smatras da su vas brak i porodica koju imate vrijedni borbe, pokusaj da rasteretis sebe.

Ja sam to rijesila tako da sam polozila dva preostala ispita i zavrsila fakultet, nasla posao VAN kuce, tetu cuvalicu sa kojom sam imala dogovor oko peglanja, usisavanja, prasine i kuvanja obroka za bebu. I dan danas me boli lijevo uvo ako neko smatra da bi kuca mogla biti vise cista, ves preciznije ispeglan i rucak vise slan. Odredim sta su mi prioriteti, a za ostalo se ponasam po muskom receptu. I otkad u svojim ocima ne izgledam vise kao tudja krpa, osjecam se neuporedivo bolje. 

Doduse, mislim da se zene nekada previse daju i djeci, ali to je vec neka druga tema. Za djecu su odgovorne, za muzeve nisu, i od muza ocekujem da postuje moje granice bas kao sto i ja postujem njegove.

Eh, da, tih prvih godina i kod mene je moralo sve biti "po spagi". Znalo se kad beba jede, uzina, spava, kaki, seta, you name it. I vjerovala sam da to tako mora. Dok nisam bila toliko jadna i isfrustrirana sto me i navelo da shvatim da grijesim. Prema sebi.

----------


## cipelica

olja  :Smile:  potpisujem

----------


## Barbi

Olja, izvrsno si to napisala.
Ja bih još dodala da postoje dva aspekta nezadovoljstva u braku "sitnicama". Gledano iz jednog kuta, dvoje ljudi se može voljeti, imati slične poglede na život i svijet, slagati se oko bitnih stvari ali ne razumjeti se oko svakodnevnice. Tad se može naći način za riješiti te svakodnevne sitnice, bilo podjelom posla bilo angažiranjem nekog za pomoć.
S druge strane, ta svakodnevna sitna neslaganja mogu zapravo otvoriti oči puno dubljim problemima i ubrzati shvaćanje da dvije osobe nisu jedna za drugu. 
Mislim da se nitko ne razvodi zbog (ne)čišćenja stana, (ne)šetnje s djetetom i (ne)iznošenja smeća, tu samo nastane nezadovoljstvo koje raste ako se stvari ne mijenjaju i baza svjetlo na one dublje stvari koje ne štimaju.

----------


## Peterlin

Da, istina je da je razvod jedno od mogućih rješeenja, čak ne nužno najlošija mogućnost, ali....svatko za sebe mora doobro razmisliti što želi za sebe, za partnera i za dijete, kao i što je najbolje, a što najmanje zlo... Najgore je ako se ništa ne mijenja ni ne poduzima, to je siguran put nizbrdo.

----------


## autumn

Nije neki konstruktivan savjet kako poboljšati situaciju, samo moram reći...

Baš me nervira taj balkanski mentalni sklop. Nailazila sam na njega i kod mog muža i kod puno ljudi iz moje okoline, ma svuda. Znači to je ono: žena se rastrgala na sto strana, ali žena je, to je normalno, a on ako ne radi ništa, normalno, muško je, ili ako pomaže nešto malo ooo, pa s tim treba biti super zadovoljan (ipak je on kao jedan muškarac mrdnuo svojim cijenjenim prstom i udostojao se pomoći).

Ili ono: ma on je muško pa je smotan / eto ne zna on / neorganiziran, pa ne može on ili u najboljem slučaju ne može on baš tako kao jedno žensko... Ma ne može zato što neće ili nije nikad imao potrebu (odnosno bio je mažen i pažen kod majčice, a poslije svjesno ili nesvjesno i kod ženice). Pa ako je žena u takvom slučaju nezadovoljna, onda se ne misli da on ima neku grešku u ponašanju, načinu na koji je odgojen, nego ta žena eto nije baš...

E pa ja bih razumjela takav stav da se radi o malom djetetu ili odraslom čovjeku s posebnim potrebama, ali pošto se ne radi o ni jednome, nego o zdravoj i sposobnoj odrasloj osobi, onda ne mislim da ako jednako radimo u zajedničkom kućanstvu i oko zajedničke djece on zaslužuje neke pohvale i nagrade za to. Ništa više nego ja.

I Peterlin, svaka čast na odgoju sinova. Ja sina nemam, ali kad bih ga jednom i imala, znam da bih ga htjela tako odgajati.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Slazem se s napisanim na zadnje dvije stranice,da sad ne citiram pojedinacno.

Autumn,dobro si to srocila. I bas to-cak i kad je muz nesposoban/nevoljan,opet je zena falicna,jer on je sveto musko.
Najgore mi je kad zene imaju takav stav. Pogotovo kad su u stanju jos i braniti muskog kakav god da je (al je musko,bogomdan), a zenu jos popljuvati.
Al zene su valjda zenama najgori neprijatelji.

Ipak,drago mi je da je vecina vas razumjela i dala pokoji dobar savjet.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Da, a AQ doma rašpa nokte i još od "jadnog muža" traži da radi po kući. Sram je bilo što ga ne dočeka s mašnom u kosi i lavorom da mu opere noge.  I svakako neka bude sretna što je pijan ne tuče .


Haha Lili,dobro si ovo napisala!  :Smile: )
Ono,seks mi je gnjusan dok smo u losim odnosima. A on nije uopce tip koji probleme tako rjesava. Tu je jos kruci od mene..

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Ma ja inače svemu u životu prilazim s pozitivne strane, ništa ne gledam kao ozbiljan i dubok problem, već kao nekakvu malenu prepreku koju treba preskočiti. I tako mi je lijepo živjeti. Možda i griješim, ne znam. 
> A btw, nije da sam mladica, jok


Ma ovo u biti i je super razmisljanje!  Nije lose nekad u kompleksnijim situacijama biti ovakav.. Pozitiva  :Kiss:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Nismo, ali je tu još bilo nekih drugih okolnosti o kojima ne bih.
> Samo sam htjela reći AQ da ju razumijem i pružiti joj podršku.


Hvala ti. Zao mi je sto razumijes  :Sad: (

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> AQ pročutala sam cijelu temu na tvoj problem. Možda sam neke postove preletila ali razumijem šta te muči.... 
> Da, voliš ga i on voli tebe,zajedno volite svoje dijete ali te to sve skupa izluđuje i iscrpljuje i u biti si u začaranom krugu. Savjet koji su ti dale cure da moraš sebe mjenjati je u biti točan jer moraš promjeniti i sebe da bi promjenila njega. 
> Točno znam kako se osjećaš jer sam u jednom trenu našega života i braka i ja bila u sličnoj situaciji jedino što ja nisam radila od doma nego sam svaki dan išla na posao... sve je bilo odrađeno ali nazadovoljstvo i frustracija u meni je rasla, često smo se svađali a sexa nije bilo ni u primisli. Tonuli smo.
> I onda sam nakon 100. razgovora sa frendicama i čitanja foruma i sl. odjednom pogledala sve nekim drugim očima, pa čak i sebe.I bila sam svjesna svojih greški jer sam i ja nastupala slično kao i ti, dosta agresivno i imala sam ispade ljutnje. Jednostavno bi mi tlak skočio na 1000 kad bi se poslije zajedno pojedenog ručka(koji sam ja skuhala večer prije) on zavalio na kauč na popodnevni odmor (na stranu to da on radi fizički teži posao od mene -jbg. nemožeš odmarati svaki dan-imamo djecu koja traže svoje i moramo ispuniti te obaveze koliko god bili umorni).Jedan dan sam se samo sjela kraj njega na kauč i rekla mu mirnim tonom da sam i ja imala naporan dan na poslu i da bi se i ja sad najrađe legla ali.. sa starijom kćeri treba napraviti zadaću, sa malim se treba poigrati, treba počistiti stan i otići u dućan i da nemam čarobni štapić te ako ne želi da bacim kroz prozor i njega i kauč neka se ustane i skuha kavu i da popričamo o podjeli obaveza jer ću ja ravno za 5 minuta dobit slom živaca .... stvarno više nisam mogla-pucala sam po šavovoma. Vidio je da je vrag odnio šalu i kad smo popričali, najveći izgovor je bio upravo: pa reci mi šta da napravim i napravit ću  a to da moram reć 10x nema veze...  uglavnom, polako, baby koracima dmo došli do nekog kompromisa, on bi npr. uzeo malog u parkić i obavili bi dućan na povratku a ja bi odradila sa malom šta treba i pospremila. Ja bi npr. peglala a on bi sredio kupaonicu... ali uvijek sam ja morala napraviti plan i reći-ja budem to, ti budeš to-jbg, on jednostavno mrzi te kućanske poslove. Sad tu i tamo opere kupaonicu, redovito ide u dućan a iz ostalog se uglavnom izvukao jer su klinci veći ali opet ja moram sve postrojiti ii dati zadatke.. 
> Moraš mu dati do znanja kad ti je teško, pokušaj ne raditi navečer nego popodne-neka on malu izvede u park, nek odu na kavu i na sladoled a ti odradi posao da ne trebaš po noći. Ne mora kuća biti kao apoteka-bitno da su zadovoljene osnovne norme čistoće, ne mora biti sve po špagici i sve uvijek popeglano i pospremljeno u ormar-jbg opusti se malo, odspavaj nekad pola sata sa malenom popodne daj i sebi oduška jer ovako ćeš izgorit.


Da..vidim da sve takve price imaju slicnu putanju.. Nakon 1000 ponavljanja,1001.put se samo promijeni ton. Ma vidim i ja kad on reagira. Ne kad sam ljuta i kad vicem..

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Olja,tako je i meni,ali vjerujem da ce se isto stvari mijenjati.. Valjda to tako je u nasem drustvu,ali nismo one zene iz proslosti koje su samo kucanice,ovo je dvostruki posao.
Jednostavno ne ide.
Ja moram pridobiti baku i dedu da nam ponekad uskoce,bar da odemo u kino il na cugu sami jednom  :Undecided:

----------


## Angie75

AQ, jel se išta pomiče s mjesta, jeste li uspjeli barem razgovarati otkako si otvorila temu? Ili je i dalje svatko u svom filmu?

----------


## dodagoda

> Da..vidim da sve takve price imaju slicnu putanju.. Nakon 1000 ponavljanja,1001.put se samo promijeni ton. Ma vidim i ja kad on reagira. Ne kad sam ljuta i kad vicem..



da se razumijemo...kao što si napisala i sama i moj ima brdo vrlina zbog kojih ga volim i stvarno neke stvari odradi da ja ne moram razmišljati o tome...npr, meni majstor nikad u kuću nije kročio-stvarno je snalažljiv što se tiče svih tih kućnih popravaka, čovjek je sam napravio kuhinju(elemente) jer (kako on kaže) ionako je stvar samo u nacrtu-fino sve nacrtaš, odneseš u Elgrad, oni sve izrežu,iskantiraju i ti to doneseš doma i spojiš-nikakva nauka ... ali sjetiti se usisat stan je nauka. Jbg,kućanske poslove nemogu čak reći ni da mrzi nego ih jednostavno ne vidi  :Laughing:  i nije samo stvar odgoja jer iako je moja svekrva tip da ih je sve dvorila i od frenda mama je ista takva i nikad ništa po doma nije radio al ovaj se rodio sa tim mentalnim sklopom da je takav čistunac da on još hoda po stanu za ženom i posprema  :Grin:  . 
No u trenu kad sam šizila na njega zbog obaveza i premorenosti zaboravljala sam sve ovo zbog čega ga volim. Na kraju smo našli neki kompromis, ja sam spustila svoje kriterije čistoće i pospremljenosti kuće a on ih je podignuo  :Grin:  i fakat-ljepše je subotu ujutro provesti na izletu, u zabavi nego u pospremenju kuće ali kao što je negje napisla mudra naša peterlin-pospremeti se mora jer ipak ne možemo živjet u svinjcu pa onda prisilim svekoliki puk u kući da svatko odradi svoj dio i budemo rel. brzo gotovi i onda pičimo van no lako meni sad kad već imam djecu koju mogu iskorištavat :Grin:  ovaj dio dok su bili mali-trebalo je preživjet ali moj savjet je da se opustiš, malo sniziš kriterije(ne previše, malo samo) i vidjete ćeš da će i tebi biti lakše.

----------


## Lili75

ja bome ne volim čiščćenje i spremanje subotom ujutro, vikendi su za odmor, skitnje, obilaske nekih novih mjesta...mi nastojimo kroz tjedan npr oko četvrtka malo sredit nered a vikendom haj lajf.

----------


## dodagoda

Pa da, tako i ja , krivo sam napisala jer ispada da subotom ujutro posprememo :Laughing: .Dobro, zalomi se nekad i to kad preko tjedna svi zaglibimo u neke obaveze pa se ne stigne...

----------


## Peterlin

> ja bome ne volim čiščćenje i spremanje subotom ujutro, vikendi su za odmor, skitnje, obilaske nekih novih mjesta...mi nastojimo kroz tjedan npr oko četvrtka malo sredit nered a vikendom haj lajf.


Čekaj samo da ti djecamalo narastu... naše pospremanje se silom prilika odselilo na subotu popodne jer je jutro pojela glazbena škola. Isto je bilo s većinom popodneva u tjednu.

Najpametnije je rasporediti to kroz tjedan i napraviti svaki dan nešto, ali taj raspored ovisi o puno stvari...

Lako je ljeti, sve se stigne.

----------


## Lili75

> Čekaj samo da ti djecamalo narastu... naše pospremanje se silom prilika odselilo na subotu popodne jer je jutro pojela glazbena škola. Isto je bilo s većinom popodneva u tjednu.
> 
> Najpametnije je rasporediti to kroz tjedan i napraviti svaki dan nešto, ali taj raspored ovisi o puno stvari...
> 
> Lako je ljeti, sve se stigne.


*peterlin* kod nas to nikako neće biti moguće jer mi nikad i bez djece i sa djecom pogotovo, nismo subotom doma, uvijek imamo planove za negdje zgibat. Svi 4 smo takvi, jedva čekamo vikend "u stavu spremni za pokret." Evo sutra već znamo da idemo u Krapinski muzej i toplice, kakvo god bilo vrijeme. Doručkujemo i bjež...  :Smile:  u nedjelju slavimo rođendan od dede i ubacit ćemo još neko đipanje okolo.

Ja se iskreno nadam da mi djeca neće imati obveze svako popodne poslije škole (to sam se sebi zarekla al forum me naučio nikad ne reci nikad :D), oni su i sad imali obveze 2x tjedno pon i sri su im bili za ritmiku (kćer, imala je svojedobno i ENG pa je bilo 3x tjedno) i sport(sin),  ja idem 3x tjedno na sport, obično predveče,al nađe se tih 2 h negdje za brzinski pospremit. Naravno kriteriji su se jako snizili s godinama :D al NAMA je bitnije da mi okolo zajedno skitamo i provodimo vrijeme nego da se kuća blista.

----------


## Peterlin

> *peterlin* kod nas to nikako neće biti moguće jer mi nikad i bez djece i sa djecom pogotovo, nismo subotom doma, uvijek imamo planove za negdje zgibat. Svi 4 smo takvi, jedva čekamo vikend "u stavu spremni za pokret." Evo sutra već znamo da idemo u Krapinski muzej i toplice, kakvo god bilo vrijeme. Doručkujemo i bjež...  u nedjelju slavimo rođendan od dede i ubacit ćemo još neko đipanje okolo.
> 
> Ja se iskreno nadam da mi djeca neće imati obveze svako popodne poslije škole (to sam se sebi zarekla al forum me naučio nikad ne reci nikad :D), oni su i sad imali obveze 2x tjedno pon i sri su im bili za ritmiku (kćer, imala je svojedobno i ENG pa je bilo 3x tjedno) i sport(sin),  ja idem 3x tjedno na sport, obično predveče,al nađe se tih 2 h negdje za brzinski pospremit. Naravno kriteriji su se jako snizili s godinama :D al NAMA je bitnije da mi okolo zajedno skitamo i provodimo vrijeme nego da se kuća blista.


Vjerujem ti... alii kod nas je tako bilo relativno dugo. A ondaaa u krarkom vremenu djeca su dobila svoj život, svoje interese, svoje obveze odvojene od naših. Pa je subotom skupno muziciranje, dodatna matematika tj.pripreme i natjecanja...pa smo se mm i ja iznenada našli slobodni u vrijeme kad bi inače bili svi zajedno. I ne pitaju mogu li,nego eventualno možemo li ih voziti štajaznam u Lucijanku na natjecanje.

Djeca rastu,brzo, pa se odlijepe, htjeli mi to ili ne. Meni je to još novost, ali sva sreća da se mm i ja dobro snalazimo i s djecom u blizini i bez njih...   Da nije tako, sad bih se osjećala ljuto osamljenom, ne samo subotom prije podne. 
Vjerujem da je pokretačici topica ovo još na tak dugačkom štapu da je izvan vidokruga, ali meni je došlo brzo. Jako brzo.

----------


## pikula

mislim da je inspirativno ovo pročitati i razmisliti koliko smo zapravo žrtve, a koliko naše ponašanje možda ima nasilnih elemenata: kopiram s drugog topica: 
 Definicija nasilja/sukoba u školstvu
Nasilništvo podrazumijeva šest definirajućih činitelja: namjera da se nanese bol ili šteta; intenzitet i trajanje; moć nasilnika; ranjivost žrtve; manjak podrške i posljedice.

Normalni sukob vršnjaka ima sljedeća obilježja:
            Ne postoje elementi navedeni za nasilništvo; djeca ne inzistiraju da mora biti po njihovom po svaku cijenu; mogu dati razloge zašto su u sukobu; ispričaju se ili prihvate rješenje da nitko nije pobijedio; slobodno pregovaraju da bi zadovoljili  svoje potrebe, mogu promijeniti temu i otići iz situacije.

----------


## larmama

> ja bome ne volim čiščćenje i spremanje subotom ujutro, vikendi su za odmor, skitnje, obilaske nekih novih mjesta...mi nastojimo kroz tjedan npr oko četvrtka malo sredit nered a vikendom haj lajf.


i mi smo to prakticirali dok je dijete bilo malo, sad ono ima svoj život koji ne uključuju izbivanja oba dana u vikendu. Pregovorima smo došli do jednoga  :Grin: . 
No ja sam zadovoljna i s novim rasporedom, subotom dopodne obavim plac i skuham ručak, za to vrijeme MM usisa, opere podove i kupaonu.

----------


## Lili75

Vjerujem cure da je tako al ja radije odem subotom s muzem na Sljeme nego da ribamo. Ne djiramo mi samo radi djece nego i radi svoje guzice :D

----------


## larmama

Pa i ja Lily, ali dijete kad se subotom vrati s treninga je gladno, a da i subotom samo "kuha" rucak ne zelim.

----------


## cvijeta73

Ovako nekako i mi. Kao larmama. Subotom pjaca, kuhanje, ciscenje, utakmica od j. Nedjeljom planinarenje.

----------


## annvilli

> Ili ono: ma on je muško pa je smotan / eto ne zna on / neorganiziran, pa ne može on ili u najboljem slučaju ne može on baš tako kao jedno žensko...


Autumn, pročitala si mi misli.
Ovo je fenomen. Diže mi se kosa na glavi kad čujem takve stvari. Postalo je moderno od muža radit idiota koji nije sposoban obavljat kućanske poslove. Kao da smo mi rođene s kuhačom i peglom u ruci. Tako je moja mama, koja je radila 8+ sati svaki dan, radila SVE doma, iako je tata bio spreman sudjelovati ravnopravno. Jer "ja ne mogu gledat kako on pola sata pere suđe, on ne zna kuhat, nespretan je, nije on za to, lakše je meni itd". 
I nije to specifično za Balkan, ima toga svugdje nažalost.

----------


## sirius

> Autumn, pročitala si mi misli.
> Ovo je fenomen. Diže mi se kosa na glavi kad čujem takve stvari. Postalo je moderno od muža radit idiota koji nije sposoban obavljat kućanske poslove. Kao da smo mi rođene s kuhačom i peglom u ruci. Tako je moja mama, koja je radila 8+ sati svaki dan, radila SVE doma, iako je tata bio spreman sudjelovati ravnopravno. Jer "ja ne mogu gledat kako on pola sata pere suđe, on ne zna kuhat, nespretan je, nije on za to, lakše je meni itd". 
> I nije to specifično za Balkan, ima toga svugdje nažalost.


To bas nije Balkan nego perfekcionizam, a to je jedna drugacija dijagnoza.

----------


## flopica

slažem se sa Sirius
prečesto  oko sebe viđam  žene koje same sebe miniraju

"neće on meni usisavati ni veš slagati ni s djecom ga neću ostaviti jer ne zna on to tako dobro kao ja"
"djetetu je obukao dvije različite čarape, onu staru majicu s rupicom, a ormar pun nove robe, a nije ih ni počašljao, bla bla bla"
pa što?
što fali djetetu kojem je tata obuo različite čarape ako su proveli lijepo popodne npr. u parku?
djetetu ništa ne znače te čarape, ništa
ali mu znači vrijeme s ocem
ali NAMA znače čarape, NAMA je važna ta idealna slika
umjesto da nam je važniji sadržaj

eto, to je jedna iskarikirana situacija ali ima ih million ako smo takvi da muža/tatu smatramo nedovoljno sposobnim da obavlja stvari poput nas
hoću reći, treba pustiti takve nebitne detalje i partneur dozvoliti da ih obavlja na svoj način iako se nama on možda ne sviđa

----------


## flopica

i apropos spremenja po kući
pa moj nikada ili gotovo nikada ne obavi npr. usisavanje podova poput mene, tako dobro jel  :Grin: 
al neću mu to reći, nek obavi kako zna, pogotovo što kod mame u životu nije ni čašu morao/trebao pomaknuti sa stola
zato obožavam čitati Peterlin i druge mame muške djece koje ih uče takvim stvarima i usađuju im navike koje će im sigurno dobro doći u obiteljskom životu jednog dana

i hbg, ne možemo ni uvijek biti sretni do bola i da nam sve paše u svakom trenutku
AQ pokušaj se prisjetiti nekih dobrih osobina koje tm ima, a sigurna sam da ih ima
dozvoli mu da obavlja stvari na svoj način
malo i ti spusti kriteerije oko higijene stana
meni je užasno važno da mi je proctor čist
a ponekad mi je malo manje važno ako ne stižemo
pa obavim/o drugi dan, neće se bome sviejt srušiti zbog toga
tako, nedje treba popustiti i ne nametati sebi i drugima previsoke standard
pogotov kad su djeca mala, to je najiscrpljujuće razdoblje 
i malo poradi na snu, upiši djete ne znam, u 4-satni program ako si u mogućnosti
za to vrijeme odradi posao pa navečer provedite vrijeme skupa, tm i ti
pogledajte skupa neki film, lezite u miru i tišini...

to treba iz dana u dan, graditi strpljivo
nema ništa od ultimatum i vikanja
i javi kako ste  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Flopice, hug!

Ovo što su cure napisale o necjepidlačenju kad netko drugi radi kućne poslove je jako bitno. Muž ili djeca nisu usisali kao ja? Nema veze. Nije sjajno, ali je bolje nego je bilo. Savršenstvo se postiže samo ustrajnom praksom.

Meni su sad ti dani s malom djecom u kući daleka prošlost...tak su brzo klinci narasli da mi se vrti u glavi. 

Btw.nije ih jednako lako/teško uvježbati jer je jedan poslušan, ali bez inicijative, a drugi kreativac, ali šlampav do bola... uvijek ostavi bar jednu čarapu pod stolom ili krevetom. Jednom će me možda njegova žena kleti što ga nisam drugačije odgojila, a za starijega vrijedi isto jer taj sve posluša, ali se nikad sam ne pokrene... 

Eto, ljudi su različiti. Treba i to uzeti u obzir. Ni mi nismo isti kakvi smo bili prije braka ili rođenja djeteta. Treba se prilagoditi i dogovoriti tako da teška vremena svima budu podnošljiva.

----------


## pikula

Evo moj sin svaki dan prazni perilicu i jednom u dva tjedna nešto razbije. Mm bi mu već sto puta zabranio išta radit. Puno je to suđa kroz godinu, nakupi se, al ja ne dam. Nek razbija i radi.  :Wink: 
Treba imati malo deblje živce  i jeftinije suđe. Ali koja je alternativa? Da ja sve radim i padam unesvjest od umora a juniori da smišljaju gluposti za ubit vrijeme. Neš majci.
Za mene su kućanski poslovi idealan izum za otjerat objest iz čeljadi i muške i ženske. Nitijedno učenje ne formira karakter ko sparivanje milion sličnih crnih čarapa 39-43 lol  Shaolin trening

----------


## sirius

Hahaha 
mentalni trening.
MM je imao neki dan mentalni trening juniora koji se morao dici u 4 30 ujutro i ici s njim odraditi voznju . Tek toliko da vidi da se mora odraditi popravak mobitela. Oduseljenje pubertetlije ne moram niti opisivati.  :Grin:

----------


## pikula

Odlična fora. Šteta što Mm ne može povest juniora na posao. Te životne lekcije su najbolje.

----------


## Peterlin

> Odlična fora. Šteta što Mm ne može povest juniora na posao. Te životne lekcije su najbolje.


Slažem se, a nažalost imamo relativno malo prilike za to... ne možeš djecu učiti cijepati drva ako jeu kući plin... gdje da ih pošalješ okopavati vrt ako živite na 11.katu nebodera?

Zbog svega ovoga mi stvarno nije jasno kako kuć.poslovi u današnje vrijeme mogu biti tlaka, a imamo 1001 aparat da nam to olakša... ne peremo veš na rifljaču, ne peglamo ko nekad peglom na ugljen, ne pečemo kruh ako to ne želimo itd. Pa kako je onda ljudima teško, fakat ne razumijem. To je često samo nedovoljno dobra organizacija.

----------


## Lili75

Pikula
odlicno ti je ovo s carapama to bih mogla mom malenom uvalit.jest mal 4 god.al nek krene vjezba i mozak.

ja sam danas dok sam bila sama s njima doma a morala nesto pakirat uvalila krpe i one sprejeve za prskanje i rekls ajmo da se sjaje komoda fronte odkuhinje i stol. Oni presretmi jer su korisni a ja sve stigla.nahvalila ih poslijea stvarno su lijepo osvjezili namjestaj  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Slažem se, a nažalost imamo relativno malo prilike za to... ne možeš djecu učiti cijepati drva ako jeu kući plin... gdje da ih pošalješ okopavati vrt ako živite na 11.katu nebodera?
> 
> Zbog svega ovoga mi stvarno nije jasno kako kuć.poslovi u današnje vrijeme mogu biti tlaka, a imamo 1001 aparat da nam to olakša... ne peremo veš na rifljaču, ne peglamo ko nekad peglom na ugljen, ne pečemo kruh ako to ne želimo itd. Pa kako je onda ljudima teško, fakat ne razumijem. To je često samo nedovoljno dobra organizacija.


slazem se osim u slucaju imanja manje djece i veceg broja djece tad je stvarno teze sve za izvest.

----------


## casa

> Zbog svega ovoga mi stvarno nije jasno kako kuć.poslovi u današnje vrijeme mogu biti tlaka, a imamo 1001 aparat da nam to olakša... ne peremo veš na rifljaču, ne peglamo ko nekad peglom na ugljen, ne pečemo kruh ako to ne želimo itd. Pa kako je onda ljudima teško, fakat ne razumijem. To je često samo nedovoljno dobra organizacija.


Potpis na svaku riječ. Ja stvarno često čujem da ljudi kukaju i grcaju u poslu, a imaju par komada djece kojima treba očistiti i skuhat s mašinom za robu, za suše, usisivačem, parnom postajom, štednjakom na struju, bojlerom...na raspolaganju. 
Mi već 5,6 godina imamo peć na drva zimi i nosimo sami drva na treći kat, a prije toga mm i ja idemo po našim maslinama ili uokolo po borovini i pilamo, pakiramo u vreće, nosimo do auta, pa istovarimo pred kućom. Ja sam gradsko dijete koje je do prije 6 godina živjelo na centralnom i stvarno nije mi teško. Čak mi je lijepo tako provodit vrijem s mm, ali da na isti način moram prati robu, da za ugrijat mlijeko ujutro djeci moram naložit vatru itd. bilo bi mi teško. I ovo s peći spominjem jer ponekad je dovoljno samo malo promijenit perspektivu kako bi čovjek naučio cijenit ono što ima.

----------


## LEIRmam

> I ovo s peći spominjem jer ponekad je dovoljno samo malo promijenit perspektivu kako bi čovjek naučio cijenit ono što ima.


Potpis na veliko! Baš si to lijepo sažela :Heart:

----------


## cipelica

a meni nema veze s temom. možda bi ipak trebali imati malo empatije.
sa svim aparatima ovog svijeta majci koja doji i ne spava u komadu godinu, dvije, pet.. je teško. san je primarna čovjekova potreba i nenaspavanoj osobi je teško.
fizički je nositi drva puno teže nego upaliti radijator. psihički je nositi drva puno lakše nego živjeti s osobom koja svaki slobodan trenutak visi na kompu i ne sudjeluje u zajedničkom životu.
nosili ste drva ZAJEDNO i poslije ste bili umorni, zadovoljni i sretni.
ako pričamo o zajedništvu, dobroj komunikaciji i ljubavi koju dijelimo potpuno je nebitno nosimo li drva ili usisavamo stan ali bitno je da imamo osjećaj da smo obitelj u punom smislu te riječi. da svi članovi sudjeluju i da se sve članove cijeni i voli.
 podjela posla može biti pola- pola ili nekako drugačije ukoliko ljudima tako odgovara.
većina ljudi u radnim akcijama uživa. fizički rad oslobađa ukoliko dijelimo i zajedništvo.
 rijetke su one koje cijeli život uživaju u skupljanju prljave robe po podu.
' fali samo dobra organizacija'- da je dobra organizacija 'samo' mi bi danas živjeli u puno boljoj državi...

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Sve je jos gore. Na moru smo. On s nama par dana. Cijelo vrijeme mobitel,surfanje. Nema razgovora,nema druzenja. Kad je dijete budno,onda se vrti sve oko nje. Kad zaspe,on konstantno visi na mobu. Pukla sam u trenutku kad sam shvatila koliko sam usamljena s njim i koliko se osjecam sama,bio on tu ili ne. Komunikacije nema. Pokusala sam biti mirna i ne prigovarati cak i onda kad mi nesto zasmeta. Al puko mi film! Ne znam sta ce biti od svega..

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> a meni nema veze s temom. možda bi ipak trebali imati malo empatije.
> sa svim aparatima ovog svijeta majci koja doji i ne spava u komadu godinu, dvije, pet.. je teško. san je primarna čovjekova potreba i nenaspavanoj osobi je teško.
> fizički je nositi drva puno teže nego upaliti radijator. psihički je nositi drva puno lakše nego živjeti s osobom koja svaki slobodan trenutak visi na kompu i ne sudjeluje u zajedničkom životu.
> nosili ste drva ZAJEDNO i poslije ste bili umorni, zadovoljni i sretni.
> ako pričamo o zajedništvu, dobroj komunikaciji i ljubavi koju dijelimo potpuno je nebitno nosimo li drva ili usisavamo stan ali bitno je da imamo osjećaj da smo obitelj u punom smislu te riječi. da svi članovi sudjeluju i da se sve članove cijeni i voli.
>  podjela posla može biti pola- pola ili nekako drugačije ukoliko ljudima tako odgovara.
> većina ljudi u radnim akcijama uživa. fizički rad oslobađa ukoliko dijelimo i zajedništvo.
>  rijetke su one koje cijeli život uživaju u skupljanju prljave robe po podu.
> ' fali samo dobra organizacija'- da je dobra organizacija 'samo' mi bi danas živjeli u puno boljoj državi...


Bravo cipelice! Toliko si pogodila u srz!

----------


## Elly

> Kad zaspe,on konstantno visi na mobu. Pukla sam u trenutku kad sam shvatila koliko sam usamljena s njim i koliko se osjecam sama,bio on tu ili ne.


Posalji mu poruku, kad vec samo u mob gleda. FB, WhatsApp, whatever. Ovako kako si nama rekla. 
Ako mu je to jedini nacin komunikacije, mozda ako virtualno otvoris dijalog, uspijete doci i do lice-u-lice kvalitetne rasprave o svemu sto te (vas) muci. 

Sretno!

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Ma nece. Prije sam mu znala napisati mail. Prije tjedan-dva sam ga molila da mi napise pismo mailom i da mi opise sto mu smeta kod mene,da opcenito napise sta misli i kako se osjeca. On naravno nikad nema vremena za to. Ma boli ga!!

----------


## tangerina

ma naravno da neće, vjerojatno prčka po mobitelu baš zato da bi izbjegao ozbiljne razgovore

----------


## Peterlin

> ma naravno da neće, vjerojatno prčka po mobitelu baš zato da bi izbjegao ozbiljne razgovore


To je najvjerojatnije, a opet, što ako je čovjek ovisan o internetu? To je problem kao i druge ovisnosti.

----------


## Elly

> Ma nece. Prije sam mu znala napisati mail. Prije tjedan-dva sam ga molila da mi napise pismo mailom i da mi opise sto mu smeta kod mene,da opcenito napise sta misli i kako se osjeca. On naravno nikad nema vremena za to. Ma boli ga!!


Mail je dug, kompliciran za takve stvari.
Probaj chat.

----------


## čokolada

Ma i chat je predugačak. Najbolje da ga gađa slovima-magnetićima za frižider.

----------


## lunja

Nisam citala bas svaki post, ali sam stekla dojam da je korijen problema nakacenost na internet zbog kojeg on zanemaruje ostatak zivota. 

Ja bi mu bacila mobitel u more. Ne znam samo jel krisom, kao slucajno, ili demonstrativno. 

Ne znam je li ovo dobar prijedlog, ali cini mi se da mu definitivno treba period apstinencije, da se suoci s problemom, a onda i potrazi odgovarajuce rjesenje.

----------


## zasad skulirana

meni palo napamet nešto manje invazivno ali isto tako učinkovito- sakrit punjač,ako toliko pimpla brzo će mu se istrošit... :Grin: 

pa ne mogu vjerovat da ako ga zamoliš:daj ajde skloni taj mob na uru-dvije da popričamo isl da ne želi?
ili uzmi karte,neku društvenu igru što li već i reci:ajde,makni to amo zaigrat isl....

----------


## LEIRmam

Iskreno me žalosti da jedna žena mora moliti i smišljati načine kako da dobije malo pažnje od svog muža, kojem je pak zauzvrat rodila dijete, čisti mu, pegla, kuha i još radi par sati... I zbilja ti se divim na upornosti da učiniš pomake u vašem braku, ja bih osobno već odavno "okrenula ploču" i zakonitom vratila istom mjerom. Ne trebaš me? Ne trebam te! Pa kud puklo da puklo... Ali ja sam i inače nagla osoba i strašno me pogađa nepravda, pa možda moji savjeti i nisu najrealniji...

----------


## buble

hm vidiš može biti stvarno ta cyber ovisnost u pitanju... 
Probaj stvarno sakriti punjač pa ćeš vidjeti kakva će biti reakcija.

oprostite unaprijed ali evo malo OFF topic ... prije par godina prijateljica je bila na moru sa dečkom koji je stalno visio na telefonu skoro pa 0 -24 sata (i inače je bilo tako ne samo na moru) ali ona se na to već bila navikla jer je pravnik itd itd ali je u jednom trenutku mobitel pao između dvije stjene...po njezinim riječima on je tu pokazao novo lice bio je totalno izbezumljen, ljut čak i agresivan...mobitel su nekako uspjeli izvući.
Uglavnom sad više nisu zajedno a nakon nekog vremena je saznala da je imao čudne klijente pa ona misli da se možda čak i bojao za život ... što bi mogli zaključiti da na kraju krajeva možda nije on izravno kriv za to što je stalno visio na telefonu nego samo nije znao (ili htio) kako da se iz toga izvuče...

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Nisam citala bas svaki post, ali sam stekla dojam da je korijen problema nakacenost na internet zbog kojeg on zanemaruje ostatak zivota. 
> 
> Ja bi mu bacila mobitel u more. Ne znam samo jel krisom, kao slucajno, ili demonstrativno. 
> 
> Ne znam je li ovo dobar prijedlog, ali cini mi se da mu definitivno treba period apstinencije, da se suoci s problemom, a onda i potrazi odgovarajuce rjesenje.


To ne bi bilo rjesenje. To sto ne bi imao mob ne znaci da ne bi imao zelju surfati. Nije mi cilj da nema mob, nego da to bude u normalnim kolicinama.  :Smile:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Iskreno me žalosti da jedna žena mora moliti i smišljati načine kako da dobije malo pažnje od svog muža, kojem je pak zauzvrat rodila dijete, čisti mu, pegla, kuha i još radi par sati... I zbilja ti se divim na upornosti da učiniš pomake u vašem braku, ja bih osobno već odavno "okrenula ploču" i zakonitom vratila istom mjerom. Ne trebaš me? Ne trebam te! Pa kud puklo da puklo... Ali ja sam i inače nagla osoba i strašno me pogađa nepravda, pa možda moji savjeti i nisu najrealniji...


Ja sam inace jako impulzivna osoba. Al kod njega to ne pali bas skroz. Iako,jucer sam pukla. Digla se,otisla. Kupila cigare (on to mrzi) i otisla sama na kavu. Poslije smo imali razgovor. Skroz me je preplavio los osjecaj. Predlozila sam mu ili razvod ili komunikacija+rjesavanje problema. On razvod ne zeli. Dogovorili smo da cemo probati komunicirati. Jbt,meni uopce taj dogovor zvuci kao zezancija-ono,ajmo komunicirati! Al dobro,stalo mu je..sam se nadam da ce mi strucna osoba osvijestiti dijelove mozga zbog kojih se tako ponasa. A i takav je karakter..zatvoren..pasivac..omg,a ja cista kontra!

----------


## Lili75

Dobrih ideja za mob..... najbolje mi je ovo s punjacem.
Zasad skulirana fotka ti je odlicna.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> hm vidiš može biti stvarno ta cyber ovisnost u pitanju... 
> Probaj stvarno sakriti punjač pa ćeš vidjeti kakva će biti reakcija.
> 
> oprostite unaprijed ali evo malo OFF topic ... prije par godina prijateljica je bila na moru sa dečkom koji je stalno visio na telefonu skoro pa 0 -24 sata (i inače je bilo tako ne samo na moru) ali ona se na to već bila navikla jer je pravnik itd itd ali je u jednom trenutku mobitel pao između dvije stjene...po njezinim riječima on je tu pokazao novo lice bio je totalno izbezumljen, ljut čak i agresivan...mobitel su nekako uspjeli izvući.
> Uglavnom sad više nisu zajedno a nakon nekog vremena je saznala da je imao čudne klijente pa ona misli da se možda čak i bojao za život ... što bi mogli zaključiti da na kraju krajeva možda nije on izravno kriv za to što je stalno visio na telefonu nego samo nije znao (ili htio) kako da se iz toga izvuče...


Ovo nije nas slucaj. On je ovisnik o gadgetima. Meni je to skoro isto ko da je ovisan o heroinu.

----------


## mamasch

> Nije to "slučaj"
> To je normalan brak kakvih ima svuda oko mene.
> Mislim da dramiš i pretjeruješ.
> Kažeš da si doma, a on nije i kaj bi sad on trebao?
> Umoran je? Pa naravno da je.
> Ti si umorna od kuće. Zaposli se vani.
> Dijete u vrtić.
> Pa kad ćete oboje raditi i doći navečer umorni, onda ćete zajedno kuhati, šetati, čistiti...
> Sama kažeš da prigovaraš, svašta kažeš i gnjaviš ga, čak tvrdiš da 90% više radiš. Kako si to izračunala?
> ...


MM je, kada smo dobili blizance, radio fizički jako naporan posao i imao svoj obrt za nekoliko zaposlenih. Odlazio bi rano ujutro na posao i dolazio kući kako koji dan, nekad popodne, nekad navečer. I SVAKI DAN je sudjelovao u kupanju klinaca, svaki dan se barem malo poigrao sa djecom, par puta tjedno bi skuhao ili ručak ili večeru jer ga je to između ostalog opuštalo od obaveza, a vikendom bismo jako često otišli autom na Sljeme sa klincima.
Ja sam bila sa djecom pune 3 godine doma i svo to vrijeme kuhala, čistila, igrala se sa klincima, odgajal ih, vježbala sa djetetom sa fizičkom smetnjom u razvoju.
Eh da, 1x tjedno smo išli obavezno kod ortopeda, MM je organizirao klijente i radnike uvijek tako da nikad nisam morala ići javnim prijevozom ili taxijem nego nas je on vozio i bio tamo svo vrijeme da nas može vratiti doma...

Klinci imaju gotovo 10,5 godina.
MM i dalje radi isti naporni posao i zbilja ga puno nema doma.
Svaki dan se podruži sa klincima, obavezno jedemo zajedno, i svetkom i petkom, naravno ako smo svi u vrijeme obroka kod kuće.
Vikendom uživamo u zajedničkim kino - večerima (posuđivanje filmova na MaxTVu, naguravanje nas četvero na kauču i komentiranje filma uz kokice), igramo monopoly, roštiljamo itd.
Ako ja dolazim kasno doma sa posla a on je došao ranije u toku popodneva, obavezno im pregleda zadaće i podruži se sa njima malo nasamo, bez mene.
A svo to vrijeme MM radi na baušteli i dolazi kući prašnjav i umoran u kojekakva doba dana.

Sve se može kad se hoće.

----------


## mamasch

> Amaranth, postavila si temu da cujes razna misljenja, pa i takvo da je to normalno. Nema potrebe cudit se. Ne bih o normalnosti, al cinjenica jest da nije jedini koji se tako ponasa. Cak stovise, ima ih. To prigovaranje ocito ne pali, treba nesto drugo pokusati. Al ne znam sta. Ja  bih isto kao ti vjerojatno popi*dila i prigovarala, mene ubija ta nepravednost.
> edit: citam sad sirius, dobro kaze


Možda netko može za takvo ponašanje reći da je normalno jer se previše tolerira takav modus operandi, previše žene šute i ne djeluju.

----------


## mamasch

> Ovo nije nas slucaj. On je ovisnik o gadgetima. Meni je to skoro isto ko da je ovisan o heroinu.


MM svako jutro prčka po FB uz kavu dok ja za to vrijeme gledam Dobro jutro Hrvatska ili rješavam križaljku.
MM vikendom poslije ručka pregleda FB najviše pola sata i onda slijedi obiteljski film, ili neki sport za njega na TV-u ili ubije oko sat vremena sa punim želucem.
MM svaku večer provede pola sata na FB-u jer ima masu rodbine u inozemstvu, masu ratnih drugova na drugom kraju svijeta i željan je biti u toku sa njihovim životima.
MM zato nije izvan toka života naše djece i jako aktivno sudjeluje u odgoju, a stigne i raditi na našem odnosu.
Sve se može kad se hoće.
Gadgetmanija nije izgovor.

----------


## Beti3

Ali, svaki je muškarac drugačiji.
Svaki par nađe svoj modus operandi.

Kompromis. Ili dogovor. Ali, jedan drugome trebate dati slobodu. Da li će se granica te slobode povući kod (npr) prava na neograničeno surfanje, ili prava na neograničeno flertanje (:D ) drugoj strani bračnog para, stvar je svakog bračnog para ponaosob.

Uglavnom, ako nekoga ljuti ponašanje partnera, neka mu kaže ili neka ne kaže. Neka djeluje ili ne djeluje. Pomiri se sa situacijom ili promijeni situaciju. Na bolji brak ili na gori (nikakav) brak. Toliko je rješenja! Malo sam filozofski raspoložena, vrućeeee je i baš sam sretna što on ide na ribe, a ja mogu ostati sa svojim netom.

----------


## mamasch

> Ali, svaki je muškarac drugačiji.
> Svaki par nađe svoj modus operandi.
> 
> Kompromis. Ili dogovor. Ali, jedan drugome trebate dati slobodu. Da li će se granica te slobode povući kod (npr) prava na neograničeno surfanje, ili prava na neograničeno flertanje (:D ) drugoj strani bračnog para, stvar je svakog bračnog para ponaosob.
> 
> Uglavnom, ako nekoga ljuti ponašanje partnera, neka mu kaže ili neka ne kaže. Neka djeluje ili ne djeluje. Pomiri se sa situacijom ili promijeni situaciju. Na bolji brak ili na gori (nikakav) brak. Toliko je rješenja! Malo sam filozofski raspoložena, vrućeeee je i baš sam sretna što on ide na ribe, a ja mogu ostati sa svojim netom.


Ma ne filozofiraš.
U pravu si .

----------


## lunja

> Ovo nije nas slucaj. On je ovisnik o gadgetima. Meni je to skoro isto ko da je ovisan o heroinu.


Ovisnosti su gadna stvar.
Dovoljno dugo se koncentriras na njega i njegove probleme, vjeruj onda sebi i onome sto vidis.
Ne moras mu pobacati gadgete, probajte *dogovoriti* 7 dana apstinencije. Ili 3 dana, ili dan.
Neka sam vidi razliku.

----------


## LEIRmam

Amaranth, nadam se da uživate na moru i da se stvari bar malo pomiču na bolje  :Heart: .

----------


## vlatka100

ja mislislm da je problem što si ti doma. I ja sam doma (visokokvalificirana kučanica, koja ne može naći posao), i kad kažem da sam umorna, na to MM, pa od čega, pa cijeli dan si doma. On ne vidi da ja doma ne odmaram, već čistim, perem itd. Jedino što napravi je šetnja s djecom i kupanje djece. Djecu kupa jedino iz razloga što ja ne mogu, jer odmah dobijem rane po rukama .

----------


## pikula

treba malo biti kreativan, ako i nemaš posao ne znači da jednom godišnje ne možeš otići pomoći sestrični koja je rodila na carski ili sama srediti vikendicu prije ljetovanja... Nemora to biti nikakvo razmaženo bježanje od kuće, ali otkad klinci najmanji imaju  dvije, tri godine jako je zgodno da tata ostane s njima 48 sati sam. Onda barem nekoliko mjeseci nećeš čuti što ti radiš po cijeli dan  :Smile:

----------


## *meri*

72 sata i nemoj im ostaviti nista skuhano  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

Zna li netko što je s Amaranth i kako je priča završila?
Vidim da je "nezainteresirani muž" češća pojava..nije samo moj takav

----------


## Lili75

Lavko neces  jerovat sjetila sam te se jucer.
ja dala muzu da oriba kuhinjsku plocu i stednjak plus kadu i lavabo jer sam.drugo radila.a sutrq dolaze.gosti.i tako ja sve u nadi da ce rec da se isplati platit cuvalicu kad ono on tako lijwpo oribao a i smirujw ga izgleda to kaze Nes ti!

Ma odmah bi akocila.na njega jel te kad je to tako fino napravio i bes prigovora  :Laughing:

----------


## Lili75

Ajme tipfelera ..

----------


## lavko

Hahaha...i moj neki dan izribao dvije zagorene zdjele; al to je iznimka ne pravilo.

Jedva cekam sutrasnju seansu na kaucu kod psihologa...bome ce se naslusat.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Evo, mogu reci da je bolje. Nakon jedne presudne rasprave, situacija je bolja. Nije idealno, al ok. Uzmem si i ja svoje minute za odmor, a i poticem ga da sudjeluje u kuc.poslovima. Ak bas ne sudjeluje, odem u shoping i tu se "nagradim" za ekstra trud. Stan ne blista uvijek u punom sjaju,al osnovne stvari idu svojim tokom. Pozdrav  :Wink: )

----------


## mamasch

> Evo, mogu reci da je bolje. Nakon jedne presudne rasprave, situacija je bolja. Nije idealno, al ok. Uzmem si i ja svoje minute za odmor, a i poticem ga da sudjeluje u kuc.poslovima. Ak bas ne sudjeluje, odem u shoping i tu se "nagradim" za ekstra trud. Stan ne blista uvijek u punom sjaju,al osnovne stvari idu svojim tokom. Pozdrav )


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, super!

Vjerujem da ste svi zadovoljniji i sretniji!

 :grouphug:

----------


## Angie75

I ne treba blistati stan, nego vas dvoje kad ste skupa  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Vraćam se nažalost na ovu temu..
Kažem nažalost jer sam u teškoj situaciji, možda najtežoj do sada.
MM od rođenja djeteta nije bio nešto previše angažiran, nije pokazivao pretjerani interes za bavljenje s djetetom i ja sam u puno navrata njemu to znala reći, zamoliti ga da se više uključi, i na kraju kada nisam mogla naći načina kako da mu kažem, pisala sam mailove u kojima ga molim da se više igra s djetetom barem dok ja radim večeru i dok ne pojedem. Situacija bi bila dobra 2-3 dana i onda po starom. Njemu to nije zanimljivo, on kada je s njom surfa po tabletu, piše na kompu, itd. Ne ide s nama u šetnje, par puta ju je uzeo u parkić, i tako.
MM je preslika muža od AQ koja je pokrenula ovu temu - on ne pušta tabet i mobitel iz ruku. Nakon posla, surfa po tabletu dok ne zaspe. S malom se poigra 5-10 minuta. Kada dođe vikend, i kada je doma, onda leži i leži. Ja za to vrijeme radim ili se igram s njom.
Zadnji puta sam ga molila da preuzme dio svojih obaveza prije tjedan dana i vidim da je počeo više sudjelovati.
Međutim, ovaj vikend se desilo nešto što nas je ubilo u pojam. On je sve slabiji sa živcima i vrlo lako plane, i desilo mu se često da poleti uvreda prema meni. Ovaj vikend me nazvao jako ružnim imenom i to pred djetetom -  doslovno uvreda i to zato što nisam poslušala njegov savjet (uspavljivala sam malu i on je htio da je ne nunam, da zaspe sama). Ja sam uzela dijete i on je bubnuo uvredu. To nije prvi puta. Kako sam se udebljala, svaki dan mi je nabijao na nos debljinu, znao bi biti jako neugodan.
Ja sam tada pukla i izrekla svašta, pa i to da nije preuzeo dio svojih obaveza oko djeteta. On se na to smrtno uvrijedio i sada komunikacija nije moguća jer on izjavljuje da je svaki dan sve ljući i da je on očito "najgori otac na svijetu" a ja sam "Majka Tereza" kad sam tako savršena majka.I tu svaki razgovor prestaje jer on samo to ponavlja ne pitajući se uopće zašto sam mu rekla sve što sam rekla.

Idem danas kod psihologa popričati o svemu ali stvarno sada ne znam kako izaći iz ove situacije..čitala sam ovu cijelu temu, vidim da neke savjetuju da žena prihvati situaciju, jer eto druge ne možemo mijenjati, neke kažu razgovor..meni je razgovor sada nemoguć. Najgore je što mu se sve češće omakne uvreda, izgubi živce, uvrijedi me pred djetetom...i tu sam mu dala do znanja da ne može tako, zato sam i pukla.

On je užasno, užasno zatvorena osoba koja oko sebe diže zid i do njega je teško doprijeti.

Pisala sam mu mailove da pokušam tako s njim komunicirati, on samo ponavlja da mu je dosta toga da sam ja "savršena mama i sve znam"..realno, ja ne polazim od toga da sam savršena već da mi treba pomoć i sudjelovanje oca u djetetovom životu.

----------


## Angie75

Pa možda da mu baš tako i kažeš - tipa "da sam savršena, ne bi mi trebala tvoja pomoć"... Ali dok ste tako ljuti, razgovor zapravo i nije moguć. Treba nekako stati na loptu, smiriti se pa ispočetka. Nadam se da će ti danas psiholog imati bolje savjete od mene za dati, ali činjenica je da se neće puno toga promijeniti dok u promjeni ne bude sudjelovao i TM.

----------


## Deaedi

A da odes sama na vikend i ostavis ga sa djetetom? Taman da se odmoris 2,3 dana, a on da bude prisiljen vise biti sa djetetom?

----------


## Deaedi

I nemoj mu nista prigovarati dok se bavi s djetetom, niti mu davati upute. Nek se sam snalazi.

----------


## Ives000

Moja kuma je u identicnoj situaciji bila. Situacija se smirila tek kad je sve obaveze u vezi djeteta preuzela na sebe i od njega nije ocekivala bas nista. Onda je sam shvatio da on nista ne radi oko male. I shvatio je da bi joj trebao pripomoci. Jadna po tri tj. nije mogla kosu oprat, 12kg je skunula jer nije stigla jest kako treba.. ma uzas kako joj je bilo. Stalno su se svadjali, dok joj jednom nije pukao film i dok ga nije prekrizila; nikakvu  pomoc od njega vise nije trazila. A shvatio je sto je napravio tad kad mala nije htjela ostat u njegovim rukama bez njezinog prisustva. Sad je bolja situacija i došli su do faze kad mogu skupa normalno razgovarat o problemima. Nadam se da ćete i vi uspjeti riješiti svoju situaciju.

----------


## Anemona

> I nemoj mu nista prigovarati dok se bavi s djetetom, niti mu davati upute. Nek se sam snalazi.


Slažem se.
I nemoj se uloviti u zamku (namjerno kažem sebe) "ja se bolje bavim djetetom, on se ne bavi",...
Daj mu priliku neka se bavi, bilo kako. Bez obzira da li se tebi čini površno, neposvećeno, na pola, trapavo, traljavo,... Naravno, ako dijete nije ugroženo ponašanjem oca.

Neka stvara odnos s djetetom, jer ćeš ovako imati sve više brige na leđima, zapetljana u priču "mama zna najbolje".
Tog obrasca se teško riješiti godinama.

Bolje i površno, nesavršeno bavljenje, nego majka koja glumi i oca i majku.  
Vjeruj mi, osjetila sam na svojoj koži.

----------


## lavko

Ovaj tjedan se i mora baviti s njom jer ujutro nema bake i dede i svako jutro je s njom. Ne pitam ama baš ništa.
Zasad šutimo iako je meni to mučenje a kada god i pokušam razgovor, nema odgovora.

----------


## lavko

> Moja kuma je u identicnoj situaciji bila. Situacija se smirila tek kad je sve obaveze u vezi djeteta preuzela na sebe i od njega nije ocekivala bas nista. Onda je sam shvatio da on nista ne radi oko male. I shvatio je da bi joj trebao pripomoci. Jadna po tri tj. nije mogla kosu oprat, 12kg je skunula jer nije stigla jest kako treba.. ma uzas kako joj je bilo. Stalno su se svadjali, dok joj jednom nije pukao film i dok ga nije prekrizila; nikakvu  pomoc od njega vise nije trazila. A shvatio je sto je napravio tad kad mala nije htjela ostat u njegovim rukama bez njezinog prisustva. Sad je bolja situacija i došli su do faze kad mogu skupa normalno razgovarat o problemima. Nadam se da ćete i vi uspjeti riješiti svoju situaciju.


Ni moja ne voli biti kod njega - dijete nije naviklo na tatu.

----------


## Beti3

> Ni moja ne voli biti kod njega - dijete nije naviklo na tatu.


Ma daj, nije naviklo na tatu! Zar tata nije svaki dan s njom?
Kako bih onda ja kad mi tate pomorca nije bilo po 6 mjeseci u komadu, ili moja djeca kad im ga nema po 6 mjeseci godisnje. Na stranu to da smo i moja mama i ja bile i mama i tata pola bracnog zivota.
Dijete itekako zna tko je tata, tko je mama, kako sa kojim od njih treba. Pusti ih da sami grade svoj odnos. I ako taj odnos ukljucuje igranje na tabletu, pusti ih. Curica je jos mala, jos uvijek joj je mama najglavnija. Za godinu-dvije bit ce drugacija situacija.

Mozda samo trebas olabaviti, naci zadovoljstvo u svakodnevici kakva jest, daleko od idealne koju si zamislila, ali vjerojatno sasvim prihvatljiva, ako malo (!) snizis kriterije. Ili, ako ne mozes, onda nemoj, ali nekako mi se cini da nisi zadovoljna stupnjem zadovoljstva u vasem braku  :Smile:  , a brak cine dvoje, tako da...netko ce morati raditi kompromis, najbolje oboje.

Usput, kazu da je pomirdbeni seks jako dobra stvar  :Cool:

----------


## tangerina

da, olabavi malo, ako samo gleda u tablet kad je s dvogodišnjim djetetom i još k tome lako plane, smanji der očekivanja, to je njihov odnos  :Rolling Eyes: 
nadam se da joj bar da jesti, sjećam se jednog tate koji je čuvao svoje cure dok je mama bila na poslu, tako negdje dobi ko curica od lavko, kad je mama pitala šta su cure ručale, dobila je odgovor "ništa, nisu rekle da su gladne"


lavko, mislim da bi ti bilo pametno odvojiti u glavi svoj odnos s mužem, i tvoj stav prema njegovom odnosu s kćeri, čini mi se iz ovog što pišeš da ima materijala u obe kategorije a dosta se brka. i sretno. nepričanje s bliskom osobom mi je nešto najgore, tu 24 sata traju ko sto godina.

----------


## sirius

Je, treba odvojiti bracni odnos , od njegovog odnosa sa kceri.

----------


## lavko

Pa ne znam kako bih to odvojila...ako nisam zadovoljna s njegovim odnosom kako mogu biti zadovoljna s našim odnosim?

----------


## sirius

> Pa ne znam kako bih to odvojila...ako nisam zadovoljna s njegovim odnosom kako mogu biti zadovoljna s našim odnosim?


Pa vrlo jednostavno.
Samo zamisli da li bi on bio bolji ili losiji otac da niste u vezi.
I da li se ti vidis da sa tim muskarcem docekas starost, sa djecom ili bez njih.

----------


## lavko

Ne razumijem to..vidim se s njim, ja sam bazično zadovoljna s njim, osim podjele roditeljskih obaveza.

----------


## lavko

Ono što ja ne shvaćam je - ako odlučiš imati dijete, a on je odlučio, zar ne preuzimaš dio obaveza s time? 
To me smeta.

----------


## lavko

Ili on te obaveze ne shvaća na isti način kao i ja.
I znam što će sada neki reći - radiš ono što želiš, ne ono što moraš. Brus. S djetetom radiš ono što moraš iako nekad ne želiš. Nije zabavno cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne razumijem to..vidim se s njim, ja sam bazično zadovoljna s njim, osim podjele roditeljskih obaveza.


Ja nisam sigurna da bih se ja dugoročno vidjela u braku s nekim koga smatram lošim roditeljem ili nekim tko mi predbacuje da sam debela. 

A da sam na njegovom mjestu, ne bih se dugoročno vidjela s nekim tko mi ne da blizu vlastitog djeteta i tko nije zadovoljan sa mnom kao osobom. 

Ovo ne znači da se morate rastati nego da morate početi komunicirati. Pa meni se čini da više govoriš psihologu nego mužu. Sorry, ja sam staromodna ali meni je prvo da preispitam sebe drugo da sve to kažem mužu. Mi nemamo tajni kad se radi o bitnim stvarima. Ali dugo smo zajedno pa smo se uzajamno odgojili. Za to treba volje, strpljenja i tolerancije. Ako netko to nema, puno je teže.

----------


## tangerina

> Ne razumijem to..vidim se s njim, ja sam bazično zadovoljna s njim, osim podjele roditeljskih obaveza.


eto, razdvojila si 
al ko što je Peterlin spomenula, ako on tebi žuga zbog debljine, tu ne pričate više o djetetu i kuhanju

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ne razumijem to..vidim se s njim, ja sam bazično zadovoljna s njim, osim podjele roditeljskih obaveza.


...i povremenih uvreda, i njegovog gospodarenja tvojim tijelom, tvojom debljinom i mršavošću...

Rodila si dijete, boriš se sa majčinskim, kućanskim, poslovnim obavezama i još svojom zeznutom dijagnozom, i debela si. Točka. 
Smršavit ćeš kad ti dop... biti debela, a ne uslijed njegovog nabijanja kila na tvoj nos.
Možda bi do te točke došla i puuuno brže da ti kaže da si mu i dalje lijepa i da ga privlačiš, te da primjećuje koliko se trudiš biti dobra majka.
Šiba je jako loš motivator, kao i uvrede...

A za njegovu ovisnost o gadgetima, ja bih ga snimila jedan vikend. Pa se uvjerila i sama na ubrzanoj snimci koliko vremena provodi na njima, a onda i njega upozorila na isti način.

I predložila mu bračno savjetovanje, jednom kad prozborite međusobno. Komunikacija vam je očigledno slaba točka iako imate dug staž u vezi. Vjerojatno je to prije djeteta bilo nekako krpano, a sada više tako ne ide ili ne želite.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Nije problem u njoj, pa da ona treba olabaviti i sniziti kriterije. Stalno se ponavljaju iste mantre na ovakvim temama, daljnje okrivljavanje zena i natovarivanje odgovornosti. Mozda postoje slucajevi gdje odnos pati zbog zeninih visokih kriterija, ali stvarno nisu bas toliko cesti da ce svaki problem rijesiti time sa zena malo "olabavi". Ili se poseksa (zuzi forever).

Meni isto ne bi bilo ok da se mm ne moze igrati s djetetom 5 min bez tableta. Ili ne zeli. Tj. da "odradjuje" to preko one stvari, kako to meni izgleda. I to definitivno ne znaci da je mama kontrol frik ako joj je to neprihvatljivo.

----------


## KrisZg

Ponavljaju se jer ne možeš mjenjati druge vec samo sebe i tada dobiti drugu reakciju od prethodne. Ako ju ne dobijes tada ides dalje.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lavko

Do sada sam promijenila sebe na način da ne histeriziram više, ne gnjavim, ne stvaram drame...nastojim riješiti mirno i staloženo.
Njemu sam upućivala mailove, da izbjegnemo konflikt, da ima vremena razmisliti. 
Sada sam popizdila u subotu jer me ne može nazvati kako me nazvao pred djetetom.
Sada više ne mogu fino, tj vrijeme je za veliko čišćenje. Kap je prelila čašu.

----------


## sirius

Pa jasno je da nezadovoljstvo na jednom planu utjece na neki drugi.
Nikakva topla voda.
zato je najbolje ( da OBOJE )porazgovaraju  sa nekim neutralnim savjetnikom. Kad se vec ne moze razgovarati medusobno. Prije nego stvari jos vise zakuhaju.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Lavko, jesi mu predlozila bracnog savjetnika?

----------


## sirius

Meni uopce nije jasno kako bi npr. MM mogao promjeniti bilo sto u odnosu moje djece i mene svojim kritikama da ne radim dovoljno dobro po njegovom misljenju.
Tu promjenu mogu napraviti samo ja , svojm odlukom.
Ono sto muz moze napraviti kritikama i savjetima jest da me izivcira do kranjih granica. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lavko

Pa i to je istina, ali da si ti mama kja se ne bavi svojom djecom, tko bi ti mogao takvo nešto reći, ukazati ti na to da to nije u redu nego tvoj partner?

----------


## lavko

> Lavko, jesi mu predlozila bracnog savjetnika?


Jesam prije dosta vremena kad je rekao da nama to ne treba. Sada ću predložiti ponovo ali vjerojatno zbog ljutnje neće htjeti ići.

----------


## Evelina

> Sada sam popizdila u subotu jer me ne može nazvati kako me nazvao pred djetetom.


Ne može te nazvati uopće.
A ne samo pred djetetom.
I mislim da ovo jako moraš istjerati načistac.

Nemoj da ti šutnja tako teško pada. :Smile: 
Šutnja je dobra, daje vremenu da radi.
Uči jezik da bude zavezan.
Naposlijetku, i te uvrede ne bi bilo da jezičina zna mirovat.

On ne zna komunicirati i zatvorena je osoba?
Ma nemoj.
Ali izvaliti preko usta pogane riječi svojoj ženi zna iskomunicirati?
Interesantno.

----------


## lavko

Mene je ta uvreda i razjarila. Sad kad sam već sve rekla, mogu i to što mi je rekao. Uspavljivala sam dijete a on je trubio da je ostavim da se sama udpava. Ja sam je svejedno uzela sebi. On je komentirao 'koja si ti jebena glupača'.

I to je nešto prestrasno. I tu je puklo sve u meni.

----------


## Evelina

Mislila sam da je nešto slično.

Žao mi je što si to doživjela. Iskreno mi je žao, to nikad nitko ni od koga bitnog u životu ne bi smio čuti.
Ne znam što ćeš učiniti ti i ne znam koliko ti on znači u životu.
Samo znam da postoji jedna određena granica u čovjeku i preko nje samo taj čovjek dozvoljava da se prijeđe.

I znam da meni do daljnjega nikakav problem ne bi bio šutjeti.
Sa nekim tko mi ima tri čiste tako nešto reći ionako nemam o čemu pričati.

----------


## Peterlin

> Jesam prije dosta vremena kad je rekao da nama to ne treba. Sada ću predložiti ponovo ali vjerojatno zbog ljutnje neće htjeti ići.


Napravi si vješala: križaljku u koju se lijevo upisuju dobre osobine, a desno loše (ono što ti smatraš) i tako za sebe i za njega, pa vidi. Ako loših ima duplo više, teško ćeš tu naći protutežu. 

S druge strane - nikad nitko nije NEKOGA promijenio, to se ne može. Eventualno je moguće ovo što sirius kaže - da nekoga iživciraš do krajnjih granica. 

Pitanje koje sam ja sebi postavljala u mladosti (dugo su mi veze propadale) je da li ja tu osobu vidim u pravom svjetlu ili mu pridajem osobine koje bih željela da on ima, a koje on zapravo nema...

Eh, sad, kako procijeniti da li neku vezu vrijedi spašavati ili ne - to ne znam. Da znam, bila bih uspješna bračna savjetnica, a nisam. Zapravo, tu odluku je teško donijeti jednostrano. Jednostrano se donosi odluka o raskidu i tu druga strana ne može ništa učiniti. Ali ako nešto mislite spašavati, to možete učiniti JEDINO ZAJEDNO, uz puno truda i dobre volje. Gradeći odnos s nekim drugim istovremeno gradimo i sami sebe, dajemo primjer djetetu/djeci kako se to radi i to je to. ALIIII ne uspije to uvijek. Nisu sve veze vrijedne spašavanja, a one koje jesu ponekad iz tko zna kakvih razloga ljudi ne uspiju pokrpati.

I što sad? 

Što bih ja? 

Nemam pojma. Puno puta sam donosila odluke da odem iz neke veze, ponekad sam se našla i s druge strane plota, ali nisam imala dijete u to vrijeme. Ne znam kako bih. Ne radi se tu o vezi. Radi se o tome da svatko od vas mora odlučiti KAKO ŽELI NASTAVITI VLASTITI ŽIVOT. Vaš raskid ne znači i raskid roditeljskog odnosa. Kao roditelji zajedničkog djeteta vezani ste za sva vremena, ali taj odnos ne mora nužno biti brak. S druge strane, trebate svatko za sebe sjesti na zadnjicu i pošteno sami sebi (odvojeno) priznati što želite, što trebate, kakve su mogućnosti itd.... Ima tu brdo stvari o kojima treba razmisliti. Ljudi često odnos s drugom osobom (brak ili ne, nije čak ni važno) uzimaju zdravo za gotovo, ali to je zapravo sličnije okopavanju krumpira nego ležanju u ladovini. 

Jedino što možemo učiniti za svoju djecu je SREDITI SVOJ ŽIVOT TAKO DA NAM BUDE UGODNO. Nikakvo spašavanje braka u maniri žrtvovanja radi djece ne dolazi u obzir, jer to će sve umočene učiniti nesretnima. Ono što je naš životni zadatak je naći način da budemo sretni. Pa što god koštalo. Ali to podrazumijeva totalnu iskrenost prema sebi. 

Sretno!

----------


## Trina

> Vraćam se nažalost na ovu temu..
> Kažem nažalost jer sam u teškoj situaciji, možda najtežoj do sada.
> MM od rođenja djeteta nije bio nešto previše angažiran, nije pokazivao pretjerani interes za bavljenje s djetetom i ja sam u puno navrata njemu to znala reći, zamoliti ga da se više uključi, i na kraju kada nisam mogla naći načina kako da mu kažem, pisala sam mailove u kojima ga molim da se više igra s djetetom barem dok ja radim večeru i dok ne pojedem. Situacija bi bila dobra 2-3 dana i onda po starom. Njemu to nije zanimljivo, on kada je s njom surfa po tabletu, piše na kompu, itd. Ne ide s nama u šetnje, par puta ju je uzeo u parkić, i tako.
> MM je preslika muža od AQ koja je pokrenula ovu temu - on ne pušta tabet i mobitel iz ruku. Nakon posla, surfa po tabletu dok ne zaspe. S malom se poigra 5-10 minuta. Kada dođe vikend, i kada je doma, onda leži i leži. Ja za to vrijeme radim ili se igram s njom.
> Zadnji puta sam ga molila da preuzme dio svojih obaveza prije tjedan dana i vidim da je počeo više sudjelovati.
> Međutim, ovaj vikend se desilo nešto što nas je ubilo u pojam. On je sve slabiji sa živcima i vrlo lako plane, i desilo mu se često da poleti uvreda prema meni. Ovaj vikend me nazvao jako ružnim imenom i to pred djetetom -  doslovno uvreda i to zato što nisam poslušala njegov savjet (uspavljivala sam malu i on je htio da je ne nunam, da zaspe sama). Ja sam uzela dijete i on je bubnuo uvredu. To nije prvi puta. Kako sam se udebljala, svaki dan mi je nabijao na nos debljinu, znao bi biti jako neugodan.
> Ja sam tada pukla i izrekla svašta, pa i to da nije preuzeo dio svojih obaveza oko djeteta. On se na to smrtno uvrijedio i sada komunikacija nije moguća jer on izjavljuje da je svaki dan sve ljući i da je on očito "najgori otac na svijetu" a ja sam "Majka Tereza" kad sam tako savršena majka.I tu svaki razgovor prestaje jer on samo to ponavlja ne pitajući se uopće zašto sam mu rekla sve što sam rekla.
> 
> Idem danas kod psihologa popričati o svemu ali stvarno sada ne znam kako izaći iz ove situacije..čitala sam ovu cijelu temu, vidim da neke savjetuju da žena prihvati situaciju, jer eto druge ne možemo mijenjati, neke kažu razgovor..meni je razgovor sada nemoguć. Najgore je što mu se sve češće omakne uvreda, izgubi živce, uvrijedi me pred djetetom...i tu sam mu dala do znanja da ne može tako, zato sam i pukla.
> ...


Pa kakav odnos inače imate vas dvoje? Ako izuzmemo njegovu aljkavost s malom i tu uvredu od vikenda? Meni npr moj muž generalno ide na živce. Živcira me njegov pesimizam, njegova kuknjava, glas..sve. A da me uvrijedi nije me briga jer ja znam da sam ja genijalna. Kužiš? Ništa što kaže on ili bilo tko na ovom svijetu ne može poljuljati moje mišljenje o meni. I on je s djecom loš. Živčan ko pas, ne voli baš provoditi vrijeme s njima ali ima te neke aktivnosti u koje ih uvijek uključuje. Pa je to tako i nikad neće ni biti drugačije. Nema prevelike koristi od mog prigovaranja na tu temu kad on nije smireni ćaća. Mislim, to smo utvrdili još kod prvog djeteta, nema šanse da se promijeni sa četvrtim npr. Htjela sam ti reći da neke stvari treba prihvatiti, ustvari sagledati objektivno, poslagati nekako stvari u glavi da niti si ti savršena, niti je on i nema savršenih brakova. Ako ti voliš njega i on voli tebe onda se sve može riješiti. I ako nitko nikog ne zlostavlja, ne ponižava i konstantno ga tjera da se osjeća ko govno. Tvoje samopouzdanje je tvoj problem, nešto na čemu ti sama moraš raditi i na uvredu reagiraj jednako, nemoj da te to dira. Ti s malom nemoj ići na tablet i na kompjuter a on nek ide, ako je to jedini način da se bavi s njom. Nije baš idealno ali je nešto. Moj s našom djecom može satima gledati filmove. Ja to mrzim. A oni kažu kako s tatom provode baaš kvalitetno i zabavno vrijeme. Pa onda baš dobro, nek gledaju. 
Možda bi bilo bolje da se i ja i ti razvedemo. A možda su u šumi, ko zna. Moj muž je jednom došao do dna, baš zato što me nije htio slušati, pa je krenuo kod psihologa i usput obavili malo bračne terapije. Tad mu je terapeut potvrdio ono što mu ja oduvijek tvrdim-da sam ja super i da se mora popraviti. Mir, mir, mir, nitko nije kriv

----------


## Trina

Ali da nebi pomislila kako je kod mene sve sad krasno i mene više ništa ne dira, da te utješim ću ti reći da sam trenutno u nekoj glupoj fazi, kad je ubio svu živost u meni, baš zbog tog svog jadnog stava. A valjda će biti bolje

----------


## cvijeta73

joj, mi se ne svađamo prečesto, naročito u zadnje vrijeme, sad smo u dobroj nekoj fazi :D 

al kad smo se znali posvađati, kad onako izgubiš glavu i živce, svašta smo si znali izgovoriti jedan drugome u totalnom bijesnilu. i to čak više ja nego on. nije to dobro. s jedne strane imaš neki filing da možeš puknut do kraja i sve izgovoriti i da će sve sjesti na svoje mjesto i da onaj kome su riječi upućene zna da tako ne misliš (iako biraš one koje će ga najviše u tom trenu povrijediti),  al ipak treba osvijestiti da  treba paziti što i u najvećoj ljutnji i najvećem bijesu  izgovaraš. riječi ubijaju isto.

----------


## Trina

> joj, mi se ne svađamo prečesto, naročito u zadnje vrijeme, sad smo u dobroj nekoj fazi :D 
> 
> al kad smo se znali posvađati, kad onako izgubiš glavu i živce, svašta smo si znali izgovoriti jedan drugome u totalnom bijesnilu. i to čak više ja nego on. nije to dobro. s jedne strane imaš neki filing da možeš puknut do kraja i sve izgovoriti i da će sve sjesti na svoje mjesto i da onaj kome su riječi upućene zna da tako ne misliš (iako biraš one koje će ga najviše u tom trenu povrijediti),  al ipak treba osvijestiti da  treba paziti što i u najvećoj ljutnji i najvećem bijesu  izgovaraš. riječi ubijaju isto.


Onda je moj mrtav

----------


## lavko

Ja u najvećem bijesu to nisam njemu nikada izgovorila.

----------


## Peterlin

Mene je mm uspješno riješio agresivnosti na riječima koju sam donijela iz roditeljskog doma. I bolje mi je ovako. 

Ništa nije radio, ali mi nakon prvog puta nije vratio istom mjerom. NIKADA više mi nije palo na pamet to ponoviti.

----------


## Evelina

> onaj kome su riječi upućene zna da tako ne misliš.


Oh, ali misliš.
Da ne misliš, ne bi bile rečene.
Pa nismo djeca.
Imamo neku samokontrolu, zar ne?

Odnosno, čak i da ne misliš _zaistač_, biraš riječi da povrijediš. To je očit znak samokontrole, samo obrnuto.

Ovo, što je njoj rečeno, mišljeno je i izreklo se.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja u najvećem bijesu to nisam njemu nikada izgovorila.


NE radi se što konkretno izgovoriš, radi se o tome da bodeš tamo gdje znaš da drugu osobu najviše boli. To ne treba biti ništa vulgarno ni prostačko. Dovoljno je reći da si debela. Kraj priče. 

A s druge strane probaj razmisliti da li ti nešto radiš što njega boli? Možda ga boli ako nemaš povjerenja da mu prepustiš dijete. MM bi bio jako osjetljiv na to. I na još neke stvari (nebitno). Želim reći - jako dobro znam kako bih ga mogla povrijediti, a i on mene. ALi ne želim. Želim živjeti u miru i biti zadovoljna, a on isto. Ide mi na živce njegova inertnost, ali sam sigurna da njemu barem isto toliko ide na živce moja hiperaktivnost. S godinama smo se naučili tolerirati i kao Pollyanna gledati u tome dobru stranu. Gledam djecu i točno se na njima vidi kako uče od nas. Moram reći da su (za sada) dosta dobro ispali. Ne trudimo se odgajati ih, trudimo se više živjeti tako da nam svima bude dobro. Kod nas je to dalo rezultate. Ima stvari koje me i dalje smetaju, ali bratemili, s manama se može živjeti. Ali ako ljudi imaju sistemske greške - bjež od toga!

----------


## Lili75

Ja se slazem s Evelinom i poznajuci lavko ovako preko foruma ona radi jako puno na sebi.
Njega neka bude sram. Sta bi se dogodilo da mu uzmes tablet i stavis sa strane i zamolis ga da ga ne uzima npr. narednih 2 sata?

oko mene je toliko losih brakova ma prave ekonomske zajednice nista vise i to je bezveze :/
pa zivot je jedan i jednom se zivi.

----------


## Jadranka

Kod nas kao i u Cvijete. Ne svadjamo se precesto. Ali kad se svadjamo, ja cesce izgubim zivce i znam svasta reci... on se vise zatvori i suti i mogao bi sutjeti danima... al ja ne mogu zivjeti u sutnji... tako da pola sata nakon svadje sve zaboravim i nastojim pomirit. 

Al ne mora uvreda bit samo nesto grubo receno u afektu... meni bi puno veca uvreda i pritisak bili da md mislim da sam ja losa majka i da znam da me kriticki promatra. To sto se tu i tamo posvadjamo da se sve ori, mi nije prebitno.

----------


## Evelina

lavko, rekla si da mu se sve češće _omakne_ psovka, šiz, uvreda.
Rekla si i da si mu "dala do znanja" da tako više ne može.
Kako si to "dala do znanja"?
Hoću reći, vidljivo je iz aviona, to nije bilo dosta.

Glupo mi je davati filmske prijedloge kako nekom vratiti milo za drago, pa nismo idioti.
Ali u tim trenucima, mene ponekad opere pasivna agresija.
Recimo, već se vidim kako, u slučajevima neophodne komunikacije, ostavljam poruke po stanu sa potpisom "jebena glupača".
Ili kako se, prilikom nekog predstavljanja, rukujem s nekim i govorim "drago mi je da sam Vas upoznala, ja sam jebena glupača".
Ili, ako zvoni telefon, predstavljam se kao "stan gospodina x i jebene glupače".
I tako apsolutno svaki put u bilo kojoj situaciji.

 :alexis: 

Samo, kaj je...to vraćanje milog za drago i sitne provokacije, to je imaginacija, to je bedastoća, koju u bijesu zamišljaš kako bi ti "sjelo" da se vrati...
ali to nije poanta.
Tog ne smije biti.
To će tvoja kćer jednog dana možda birati kod muškarca.
To će joj biti normalno.
I zato to ne smije postojati.

To je jedino, baš jedino, što bih ja takvoj osobi rekla. Ako tada ne shvati koliko griješi, nikad neće.

----------


## sirius

Evelina, meni niti u ludilu ne bi na pamet pao takav pasivno agresivni teror.
To mi je 10x gore nego u afektu izreceno :" jebena glupaca".

----------


## Evelina

Pa lijepo kažem, to je imaginacija.
To je ono što bih _zamišljala_, ne stvarno učinila.
Kao što ne bih ni u kakvom afektu tako nešto svom partneru izjavila.
Niti naknadno opravdavala taj afekt.
Afekt je često opravdanje za bezobzirnost.
A prečesto opravdanje za bezmudost.
Ako misliš da ti je žena jebeni idiot, onda to misliš i bar onda stani iza toga, a ne prikrivaj to "afektom".
Afekt je za slabiće.

----------


## sirius

U nekim momentima i ja sam za muza mislila da je ( tj. da se ponasa ko ) jebeni idijot.
U nekim drugim da je Supermen.
Nekako mislim da je presudno to da ne mislim da je za stalno jebeni idijot.

----------


## cvijeta73

:lool: 
kako rekoh, slažem se da treba paziti na riječi.
al, eto, priznajem, u više navrata sam mu rekla da je hebeni idiotski kreten. možda baš tim riječima. a možda i gorim. 




> Al ne mora uvreda bit samo nesto grubo receno u afektu... meni bi puno veca uvreda i pritisak bili da md mislim da sam ja losa majka i da znam da me kriticki promatra.


isto.
iako, ponavljam, ne treba ni te uvrede olako shvaćati.

----------


## Evelina

Postoji razlika između "mislim da si jebeni idiot" i "mislim da se sada ponašaš kao jebeni idiot i molim te, prestani".
Moj muž nikada, nikada, ali baš nikada ne bi prešao preko ovog prvog.
Imali mi šestoro djece i koliko god hoćeš godina iza sebe.

Ne bih ni ja.
Osim u slučaju da mi, onako kako je junački izjavio uvredu, junački dođe, prijeđe preko svih svojih, oh, tako opravdavajućih i samopodrazumijevajućih, osobina ličnosti poput "zatvorenosti" i "teške emocionalne dostupnosti" i ispriča se.

Tad bi eventualno mogli razgovarati.
O podjeli imovine.

 :Grin: 

Ne, šalim se. Šala, šala.

Hoću reći da, čak i da jest afekt (uzmimo u obzir da su ljudi različiti), morao bi biti čovjek koji može i zna kako to povući, anulirati.
I nikad, nikad si to više ne dozvoliti.

----------


## Trina

Vi ste svi nešto uvredljivi. Kad bi mi tako dizali nos zbog nekoliko uvredica, psovki, hebenih idiota i seljačina, seoskih budaletina, kretena bez kontrole...ne bi nikad ni pričali. Ja mislim da je to zdravo za vezu. Kažeš što misliš, ne držiš ništa u sebi jer to nije zdravo i super. Nema onih pritajenih ružnih osjećaja, glasan si u tim svojim emocijama i sve ok. Ali treba biti isto tako glasan u emocijama i kad su one pozitivne stvari u pitanju. Znači kad se mrzimo, mrzimo se do kraja a kad se volimo ludilo nam je. Pa ja nekako mislim da je problem kad se samo mrzimo.

----------


## Evelina

> Kažeš što misliš, ne držiš ništa u sebi


Eto, baš to velim.
On je to mislio.
Zašto je odabrao ženu za koju misli da je jebena glupača?
To ne znamo.

Enivej, to je možda zdravo za tvoju vezu, jer ste očito na isto nasađeni i to je vama okej, i to vama tako funkcionira.
Sve pet.

Očito ona nije takva i to joj ne sjeda.
Ne želi da se s njom tako razgovara.
Zašto i bi?

----------


## jennifer_gentle

po meni nije najbitnija uvreda ko uvreda, nego u kakvoj atmosferi inace zivite, iz dana u dan. I ja sam mom znala (i znam) reci svasta, ali ne zbog ovakvih stvari kao kod lavko (samo zato sto nesto nije napravio kako sam ja htjela), i preko toga se predje ako je to stvarno ponekad i u afektu, ono svadja, poviseni tonovi, svi zajapureni, to se nekako da razumjeti.

----------


## Mojca

> U nekim momentima i ja sam za muza mislila da je ( tj. da se ponasa ko ) jebeni idijot.
> U nekim drugim da je Supermen.
> Nekako mislim da je presudno to da ne mislim da je za stalno jebeni idijot.


 :Smile:  
Joj kako si ovo pametno sročila.

----------


## lavko

Bila sam kod psihologice. Savjetovala mi je da ga sad pustim i da komuniciramo samo osnovno do idućeg tjedna koliko god bilo teško. On treba inače vremena da se ohladi, mene puno brže prodje. Ta uvreda i nije tako strašna da se nije složila na sve ostalo-debela sam mu, kvoca non stop, pa ne bi pomagao, ne bi se uključio..ali kaze moja psih da on nikada neće ni biti drugačiji roditelj, i da će više dozivljavati dijete kad poraste. Na meni he da se pomirim s tim da nećemo očito nas troje šetati držeći se za ruke uz zalazak sunca. On je koncentriran na posao, zaradu..ja na odnose.
I dodatno je iziritiran mojim višegodišnjim dramama, razgovorima, raspravama, slomovima..tako da sad nasam sspomen razgovora ima alergiju. Da li je to u redu? Ne znam. Ali vidim i ja da nema živaca više. Njemu je u bekom trenutku puklo. 

On je dobar čovjek. Samo je iza nas puno drame.

----------


## Peterlin

> Bila sam kod psihologice. Savjetovala mi je da ga sad pustim i da komuniciramo samo osnovno do idućeg tjedna koliko god bilo teško. On treba inače vremena da se ohladi, mene puno brže prodje. Ta uvreda i nije tako strašna da se nije složila na sve ostalo-debela sam mu, kvoca non stop, pa ne bi pomagao, ne bi se uključio..ali kaze moja psih da on nikada neće ni biti drugačiji roditelj, i da će više dozivljavati dijete kad poraste. Na meni he da se pomirim s tim da nećemo očito nas troje šetati držeći se za ruke uz zalazak sunca. On je koncentriran na posao, zaradu..ja na odnose.
> I dodatno je iziritiran mojim višegodišnjim dramama, razgovorima, raspravama, slomovima..tako da sad nasam sspomen razgovora ima alergiju. Da li je to u redu? Ne znam. Ali vidim i ja da nema živaca više. Njemu je u bekom trenutku puklo. 
> 
> On je dobar čovjek. Samo je iza nas puno drame.


Pa iseli onda to kazalište iz svoje kuće i iz svoje glave. Očito nije donijelo ništa dobro.

----------


## Deaedi

> U nekim momentima i ja sam za muza mislila da je ( tj. da se ponasa ko ) jebeni idijot.
> U nekim drugim da je Supermen.
> Nekako mislim da je presudno to da ne mislim da je za stalno jebeni idijot.


Istina. I ugrizem se za jezik da mu ne izgovorim prvo (radi uvrede) ili drugo (da se ne umisli).

----------


## pulinka

> I dodatno je iziritiran mojim višegodišnjim dramama, razgovorima, raspravama, slomovima..tako da sad nasam sspomen razgovora ima alergiju. Da li je to u redu? Ne znam. Ali vidim i ja da nema živaca više. Njemu je u bekom trenutku puklo. 
> 
> On je dobar čovjek. Samo je iza nas puno drame.


Pratim temu, ne znam šta bih rekla. Mislim, da, sa jedne strane razumem ja to, posao, zarada, ovo, ono. Ali koliko se sećam i ti si zaposlena? 
Neka je njemu dopušteno da pukne totalno psihički, ali veš i suđe je valjda u stanju da raskloni i u najvećem nervnom rastrojstvu, a i brisanje prašine recimo i bacanje smeća ne deluju kao grozno težak zadatak...Da MM preleži ceo vikend, ja bih valjda zvala Hitnu jer bi znala da mu je ozbiljno loše...
Ne znam, neke stvari u životu ne možeš okačiti u orman da čekaju bolja vremena. Obične životne obaveze se moraju raditi stalno, a ni dete nije Tamagoči, da se može isključiti po potrebi.
Ali, da, i ja bih rekla da se sve svodi na to da li se tebi ta perspektiva sviđa ili ne...

----------


## Deaedi

> Bila sam kod psihologice. Savjetovala mi je da ga sad pustim i da komuniciramo samo osnovno do idućeg tjedna koliko god bilo teško. On treba inače vremena da se ohladi, mene puno brže prodje. Ta uvreda i nije tako strašna da se nije složila na sve ostalo-debela sam mu, kvoca non stop, pa ne bi pomagao, ne bi se uključio..ali kaze moja psih da on nikada neće ni biti drugačiji roditelj, i da će više dozivljavati dijete kad poraste. Na meni he da se pomirim s tim da nećemo očito nas troje šetati držeći se za ruke uz zalazak sunca. On je koncentriran na posao, zaradu..ja na odnose.
> I dodatno je iziritiran mojim višegodišnjim dramama, razgovorima, raspravama, slomovima..tako da sad nasam sspomen razgovora ima alergiju. Da li je to u redu? Ne znam. Ali vidim i ja da nema živaca više. Njemu je u bekom trenutku puklo. 
> 
> On je dobar čovjek. Samo je iza nas puno drame.


Pa i Trina je opisala bas kako je tebi psihologica rekla. On je takav tip roditelja. Prihvati to ili nemoj. Ali mi se cini da je problem kod tebe, ne kod njega.

----------


## Deaedi

E sad, ne pratim bas tvoje postove, vidim da se spominje neka tezina, tj. kg. Jesi mozda na dijeti? Kad sam ja bila na dijeti bila sam grozna psihicki, jadna, zivcana, sve mi je smetalo.

----------


## lavko

Da. Problem je u meni što mi je teško to prihvatiti. Nemamo isti pogled na roditeljstvo. Ni pristup.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa i Trina je opisala bas kako je tebi psihologica rekla. On je takav tip roditelja. Prihvati to ili nemoj. Ali mi se cini da je problem kod tebe, ne kod njega.


Bingo!

Ja ne mislim da probleme treba rješavati nego da ih treba riješiti. Ili presjeći. Ove stalne drame imala sam u svom roditeljskom domu i dosta mi je bilo za sva vremena. Ali definitivno me od drame izliječio mm koji mi je pokazao da može i drugačije, a ja sqm bila voljna to isprobati.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

od kada forum dopušta riječ jebeno?
a ne da **** :Cool:  (h--i---pp)

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa iseli onda to kazalište iz svoje kuće i iz svoje glave. Očito nije donijelo ništa dobro.


Da, kad bi se to moglo tako. Lavko se super nosi sa svojim kazalistima u glavi. A on, nek napravi kompromis, nek pokaze da mu je stalo, zato jer je tebi to vazno. I nek baci tablet na neko vrijeme u ladicu  :Undecided:

----------


## Peterlin

> Da, kad bi se to moglo tako. Lavko se super nosi sa svojim kazalistima u glavi. A on, nek napravi kompromis, nek pokaze da mu je stalo, zato jer je tebi to vazno. I nek baci tablet na neko vrijeme u ladicu


Jasno je to meni. Ali imam traume iz mladosti kad je u pitanju kućno kazalište. I nikad to ne bih priuštila svojoj djeci.  Oni će imati neke druge traume iz svog djetinjstva. Nitko nije cijepljen protiv toga. To je život. Ponavljam, jer je ovo topic o izazovima roditeljstva, da treba dati sve od sebe da nam svakodnevni život bude baš takav kakav bi poželjela svojem djetetu. Pa kad već mora biti kazalište, zašto ne bi glumili da smo bolji nego mislimo da jesmo?

----------


## lavko

Ja sam uvijek bila sklona drami ali kako redovito idem na terapiju, dramu drzim dost za sebe. U stresnim situacijama drama malo eskalira. Zapravo tu ja imam sistemsku grešku i prije se nisam znala nositi s njom. Otkad je doslo dijete skulirala sam se i.idem redovito kod psih jer ne bi bilo dobro da sve pustim van.
Moj muz je bio uz mene cijelo vrijeme. Dozlogrdilo mu je kad je najmanje trebalo-kad smo dobili dijete. I tu me razočarao jer nije mogao prijeći preko trudnoće i psihoze. Kao da još to drži u sebi. I svaka rasprava kod njega izaziva odbojnost jer smo imali puno previse rasprava.

ja sam.mu zahvalila na svoj podrsci i ponovila mu to vise puta al taj neki prag smo presli.

----------


## Trina

> od kada forum dopušta riječ jebeno?
> a ne da **** (h--i---pp)


jebeno dobro

----------


## Uh-puh

> Ja sam uvijek bila sklona drami ali kako redovito idem na terapiju, dramu drzim dost za sebe. U stresnim situacijama drama malo eskalira. Zapravo tu ja imam sistemsku grešku i prije se nisam znala nositi s njom. Otkad je doslo dijete skulirala sam se i.idem redovito kod psih jer ne bi bilo dobro da sve pustim van.
> Moj muz je bio uz mene cijelo vrijeme. Dozlogrdilo mu je kad je najmanje trebalo-kad smo dobili dijete. I tu me razočarao jer nije mogao prijeći preko trudnoće i psihoze. Kao da još to drži u sebi. I svaka rasprava kod njega izaziva odbojnost jer smo imali puno previse rasprava.
> 
> ja sam.mu zahvalila na svoj podrsci i ponovila mu to vise puta al taj neki prag smo presli.


Lavko..ovaj post me podsjeca na mene. Mi smo imali jedan gadan period u trajanju citavih 5 godina, gdje je mene MM ubijao u pojam sa svojim vjecitim kenjanjem oko jedne odredjene teme, crnjakom i slicnim. (Prestao je ventilirati na taj nacin, kad mi je u zaru borbe rekao da se krecemo prema razvodu, a ja sam njemu na to rekla da sam vec downloadala zahtjev za razvod, pa se stiltao.)
Tih 5 stresnih godina je mene dosta psihicki ostetilo i sada sam psihicki slabija i na ostalim podrucjima, teze podnosim stres, a da mi ponovo pocne tako kako je ventilirao tih 5 godina, ma ne znam...mislim da bi fizicki krenula na njega. Defintivno bi mi se zacrnilo pred ocima, to bi me totalno dovelo do ludila. I do razvoda. Nikad, ali NIKAD vise ne zalim tako zivjeti.

On se skulirao prije nekih 1,5-2 godine (ovak otprilike). Imamo pojedinacne epizodice gdje zapadne u taj stari odvratni modus operadni, zakacimo se, ali prodje - rijetko je. I zato podnosljivo.

Zelim reci, da mozda i tvoj M nekako tako gleda na taj period kada ti ti imala tu svoju "sistematsku gresku", pa je on bio uz tebe. Mozda ga je to vrijeme toliko istraumatiziralo da ne moze vise ni primirisati drami i kazalistu, dugotrajnim razgovorima i slicnom, a da ne dobije siz i da instantno ne zapadne u ludilo. I onda on lici na parni lonac, a ti jos potpaljujes vatru tranciranjem necega i nekom dramom. Beznadezno...

Mislim da bi mozda trebala promijeniti pristup tvom muzu i odabrati neki gdje se koristi vrlo malo rijeci :Smile: . Da prostis, iz svakog kretena se da izvuci nesto, samo treba naci nacin. 
Mozes probati izvuci iz njega nesto, ili dici ruke od vas.

Ja znam i kako se iz mog mogu izvuci cuda, ali to onda nisam ja.
Ja bi trebala biti malo manje cvrsta, njezna i mila, komunicirati cvrkutavim umilim glasicem, pa dragi, pa ljubavi, pa molim te mozes li...joj micek, da nisi mozda zaboravio....vec 2 dana spremit kuhinji...cvrk...cvrk, ajd jel bi mozda mogao? Ja cu ti pomoci ustati sa kauca! Cmok, cmok! Pa cu se onda u izvlacenju s kauca, srusiti na njega, pa malo strastvenog mazenja kad smo vec u horizontali....
I tako slicno za svaku stvar.
Al ja sam tip koji ce reci: Dobro do kad ce ta kuhinja smrditi?! Nemam taj talent da mogu cvrkutat kad me ulovi zivac. Inace nisam cvrkutava. Na moju zalost.

Imam jednu cvrkutavu prijateljicu. Kaj je ta napravila od svog muza??!! Cuda! (Da, napravila!  :Smile: )


A za "jebenu glupacu" bi rekla da je ruzno, nepotrebno i jako uvredljivo. Nakon sto bi mu vratila uvredu sa 2-3 druge, sutila bi mu najmanje 3 dana, dok ne svarim. I koristila bi malcice pasivnu agresiju, cisto da mu dogadjaj dobro ostane u sjecanju i da razmisli drugi puta da li me zeli uvrijediti.
Ali nije bas neko svjetsko cudo.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

joj Uh-puh
u pravu si milion posto
koja zna zacrvrkutati
pomaziti se, uvjeriti ga da je on jedan, jedini neponovljivi...
ima sve 
od kretena napravi plastelin kog oblikuje kako hoće 
samo to treba znati
ili htjeti

----------


## enela

E sad mi je lakše. Do sad sam mislila da partneri svih forumašica skoro pa kakaju roze ruže :Laughing:  i nije mi bilo jasno kaj to s nama doma ne štima. A kad vidim da i kod cvijete zna biti paljba, da trina koja ima četvero djece (u mojoj glavi je ideja da sve mora biti *savršeno* ako se par odlučio na četvero djece) uredno odrađuje fajtove doma, e sad znam da smo normalni.  :psiholog: 

Lavko, i ja mislim da ga ne možeš mijenjati. Sjedni sama sa sobom i vidi možeš li ga takvog prihvatiti ili ne, želiš li većinu stvari oko djeteta odrađivati sama ili ne. 
I sigurna sam da je on sam sebi idealan tata i da se ni jedan otac ne bavi djetetom više od njega :Grin:  Imam točno takvog doma.  Čini mi se da sam negdje već i napisala da je on šlampavi OKPovac, a ja lijeni perfekcionist :cupakosu:

----------


## lavko

Baš je ovako kako uh-puh kaže..da ga gladim peruskom i cvrkucem, dobila bi sve. A ja sam nježna ko slon. I taktucna isto tako. I ne mogu ne sjest i raščistiti probleme. Ali realno ja više nemam tu mogućnost s njim. Kaže moja psih: iduće dvije godine samo cendrajte..

Ja sad moram naći način da prihvatim što moram, promijenim što mogu.

I izdržim ovu šutnju sada jer mislim da ću dobiti čir koliko me to pati.

----------


## Tanči

Uh- puh potpis.
A moram se zgražati na rječnik pojedinih parova.
Nije mi novo, znam da su si mnogi na "pas mater" ali ne mogu, jednostavno ne mogu shvatiti da netko svom partneru kaže uvrede, psovke kakve tu čitam.
25 godina sam s mužem.
Prošli smo i prolazimo svašta, ali nikad, ni u kakvoj svađi, bijesu... mi jedan drugome ne psujemo i ne vrijeđamo.
Nikad!
Ja si to ne mogu zamisliti.
Kako da ja njemu opsujem mater ili on meni?!?
Gdje je granica? Gdje je uzajamno poštivanje?
Svađa i ljutnja nije opravdanje za takvo ponašanje, a ni komentari o izgledu.
Svi ćemo posijedit, ostarit, udebljat se, izgubit zube...
To nije razlog za uvrede.
Ni predbacivanje.
Meni moj muž nikad nije komentirao izgled na ružan način.
Čak ni onda kad ja kažem da sam debela, on zna reći:" ma nisi, ta žena mora imati obline"
I ja znam da on tako misli.
I meni je to super.
Jer čak i onda kad stvarno izgledam loše, on mi pomogne da se ne osjećam loše .

----------


## Lili75

Lavko ja ne  ih rekla da je jedininqcin da to trebas prihvatit, sutit. Bit netko tko ti nisi


postojei drugi izbori sta ne?

ja.nisam toliko protiv "drame" kod nas se ori i gori kad je svadja izbacimo to i za pol sata ko da njstq nije bilo.
puno je i do temperamenta supruznika  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Pa sutiti ne mogu, to onda nije zdrav odnos. Ali moram biti smirena u razgovoru, jer sve ostalo nas vodi u kaos.

----------


## marta

Nije ideja da šutiš nego da u puno manje riječi kažeš šta te muči.

----------


## Angie75

Bome i mi se jako čuvamo uvreda. Ma ne znam kako da se svađamo, ili da je tiha misa, nikad nismo "častili" jedno drugo bilo kakvim nazivima. Ja znam da mu uvredu ne bih oprostila (smatrala bih je izdajom, ni manje ni više, ježi ga, takva sam, valjda tašta), a mislim da bi i s njegove strane bilo isto. Ne znam, riječi se ne zaboravljaju samo tako, kad tad iskrsnu u nekoj svađi za godinu dvije, i sve ispočetka. Možda je to i od doma, nikad nisam čula svoje da se vrijeđaju, iako su se znali zakačiti, a njegovi se pak ni ne svađaju, bar ne pred publikom. 

uh puh super ti je post.

----------


## Angie75

i privatno i u poslu, jedne devize se uvijek držim: Rob si svake riječi koju si izgovorio, a gospodar one koju prešutiš.

----------


## tangerina

Tanči, ne znače svima sve riječi isto, svaki par ima svoj način komuniciranja ljutnje, kao i ljubavi.
kod nas isto u žaru borbe znaju pasti neke riječi "ispod pasa" kategorije ko ta glupača, da je ugodno - nije, ali kasnije se smirimo i pričamo o tome i ispričamo se jedno drugome. Svjesni smo i on i ja da ne mislimo to zaista, nego to kažemo u trenutku velike ljutnje, tako da ne shvaćam ih nešto dramatično, više se fokusiram na ono oko čega smo se zbilja svađali.
Imamo u široj obitelji osobu koja zna koristit puno gore izraze od toga kad je ljut, poslije kojih "seronjo" zvuči kao "ljiljane", i tu smo komunikaciju nakon par epizoda prekinuli u potpunosti.

uh-puh, puno mudrosti u tvome postu!

----------


## Jadranka

> Lavko ja ne  ih rekla da je jedininqcin da to trebas prihvatit, sutit. Bit netko tko ti nisi
> 
> 
> postojei drugi izbori sta ne?
> 
> ja.nisam toliko protiv "drame" kod nas se ori i gori kad je svadja izbacimo to i za pol sata ko da njstq nije bilo.
> puno je i do temperamenta supruznika


Potpis na Lili. 

Al mislim da je puno vaznije od nacina na koji rijesavamo svadje kakvo misljenje imamo jedno o drugome. Ako je to misljenje u globalu ok, povremena svadja necu tu nista lose napraviti. Ali, ako je to misljenje lose, onda ce i suzdrzavanja, promisljanja, titranja i slicno, tesko pomoci da se odnos popravi. A pazljiva komunikacija ispod koje buja nezadovoljstvo nece zauvijek moci ostati pazljiva.

Al recimo nesto konkretno sto bi ti ja Lavko predlozila. Ti bi htjela imat mira dok recimo pravis, jedes, veceru, a to izgleda ne ide. Pretpostavljam da je to zato sto mala vise visi po tebi dok sve radis nego po tati koji gleda na tablet. Mislim da tu ne mozes puno toga postic. Ako bi dijete radije bilo s tobom, a to je tako. Ali, zasto se ti lijepo poslije vecere (ili prije vecere) ne pokupis vani u setnju, pice, kazaliste, stogod, sama... pa nek se tata malo bonda s dijetetom kako on hoce. A ti ces dobiti vrijeme za sebe u kojem mozes napraviti nesto od cega ces se ti bolje osjecati.

----------


## Kosjenka

Potpis Tangerina. 
nažalost čula sam puno parova kako komuniciraju sa cile mile, pa kad poklopi slušalicu pusti ju glupača/idiot nek ide u PM...
Iskreno, on je grublji nego ja sa riječima, al znam ja njega na fino jako uvrijediti.

----------


## Peterlin

> E sad mi je lakše. Do sad sam mislila da partneri svih forumašica skoro pa kakaju roze ruže i nije mi bilo jasno kaj to s nama doma ne štima. A kad vidim da i kod cvijete zna biti paljba, da trina koja ima četvero djece (u mojoj glavi je ideja da sve mora biti *savršeno* ako se par odlučio na četvero djece) uredno odrađuje fajtove doma, e sad znam da smo normalni. 
> 
> Lavko, i ja mislim da ga ne možeš mijenjati. Sjedni sama sa sobom i vidi možeš li ga takvog prihvatiti ili ne, želiš li većinu stvari oko djeteta odrađivati sama ili ne. 
> I sigurna sam da je on sam sebi idealan tata i da se ni jedan otac ne bavi djetetom više od njega Imam točno takvog doma.  Čini mi se da sam negdje već i napisala da je on šlampavi OKPovac, a ja lijeni perfekcionist


Pa vjerojatno je kod svih parova ovako, jer smisao zajedničkog života nije da ostanete kakvi ste bili i da se podnosite (to je ovo što lavko radi i ja mislim da to dugoročno nije dobro). Lijepo je to uh-puh opisala kad je napisala kako su ju fajtovi trajno načeli.

Ljudi se grade u odnosu. Mijenjaju se (svaki sebe) i usklađuju i nakon skoro 20 godina braka ja sam sigurna da ni mm ni ja nismo iste osobe kakvi smo bili prije nego smo se vjenčali. Malo je popustio on, malo sam popustila ja... Puno mojih karakteristika je prihvatio on, puno njegovih sam prihvatila ja. To su sve stvari s kojima možemo živjeti. Postoje i stvari s kojima ne bih mogla živjeti i zbog toga sam nekoliko prethodnih veza poslala kvragu. Na sreću.

ALIII 100% si u pravu kad kažeš da nema šanse da bude savršeno. Mi se ne svađamo na način da lete stvari, kod nas je češća pojava durenje. Neki s tim ne bi mogli živjeti, mi smo zaključili da možemo. Oko bitnih stvari se ne razilazimo (pristup djeci, briga oko roditelja, novac) i već time imamo solidnu zajedničku platformu.

A kad smo kod roza ruža - ja sam sigurna da mm-u ide na živce kad ja odem na jogu i ostavim zapackanu masnu peć, ali ju opere jer ja sam skuhala ručak i večeru. Isto tako, meni beskrajno ide na živce kad se neke stvari za koje je on zadužen otegnu, ali i s tim mogu živjeti. Ne radi se o tome da se ne naprave na vrijeme, nego da se ne naprave kad sam ja to zamislila u svojoj glavi. Oko toga sam se prestala opterećivati. Ako moja muškadija ostavi čarape sfrkane u kuglu u kanti za veš, takve će ići na pranje. A onaj tko vješa (obično netko od muških) će ih raspetljavati. To su budalaštine. Nije vrijedno mog vremena da se opterećujem je li netko OPET ostavio dlake na kadi. Dobiju uputu da to počiste i kraj priče. 

DakleM, stvari treba riješiti prvo u svojoj glavi i vidjeti što nam je prihvatljivo, a što ne. Ja sam tip koji je isprobao i psihologe i obiteljskog savjetnika (psihijatricu, odličnu) i kad sam prokužila kako to funkcionira, više mi se nije dalo davati lovu ili ishoditi uputnice za to. Stvari su jednostavne, ali ih svaki čovjek prvo treba odraditi sam, pa tek onda s drugim ljudima. Ja sam tip kojem je gooodinama bilo najbolje bez drugih u blizini. (To je dio mog nasljeđa iz djetinjstva - MRZIM svađe i obiteljsko kazalište, oštetilo me za sva vremena i jedva sam čekala da odem. Volim svoje roditelje, ali naporni su bratemili sebi i drugima.) Stanovala sam sama od 18. godine do udaje u 37. Išla sam sama na more, putovala okolo, radila, bilo mi je udobno. Ali htjela sam imati obitelj, nisam htjela za sva vremena ostati sama, što je značilo da moram naučiti podnositi i PRIHVATITI druge ljude, njihove navike i nedostatke, njihove vlastite ideje koje nisu iste kao moje, njihovu sklonost da ne prihvaćaju moje ideje itd.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nije ideja da šutiš nego da u puno manje riječi kažeš šta te muči.


Ovo treba biti boldano!

----------


## lavko

> Nije ideja da šutiš nego da u puno manje riječi kažeš šta te muči.


Tako je. Zato to učim kod psihoterapeuta i vježbam. Osim kad se desi ovako nešto bezumno.




> Potpis na Lili. 
> 
> Al mislim da je puno vaznije od nacina na koji rijesavamo svadje kakvo misljenje imamo jedno o drugome. Ako je to misljenje u globalu ok, povremena svadja necu tu nista lose napraviti. Ali, ako je to misljenje lose, onda ce i suzdrzavanja, promisljanja, titranja i slicno, tesko pomoci da se odnos popravi. A pazljiva komunikacija ispod koje buja nezadovoljstvo nece zauvijek moci ostati pazljiva.
> 
> Al recimo nesto konkretno sto bi ti ja Lavko predlozila. Ti bi htjela imat mira dok recimo pravis, jedes, veceru, a to izgleda ne ide. Pretpostavljam da je to zato sto mala vise visi po tebi dok sve radis nego po tati koji gleda na tablet. Mislim da tu ne mozes puno toga postic. Ako bi dijete radije bilo s tobom, a to je tako. Ali, zasto se ti lijepo poslije vecere (ili prije vecere) ne pokupis vani u setnju, pice, kazaliste, stogod, sama... pa nek se tata malo bonda s dijetetom kako on hoce. A ti ces dobiti vrijeme za sebe u kojem mozes napraviti nesto od cega ces se ti bolje osjecati.


Ja imam bolje mišljenje o njemu nego o sebi u globalu. Osim ovog odnosa s djetetom, mislim da je on u mnogočemu bolji od mene.
Da, dijete baš visi po meni. Ja se još nisam uputila nikuda navečer sama, uvijek je ja uspavljujem..što ne znači da ne mogu početi. 




> Pa vjerojatno je kod svih parova ovako, jer smisao zajedničkog života nije da ostanete kakvi ste bili i da se podnosite (to je ovo što lavko radi i ja mislim da to dugoročno nije dobro). Lijepo je to uh-puh opisala kad je napisala kako su ju fajtovi trajno načeli.
> 
> Ljudi se grade u odnosu. Mijenjaju se (svaki sebe) i usklađuju i nakon skoro 20 godina braka ja sam sigurna da ni mm ni ja nismo iste osobe kakvi smo bili prije nego smo se vjenčali. Malo je popustio on, malo sam popustila ja... Puno mojih karakteristika je prihvatio on, puno njegovih sam prihvatila ja. To su sve stvari s kojima možemo živjeti. Postoje i stvari s kojima ne bih mogla živjeti i zbog toga sam nekoliko prethodnih veza poslala kvragu. Na sreću.


Ja pokušavam sebe promijeniti, jer isti uzrok daje istu posljedicu, pa onda očito treba mijenjati. On se promijenio, ali ne radi na sebi.

----------


## Peterlin

lavko, imam dojam da se tm osjeća zanemarenim ako dijete visi po tebi. Probaj naći vremena za njega. To je veći problem od gadgeta. A ako ti se ne da ili ako se njemu ne da - onda je to sasvim druga priča i ne bih duljila...

----------


## lavko

Ne znam za to, uvijek ja predlažem da idemo nekud, u kino ili na kavu sami, pišem ljubavna pisma, za seks imam vremena, taj dio štima, on ima volje, nije da baš predlaže neke izlaske ali nekako se nađemo

----------


## Uh-puh

> Ne znam za to, uvijek ja predlažem da idemo nekud, u kino ili na kavu sami, pišem ljubavna pisma, za seks imam vremena, taj dio štima, on ima volje, nije da baš predlaže neke izlaske ali nekako se nađemo


Lavko, a da probas maaalo cvrkutati? Mene je ova tema potakla, pa sam odlucila da cu probati....bar malo. Nemogu ja to bas tako milo I ljupko kao pticica, vise ce to biti cvrkutanje jednog slona, al idem probat malo...

----------


## cvijeta73

ma meni uopće ne izgleda da se on osjeća zanemareno i da lavko treba cvrkutati.
njemu se neda baviti s malom djecom, to ti je istina. a najlakše reći - nemam smisla, i urlati na lavko jer u njegovoj glavi dijete staviš u krevet i dijete zaspe. i ti si kriva jer si ju tako naučila pa šta se žališ da sad nemaš vremena za ništa.
ja mislim da ti je najbolje malo se maknuti od kuće. majke mi moje. pa nek se on snalazi. pa nek ju on spusti u krevet i pusti da urla dok ne zaspe. a neće. nije baš tako lako slušati dječji plač.

----------


## Deaedi

> ma meni uopće ne izgleda da se on osjeća zanemareno i da lavko treba cvrkutati.
> njemu se neda baviti s malom djecom, to ti je istina. a najlakše reći - nemam smisla, i urlati na lavko jer u njegovoj glavi dijete staviš u krevet i dijete zaspe. i ti si kriva jer si ju tako naučila pa šta se žališ da sad nemaš vremena za ništa.
> ja mislim da ti je najbolje malo se maknuti od kuće. majke mi moje. pa nek se on snalazi. pa nek ju on spusti u krevet i pusti da urla dok ne zaspe. a neće. nije baš tako lako slušati dječji plač.


Slazem se. Lavko, pakiraj kofere i odmori par dana. Da vidis kako ce te cijeniti kad se vratis.

----------


## Trina

Čekaj, vi njoj savjetujete da ona cvrkuće oko muža?

----------


## casa

Ma covjeku se samo skupilo svega. Mislim da mu treba zagrljaj a ne sok terapija. Ne zna on kako to ide s djecom a u njegovoj glavi cinilo se vjerojatno idilicnim pa mu sad tesko. To vecina prvorotkinja prode po porodu a tate par mjeseci kasnije.
Ja bih skroz ignorirala te uvrede ono presla bih preko njih. Kasnije bih samo ovlas spomenula kako od vrijedanja pomoci nema. Naravno, sudim iz vlaszitih cipela. Mm je glasan i uvredljiv, ja tiha i smirena. Meni su ti njegovi ispadi kao tantrumi u djece... Ono bude mi ga zao kako se jadan uzruja. Puno me vise povrijedi kad nesto napravi ili kad u nwkom smirenom razgovoru nesto kaze. S tim da moram reci da moj s godinama manje psuje ljude nego on to vise onako opcenito.

----------


## Lili75

> lavko, imam dojam da se tm osjeća zanemarenim ako dijete visi po tebi. Probaj naći vremena za njega. To je veći problem od gadgeta. A ako ti se ne da ili ako se njemu ne da - onda je to sasvim druga priča i ne bih duljila...


joj *Peterlin* sta ti stvarno misliš da se on zbog toga osjeća zanemarenim, ma njemu je čisto dobro tad jer dijete plazi po mami a on može u miru surfati. 

Uvijek se sjetim jedne moje prije, muž je stalno visio na kompu/laptopu doma, pokušavala je ona mjesecima na sve moguće načine da ga "osvijesti" (imali dvoje male djece s malom dobnom razlikom) e onda mu je jedan dan uzela tastaturu i bacila sa 6. kata van na ulicu, da vidiš njegove reakcije: kako? zašto? ništa mu kao nije bilo jasno. kad mi je to ispričala, ja sam rikavala  :Laughing: 

Sad će neki reći da sam luda, ne opravdavam je (ipak je bila razumna nije bacila laptop ili komp  :Grin: ) al nekim ljudima baš treba situacija s velikim *S* da shvate dokud su zaglibili.

a ti što komuniciraju cici-mici ili se nikad ne svađaju barem ne pred drugima, po mom iskustvu se pokazalo da imaju najlošije brakove i rastaju se čak češće.

*Lavko* ja bih na tvom mjestu izašla iz kuće i pred večer, kasno popodne (tako da uspavljivanje možeš odradit ako je tako problematično) otišla se prošetat, do dućana, na neki sport ma bilo što samo da se makneš od doma i da "uspavani čovo" probudi iz svog sna.

----------


## Uh-puh

A kako da mu to saopci? kako da diplomatski digne sidro?
Lavko, imas ideju?
Mozda dok oboje imate godisnji?

----------


## Lili75

> Čekaj, vi njoj savjetujete da ona cvrkuće oko muža?


Meni je ovo isto  :Shock: 

Da me netko tretira ko krpu koja je "debela jebena glupača", a ja da oko njega cvrkućem, taj se rodio nije.

----------


## casa

Ne da mi se malu oblacit a moram izac na tren. Evo ti ju

----------


## Uh-puh

Ah dok ja natipkam...mislim na izlet u trajanju dva dana.

----------


## casa

Pa to ti je po meni glupa ideja. Ono rijesit cu nezadovoljstvo mma tako da bude jos nezadovoljniji a da pritom i dijete dozivi sok.

----------


## Uh-puh

Lily, ma me to I tako. Cvrkutata se kad on pokaze pozitivno ponasanje I kada se od njega ocekuje pozitivno ponasanje. Tako si ja to zamisljam :Smile: .

----------


## Uh-puh

Casa imas pravo....

----------


## Uh-puh

Ali..ako je tip zaista ostecen nekim traumatizirajucim periodom kao ja...onda treba neko ponasanje koje je u suprotnosti sa onim za vrijeme krize. Dakle, nista od dugih razgovora I drame, time nece postici nikakav pomak.
Lavko treba strategiju....

----------


## Lili75

> Lily, ma me to I tako. Cvrkutata se kad on pokaze pozitivno ponasanje I kada se od njega ocekuje pozitivno ponasanje. Tako si ja to zamisljam.


Iskreno, najiskrenije neki od njih nisu u stanju uopće prepoznat i povezati cvrkutanje sa svojim pozitivnim ponašanjem.
E sad jel to omalovažavanje muškog roda ne znam, imam i sama sina vidjet ćemo.

----------


## casa

Pa samo prijeci preko jednostavno oprostit bez rijeci u ime onog sto je on prosao s njom. I ici dalje i dat mu priliku da pomalo stvori odnos s djetetom. 
I koja od vas s malenim  djetetom jede u miru Bozjem? Eto ja imam cetvero i suradljiva muza pa su rucci u miru rijetki petci. I to je tako... Djeca nekad placu dok mame jedu.

----------


## Lili75

Ne znam ja jedem u miru vec dugo jer mi je bitno pojest zdravo i redovito. Dok su bili mali muz bi pojeo prvi pa njih hendlao a ja zadnja al u miru. Jedino razdoblje kad sam jela nabrzaka bacajuci u sebe ko u kantu je dok su bili mladji od 1 god.

----------


## Lili75

I casa dokad tako samo preci preko necega i oprostit bez rijeci? Koliko puta koliko godina tako oprastat?

----------


## lavko

Mislim da će biti ovako kako casa kaže - prijeći ću preko sranja, nakon što odšutimo cijeli tjedan, i dati mu priliku sada kad sam to sve istresla i kad zna što me muči (jer ja to nisam njemu nikada direktno govorila - pisala sam mu mailove, slala neke članke kako s djecom i što djeca vole nadajući se da će shvatiti). Mislim da je sad shvatio. Više neću tražiti od njega, jer po reakciji vidim da je to to. Least said, soonest mended. Bez daljnjih rasprava ako je moguće.

Onda ćemo vidjeti kako će biti dalje. S time da, da, otići ću nekuda van kuće da se on bakće s njom kako zna. To nisam radila već sam žurila ko budala doma da njoj ne bi bilo nešto.

A jedna teška stvar koja mi ne izlazi iz glave je to moje stalno očekivanje da bude sve ko iz filma i da su svi drugi sretniji i kako se svi tate lijepo bave s djecom i vidiš kako oni brinu...itd. To će mi samo macola izbit iz glave.

----------


## lavko

> I casa dokad tako samo preci preko necega i oprostit bez rijeci? Koliko puta koliko godina tako oprastat?


Ne do unedogled.

----------


## Lili75

Vi tu sve neke tolerantne razumne miroljubive i suradljive supruge ja ko kakva ostrokondza ispadam al nema veze ponosna ostrkondza ne da na se  :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

> ma meni uopće ne izgleda da se on osjeća zanemareno i da lavko treba cvrkutati.
> njemu se neda baviti s malom djecom, to ti je istina. a najlakše reći - nemam smisla, i urlati na lavko jer u njegovoj glavi dijete staviš u krevet i dijete zaspe. i ti si kriva jer si ju tako naučila pa šta se žališ da sad nemaš vremena za ništa.
> ja mislim da ti je najbolje malo se maknuti od kuće. majke mi moje. pa nek se on snalazi. pa nek ju on spusti u krevet i pusti da urla dok ne zaspe. a neće. nije baš tako lako slušati dječji plač.


uvijek, ali uvijek kad bi ja izbivala iz kuće, djeca bi spavala bez pol muke. Kozmička nepravda. Još bi mu samo potvrdilo da Lavko nešto krivo radi...

ne znam, moje je iskustvo isto da se mm puno bolje snalazio s drugim nego s prvim djetetom, da su djeca stalno visila po meni, uspavljivala sam ih ja...tijekom godina braka mm i ja smo mijenjali retoriku, rasli i sazrijevali...ali i prilagođavali očekivanja...granica tolerancije je vrlo osobna stvar i svatko ju za sebe treba postaviti...

----------


## pulinka

Meni bi najmanji problem bio preći bez reči i oprostiti, ali da mi je muž samo gost i dekoracija u kući koja pri tome ima pravo da me zeza da sam debela i smatra da u vaspitanju deteta postupam kao jebena glupača...
Paaa, morao bi finansijski dobro da me plati za to, a ja onda stvarno ne bi ništa ni očekivala jer bi mi bilo jasno da je to strogo poslovno ekonomska zajednica. 
MM se ne isplati dovoljno, pa mora da, šta ono beše, kaki roze ruže, tako nešto...A ni ja nisam isplativa ekonomski, tako da se još uvek dosta poštujemo, ne preostaje nam drugo...

----------


## Evelina

> Vi tu sve neke tolerantne razumne miroljubive i suradljive supruge ja ko kakva ostrokondza ispadam al nema veze ponosna ostrkondza ne da na se


Ne dam ni ja na se.
A cvrkutala bih da ne velim kad i kome.
Kak da ne. Još i peruškom po guzi.

----------


## Jadranka

> A jedna teška stvar koja mi ne izlazi iz glave je to moje stalno očekivanje da bude sve ko iz filma i da su svi drugi sretniji i kako se svi tate lijepo bave s djecom i vidiš kako oni brinu...itd. To će mi samo macola izbit iz glave.


Ma di si ti vidila sve te tate?!  :Smile:  Od svih muskaraca koje malo bolje znam cini mi se da se za dijete najbolje brine moj brat, i vodi ga svugdi i igra se s njim i svasta... al i on je neki dan dosao kod mene, uvalio mi svog malog i mog malog, zavalio se na mobitel i surfo... a ja nek ih cuvam... a ja ocekivala da cu se ja trudna odmorit dok ih on cuva... bah!  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

> Vi tu sve neke tolerantne razumne miroljubive i suradljive supruge ja ko kakva ostrokondza ispadam al nema veze ponosna ostrkondza ne da na se


x.

Ja sam pred koji mjesec toliko lupala blindo vratima da se valjda zgrada tresla... vise puta... to prove a point  :Smile:  Al dobro, bila sam i u prvom tromjesecju trudnoce, mozda je i do toga  :Wink:

----------


## casa

Pa covjek je s lavko nedavno prosao svasta i bio joj je podrska. Ono sad njemu treba podrska jer mu je tesko. Ja bih presla jer mi se to cini postenim, razumnim i ljubavlju. I prelazila bih dok mi se tako cini. Kao sto je on bio podrska dok je zeni trebala. 
Nisam ja tolerantna vec gledamp dugorocno.

----------


## cvijeta73

> uvijek, ali uvijek kad bi ja izbivala iz kuće, djeca bi spavala bez pol muke. Kozmička nepravda. Još bi mu samo potvrdilo da Lavko nešto krivo radi...
> 
> ne znam, moje je iskustvo isto da se mm puno bolje snalazio s drugim nego s prvim djetetom, da su djeca stalno visila po meni, uspavljivala sam ih ja...tijekom godina braka mm i ja smo mijenjali retoriku, rasli i sazrijevali...ali i prilagođavali očekivanja...granica tolerancije je vrlo osobna stvar i svatko ju za sebe treba postaviti...


a i ovo je isto istina.

sad kad razmislim, m je isto većinu vremena, do neke 2 godine,  bila sa mnom il na meni, još sam ju i dojila. sjećam se jedne noći kad je ona cijelu noć htjela samo cicu i mene je takva nervoza uvatila, ona neopisiva, digla sam ju mmu, ona je urlala, on ju je pol sata nosio, ona je pol sata urlala, i onda se vratila meni na cicu i odmah zaspala. 
i znam da mi je išlo na živce što je svima u kući moja cica bila rješenje za sve probleme, ne daj bože probat ju malo smirit na drugi način. i on i brat joj :D znali su mi reć, a daj, šta štediš te dice, daj joj, vidiš da plače. 
a onda i ono standardno - tako *si ju*  naučila i sad ne može drugačije. može, može, samo se nikome neda. 
tako da lavko, dok su djeca tako mala, rijetki su oni kojima nije povremeno božemesačuvaj. 

jedino što mi je recimo malo neobično, da se tako blago izrazim, mužu slati mailove i članke  :Grin:

----------


## Angie75

Slažem se s casom.

----------


## casa

I lavko nitko nema taj savrsen zivot. Djeca placu, mame jedu s nogu, tate surfaju...ponekad. Bitno je da ti trenuci nisu jedino sto imas. A nisu. Sama kazes da se tm i ti nekako nadete. Naci ce se i s djetetom...al nismo svi jednako brzo povezljivi niti on treba biti preodgojen. I mislim da je slanje mailova muzu sa savjetima kako postupati s djetetom greska.

----------


## tangerina

> Pa covjek je s lavko nedavno prosao svasta i bio joj je podrska. Ono sad njemu treba podrska jer mu je tesko. Ja bih presla jer mi se to cini postenim, razumnim i ljubavlju. I prelazila bih dok mi se tako cini. Kao sto je on bio podrska dok je zeni trebala. 
> Nisam ja tolerantna vec gledamp dugorocno.


ja sam isto ovako shvatila od početka, možda to titranje je dosta nespretan izraz, ali nije se odnosilo na nekakvo podmetanje sebe kao otirača
nego situacija nije u vakuumu
lavko treba procijenit, gledajući sve skupa, smatra li da je ovo situacija za povlačit granicu ili za pokazat razumijevanje i strpljivost
možda čak može i jedno i drugo
jer se ustvari slažem i sa cvijetom da bi bilo dobro da češće izađe iz kuće

----------


## jennifer_gentle

A postoji dugorocno i dugorocnije... Dokle tako? Sto ako se nikad ne promijeni? Sad se tu spominju neke savrsene slike i ideje, ali ovo je stvarno daleko od savrsenstva, a i od prosjeka, sudeci po mojoj okolini. 
Lavko, daj priliku, trudi se, razgovaraj, pruzi ruku, i dvije, al ne daj na sebe. Nitko te nece cuvati ako neces ti sama, i sto vise sama sebe postujes i drugi ce te postovati. Uglavnom potpis na Lili.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Moj mali ima 17 mjeseci i stalno visi na meni, a proslo ljeto se doslovno nije skidao s mene. Svako uspsvljivanje, svako plakanje ja, ja, ja, neispavana, jadna, pizdim na mm-a, al eto, sad ga uspavljuje gotovo iskljucivo on cijelo vrijeme, a ja noge u zrak. Al ne dodje to preko noci, mora se bavit djetetom da to toga dodje. Hocu reci, mogu postojati periodi kad netko vuce vise, ali neka ravnoteza bi u konacnici morala postojati.

----------


## Peterlin

Pa meni je dugoročno to što želim dočekati starost s mužem. 

A ni jedan muški partner prije njega nije ispunio te kriterije. 

Eh, sad, da sam rodila dijete prije nego sam našla idealnu osobu, to bi opet bio moj život, ali malo drugačiji. Pa zar je važno? Trećina brakova se sigurno raspada. Pa ovo je 21.stoljeće i na sreću, nitko od nas nije osuđen trajno živjeti s osobom s kojom ne želi biti. Nije to ništa čudno. Jedino smatram da se ne treba prenagliti kod takvih odluka nego sebi i partneru dati priliku. 

Znam iz iskustva da čovjek mora prvo sebi počistiti smeće u glavi. Od mojih ranijih partnera prije muža par ih je bilo dobrih i vrijednih dečki/ljudi, ali eto - često bih ja zapela, ponekad netko od njih i nije išlo. To mi se moglo dogoditi i u braku i s djecom. Nije svaka veza za spašavanje, ali ne treba olako odustati.

----------


## lavko

Još ne odustajem. 
Čistim za sobom koliko ide.
Tesko je povući granicu tko je koliko kriv kad smo oboje umoceni.
Sad mi je sve u zbrci u glavi ali čekam još ovaj tjedan da se smirimo pa da vidim ide li to na bolje. Ili gore.

----------


## mitovski

Ja bih iz svojih cipela gledajući na tvoju situaciju pustila sad da se to ohladi a onda sjela s njim na jedan miran razgovor. U tom razgovoru bih krenula od sebe i priznala prvo svoje greške, rekla bih mu onda što bih voljela od njega i pustila neko vrijeme.
Možeš ti i cvrkutati i treptati i cvjetati i svašta nešto ako druga strana nema volje ili ne vidi da isto treba napraviti neki korak.
Samo ti znaš kakav je vaš odnos, kakav je bio prije djeteta, možemo mi svi sad ovdje pametovati a nemamo uvid u cijelu situaciju. 

Svakako si izbij iz glave te filmske scenarije jer oni u stvarnom životu ne postoje i ne postoji veza koja nije nikada imala kriznih momenata.
Dijete vam je još malo i to je još uvijek ono razdoblje kad se tražite i kao roditelji i kao partneri koji nisu više samo partneri.

Mi smo imali isto kriznih situacija, kad je J. bila mala, moja mama bolesna od alzheimera, smrt mog oca, preseljenje nazad u Zagreb, cijeli život nam je bio naglavačke pa ti sad očekuj filmski scenarij. Znali smo pucati po šavovima i svašta si izgovoriti i meni se bilo teško s tim pomiriti s obzirom da nam je prije toga veza imala taj filmski scenarij ali život nosi svoje. Uglavnom, radili smo na sebi i jedan i drugi i našli smo put nazad. 
Jedino što je MM uvijek bio jednako uključen u odnos s J. kao i ja, tako da ne znam kako bih reagirala da na tom polju nije štimalo.

----------


## casa

Meni je dugorocno isto docekati starost s mm. Ovo mi je drugi brak pa dakle ipak nisam spremna unedogled prelaziti preko. Ipak, meni se situacija lavka cini definitivno za prijeci preko. 
I covjek koji bi mi se dokazao u nekoj mojoj drami bio bi covjek kojem bi presla preko.. I ne vjerujem u te velike razgovore nakon kojih sve bude drugacije. Niti bih razgovarala vec bih pokusala ukljucivat vise njega a sebe vise iskljucivat. I naglasavala bih pozitivno. Tipa vidi kako se mala smije...a ne ajme majko nista ne spava.. I sve tako. Meni to dolazi prirodno i nebesima sam zahvalna na takvu karakteru. Ali ljudi kazu da se to da naucit.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Casa, pa ja sam lavko shvatila da ona vec sve to i radi, ali da nema rezultata. Niti sam ja protiv takvog pristupa....ali nisam tip osobe koji ce takvo stanje prihvatiti i ici dalje. Mozda netko je, sve 5.

----------


## Peterlin

casa, slažem se.

I ja sam naučila odabrati gledati dobre strane u svemu. Inače bih bila mrgud. I bila sam. Uostalom, sama sebi se nisam takva sviđala, pa kako da se onda svidim drugima.... Svjesno sam to promijenila zbog same sebe, a koristilo mi je u odnosu i sa svima drugima. Ne samo mm-om nego i mojim roditeljima od kojih to nisam naučila, njegovom rodbinom, svojom djecom (to je najvažnije, da njih ne oštetim svojom zlovoljom) i tako...

----------


## jennifer_gentle

A to gledati dobre strane u svemu je isto mac s 2 ostrice, isto tako moze prijeci u samozavaravanje, zmirenje na jedno oko i guranje pod tepih te gomilanje unutarnjeg nezadovoljstva. Ako si rodjen takav tip i to ti je prirodno, super; ali neko forsiranje dobre volje i pozitivnosti u situaciji koja realno nije dobra je po meni samo ljepljenje flastera na bolesno tkivo.

----------


## tangerina

Ja znam da ja za sebe, u odnosu sa svojim mužem, još nisam odlučila koliko trebam prihvaćati, a koliko ne prihvaćati
pa jedno vrijeme žmirim na neke stvari, jer ako stalno ističem problem, ne uživam u onom što funkcionira dobro
pa mi nekad pređe preko neke crte, pa po*****, pa se onda on malo skulira, ne drastično, ali vrati se ispod crte

a ja se nekad pitam je li to pametno ili glupo i toleriram li previše ili dovoljno. pitajte me za 50 godina smatram li da sam bila mudra ili glupa  :lool:

----------


## Lili75

> A postoji dugorocno i dugorocnije... Dokle tako? Sto ako se nikad ne promijeni? Sad se tu spominju neke savrsene slike i ideje, ali ovo je stvarno daleko od savrsenstva, a i od prosjeka, sudeci po mojoj okolini. 
> Lavko, daj priliku, trudi se, razgovaraj, pruzi ruku, i dvije, al ne daj na sebe. *Nitko te nece cuvati ako neces ti sama, i sto vise sama sebe postujes i drugi ce te postovati.* Uglavnom potpis na Lili.


X




> Moj mali ima 17 mjeseci i stalno visi na meni, a proslo ljeto se doslovno nije skidao s mene. Svako uspsvljivanje, svako plakanje ja, ja, ja, neispavana, jadna, pizdim na mm-a, al *eto, sad ga uspavljuje gotovo iskljucivo on cijelo vrijeme, a ja noge u zrak. Al ne dodje to preko noci, mora se bavit djetetom da to toga dodje.* Hocu reci, mogu postojati periodi kad netko vuce vise, ali neka ravnoteza bi u konacnici morala postojati.


isto je bilo i kod mene  :Grin: 




> Možeš ti i cvrkutati i treptati i cvjetati i svašta nešto *ako druga strana nema volje ili ne vidi da isto treba napraviti neki korak*.
> Samo ti znaš kakav je vaš odnos, kakav je bio prije djeteta, možemo mi svi sad ovdje pametovati a nemamo uvid u cijelu situaciju.


e i ovo je bitno.




> Casa, pa ja sam lavko shvatila da ona vec sve to i radi, ali da nema rezultata. Niti sam ja protiv takvog pristupa....ali nisam tip *osobe koji ce takvo stanje prihvatiti i ici dalje*. Mozda netko je, sve 5.


isto kao *jenn*, pa neću valjda prihvatiti takvo stanje i drljat takvim životom dalje zato što sam eto nekad zamišljala da zajedno dočekamo starost :/ od davnih sjećanja i želja se ne živi. 
Život je jedan i u njemu treba uživati a ne trošiti vrijeme na zlovolju, svađe, nezadovoljstvo i sl., da taj neki omjer lijepih, opuštenih i radosnih trenutaka bude puno, puno veći u odnosu na one prve nabrojane.

----------


## Lili75

> A to gledati dobre strane u svemu je isto mac s 2 ostrice, isto tako moze prijeci u samozavaravanje, zmirenje na jedno oko i guranje pod tepih te gomilanje unutarnjeg nezadovoljstva. Ako si rodjen takav tip i to ti je prirodno, super; ali neko forsiranje dobre volje i pozitivnosti u situaciji koja realno nije dobra je po meni samo ljepljenje flastera na bolesno tkivo.


eh sad vidim ovo, potpisujem od riječi do riječi.
X

i to dosta žena zna radit jer nema hrabrosti podvuć crtu i reći sad je dosta, gotovo.

----------


## Lili75

> Ja znam da ja za sebe, u odnosu sa svojim mužem, još nisam odlučila koliko trebam prihvaćati, a koliko ne prihvaćati
> pa jedno vrijeme žmirim na neke stvari, jer ako stalno ističem problem, ne uživam u onom što funkcionira dobro
> pa mi nekad pređe preko neke crte, pa po*****, pa se onda on malo skulira, ne drastično, ali vrati se ispod crte
> 
> *a ja se nekad pitam je li to pametno ili glupo i toleriram li previše ili dovoljno. pitajte me za 50 godina smatram li da sam bila mudra ili glupa*


tang  :Laughing:

----------


## casa

Ma al ste zabrijale. Zena kaze da je generalno zadoviljna  muzem osim sto ponekad uvrijedi i ne baci se djetetom kako bi ona htjela.
Ja ne razumijem zar muzevi nemaju pravo na razdoblja jada? Pa naravno da nece vjecno prelaziti preko... Rekoh ja se rastala pa dokazujem da ne muslim da treba zauvijek ostati u losem.. Ipak cinite mi se jako stroge prema covjeku koji je bio uz svoju zenu.
Pozitivno nije samozavaravanje. Objektivno imati zdravo dijete koje te voli jest radost. Nekad bude tesko, ali to jest lijepo. A ponekad treba presjeci i s dhecom. Ja recimo ne bih uspavljivala dijete od godinu i po na rukama. Pa nisam zato nebrizni roditelj niti je to muz od lavko. Meni se ovako s foruma cini da lavko puno vise mora cuvat svoje granice u odnosu na dijete nego na muza.
I nisu samo zene te koje ostaju u vezama zbog slike starosti. Mozda je lavkinu muzu netko kad je lavko bilo tesko govorio moras cuvat sebe, do kada ces trpjet histericne ispade...

----------


## casa

O kako li sam disgraficna na mobu... Oprostite...

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Tang, slicno je i kod mene, nije ni kod mene samo med i mlijeko :D
Ono sto mogu reci nakon 10 god s mm- om da kod nas stvari idu na bolje tek onda kad ga prodrmam i zahtijevam neke stvari, nakon faza zmirkanja i popustanja, i gledanja na dobre stvari (a ima ih dosta) on se siroce uljuljka i misli kako je sve kako treba jer on to naprosto tako zasluzuje. Premlada sam da budem nezadovoljna u braku i naoravit cu sto moram da si zivot ucinim ugodnijim.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Casa ja odnosno mm uspavljuje dijete od godinu i pol na rukama. S prvim nismo to radili jer se dalo presjeci. S ovim se ne da. Sto da kazem, spavala sam sjedecki a on na meni do kad je imao 5 mjeseci jer se nije dao u krevet. Nece pa nece. Takvo je dijete. Mozda i je kod lavko tako, to ne znaci da ona fura svoj zamisljeni film i komplicira gdje ne treba, sigurno bi i njoj bilo draze da dijete samo stavi u krevet i ono zaspi.

----------


## Lili75

> Tang, slicno je i kod mene, nije ni kod mene samo med i mlijeko :D
> Ono sto mogu reci nakon 10 god s mm- om da kod nas stvari idu na bolje tek onda kad ga prodrmam i zahtijevam neke stvari, nakon faza zmirkanja i popustanja, i gledanja na dobre stvari (a ima ih dosta) on se siroce uljuljka i misli kako je sve kako treba jer on to naprosto tako zasluzuje. Premlada sam da budem nezadovoljna u braku i naoravit cu sto moram da si zivot ucinim ugodnijim.


*Jenn t*i si moja sestra blizanka.

 da nemamo istog muža  :Laughing:  potpuno identično kod mene kad previše zaglibi u zonu ugode, moram ga prodrmat (bolje reći jače prodrmusat  :Grin: ) čak nam i drugo dijete želi to spavanje koža uz kožu.

Jedina je razlika što mi zajedno živimo već 16 godina i ja nisma baš cvijetak kao ti (iako se osjećam ko pupoljak  :Smile: )

baš me ova tema potaknula da ga malo prodrmusam večeras a vezano uz njegovo surfanje  :Smile:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Gle casa meni je stvarno totalno razlicita stvar kad je netko realno bolestan s dijagnozom i lijelovima (ako sam dobro pohvatala lavkinu pricu) i kad se netko malo uljuljao u bluz i ne da mu se trgnuti, ja to ne bih tako izravno usporedjivala.

----------


## lavko

Ja sam s dijagnozom i lijekovima, ne on.

----------


## casa

Mislim kad mi netko ovako kaze takvo je dijete i nece pa nece ..oprosti jennifer al dobihem ospice. Moje cetvero je bit ce tako krasno i suradljivo i idilicno .. Osim sto je treci na rubu autisticnog spektra. Jasno je meni da dijete ne zeli samo leci i zaspati... Samo ja to ne bih hendlala tako da nosim.

----------


## lavko

Pa on se uljuljao debelo jer se meni nakon poroda nije dalo natezati s njim pored malog djeteta a on se nije nešto nudio. I tako sam ja sve odrađivala i bila obzirna prema njemu jer sam mu u trudnoći svašta priuštila, pa nisam spominjala da trebam pomoć. Dok konačno 2 godne poslije to nisam spomenula.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Haha Lili, probala sam ja sve, i nema kod nas puno fajde od toga da ja stalno podmecem ledja iz ljubavi jer mi se ne da bit mrgud i talasat te stvaram pozitivnu atmosferu u kojij ce on sam pozeljeti sudjelovati, mos si mislit, muskarci su bogomdana bica koja sve to uzimaju zdravo za gotovo, ovako sam mrgud kad trebam bit mrgud pa poslije zasjajim jos sladjim cvrkutom.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Znam lavko, na to sam i mislila, da ti pijes lijekove.

Casa, pa dobij ospice, sto da ti radim. Ne znam kako ti hendlas svoju, valjda si cudotvorka.

----------


## lavko

Jao ljudi meni se vrti u glavi, ja ću se za danas povući, moja moć apsorpcije je iscijeđena.

----------


## casa

Lavko, drz se i sve ti je to zivot. Ako ga volis, pusti ga da izbaci iz sebe sto treba. Kad pocnete razgovarat nemoj dramit vec nastavi u svakodnevnom tonu... I djeca imaju pravo bit s tatom nasamo bez da mame znaju sto rade. Pusti i dijete i muza da surfaju ili ne... Nece nista biti malenoh od sat surfanja a tako ce se otvorit vrata za drugacije zajednicko vrijeme.

----------


## tangerina

i moj napreduje samo kad ga se prodrma, a sklon je eskapizmu za poludit, u njemu vlada jedan troll koji ga samo vuče u igrice i serije. 
ali da to radim prečesto, sigurna sam da ne bi bilo tako učinkovito, već bi se osjećao kao da ga stalno popravljam i da mu poručujem da ništa ne valja. Ovako i sam kaže "ma je, u pravu si" (nakon branjenja i psovanja i svađanja naravno). Tako da ta faza žmirenja po meni ima svoju svrhu, to je ko ono davanje kritika u sendviču između dvije pohvale.

Inače, mm je imao jednu fazu kad je i sa sinom ušao u neki vrlo loš pattern komunikacije, i ja to nikako nisam mogla gledat kao "njihov odnos u koji se ne trebam petljati". Non stop su bili u svađi i ratu i nimalo se nisu razumjeli, a mm se tu postavljao kao da su za to oboje jednako krivi. Naravno da sam morala upotrijebit svu svoju snagu i energiju da mu ukažem na to da je sam za to odgovoran i da on to mora popravit, a ne čekat da se dijete popravi, bome smo se svađali i svađali oko toga. Dok mu nije došlo iz guzice u glavu i dok se nije toga ozbiljno uhvatio. Tako da i tu treba razlikovati je li nešto moj perfekcionizam, ili zaista problematičan odnos, jer ako dva člana moje obitelji imaju loš međusoban odnos, to je itekako moj problem.

----------


## cvijeta73

jen, da, ali nije lako biti uz nekoga s dijagnozom. dok su me mučili napadi panike, ajme prije dvadeset godina, ja ne znam, to je bilo strašno. slobodno mogu reći da sam bila grozna i nimalo dobro društvo za nekakav suživot. nismo bili u braku, i iskreno, ne znam bih li ja onda izdržala da je bila obrnuta situacija.  

treba samo vidjeti što mislite kad kažete - preći preko toga. mislim da nije dobro prelaziti preko ičega što nam smeta. al isto tako treba biti svjestan (il se to ja samo tako tješim :D ) da dođu periodi u braku kad je brak - loš. 
baš loš.
mi smo imali takve periode. il smo se stalno svađali, oko novaca, oko djece, oko kućanskih poslova, il pak živjeli kao dva cimera.

a onda dođu i oni dobri periodi. 

suma sumarum, nakon 15 godina braka, niti ja baš ne vjerujem u te neke velike razgovore i velike instant promjene nakon njih.
no, nisam ni pristalica prelaženja preko ičega.
istreseš ti njemu šta imaš, istrese on tebi, pazite da se ne vrijeđate baš previše, nešto od svega toga se i ulovi, makar i s vremenskim odmakom i ajd dalje.  :Undecided:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Pa tangerina, potpis na sve, i ja imam slican pattern s muzem, vidim da je to cesta pojava.
Ali se ne mogu zaliti na odnos s djecom, tu je stvarno super i tu se uopce ne petljam.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa on se uljuljao debelo jer se meni nakon poroda nije dalo natezati s njim pored malog djeteta a on se nije nešto nudio. I tako sam ja sve odrađivala i bila obzirna prema njemu jer sam mu u trudnoći svašta priuštila, pa nisam spominjala da trebam pomoć. Dok konačno 2 godne poslije to nisam spomenula.


u, ovo ti je vrlo uobičajena stvar.
ja sam s j bila doma na porodiljnom i sve radila. nas dva sami, ja doma, on bi došao doma kao u hotel  :Grin: 
e, onda se rodio j, a on nastavio isto tako. ko u hotelu.
sjećam se kako me jednu večer u krevetu uvatio totaslni očaj jer sam spoznala kako je to - to. kraj. ostajem samohrana mama, s bebom od par mjeseci.
svađali se i svađali, on bio bezobrazan, kuća u kaosu, ma užas. 
i onda mu došlo iz dupeta u glavu.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Pa ne znam sto mislis pod velikim razgovorima, mi dosta razgovaramo i oni, bas smo povezani, djeca odu spavat i mi otvorimo bocu vina i chillamo do 5 ujutro i istresamo si dusu u mirnoj atmosferi, i to nama bas pomaze da se u uzurbanom tempu ne nakupi puno stvari ispod tepiha. Nisu to po meni neki veliki razgovori vec normalan odnos, samo sto uz malu djecu treba pronaci vremena i za to.

----------


## casa

Pa cvijeto lavko je njemu rekla sta je imala... I sad ajmo dalje... Tako ja to vidim. 
Jen, da velika je razlika izmedu uljuljkanog muza koji povremeno vrijeda i osobe s dijagnozom na lijekovima. Ovo drugo je meni puno teze za suzivot i bas zato sto se lavko trudi i sto joj je bolje moze bit podrska muzu...

----------


## casa

To ti jen nisu ti veliki razgovori... To su normalna propita brbljanja. Veliki razgovori su ti oni ozbiljni: ajmo sad ovo dogovorit. Pa ja se osjecam tako kad ti tako. A kako se ti osjecas kad ja... I tako dalje pa red rasporeda pa opet red ja poruka ...

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa ne znam sto mislis pod velikim razgovorima, mi dosta razgovaramo i oni, bas smo povezani, djeca odu spavat i mi otvorimo bocu vina i chillamo do 5 ujutro i istresamo si dusu u mirnoj atmosferi, i to nama bas pomaze da se u uzurbanom tempu ne nakupi puno stvari ispod tepiha. Nisu to po meni neki veliki razgovori vec normalan odnos, samo sto uz malu djecu treba pronaci vremena i za to.


to je super. i ja bih tako isto. iskreno, tako sam nekako i zamišljala brak, razgovori do 5 ujutro uz bocu vina.
al eto, ne pali u mom slučaju, mm zaspe valjda u 15 minuta kad bih ja chillala uz vino, do besvijesti bih mogla analizirati i filozofirati. hbg, ništa od toga u mom slučaju  :Undecided:  
možemo pit vino, i zahebavati se, i kartati do 5 ujutro, to da, ali ne i razgovorati o odnosu.

----------


## Lili75

> Haha Lili, probala sam ja sve, i nema kod nas puno fajde od toga da ja stalno podmecem ledja iz ljubavi jer mi se ne da bit mrgud i talasat te stvaram pozitivnu atmosferu u kojij ce on sam pozeljeti sudjelovati, mos si mislit, *muskarci su bogomdana bica koja sve to uzimaju zdravo za gotovo*, ovako sam mrgud kad trebam bit mrgud pa poslije zasjajim jos sladjim cvrkutom.


e ovo mi je najgore, a uz to ja nisam po svojoj naravi mrgud (on je) nego turbo veseljak i pozitiva, onda mi još teže pada ako je on grintav i nezadovoljno nešto prigovara, torpedirala bih ga na Mars ne zbog samog grintanja nego što meni remeti moje raspoloženje i moj balans  :Grin:  onda odem trčat  :Trči:   i vratim se ko nova.


*cvijeto i* ti si mi tako zanimljiva za čitati  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Curke,

jel ima netko od vas muža onako iskonskog veseljaka, opuštenog i smirenog koji se rijetko nervozira?

Heba te di su ti, nestali s lica zemlje  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

> Curke,
> 
> jel ima netko od vas muža onako iskonskog veseljaka, opuštenog i smirenog koji se rijetko nervozira?
> 
> Heba te di su ti, nestali s lica zemlje


Moj bivši... 
 :Grin:

----------


## mitovski

> e ovo mi je najgore, a uz to ja nisam po svojoj naravi mrgud (on je) nego turbo veseljak i pozitiva, onda mi još teže pada ako je on grintav i nezadovoljno nešto prigovara, torpedirala bih ga na Mars ne zbog samog grintanja nego što meni remeti moje raspoloženje i moj balans  onda odem trčat   i vratim se ko nova.
> 
> 
> *cvijeto i* ti si mi tako zanimljiva za čitati


Kao da sam ja pisala...točno to....osim što ja na žalost ne odem trčat :D ali uzmem psa pa odem šetati

----------


## Barbi

> jel ima netko od vas muža onako iskonskog veseljaka, opuštenog i smirenog koji se rijetko nervozira?


Ima ih ima.  :Smile:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Cvijeto, odat cu ti malu tajnu, mi paralelno igramo drustvene igre jer je moj sin ovisnik o drustvenim igrama pa ih imami milijun, pa red igre, red razgovora, pa u nekom trenutku prestanemo igrati kad se previse udubimo u razgovor. Mm se toliko omekne da cak pristane dici se prvi ujutro s djecom :D

----------


## Lili75

> Moj bivši...


Hebi ga nekad nas zezne vlastiti izbor, i ja sam imala jednog takvog bivšeg  :Grin: 


*mitovski* i šetnja sa psom je izvrsna relaksacija.

ja mislim *jen* da su TM i MM zapravo jako dobri u usporedbi s nekim drugim, a nas dvije smo zahtjevne i ne dozvoljavamo "uljuljkivanje"  :Grin:  moj se žali da mu stalno po kvartu govore da je on jedini tata koji je toliko vani s djecom (a to govore ovi čijih muževa nikad u blizini ni djece ni kuće).

----------


## Trina

> možemo pit vino, i zahebavati se, i kartati do 5 ujutro, to da, ali ne i razgovorati o odnosu.


Eto tome ti služe mailovi. Za muževe koji nemaju živaca slušati ili za parove koji bacaju posuđe po kući. U mailu nećeš napisati "Gle, ti si toliki kreten da bi trebao živjeti u ustanovi a ne u braku". Nego ćeš onako smireno i racionalno objasniti što ti ide na živce. A on će u miru čitati.

----------


## Deaedi

Joj, da moram sa muzem komunicirati emailom, ne bi mi to sjelo. Iskreno, mislila bi da je skrenuo. Radije bi da me posalje u pm, nego da mi posalje neki psiho racionalni email.

----------


## casa

Ja bih na mail pomislila da je stvarno gotovo. Ono meni bi to bio znak da to nije covjek za mene. Al kuzim cemu to idejno sluzi. Samo ja tako smireno i u svadi a mm bi u mailu napisao U pm da u tri pm moras li .... Jesam li stoput je...rekao da je...

----------


## KrisZg

> Curke,
> 
> jel ima netko od vas muža onako iskonskog veseljaka, opuštenog i smirenog koji se rijetko nervozira?
> 
> Heba te di su ti, nestali s lica zemlje


MM. 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Trina

> Joj, da moram sa muzem komunicirati emailom, ne bi mi to sjelo. Iskreno, mislila bi da je skrenuo. Radije bi da me posalje u pm, nego da mi posalje neki psiho racionalni email.


To je zato što imate dobru komunikaciju. Ja i moj smo oboje pretemperamentni, nervozni i žestoki pa nikad ne uspijevamo ozbiljne i kritične situacije izvući mirnim i konstruktivnim razgovorom

----------


## seni

Sve ja to razumijem, da svaki brak ima faze, da ima teških perioda...
i da se većina ljudi u braku i posvađa.
i da u bijesu covjek svašta izgovori.
no ipak postoje granice.
Epiteti tipa - hebena glupača  :Shock: , meni je to nezamislivo.
a problem je u tome, da kada parteri otpuste kočnice i krenu s takvom retorikom, se samo pitaš, sto je sljedeće?

----------


## Apsu

> MM. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


Je, tvoj je totalna mirnoca od covjeka, na kilometar se vidi  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Curke,
> 
> jel ima netko od vas muža onako iskonskog veseljaka, opuštenog i smirenog koji se rijetko nervozira?
> 
> Heba te di su ti, nestali s lica zemlje


Mm je isto u toj vreći. Smiren. Bome i mora biti jer ne bi svatko mene podnio.

----------


## lavko

Virnem svako malo sto pisete. Mailom komuniciraju oni koji to pismeno rade bolje nego usmeno. I u.miru pisu. I u miru citaju. I razmisle. Pa djeluju. To neki uzivo ne znaju.

----------


## Beti3

1.    Dobar brak se ne događa slučajno. Dobar brak se gradi.
 2.    Učite iz iskustva. Nemojte ponavljati stalno iste pogreške.
 3.    Ako mislite da on/ona izgleda dobro recite mu/joj.
 4.    Budući da nitko nije savršen naučite cijeniti različitosti.
 5.    Ignorirajte sitnice.
 6.    Izlazite sa suprugom. Bez obzira što ste u braku morate imati povremene spojeve.
 7.    Praštajte i nemojte biti zlopamtilo.
 8.    Budite ljubazni. Sa suprugom uvijek razgovarajte s najvećom  nježnošću. Recite „Hvala“, „Bi li molim te…“, „Bi li se ljutio ako bih  ja…“
 9.    Zajedno napravite večeru, zajedno večerajte, zajedno idite u krevet.
 10.    Život je kratak recite „Volim te“ bar jednom dnevno.
 11.    Što više vremena potrošite na pokušaje da mijenjate partnera, to ćete imati manje vremena da poboljšavate sebe.
 12.    Pričajte jedno s drugim, ne jedno drugom.
 13.    Nije važno oko čega se svađate, svađanje je loše za vaš odnos.
 14.    Radite puno stvari zajedno.
 15.    Radite puno stvari odvojeno.
 16.    Nemojte brojati. Nemojte hodati uokolo brojeći što i tko od vas dvoje radi više.
 17.    Uvijek se smiješite suprugu, čak i kad ste loše raspoloženi. Ovo je mala investicija koja donosi mnogo.
 18.    Poštujte partnerovu privatnost. Privatnost je fundamentalna ljudska potreba, pa je poštujte.
 19.    Karijera, osobni ciljevi i obitelj su važni, ali ništa nije važnije od vašeg braka.
 20.    Budite svome partneru najveći navijač bilo čim da se bavi.
 21.    Ako ste nešto oprostili nemojte to više spominjati.
 22.    Vaša supruga/suprug ne treba znati da ste primijetili super guzu komada preko puta ulice.
 23.    Budite spontani. Nasmijavajte partnera. Smijeh njeguje dušu.
 24.    Ni jedna osoba vam ne može dati sve što trebate.
 25.    Nemojte divljati ako je zaboravio obljetnicu.
 26.    Pitajte partnera što možete učiniti za njega.
 27.    Ako želite nešto, recite to. Nitko ne čita misli.
 28.    Ako su vam djeca centar svemira, pojavit će se crna rupa kada odu od vas.
 29.    Prepoznajte suprugove slabosti, ali se usredotočite na snage.
 30.    Ako morate uvijek pobijediti u svađi, postupno ćete izgubiti vezu.
 31.    Razgovarajte o svome braku, ali nikome nemojte ogovarati svog supružnika.
 32.    Ne mora svako sitno neslaganje voditi do razgovora o vezi.
 33.    U redu je ne slagati se i posvađati se, sve dok nakon toga razgovarate.
 34.    Nije u redu galamiti, bacati stvari i slično, ni nasamo, a posebno ne pred drugima.
 35.    Nemojte raspravljati pred drugima, osim ako se ne radi o odvjetniku ili bračnom savjetniku.
 36.    Vaša supruga je vaša supruga, a ne vaša majka. Očistite za sobom i sami pospremajte svoje stvari.
 37.    Nije vaš posao da usrećujete partnera niti je to moguće. Svatko je sam kovač svoje sreće.
 38.    Cijenite ljubav koju vam partner daje. Ali nemojte očekivati da vam je poklanja. Ljubav trebate i zaslužiti.
 39.    Kreirajte svoju tradiciju za blagdane.
 40.    Ključ do intimnosti je dijeljenje želja, strahova i nadanja.
 41.    Želite li usrećiti suprugu/supruga operite i složite rublje.  Kućanski poslovi su velika prepreka na putu do sreće ukoliko ih samo  jedan partner radi.
 42.    Poslušajte tuđe savjete, ali sami donosite svoje odluke.
 43.    Spontani izrazi ljubavi su bolji od planiranih.
 44.    Biti sebičan i voljeti je nemoguće.
 45.    Ako primijetite da vaša supruga poludi na spomen neke osobe ili teme, nemojte je spominjati.
 46.    Samo zbog toga što znate gdje je nečiji okidač ne znači da to trebate koristiti.
 47.    Ako ste više u krevetu budni s daljinskim upravljačem nego suprugom tada imate problema u braku.
 48.     Novac je stvar oko koje treba razgovarati, ali ne svađati se.
 49.    Kada ste rekli sve što ste imali, još dodajte partneru da ga volite umjesto da prijetite prekidom ili rastavom.
 50.    Jedna odlična za kraj: „Da bi imali dobar brak svaki put kada  ste u krivu priznajte, svaki put kada znate da ste u pravu prešutite“.

To gugl kaze kad ga pitam o dobrom braku i dobroj vezi  :Smile:  Mozda nesto i vrijedi primijeniti

----------


## larmama

> Curke,
> 
> jel ima netko od vas muža onako iskonskog veseljaka, opuštenog i smirenog koji se rijetko nervozira?
> 
> Heba te di su ti, nestali s lica zemlje


pored mene je  :Cool:  Treba mi dosta truda da ga unervozim  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

Nekako mi odgovori polov icni.

Ok tih vasih par smirenih (sretnice ste) jesu ujedno i veseljaci? Ima njih smirenih al ono nisu neki veseljaci vise racionalni i razumni na zemlji, ozbiljnijeg profila? 

Meni je najsmjesnije kad meni drugi kazu kako je tvoj muz smiren i miran a ha   :Laughing:  ok priznam ja volim zivlji temperamentcal i veselu narav.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja kad vidim ovaj popis mam me prođe volja za čitanjem, da gdje za činjenjem po njemu

----------


## Lili75

Aleksandrovanja  :Laughing: 
The same with me

evo bas sam se lijepo u miru druzila s muzem mir tisina ljetna noc vino bas smo se lijepo ispricali i sad fino u krevetac. Bas mi se spava. Laku noc!

----------


## sirius

> ja kad vidim ovaj popis mam me prođe volja za čitanjem, da gdje za činjenjem po njemu


Nije to tebi za citanje.
To kopiras i saljes muzu na mail neka proucava. :Raspa:

----------


## lavko

Super je ovaj popis ali tko živi po njemu?
Kod nas i dalje šutnja-čovjek je izjavio da mu je to terapija i zato ne komunicira. Do daljnjega.

----------


## lavko

Kad već pričamo..kakp vi podnosite partnerovu šutnju? Na stranu to što je meni to nezrelo, očito nekome treba vremena. Ali teško je onom drugom koji ne šuti.

----------


## Jadranka

> Kad već pričamo..kakp vi podnosite partnerovu šutnju? Na stranu to što je meni to nezrelo, očito nekome treba vremena. Ali teško je onom drugom koji ne šuti.


Nikako. Sutnju duzu od pola sata prekidam po svaku cijenu  :Wink:  al to je ono sto kazem za sebe, ja bi se radije derala po ure, pa se pomorila, pa nastavila dalje normalno, nego sutila... md bi s druge strane mogao valjda sutit godinu dana, al s obzirom da ja to ne mogu, uvijek se brzo raspravimo, i idemo dalje  :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

Ne znam fakat jer mi nikad ne zasutimo.
mozda sam jednom ili 2x u ovih 16 godina a kad zasutim to je kod mene bio znak da je totalno presao granicu i mislim da se boji moje sutnje jer tad skace oko mene ko macka oko kase al tko mi kriv kad ne znam zasutit  :Grin:  ja stalno pricam i bez price ne mogu .

i ovako jadan popamti samo djelic informacija koje ja izgovorim ostatak filtrira  :Laughing:

----------


## Lili75

A jel kad odete s djetwtom negdje van Zg na npr 2 -3 dana da se kao obitelj odmorite od svakodnevice i rutine?
Nas to preporodi i svo cetvero obozavamo putovanja. Melem za dusu i tijelo.

barem da odete stajaznam ba 1dnevni izlet u Trakoscan.

----------


## Apsu

> Kad već pričamo..kakp vi podnosite partnerovu šutnju? Na stranu to što je meni to nezrelo, očito nekome treba vremena. Ali teško je onom drugom koji ne šuti.


Ja sam ona koja se makne i zasuti, a mm to nikako ne podnosi  :Laughing: 
Moja sutnja je rezultat povrijedenosti i introvertiranosti u tom trenutku, moram se povuc jer da planem svasta bi rekla i povrijedila ga. Ostala bi vjerojatno bez pokojeg tanjura, stakla na vratima, krila ormara, prozora...pa mi se bolje maknut  :Smile:

----------


## marta

Meščini da je bolje razbijat tanjure nego šutit.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nekako mi odgovori polov icni.
> 
> Ok tih vasih par smirenih (sretnice ste) jesu ujedno i veseljaci? Ima njih smirenih al ono nisu neki veseljaci vise racionalni i razumni na zemlji, ozbiljnijeg profila? 
> 
> Meni je najsmjesnije kad meni drugi kazu kako je tvoj muz smiren i miran a ha   ok priznam ja volim zivlji temperamentcal i veselu narav.


Moj je smiren i nije veseljak koji bi arlaukao na nogometnoj utakmici, ali je sposoban naći zadovoljstvo i tihu radost u malim stvarima (to sam tek od njega naučila, odnosno shvatila koja je to prednost). Ne uzrujava se oko budalaština. Nije kralj drame. Nije cjepidlaka ni zlopamtilo. Na sreću! 

Mana ove smirenosti je izvjesna doza inertnosti koja mi ne odgovara baš uvijek, ali bolje je da je tako. Ja sam ta koja uvijek vučem i teglim i bockam "treba ovo, treba ono", a on je taj koji kaže "ženo, stani na loptu, sve bu dobro, bitno smo već riješili". Dobro funkcioniramo zajedno, ali morali smo naučiti osobine partnera gledati u pozitivnom svjetlu. Ja nikad ne bih rekla "kog vraga ležiš na tom kauču cijeli dan" ali bih rekla "možeš mi skinuti zavjese". To je rečenica koja pokreće. On će se UVIJEK pridružiti svakoj aktivnosti. Neke će i pokrenuti, one koje ga zanimaju (auto, bicikli, vikendica do koje mu je stalo više nego meni). Tako su i djeca naučila - štajaznam, kad netko krene praznit suđericu ili vešmašinu, dojurit će bar još jedna osoba pomagati, da bude brže gotovo. Ali to nije nastalo preko noći. 

Bilo je svakakvih dana, pogotovo dok su djeca bila mala i dok sam ja radila posao koji me držao cijeli dan izvan kuće. Tu moram skinuti kapu mm-u, jer te 2 godine on je jasličkoj djeci bio i mama i tata, a ja sam bila iscrpljena i kronično nezadovoljna. Moralo je negdje puknuti i puklo je - našla drugi posao. Spasila sam si zdravlje, a po svoj prilici i brak.

----------


## lavko

Ja sam isto tip za razbijat tanjure radije nego šutjeti. MM je tip koji može šutjeti zauvijek ako ja ne pokrenem razgovor. Ja iz svoje perspektive ne mogu shvatiti tu šutnju da živim sto godina, kako netko nema potrebu progovoriti, posebno ako ga nešto muči i što misli dobiti šutnjom-samo vrijeme da se ohladi valjda.
Ovaj put je šutnja duža no ikada.

----------


## Mojca

> Hebi ga nekad nas zezne vlastiti izbor, i ja sam imala jednog takvog bivšeg


A još je i kuhao.  :Smile:  
I bio pomorac, pa sam se i uspjela odmoriti i ponovno ga poželjeti.  :Smile:  

Ma ne žalim, znam dobro zašto je bivši.

----------


## Mojca

> ja kad vidim ovaj popis mam me prođe volja za čitanjem, da gdje za činjenjem po njemu


I mene.

----------


## Mojca

> Kad već pričamo..kakp vi podnosite partnerovu šutnju? Na stranu to što je meni to nezrelo, očito nekome treba vremena. Ali teško je onom drugom koji ne šuti.



Pitam ga nešto o poslu, pa se raspriča.  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

> Meščini da je bolje razbijat tanjure nego šutit.


Couldn't agree more!

----------


## Peterlin

lavko, da li bi voljela da tvoje dijete jednog dana razbija tanjure? Ili da šuti bez kraja i konca? Da li bi voljela da se tvoje dijete ponaša onako kako se ti ponašaš ili kako se tm ponaša? 

Ovo su pitanja koja bih ja sebi postavila i koja si iz dana u dan postavljam. Iz iskustva - odgoj djece jaaaako je puno pomogao i da naš brak izgleda kako sad izgleda - ok. Tu nema mjesta za duge šutnje jer nužno moraš komunicirati oko djece. ALIIII isto tako odgoj djece ne ostavlja prostora za prazne hodove  u kakav se pretvorila i ova rasprava ovdje - kao trčanje hrčka na onom kolutu - ne stiže se nikam.

Komunikacija izgleda ovako: što ćemo sutra jesti? Tko ide u šetnju s djetetom? Da li je jela, pila, ovo ono.... 

Šutnja "ima slike-nema tona" mi je djetinjasta i glupa. Šutnja tipa "ostavimo dubokoumne budalaštine i filozofiju na miru" mi je sasvim prihvatljiva. Filozofirat možemo ovdje. Doma s muževima - paaa, u mojoj kući to baš ne stanuje, ne na dnevnoj bazi.

----------


## tangerina

je li kad kažete razbijanje tanjura mislite stvarno na razbijanje tanjura?
jer ja nikako ne bih volila da moje dijete razbija tanjure u ljutnji, niti išta drugo, to mi je baš nekako agresivno
a prije par stranica je bilo nezamislivo strašno da u ljutnji kaže "glupačo"

----------


## Angie75

uf, i ja sam tip koji zašuti... mm to mrzi, ali nekad mislim da je bolje prešutjeti. pogotovo što za dva dana mogu razmišljati sasvim drukčije, stoput je bolje da taj dan nisam izrekla što sam mislila!

----------


## Angie75

...a tek da krene razbijati, ubila bih ga! 

definitivno sam u taboru šutljivaca!

----------


## tangerina

šutnja da se čovjek zbroji i skulira mi je razumljiva nekoliko sati, ajde jedan dan ako je ozbiljniji problem, plus još pola dana fore dok se osoba misli kako da sad prekinem šutnju, šta prvo da kažem. duže od toga mi je isto malo pasivno agresivna igra, kao neko kažnjavanje. da postaviš neko pratkično pitanje vezano za dijete ili kuću, misliš li da bi ti odgovorio ili prešutio? nije sramota prekinut šutnju s nečim dubokim poput "je li kakala ona danas?"  :Grin: 

već sam napisala, meni je kad god smo imali šutnju u kući, to bilo neizdrživo, iz kože bih izašla.

----------


## Jadranka

Ne znam nista o razbijanju tanjura, al vratima sam lupala  :Laughing:

----------


## Angie75

> plus još pola dana fore dok se osoba misli kako da sad prekinem šutnju, šta prvo da kažem.



da ovo je totalno istina, najteže na kraju bude prekinuti tu šutnju  :lool: 
istina je da u njoj ima i pasivne agresije, ja se trudim prekinuti je prije nego dođe do toga (samo treba smisliti kako).
ma nema do komunikacije, samo stvarno nekad čovjek bude preljut. nije šutnja uvijek zlato, ali mislim da je bolja od prosipanja uvreda.

----------


## cvijeta73

moj ode van kuće u jeku svađe. ajme kako to mrzim. al na kraju ispadne bolje tako. šutili nismo nikada više od sat-dva, ako i toliko. i uvijek je to bila ta pasivno-agresivna igra, ne zbrajanje nego ono - sad ćeš ti vidjeti. sad neću riječ progovoriti dva dana. i onda me prođe za pol sata. ili njega. ne mogu ja to. 
tanjure nismo nikad razbijali. 

nego, ja sam se pogubila, zašto je pak on uvrijeđen? zašto šuti? ti si njega iživcirala s nosanjem, on je tebe uvrijedio, ti si se istresla na njega nakon toga, i šta mu je sad u stvari?

----------


## Peterlin

> je li kad kažete razbijanje tanjura mislite stvarno na razbijanje tanjura?
> jer ja nikako ne bih volila da moje dijete razbija tanjure u ljutnji, niti išta drugo, to mi je baš nekako agresivno
> a prije par stranica je bilo nezamislivo strašno da u ljutnji kaže "glupačo"


Joj, ja se toga sjećam iz roditeljskog doma. Strašno... Tako je stradao moj omiljeni porculanski dječji tanjur (s komadom kuhane govedine koja je bila na njemu). Vidjela sam svoje roditelje kako to rade pa sam poželjela i ja. Osjećaj je odvratan. NIKADA mi nije palo na pamet to ponoviti. Ne donosi ništa dobro, a poslije se osjećaš ko g*ovno ako si ti bacio tanjur ili ko ekspres lonac ako ga je netko drugi bacio. 

Moji roditelji se i danas časte glupačama i kretenima, što mi je također odvratno kao i psovanje i spominjanje predaka. I također ne donosi ništa dobro jer se čovjek poslije teško otrese toga što je čuo ili izgovorio. 

Jednostavno je: ponašaš se onako kako očekuješ da se druga osoba (ili dijete) ponaša. To funkcionira savršeno kod odgoja djece. Kod nas je donijelo puno promjena na bolje i kod odraslih. Ostavila sam se tjeranja maka na konac u dobi od 30 godina i nikada se ne bih vratila.

----------


## Deaedi

> Meščini da je bolje razbijat tanjure nego šutit.


Joj, ja nikako ne podnosim drama queen osobe. Razbijanje tanjura mi je znak da imam posla sa razmazenim deristem koje je ostalo na nivou djeteta od 3g i onih tantruma u toj dobi- tipa bacim se na pod i radim scenu jer ne znam jos verbalizirati sta me muci i sta zelim. To ne bi trpila, po meni to nije zrela osoba.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Mm nikad ne suti, nije taj tip, ja se moram maknut kad me toliko izivcira da mi se zafitilji u glavi, odem pusit na balkon i kazem mu da mi se vise ne obraca i onda planir sutiti danima ali nikad ne izdrzim. A i moras stalno nesto oko kuce i djece komunicirati pa stvarno ne znam kako bi ti prakticno izgledalo da netko stvarno danima suti?

----------


## larmama

> Nekako mi odgovori polov icni.
> 
> Ok tih vasih par smirenih (sretnice ste) jesu ujedno i veseljaci? Ima njih smirenih al ono nisu neki veseljaci vise racionalni i razumni na zemlji, ozbiljnijeg profila? 
> 
> Meni je najsmjesnije kad meni drugi kazu kako je tvoj muz smiren i miran a ha   ok priznam ja volim zivlji temperamentcal i veselu narav.


nevjerni Toma  :Grin: 
mislim da ga neke ne bi za susjeda dok gleda sportska natjecanja  :Cool:

----------


## Willow

najbolji savjet koji smo dobili na predbračnom tečaju je bio: "ne govorite jedan drugome ružne riječi"

----------


## KrisZg

> Je, tvoj je totalna mirnoca od covjeka, na kilometar se vidi


Je, samo od kada se rasirio ljudi mu se ispricavaju cim ga pogledaju hahaha. Ponekada imam osjecaj kao da imam bodyguarda  :Grin: 
Takvu toleranciju je tesko naci danas pa mene fizicki boli pomisao da bih ga mogla povrijediti. Mi se svadimo samo ako nema sexa vise od par dana, tada tenzije narastu i obicno se porjeckamo oko necega i nakon 15min se pocnemo smijati jer znamo zasto. 
Sa poantom popisa se slazem i tvrdim da se moze tako ako se hoce. 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Trina

> Kad već pričamo..kakp vi podnosite partnerovu šutnju?


Jako dobro

----------


## larmama

> Je, samo od kada se rasirio ljudi mu se ispricavaju cim ga pogledaju hahaha. Ponekada imam osjecaj kao da imam bodyguarda 
> Takvu toleranciju je tesko naci danas pa mene fizicki boli pomisao da bih ga mogla povrijediti. Mi se svadimo samo ako nema sexa vise od par dana, tada tenzije narastu i obicno se porjeckamo oko necega i nakon 15min se pocnemo smijati jer znamo zasto. 
> Sa poantom popisa se slazem i tvrdim da se moze tako ako se hoce. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


joj Kris, kao da ja ovo pišem. Samo što je moj mršav a kolege su ga na poslu znale zezati kad negdje trebaju utjerati nešto nek on samo stane iza njih. A on ne bi ni mrava zgazio.  I da meni je isto teško kad krenem sa svojim uredovanjem a znam da je dao sve od sebe i da bez veze pilam. Nekad se zanesem  :Cool:  ipak je iza nas  21 godina veze. Uglavnom još uvijek učim od njega.

----------


## čokolada

> Jako dobro


 :Laughing:

----------


## Lili75

> A još je i kuhao.  
> I bio pomorac, pa sam se i uspjela odmoriti i ponovno ga poželjeti.  
> 
> Ma ne žalim, znam dobro zašto je bivši.





> Pitam ga nešto o poslu, pa se raspriča.


*Mojca n*a oba citata  :Laughing:  luda si 




> Ne znam nista o razbijanju tanjura, al vratima sam lupala


o i ja sam se nalupala vratima 




> nevjerni Toma 
> mislim da ga neke ne bi za susjeda dok gleda sportska natjecanja


Super da je takav l*armama. J*a sam iz kraja gdje su ljudi inače onako veseliji, opušteniji i zahebanti (Mujo i Fata  :Smile: )pa mi takvi karakteri baš odgovaraju.

----------


## Lili75

inače slažem se s *Peterlin* da djeca gledaju naše ponašanje i uče modele ponašanja.

Baš zbog toga ne želim biti mrtvo puhalo i sve nešto na finjaka u rukavicama (nisam to ja, mislim to radim samo radi potreba posla kad mi dođu ovi iz EU  :Razz: )  neka vide malo emocija, živosti u braku, obitelji, nauče se za sebe izborit  :Laughing:  i to su važne lekcije.

svakome je nešto važno i bitnije od nekih drugih osobina, recimo meni inertnost (koja je *Peterlin* podnošljiva i zna je izhendlat)  jakoooo smeta u svakom pogledu i baš sam happy da nijedan član naše male obitelji nije inertan tip, mi smo putujuća, vesela čerga  :Smile: 

ova tema mi je mraak.

----------


## KrisZg

Po meni je teze se izboriti konstruktivnim razgovorom za nesto nego imati acting out reakciju. Pogotovo u danasnje vrijeme gdje su svi sveci.To je ono sto ja zelim da nasa djeca nauce.It takes skills.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne znam nista o razbijanju tanjura, al vratima sam lupala


I ja, ali u roditeljskom domu. Nisam mužu nikada, ali baš nikada to napravila. Nije to ničim zaslužio.

Ali zato sam se s roditeljima u mladosti znala grdo posvađati. I mm sa svojom mamom. Ne zato što je on nešto rekao, nego zato što je ona mislila da mu može svašta reći. On je u mladosti bio ubojica telefona. Nekoliko ih je uredno tresnuo o pod. Ne lupaju svi tanjure... Eto, budući da jako dobro znamo kako izgleda obiteljska drama, jako se trudimo to NE raditi u svom domu. 

Btw. probala je moja svekrva i meni svašta reći. Tri puta - prvi, zadnji i nikada više. Probali su moji roditelji ponašati se prema mm-u i našoj obitelji kako su navikli međusobno, pa sam ih izbacila iz kuće. Isto tri puta - prvi, zadnji i nikad više. Sad sam ja najbolja snaha, a mm najbolji zet. Jednostavno u nekom trenutku treba PREKINUTI taj krug nepriličnog ponašanja i gotovo. Pa se ljudi ili primire ili odu.

----------


## lavko

> Po meni je teze se izboriti konstruktivnim razgovorom za nesto nego imati acting out reakciju. Pogotovo u danasnje vrijeme gdje su svi sveci.To je ono sto ja zelim da nasa djeca nauce.It takes skills.
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


Slažem se. Najteže je održati konstruktivan razgovor i poštovati sugovornika, to se može jedino hladne glave. Sve ovo od vikanja i lupanja do šutnje su krajnosti i tu nema kontrole, a kada nema kontrole, gubimo tlo pod nogama.

----------


## casa

Pa al nisu oni smireni i tihi mrtva puhala. Ja iz roditeljskog doma nosim traume shizofrenicne majke i valjda je to iskustvo tako oblikovalo moj karakter da mi ne pada na pamet scenarit. I razlikovat stvari oko kojih vrijedi nervirat se je isto vazno. Postujem da drugi glasno izrazavaju emocihe kao mm al to ne znaci da mi tihi emocija nemamo. Samo ono deranje ne pomaze rijesit probleme vec samo eventualno za izbacit frustracije. A to se moze i na druge nacine...recimo usisavanjem.

----------


## lavko

Istina, to deranje je samo ispuhivanje, ja sam se naučila derat doma jer mi se toleriralo, sad učim udahnuti 10 puta, otići van da izventiliram...onda reći ili napisati - meni je pisanje idealno jer kao introvert kažem neizmjerno više pisanjem, nego u osobnom kontaktu.

----------


## jelena.O

otići van možeš samo pod uvjetom ako malo dete nije doma ili ako znaš da će se drugi pobrinut za njega, ili ako i dete otpeljaš pa se skupa ladite

----------


## KrisZg

> Slažem se. Najteže je održati konstruktivan razgovor i poštovati sugovornika, to se može jedino hladne glave. Sve ovo od vikanja i lupanja do šutnje su krajnosti i tu nema kontrole, a kada nema kontrole, gubimo tlo pod nogama.


Stvar izbora. Opet se vracam na isto i ponavljam se. Osvjestiti zasto koristimo taj obrazac, sto dobivamo time od druge strane i mijenjati ako zelimo. Nije u kamenu upisano.
Ja imam poznanicu(starija osoba) koja upitno uspjesno godinama kontrolira muza visokim tlakom. Terapiju pije prema potrebi. Kako joj kada treba. Muz je uvijek na 100 muka i kao ona je jaca strana. On njoj vraca alkoholizmom.
Ah taj brak. Kazalisna pozornica zivota.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

> I ja, ali u roditeljskom domu. Nisam mužu nikada, ali baš nikada to napravila. Nije to ničim zaslužio.


baš nikada nije zaslužio da lupiš vratima?  :Grin: 
E vidiš moj je, al to je opet do kriterija i hormona nakon poroda  :Smile: 

*Kris t*voj je vanserijski, to znam.

----------


## lavko

O Jelena, ja i dijete pokupim sa sobom. Pa se luftamo.

----------


## Lili75

> Pa al nisu oni smireni i tihi mrtva puhala. Ja iz roditeljskog doma nosim traume shizofrenicne majke i valjda je to iskustvo tako oblikovalo moj karakter da mi ne pada na pamet scenarit. I razlikovat stvari oko kojih vrijedi nervirat se je isto vazno. Postujem da drugi glasno izrazavaju emocihe kao mm al to ne znaci da mi tihi emocija nemamo. Samo ono deranje ne pomaze rijesit probleme vec samo eventualno za izbacit frustracije. A to se moze i na druge nacine...recimo usisavanjem.


*casa* naravno da nisu i potpuno razumijem tvoj background i razloge bježanja od burnijih situacija  :grouphug: 

Različito reagiramo, kod mene su emocije jako izražene, kad bi vidjela moju sveki kad čestita sinu za osvojenu prestižnu nagradu i mene kako to ja radim bilo bi ti jasno. Kod mene sija ponos u očima, 100 riječi pohvale izgovorim, govor tijela samo takav, a sveki neko potiho bravo blju blju niš osjećaš se ko da nisi ništa ni osvojio, mlačne rekacije za popi... kod nas kad se veselimo, ljutimo to se itekako vidi, čuje i osjeti  :Grin:  takvi smo. Al mi odmah nastavljamo dalje i nakon svadje, izbacimo te osjećaje kažemo što mislimo i za 5 min ko da ništa nije bilo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Istina, to deranje je samo ispuhivanje, ja sam se naučila derat doma jer mi se toleriralo, sad učim udahnuti 10 puta, otići van da izventiliram...onda reći ili napisati - meni je pisanje idealno jer kao introvert kažem neizmjerno više pisanjem, nego u osobnom kontaktu.


To uopće nije stvar učenja. To je stvar odluke. Trenutne. 

Kao prestati pušiti. Nema nikakvih prijelaznih perioda. Kažeš sebi "sad je dosta, JA mogu i znam bolje" i gotovo. 

Isto vrijedi i za:
- samosažaljevanje
- brzopletost
- lijenost (tu pripada i zavlačenje donošenja odluka)
- neorganiziranost

Eto, sad sam nabrojila svoje mane... Na onom topicu "Što čitate?" pitala me tanja_b što mislim o knjizi Divljina koju sam pročitala u 2 dana... E, pa, ta knjiga me podsjetila kakva sam i sama bila prije nego sam odlučila da ja to nisam zaslužila i da sebi mogu i trebam priuštiti bolje. Bila sam sklona optuživati druge za ono što mi u životu ne ide. Kad sam to ostavila iza sebe i preuzela odgovornost za vlastito dobro, sve je krenulo kako treba. Ali to je proces. 

Samo za info - to je ova knjiga: http://www.najboljeknjige.com/conten...px?BookID=1938

Komentar - žena je propješačila gotovo 2000 km planinske staze uzduž Amerike, a gotovo ništa oko sebe nije vidjela jer se bavila sama sobom. To joj je trebalo da stare obrasce ponašanja ostavi iza sebe i uspjela je. 

A za rješavanje loših obrazaca iz mladosti preporučujem knjigu "Otrovni roditelji" Susan Forward.

----------


## Peterlin

> baš nikada nije zaslužio da lupiš vratima? 
> E vidiš moj je, al to je opet do kriterija i hormona nakon poroda 
> 
> *Kris t*voj je vanserijski, to znam.


Nije. Ne štedim ja njega ni on mene, ali bolje pale neke druge metode.

----------


## lavko

> Stvar izbora. Opet se vracam na isto i ponavljam se. Osvjestiti zasto koristimo taj obrazac, sto dobivamo time od druge strane i mijenjati ako zelimo. Nije u kamenu upisano.
> Ja imam poznanicu(starija osoba) koja upitno uspjesno godinama kontrolira muza visokim tlakom. Terapiju pije prema potrebi. Kako joj kada treba. Muz je uvijek na 100 muka i kao ona je jaca strana. On njoj vraca alkoholizmom.
> Ah taj brak. Kazalisna pozornica zivota.
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


Ma to je kukavičluk tako manipulirati...ja sam se znala izvlačiti na - loš mi je, imam fazu OKP-a baš sada da izazovem sažaljenje ali davno prije. Ne želim to raditi. Čak i sada kada mi je stvarno teško zbog ovakvog odnosa ne želim uopće cviliti da je meni loše, stresno, da sam anksiozna i sl. Hoću se otarasiti toga da me neko šlepa kao žrtvu a možda me inače ne bi šlepao.

----------


## Deaedi

> O Jelena, ja i dijete pokupim sa sobom. Pa se luftamo.


Nemoj, ostavi dijete s njim. Odmori se.

----------


## Lili75

> Nije. Ne štedim ja njega ni on mene, ali bolje pale neke druge metode.


A tako mudrica si ti  :Wink: 




> Nemoj, ostavi dijete s njim. Odmori se.


Apsolutno, ti trebaš odmor.

Nisi mi odgovorila *lavko* jel vi idete kamo onako obiteljski maknut se iz ZG?

----------


## lavko

A to..putujemo na more ponekad, ali iskreno, nismo obiteljski išli na izlete. Bili smo u ZOO i bili smo kod njegovih u Zagorju. Na moru on provodi vrijeme u moru jer se bavi morem.

----------


## Lili75

E to trebate malo uvest pa makar bili izleti tu oko Zg i da ste tad sve troje duhom i tijelom prisutni.okrijepilo bi vas sigurna sam  :Smile: 
Ima super ponuda i preko onih kupona.
a zoo ne smatram nekim extra izletom kad je u gradu u kojem zivim ono bas maknut se negdje u prirodu dalje od grada.

----------


## Peterlin

> E to trebate malo uvest pa makar bili izleti tu oko Zg i da ste tad sve troje duhom i tijelom prisutni.okrijepilo bi vas sigurna sam 
> Ima super ponuda i preko onih kupona.
> a zoo ne smatram nekim extra izletom kad je u gradu u kojem zivim ono bas maknut se negdje u prirodu dalje od grada.


X

Nama je grunt bio (i ostao) psihoterapija. I nema wifija. Ali kako smo to nabavili prije više od 10 godina (bolje da ne zbrajam kak vrijeme brzo ide) djeca su naučila da tamo nema elektronike, da nema vode (sad ima, ali dugo nije bilo), da ima trave koju treba kositi, voćki koje treba timariti....

Neki dan sam rekla da ćemo morati razmisliti što s tom kućom (stara olupina - trebat će uskoro odlučiti što dalje) a moj mlađi sin kaže "Dobra je kućica, ne damo ju..."

Stariji je slično rekao davno davno, imao je valjda 5 godina. Čuo nas je razgovarati koliko bi se povećala vrijednost kuće da se uvede vodovod i koliko bi za nju dobili da ju prodamo, pa je pomislio da to namjeravamo  :Heart:  

Da nemamo vikendicu, vjerojatno bi češće išli na izlete (iako si i to priuštimo, neki dan bili u Soblincu na ribnjacima, tak bzvz, jer nikad prije nismo bili i baš nam se svidjelo - dobro mjesto za ne preambiciozne ribiče.)

Eto, klinci nas slušaju i gledaju i kad im se ne obraćamo i kad to što govorimo nema s njima puno veze. Zato je jako važno da sredimo vlastite živote i odnose s drugima. Jer ono što valja prenosi se dalje, ali i ono što ne valja također.

----------


## mitovski

Meni se čini da za zdraviji odnos i ljepši brak mama i tata trebaju imati vrijeme za sebe. 
Nama to tako fali jer nemamo bake i dede a J. želi ostati samo kod jedne moje prijateljice jer se voli družiti s njenim sinom pa jednom u 2 mjeseca dobijemo par sati za sebe i to nam tako dobro sjedne, preporodimo se. Ja bih tako barem 2 puta mjesečno a da imamo bake i dede pa da možemo povremeno spojiti i vikend gdje bi nam bio kraj  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

a hebi ga, ko to sve može, vrijeme samo za sebe, pa vrijeme samo s partnerom, pa kvalitetno vrijeme s djecom, pa ako ih imaš više, kvalitetno vrijeme jedan na jedan s djecom, pa onda još i hodat 2000 km po planinama da sebe spoznaš, pa zdravo kuhat pa radit...
to su sve navlakuše iz kozma.
 :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

mislim, mene ta knjiga već samo ovako nakon tvog posta živcira peterlin :D 
al dobro, ja ne kužim ta putovanja u same sebe valjda. 
ja ti kažem da ta ništa nije shvatila i ništa nije promijenila, nikakve obrasce ponašanja, ajd da se kladimo  :Grin:

----------


## tangerina

ja razumijem putovanja u same sebe i mislim da vrijede, i da je dobro nekad se malo zadubit sam u sebe. I volim knjige o tome, vjerujem da bi mi se ova svidila  :Smile: 
ali sve što naučiš i shvatiš i dokučiš
najteže je primjenjivat u odnosima s bliskim ljudima, jer si tu najtanji pa brzo skreneš u uhodani obrazac

----------


## Lili75

> a hebi ga, ko to sve može, vrijeme samo za sebe, pa vrijeme samo s partnerom, pa kvalitetno vrijeme s djecom, pa ako ih imaš više, kvalitetno vrijeme jedan na jedan s djecom, pa onda još i hodat 2000 km po planinama da sebe spoznaš, pa zdravo kuhat pa radit...
> to su sve navlakuše iz kozma.


 :Laughing:  slažem se

----------


## anabeg

Ja sutim, ali ne da bih izbjegla svađu, šutim nakon sto bude i munja i grmljevine. Šutim jer mi to paše da dodem k sebi i razmislim. Prespavam, ujutro popijem kavu i ko nova sam.

----------


## Lili75

> ja razumijem putovanja u same sebe i mislim da vrijede, i da je dobro nekad se malo zadubit sam u sebe. I volim knjige o tome, vjerujem da bi mi se ova svidila 
> ali sve što naučiš i shvatiš i dokučiš
> najteže je primjenjivat u odnosima s bliskim ljudima, jer si tu najtanji pa brzo skreneš u uhodani obrazac


*tang i*sto potpisujem, sigurno bi mi se knjiga svidjela.
potpuno razumijem i obožavam putovanja u samu sebe, to je neprocjenjivo iskustvo.

Meni je dovoljno otići negdje u prirodu i evo me odmah počinjem razgovor sa sobom (nekad u sebi a često bome i naglas). :Laughing:

----------


## marta

Ja sam se nalupala vratima (staklenim) i efikasno stukla vise gadnih servisa koje smo dobili na vjencanju. I da, opet tvrdim, bolje razbit tanjur nego drzat doma tihu misu. A nisam ni usamljena pri tome. 
Pasivna agresija je definitivno na vrhu ljestvice najgorih ponasanja ikad i igdje. Aktivna agresija je kat nize, blazi oblik agresivnig ponasanja. Kad osvijestis vlastitu pasivnu agresiju i stav tipa "ako ti ne znas sta mi je, ja ti to sigurno necu reci", onda ti ne preostaje nista drugo nego da plesnes o pod par tanjura.  Onda shvatis da nema smisla razbijat tanjure i da mozes bez agresije skroz, pa probas razgovarat i u konacnici otkrijes - da mozes!
O toj vrsti pleskanja tanjura govorim. Ne o predstavi koju neki ljudi rade jer su tako naucili, nego o situaciji u kojoj je doista bolje nesto razbit ili bacit nego uzgajad u dnu srca tihu mrznju. 
Znam da sam negdje ovo procitala i znam da mi je tada bilo laknulo jer sam iz pasivne potonula u aktivnu agresiju i pri tome mislila uz razne dusebriznike koji nikad nisu ni pomislili koga opsovat i stogod razbit (a pun forum takvih) da sam osla u kikija skroz naskroz.

----------


## n.grace

> Curke,
> 
> jel ima netko od vas muža onako iskonskog veseljaka, opuštenog i smirenog koji se rijetko nervozira?
> 
> Heba te di su ti, nestali s lica zemlje


imam ja  :worldcup: 
i super da je tako, ja se za sve pretjerano brinem, on smiruje situaciju
zna biti nervozan, stvarno vrlo rijetko, ali onda popuštam ja, pustim ga

i ovo vam je odličan savjet da se treba maknuti iz kuće

----------


## marta

Ako ce odlazak iz kuce ista rijesiti onda da, treba se maknuti. Al u principu problem nije u kuci nego u osobi, pa ga zapravo ponese sa sobom i kad se makne.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je užasna tišina i ignoriranje. Baš užas  :Sad: 
Imali smo prije 2tj veću svađu gdje je on puknuo (a to se nikad ne događa) i otišao samovati u sobu. Poslije je on htio pričati, ali meni je bilo dosta pričanja i objašnjavanja - a inače to uvijek zatražim prva. Tako da smo par dana komunicirali samo ono potrebno - oko malca, oko obveza,sve službeno. Išli smo na put - cijelim putem u autu šutnja, samo s malcem pričanje i igranje (i dva-tri komenara na tekmu Hrvatske  :Laughing:  nisam mogla prešutjeti). Ali za par dana sam pokrenula razgovor o svađi i sve smo riješili.
Ne mogu si zamisliti apsolutni ignore, to mi je baš teško

ajd da specificiram - službeno pričanje bilo je od četvrtka navečer pred spavanje do subote popodne, znači manje od 2 dana

----------


## Lili75

*n.grace* eto uvijek se spoje suprotni karakteri, kod nas ja ne brigam, za sve mi postoji rješenje i tako dok muž brine brige, tako se podijelili.
A tko zna možda ne bi bilo dobor da je dvoje takvih u paru ili još gore dvoje onih koji stalno nešto brinu, njihova djeca su nadrapala.  :Laughing:

----------


## n.grace

> Nekako mi odgovori polov icni.
> 
> Ok tih vasih par smirenih (sretnice ste) jesu ujedno i veseljaci? Ima njih smirenih al ono nisu neki veseljaci vise racionalni i razumni na zemlji, ozbiljnijeg profila? 
> 
> Meni je najsmjesnije kad meni drugi kazu kako je tvoj muz smiren i miran a ha   ok priznam ja volim zivlji temperamentcal i veselu narav.


veliki veseljak  :Heart:

----------


## marta

Meni su ti periodi nadurenosti i sutnje u mojih staraca bili apsolutno nepodnosljivi.

----------


## Vrci

BTW ja mogu priznati da se mi prije malca nismo svađali. Nikad. 
Dosta trzavica je došlo s rođenjem, s time da nam i dan danas to bude razlog prepirkama. I pričali smo o raznim stilovima kako ga odgajamo, i ja se često ljutim na stvari na koje ga uči i načine na koje ga smiruje ili takve stvari. A on ne sluša. Ali priznajem da napredujemo.


A za onu svađu, pred malcem sam se pravila da je sve ok, on nije osjetio naše trzavice jer smo se skupa s njim igrali. Znam da je možda sad glupo kad pišem, ali stvarno mi je trebalo par dana da ja u sebi sve sredim i razmislim jer nam je to bila baš najveća svađa ikad.
Inače ja uvijek za pola sata idem "ajmo pričati" i onda dugo pričamo

----------


## n.grace

> Ako ce odlazak iz kuce ista rijesiti onda da, treba se maknuti. Al u principu problem nije u kuci nego u osobi, pa ga zapravo ponese sa sobom i kad se makne.


kod dosta ljudi sam čula slično - ta promjena okoline uglavnom pozitivno djeluje 
ali naravno, slažem se da nije uvijek i kod svakoga učinkovito

----------


## marta

Vrci ne znam koliko ti je dijete staro al ja sam u dobi od 4-5 godina bila skroz svjesna "tihe mise" u kuci, iako su se i moji "pravili" pred djecom. Dok nisu skuzili da kuzim pa su se prestali praviti, a usput su se i opustili pa su ti periodi postajali sve duzi i duzi. Bljak.

----------


## Vrci

Još nema 2 i pol godine. A  zapravo nije imao kad biti svjestan - u četvrtak je spavao, u petak smo radili i odmah nakon posla išli na put, koji je on pola prespavao, a drugu polovicu se muž igrao s njim (ja sam vozila). Tamo smo bili kod mm-ovih pa je bio pun stan i puno priče. I u subotu smo išli na još jedan put gdje smo već i više pričali jer je sveki bila s nama.

Ali rekla sam da više nema takvih ponašanja. Sad sve razgovaramo. Ono je bilo skupljeno sve i svašta i užasno se sad osjećam kad se prisjećam te svađe.
Vjerojatno bismo odmah u petak nakon posla pričali da smo bili solo i ne išli na put.


Inače ja sam osoba koja se jako i istinski mrzi svađati i ne mogu podnijeti da se netko ljuti na mene. I to također nije dobro.

----------


## Kanga

> Kad već pričamo..kakp vi podnosite partnerovu  šutnju?


Mi ne šutimo, ali periodi šutnje između mojih roditelja (kojih nije ni bilo puno) su mi jedna od najgorih stvari kojih se sjećam iz djetinjstva. Mom bratu, s druge strane, bilo je potpuno svejedno što šute i to mi nikad nije bilo jasno kako.




> Meščini da je bolje razbijat tanjure nego šutit.


Apsolutno se slažem.

----------


## Peterlin

> mislim, mene ta knjiga već samo ovako nakon tvog posta živcira peterlin :D 
> al dobro, ja ne kužim ta putovanja u same sebe valjda. 
> ja ti kažem da ta ništa nije shvatila i ništa nije promijenila, nikakve obrasce ponašanja, ajd da se kladimo


U pravu si... Meni je knjiga bila dobra valjda samo zato jer mi je iz riti u glavu došlo kakva sam prije bila. Falabogu pa sam osrarila i spametila se u nekim stvarima. Nikad se ne bih vratila u to vrijeme. Uopće se ne bih vraćala. Baš mi je ovak dobro. A mogla bi se nervirati, stajaznam oko upisa u srednju školu ili regresa za godišnji...  Uvijek se toga nađe ali više ne tražim.

----------


## sirius

> Meni su ti periodi nadurenosti i sutnje u mojih staraca bili apsolutno nepodnosljivi.


Apsolutno.
Moji su jako voljeli pasivnu agresiju i tihe mise.
Jedne godine su se posvadali na Badnjak , pa smo lijepo Bozic docekali u tisini dok je mama demonstrativno peglala.
Genijalno.

----------


## lavko

> To uopće nije stvar učenja. To je stvar odluke. Trenutne. 
> 
> Kao prestati pušiti. Nema nikakvih prijelaznih perioda. Kažeš sebi "sad je dosta, JA mogu i znam bolje" i gotovo. 
> 
> Isto vrijedi i za:
> - samosažaljevanje
> - brzopletost
> - lijenost (tu pripada i zavlačenje donošenja odluka)
> - neorganiziranost
> ...


Tu se ne slazem s tobom. Reakcija na napad (verbalni) je naucena. Malo dijete je nauci gledajuci roditelje. Ja sam naucila gledajuci svoje starce da je u redu derati se u svadji. Plus temperament imam kakav imam. Da bi dosao do odluke 'necu se vise derati' moras zeljeti nauciti drugaciju reakciju. Meni ona ne dolazi tako iznenada i ja odmah postanem drugacija. Ja se debelo moram oznojiti da utrem taj put u svojoj svijesti.

Tako je kod mene.

----------


## marta

Ma tako je kod svih, samo nekima treba vise nego drugima.

----------


## Kanga

Kad smo kod aktivne agresije, meni verbalna ne ide baš najbolje (možda zato jer su moji roditelji šutjeli?), tanjuri su mi kul, al' me strah da se netko ne poreže, a lupanje vratima mi je nekako infantilno. I tako sam jednom, sasvim slučajno, otkrila bacanje mobitela (svog, naravno). Zgodno je što je spravica kompaktna pa je moguće ponavljati postupak više puta dok baterija konačno ne završi na jednoj, memorijska kartica na drugoj, kućište na trećoj, a tipkovnica na četvrtoj strani svijeta. Kad se sve to lijepo razleti i nema više pravog poleta za bacanje (osim možda onako završno svečano još jednom jedan od elementarnih dijelova), krenem, skoro pa putpuno smirena, u sakupljanje sastavnica i u tom me trenutku svu preplavi sasvim nova briga - ajme, šta sad, hoće li proraditi kad ga sastavim (sva mi je pamet u njemu, ni jedan kontakt nemam u glavi), sve, ma SVE ću mu oprostiti (mm-u), samo da spravica proradi... I proradi  :Smile: . Dva puta do sada tako. Marka Alcatel. Evo, vaki, samo crven. Trebam li uopće govoriti da sam od tog prvog puta duboko intimno povezana s njim (mobitelom, da ne bi bilo zabune) - u svakoj njegovoj ogrebotinici, vidim dijelić svoje duše... Nema šanse da ga zamjenim nekom naprednijom tehnologijom (na što me djeca stalno nagovaraju).

Kako je mm to proživio? Mislim da mu je bilo malo gore nego što priznaje, ali vjerujem mu kad kaže da ga je puno više od same te scene pogodilo što se dan-dva nakon nemilog događaja NJEGOV mobitel pokvario. Priznajem, to stvarno nije bilo ni fer ni pošteno.  

Kako su djeca to podnijela? E pa, ne znam sasvim. Dok je trajalo, nisam percipirala ništa osim vlastitog adrenalina. Nakon bure, vidjela sam na licu najmlađeg (koji je najempatičniji od svih nas) jasne znakove zabrinutosti za zdravlje mobitela, ali to se sredilo kad je mobitel proradio. Kasnije, u više im je navrata to poslužilo za zbijanje šala na moj račun – npr. s iznimnim se zadovoljstvom pozovu na tu scenu kad im krenem dijeliti lekcije o važnosti samokontrole i o tome kako si ne smiju dozvoliti da ih drugi isprovocira (što je kod njih glavno objašnjenje za započinjanje tuče). Dugoročno, može se dogoditi da usvoje dio tog obrazca ponašanja, ali mislil da su imali prilike naučiti i koliko mi je doživotno stradao kredibilitet zbog tih 5 minuta ispušnog ventila  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

Ja se durim,  on se isto duri, ali mu je ružno bez mene pa me dođe gnjavit u sobu u kojoj se durim. 
Priča mi viceve i gluposti  i  škaklja me .  

Pa ti onda ostani  u svađi.

----------


## Jadranka

Kanga  :Laughing:

----------


## tangerina

Kanga  :Laughing:  na mobitel
ako ti je to gušt, ne uzimaj mobitel s touchscreenom ni za živu glavu :pola ekrana mi ne radi:

najgore što je kod mene poletilo je riža, ne sjećam se oko čega smo se svađali kad ju je moj muž u ljutnji bacio na pod (bez zdjele, uzeo u šaku i bacio)
onda smo se svađali tko će to čistiti, ne u smislu "ja neću", nego "ja ću", žurili smo se u ulogu žrtve koja čisti tu bačenu rižu  :lool:

----------


## čokolada

Kanga  :Laughing:  , ima ona neka maskica koja izgleda ko traktorska guma, tu bi mogla bacati koliko god osjecas da treba.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Ha ha tangerina, ja sam isto bacila rizu i to nedavno  :lool: , to mi je valjda jedini put, toliko mi je digao tlak dok sam kuhala neku rizu jer mi stalno zvoca oko kuhanja da sam samo sve srucila u sudoper, cijeli lonac, para mi je isla na usi.

----------


## Kanga

čoksi, ne bi to bilo to  - no risk, no fan  :Grin: 

tang, zvuči super, pogotovo dio sa sakupljanjem  :lool: , fali mi samo jedan detalj za potpuni doživljaj - jel bila kuhana ili suha?

----------


## Apsu

Kanga  :Laughing: 
Ja sam neki dan mma gadala marelicama, onako zivcana sam bacila dve marelice i izjurila van. Kasnije ih je malac sav sretan skidao sa zida i jeo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

kanga  :Laughing: 

 :Shock:  :Shock:  evo i mene u riža klubu :Rolling Eyes: 
frknula neki dan vrećicu kuhane riže
pukla i rasula se po cijeloj kuhinji
micala sam štednjak i prala iza njega
čačkalicom sam vadila zrna ispod lajsni
dok sam sve očistila, ohladila sam se

----------


## čokolada

Ja, ja, Arbeit macht frei.

----------


## Lili75

Citam vas mobiteli, riza, .... ludare ste  :Laughing: 
Ja bih se fakat skulirala kod rize jer znam sto poslije slijedi ha ha

----------


## casa

Tako je mm poceo s usisavanjem...sad obicno preskoci dio s bacanjem stvari i odmah se lati usisavaca dok socno psuje... Ne znam, ja se odem umit ili ako je jako gadno operem zube... Mm misli da sam luda skroz. Al da bacam rizu po kuci, to ne mogu zamislit...eventualno u nekoj drustvenoj igri

----------


## čokolada

https://www.google.hr/imgres?imgurl=...act=mrc&uact=8

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja sam neki dan mma gadala* marelicama*, onako zivcana sam bacila dve marelice i izjurila van. Kasnije ih je malac sav sretan skidao sa zida i jeo


imaš viška?

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Kod nas je svaka svada ista, oboje šutimo. Dugo, barem 1 dan. Ja to super podnosim  :Grin: .
I nisam uopce pasivno agresivna (ja to tako dozivljavam  :Cool: ), ne durim se, ne razmisljam i ne prebirem po tome. Samo sutim i idem svojim putem.

Kad sam bila mladja, nisam mogla podnijet svadu i htjela sam se pomirit za 23 sekunde. Sad me briga.
I nemamo sto razgovarat o tome tko ce s djecom u setnju ili sto cemo sutra jesti kad se upravo oko toga i svadamo sto sam ja (vecinom, pretezno) jedina koja o tome razmislja. Ionako cu se ja pobrinut sto cemo sutra jesti i ja cu odvest djecu u setnju. Kreten.

Ma ljuta sam, jucer smo se posvadali. Uvijek isto. Ne glumim patnicu, i nije da bas sve moram bas uvijek sama, ali zlo mi je vise od pregovaranja, diplomacije i ja poruka o tome kako je za svemir i moje vrhunsko biće bitno da on rasiri veš. Koliko godina i razgovora treba proci da netko tko ude u kupaonu i vidi da titra gumb da je masina stala, mrtav ladan ga ugasi i ode kao da se nista nije dogodilo? Zasto uvijek "mozes ti molim te rasiriti ves?". (Dok nevino lezi na kaucu i ispod trepavica upita "sta treba?".) Mislim uvijek je "mogu, naravno, nema problema".
Ali ja ne mogu to uvijek izgovoriti tako nego popi.dim pa kazem iziritiranim tonom 'digni se s kauca': "daj ti bar veš raširi!". On iste sekunde popi.di i tonom jos glasnijim od mene vikne "sta mu serem kad on rasiri ves svaki put kad mu ja to kazem". Ja dreknem da mu ne zelim govorit nego da se sam sjeti, on meni da radi vise nego drugi muskarci koje poznaje. Tu je ton na vrhuncu, o onda oboje samo zasutimo. Svako nastavi svojim poslom. On rasiri ves i jos usisa da dokaze da on radi po kuci. Al sutimo ostatak dana. Pomirimo se sutra mailom na poslu. Al ne dugackim. Nesto bezveze "sve ok?"... Pa ili "da"... "Ne, jos sam ljut/a" pa sutimo i do sutra...
Mailove sam pisala u prvim godinama veze (to sam zapravo radila u svim nesuglasicama sa svima, sefom na poslu, frendicama, bivsim deckima... Dok nisam shvatila da je svima njima to samo BLA BLA BLA.)

Ne znam. Ne mogu reci da nema pomaka. U 7 godina smo se pomakli. Ja bih rekla s nula na 7%. On bi rekao s 5% na 19%. Ja zelim da spontano preko noci dode na 44% (kucanskih poslova, brige o djecu, bla bla bla). Eto, ne mora cak ni 50%  :Cool: .

A djeca. Pa ne znam. Kuze, ne kuze, ne znam sto da radim. Objasnjavam sve vise, neutralno  :Grin: . Mali je skuzio "tata ti nikad ne zeli pomagati". Onda ja skocim "ne, ne, ne... U kuci se ne pomaze, u kuci se dijeli, svi sve zajedno trebaju raditi, bla bla bla". 

Ma fak! Fakat ne znam, mislim da od sebe odustajem. Cilj mi je njih dvoje (jedno musko, drugo zensko), naucit drugim obrascima, a naucit cu ih maj es.
I sama sam od kuce donijela "sto ces danas dati muzu za jesti i jesi njemu nesto ostavila da jede". Fak of mama i baka, fak of!

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Fakat ne znam, mislim da od sebe odustajem.


Lažem, ne odustajem, nisam odustala. Da jesam, pomirila bih se s tim i ne bismo se svadali. Ali ni ne znam kud idem. Ah, kad je on jadan tako uvijek umoran što ću...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Apsu

> imaš viška?


Nemam vise, sve oslo u pekmez  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Bubilo, pa sta ima veze ako ga moras zamolit da stavi susit robu? I zasto bi je morao stavit isti cas kad masina zavrsi? Za taj primjer, mislim da moras malo popustit.

----------


## KrisZg

Smijem se na ovo od BB. Cesto muskarci koji se jos nisu pronasli navode druge kao referencu. Ja bih na to recimo potpuno odljepila kao sto i jesam sa bivsim. U zivotu sam razbila nekoliko stvari :brita filter za vodu koji sam dan ranije kupila, mob sadasnjeg muza na pocetku veze(sreca njegova lose gadam jer sam ga gadala u glavu) filtera mi je zao, moba nije. Tu i tamo bacim neku stvar u sudoper ali to je jednom godisnje i nema veze sa svadom. Demolirala sam francusku zlicu lupajuci s njom od sudoper nakon sto mi popečci nisu uspijeli 2 mj nakon gubitka bebe.Mm jos to danas spominje jer je to trenutak koji rijetko vidi. Kupio mi je plasticnu.
Prije 2mj sam pocela lupati nogom po vagi. Cista frustracija  :Grin: 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angie75

> Tako je mm poceo s usisavanjem...*sad obicno preskoci dio s bacanjem stvari i odmah se lati usisavaca dok socno psuje.*.. Ne znam, ja se odem umit ili ako je jako gadno operem zube... Mm misli da sam luda skroz. Al da bacam rizu po kuci, to ne mogu zamislit...eventualno u nekoj drustvenoj igri


Ajme genijalno  :Laughing:   vi svoje svađe onda sad super brzo riješite! A i pospremanje  :Grin: 

Meni bacanje ne pada na pamet baš zbog toga što ko šahist uvijek gledam korak naprijed pa mi se ne da spremati i čistiti poslije. tako da ovo s rižom ne bi došlo u obzir. kuhano jelo isto da prospem, ajmeee pa ja sam stalno gladna, ko bi dočekao da se skuha nešto novo.

Kanga umirem na tvoj mobitel  :lool:

----------


## lavko

Jooj ne znam bi li se smijala ili plakala! Mobitel, riža..i ja sam mobitel bacala.

Hoćete čuti nastavak moje sapunice?
Gospodin se jutros otvorio i izašlo je stomuka ovog svijeta. Rekao je da mu je pun k da sam ja nanajpametnija i da mu popujem i da me vrijedja vjerojatno zato što mu je dosta drame još od trudnoće i da mi tako vraća jer mu je i toga pun k. 

Na kraju je poentirao da će s malom idući tjedan par dana otići na more da pokaže eto kako se bavi djetetom. Na što je meni pao mrak na oči jer se bojim da dijete ne doživi šok.

Ovo je sve gore.

----------


## lady.x

Sto se svadja tice - verujte, meni je nekad potrebno da se posvadjam... Sta cu, taj sam tip. Nisu to neke krupne svadje, ali generalno mislim da ne bih zaspala ako sam ista tog dana precutala, ma razbolela bih se od precutkivanja. Nikad od mene mudra zena!

Podele posla sto se tice - nezamislivo mi je da mm ne deli obaveze sa mnom, iskreno ne znam kako bih da nije tako...

E, sad... da mm ne komunicira sa mnom, radije bulji u tablet nego ucestvuje u porodicnim aktivnostima, tu bih se vec debelo zabrinula. To bi mi bio veci i kljucni problem od ovog sto ne radi u kuci i slicno. Kopala bih da vidim sta se sa njim desava, meni je to velika distanciranost. U najboljem slucaju je zavisnost od interneta, ali moze biti i depresija, nezadovoljstvo, beg... sta znam... Tu, a zapravo samo fizicki. E, to bi mi bio onako krupan problem i mislim da pre treba to resavati, nego kako sa malom provodi vreme. Kad se to resi i ostalo ce, posledicno.

----------


## Kanga

lavko, pobogu, kakav crni šok? koliko je mala stara - jel' cica? ma čak i da cica. ja sam jednog svog bila ostavila na 2 dana u dobi od oko godinu dana, drugog na 5 dana u dobi od dvije i po godine. u oba slučaja, najveći šok bio je mojim cicama.

----------


## lavko

Ima 22 mjeseca. Skoro 2 godine. Ne cica. Pa malo me frka hocu li joj falit. Drugog me nije frka. Nek se snalazi.

----------


## Kanga

> Pa malo me frka hocu li joj falit.


Pa malo vjerojatno hoćeš. Ali, moraš joj dati malo povjerenja. Može ona to.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Jadranka, za veš - ne mora odmah, ima cijelu večer, noć i jutro  :Wink: . Mašona stane kad ja odem uspavat djecu, pa zaspem s njima, ujutro ode prije mene na posao - a samo ugasio mašinu. To me živcira, što mu se ne podrazumijeva kad ju isključi i da ga raširi. Sad će još ostat cijeli dan, ja tipkam umjesto da raširim  :Grin: . 

Samo primjer, ništa mu se ne podrazumijeva. Dode doma i kaze, "a nema kruha..." I sl.
Da ne nabrajam...

A scena prije svade je kad se ja u nekom trenutku razletim, a djeca se potuku ili tako nesto, a on leži... Umoran...  :Grin: .

Lavko, i mojem najvise ide na zivce sto sam najpametnija. Ali to smo apsolvirali davno pa ne pametujem  :Smile: .

----------


## spajalica

lavko, to je otac djeteta. otac kojeg dijete vidi svaki dan, dakle nije slucajni otac. sta ti ima pasti mrak na oci? pusti ih da gustaju u moru, a ti gustaj u dobivenom miru i tisini.

----------


## Angie75

lavko, ne dramatiziraj  :Grin: 
bit će super i njima i tebi.

----------


## lavko

OK. Pa i meni je bilo drago da je to odlučio jer barem imam povratnu informaciju - znači, trgnuo se.

----------


## spajalica

mozda se trgnuo u tvojim ocima, ali ti je i ukazao da je i on na rubu. pri tome ne opravdavam njegove uvrede. ali i sama kazes da volis sve imati pod kontrolom, jer imas problema. sto vise kontroliras stvari puno toga ce ti se obiti o glavu. 
nek odu na more, ti se opusti i malo uzivaj. 
moji kad odu ja zivim svaki dan, a svaki odlazak mi ipak na kraju ispadne prekratak. nikad ne stignem sve sto sam zeljela.

----------


## lavko

Da, na rubu je i to mi je tek sada kazao i pokazao, natovario sve na nos kao i ja njemu.
Sad ćemo lizati rane. I spašavati.
Moja kontrola zna biti odvratna.

----------


## Lili75

lavko,
ja bih ih samo tako pustila jedino što ne bih predugo za 1. put 2-3 dana tako da se ne "omrzi" maloj al bome ni njemu  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

Pa to bi bilo 3 dana. Ja bih im samo napisala kad što dolazi po redu - bočica, ručak, spavanje..i to je to.

----------


## Peterlin

> Tako je mm poceo s usisavanjem...sad obicno preskoci dio s bacanjem stvari i odmah se lati usisavaca dok socno psuje... Ne znam, ja se odem umit ili ako je jako gadno operem zube... Mm misli da sam luda skroz. Al da bacam rizu po kuci, to ne mogu zamislit...eventualno u nekoj drustvenoj igri


Oooo, upravo si me s ovim podsjetila kako sam ja na kraju školske godine za psihoterapiju pobacala (ne na pod nego u smeće - to je korisna djelatnost) hrpetinu razne furde i još sam natjerala djecu da mi se pridruže. Oni se ne bune jer to kratko traje, a poslije je mir. 

To je bilo rješavanje frustracija iz zadnjeg mjeseca školske godine, ali retrogradno. Jako sam se trudila da taj zadnji mjesec doma bude mir, ali ne mogu reći da sam uvijek bila zadovoljna uloženim trudom pred kraj škole. (Btw. nešto furde se opet skupilo i nisam se dohvatila špajze, pa sutra planiram novu akciju - to je baš dobro za razgibavanje)

Sve je na kraju dobro završilo - klipani očito točno znaju koliko energije trebaju uložiti da bi prošli s odličnim, mlađi je na listi željene škole (sad se upisuje u srednju), ali meni je trebalo fizičke aktivnosti da se oslobodim napetosti. Pa smo napravili zajedničku radnu akciju bacanja smeća i čišćenja. Jedino mm nije sudjelovao - on je bio odsutan, ali kad je došao, njega je dočekao usisavač. 

To je prava radna terapija. 

I da - naučila sam u rodietljskom domu da se ne isplati napraviti sam sebi dodatni posao dok se rješavaš frustracija.... jer na kraju imaš štetu (ako slupaš nešto tipa omiljeni tanjur ili još gore - mobitel) i/ili muku (ako baciš rižu pa moraš čistiti). Jedino ako se ne možeš na drugačiji način natjerati da čistiš, onda dobro, he he he.... 

I da - kad se sjetim djetinjstva, omiljeni način rješavanja frustracija bilo je klofanje tepiha na štangi ispred zgrade. Bili smo tada u godinama kao moji sinovi - kraj osnovne i srednja škola. Obično bi netko iz dvorišta (3 zgrade) dovukao tepih, a nas 4-5 bi se našlo i na smjenu raspalili po tepihu. NIKAD kasnije nisu tepisi bili tako dobro istreseni, he he he....

----------


## Jadranka

Lavko, nek odu na more! A ti se lipo odmori  :Smile:  Ja sam svoga u toj dobi ostavljala zbog poslovnih putovanja i je da mi je bilo tesko, a i malome malo, al nista strasno se nije dogodilo... samo se puno mazio i igrao s tatom (doduse i bakom i tetom  :Wink: . Kad smo svi troje na okupu, mali je nekako prirodno puno vise orijentiran prema meni pa se njih dvoje ne dobiju toliku priliku individualno druzit po svome. Tako da je dobro da imaju par dana za sebe.

----------


## Kanga

lavko, nemoj ništa pisat.

----------


## casa

Molim te nemoj mu nista pisat. Pa nije to torta koju treba pripremit vec njegovo dijete. Nece bit gladna kladim se... On je odrastao otac koji voli svoje dijete a ne napuseni bejbisiter tinejder. Naravno pisem iz svog iskustva... Meni bi to bila uvreda puuuno gora od bilokakve je... glupace.

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni su ti periodi nadurenosti i sutnje u mojih staraca bili apsolutno nepodnosljivi.


Ja se tih faza "ima slike-nema tona" sjećam iz domova mojih baka. Nije ni čudo da su moji roditelji odabrali deračinu i svađu. Vjerojatno im je bio pun kufer nadurenosti. I tako to ide - sinusoida.

----------


## Peterlin

> lavko, nemoj ništa pisat.


x

----------


## Jadranka

> Jadranka, za veš - ne mora odmah, ima cijelu večer, noć i jutro . Mašona stane kad ja odem uspavat djecu, pa zaspem s njima, ujutro ode prije mene na posao - a samo ugasio mašinu. To me živcira, što mu se ne podrazumijeva kad ju isključi i da ga raširi. Sad će još ostat cijeli dan, ja tipkam umjesto da raširim .


Ma ko bi to stigo prije posla rasirit. I nama zna ostat u masini  :Smile:  pa je popodne samo opet upalim s istom robom  :Smile:  

A cuj... on je vjerojatno takav da mu se nista ne podrazumijeva... vjerujem da to moze bit zivcirajuce... al, ako ipak napravi kad mu kazes... pa ti mu kazi svaki put i gotovo  :Smile:  A vidis da jos i kucu usise kad stavi robu... nije ti to lose!

----------


## lavko

On je sam rekao da mu napišem. ****gaja, moram mu napisat kako će radit bočicu, on ni ne zna kako izgleda adaptirano mlijeko.

----------


## lavko

Jel se ja vama mogu odužiti nekako što me slušate ovdje?  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

lavko, a osim toga, kakav je sad odnos vas dvoje? Jel razgovor završio u nekoj svađi, ili je sad situacija ok da pričate ?


Moj malac je s 2 godine bio 5 dana s mužem kod njegovih. Meni bilo teže sigurno nego njemu (malom jel)

----------


## spajalica

> On je sam rekao da mu napišem. ****gaja, moram mu napisat kako će radit bočicu, on ni ne zna kako izgleda adaptirano mlijeko.


ja bih podvukla flomicem na kutiji dio koji kaze kako napraviti. 
kazu da papir trpi svasta, al bome boli i kad poreze :D

----------


## lavko

> lavko, a osim toga, kakav je sad odnos vas dvoje? Jel razgovor završio u nekoj svađi, ili je sad situacija ok da pričate ?
> 
> 
> Moj malac je s 2 godine bio 5 dana s mužem kod njegovih. Meni bilo teže sigurno nego njemu (malom jel)


Završio u svađi, i još su mi pune oči bile suza pa sam samo izišla van nenašminkana s naočalama na nosu, i čula njega kako govori - a daj sad nemoj dramiti.

----------


## Lili75

*Lavko*, 
nemoj mu pisati ali mu reci jer ako je tako neuključen u djetetovo odrastanje on fakat nema blage veze o nekim uobičajenim stvarima pa će te onda zvati s mora svako malo da pita jel ovako , kad...bla bla pa ćeš se ti ulovit da se on ne snalazi s djetetom i brinut i još ako čuješ koji put dijete otraga da plače eto ga na. 

ja bih sebe poštedjela toga i radije bi mu rekla *što* i *kad* a *kako* bih ostavila njemu.Tako ja radim s mužem kad odem na službeni put (a bilo ih je) eh da i na hladnjaku sam mu uredno znala napisat koje dane koje dijete gdje ide i ako ima neki rodjendan, MM to voli i bude mi zahvalan što ima podsjetnik inače bi 90% zaboravio i zvrcao preko roaminga mene u inozemstvo. 

Al ja i sebi pišem , volim podsjetnike, uvijek kažeme: Budala pamti a pametan piše!

Isto tako djeca izvojevaju s jelom i mojoj mami ako odu na more tjedan dana je baš komplicirano smišljat što bi mogla skuhat da se oboje pošteno najedu (obično različite priloge vole) a i ona i deda, ona baš voli da joj napišem na papir ideje za ručkove/večere i kaže to je spasi razmišljanja. Tako radim i sebi popis menija kad idemo na more jer idemo po otocima na kojima je teško ili skupo nabavit namirnice pa dosta hrane nosimo (zadnje 3 godine otkako tako ljetujemo s još 2 obitelji).

Pri tom ne mislim o pisanju ručak je u 12h, užina u ...

----------


## čokolada

Lavko, mislim da ovo morate rješavati hladne glave, bez drame, bez vikanja, mirnim tonom. To što se loptate riječima i nabacujete blatom, neće pomoći.

----------


## Lili75

> On je sam rekao da mu napišem. ****gaja, moram mu napisat kako će radit bočicu, on ni ne zna kako izgleda adaptirano mlijeko.


preskočila sam par postova sad vidim ovaj: daj molim te kako ste se doveli u situaciju da on nije u stanju djetetu napravit bočicu?? dijete ima 22 mjeseca i znam da je na bočici od početka.

Tu si zeznula i ti što ga nisi ranije upregla, pa meni se čini da je na tebi sve vezano uz dijete on je ko turist u vašem domu. jel se ja varam ili?

jel on ikad svom djetteu pripravio obrok?

----------


## Lili75

> Jel se ja vama mogu odužiti nekako što me slušate ovdje?



joj daj ma kakvo oduživanje, da ti bap malo pomognemo sa savjetima, a kad odu na more da si se odmah javila na temu i dat čemo ti par prijedloga što da radiš da se opustiš, zabaviš i posvetiš napokon i SEBI  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Jel se ja vama mogu odužiti nekako što me slušate ovdje?


Da, pomozi sebi. 

Na dobrom si putu.

----------


## casa

Pa onda mu samo napisi...tolko zlica i toliko vode. Mislim poanta je da on preuzme dio odgovornosti a ne da lavko dobije podredenog... I ja kuzim bubilo... Samo to da netko ne radi dok mu se ne kaze je cesto zato sto to nije njegova odgovornost. Najlakse je podijelit: rucak moja a roba tvoja briga. Tako je kod nas. A da oba partnera brinu o sve podjednako, tog ima samo u romanticnim komedijama.

----------


## lavko

> preskočila sam par postova sad vidim ovaj: daj molim te kako ste se doveli u situaciju da on nije u stanju djetetu napravit bočicu?? dijete ima 22 mjeseca i znam da je na bočici od početka.
> 
> Tu si zeznula i ti što ga nisi ranije upregla, pa meni se čini da je na tebi sve vezano uz dijete on je ko turist u vašem domu. jel se ja varam ili?
> 
> jel on ikad svom djetteu pripravio obrok?


Nije. Natočio je vodu u bočicu i promućkao. E, da, i spekao je jednom jaja. Ja sam kriva tome, znam.

----------


## lavko

> Da, pomozi sebi. 
> 
> Na dobrom si putu.


Uh..meni ovo tek prvi korak. 

Usput, ovaj tjedan sam bila 2 puta kod psih - sad ćete si tek misliti kolika je razina moje smrdanosti da idem 2 puta tjedno psihologu za bračnu svađu. Al iskreno, pomaže mi da se sakupim. I da idem 2 puta tjedno još godinu dana, bila bi super.

----------


## cvijeta73

a jel ima neki specijalni razlog zašto dijete još pije adaptirano mlijeko, ili? pa zar sa skoro dvije godine ne bi mogla piti normalno mlijeko?

----------


## KrisZg

> Pa onda mu samo napisi...tolko zlica i toliko vode. Mislim poanta je da on preuzme dio odgovornosti a ne da lavko dobije podredenog... I ja kuzim bubilo... Samo to da netko ne radi dok mu se ne kaze je cesto zato sto to nije njegova odgovornost. Najlakse je podijelit: rucak moja a roba tvoja briga. Tako je kod nas. A da oba partnera brinu o sve podjednako, tog ima samo u romanticnim komedijama.


Tako je. Ja mrtva hladna prodem pored masine i ako je na kraju, ugasim ju. Mm je preuzeo brigu oko vesha jer kuhati ne zna.
A kaj se ostaloga tice, nikada nisam zapocela nesto da on nije pitao je li treba pomoci ili se pridruzio bez pitanja.
On je sin jedinac kojem bi mater jos dupe prala i posluzivala ga da moze. Tako da sve se da ako se par kuzi.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## cvijeta73

a mi bi oboje da je naše kuhanje, a veš od onog drugog. pa opet ne valja. 
uglavnom se podijelimo za kuhanje, tjedan dana ja, tjedan dana on.
a oko ostaloga se natežemo. isti veš znamo prati po tri puta, božemesačuvaj. a četvero nas je u kući koji možemo staviti sušiti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lavko

> a jel ima neki specijalni razlog zašto dijete još pije adaptirano mlijeko, ili? pa zar sa skoro dvije godine ne bi mogla piti normalno mlijeko?


Alergična na kravlje mlijeko.

----------


## casa

Moj cesto kuha i ja cesto stavim robu prat..al to onda oboje unaprijed prijavimo drugom...kao nadredenom. 
Ma sad se to kravlje ne daje do trece, al ja bi izbacila tu bocu i uvela il rizino il neki sok il zdravoseljacki vodu na kljunasicu.

----------


## lavko

Znaš što, neću izbacivati bocu jer kako smo imali problema s dohranom - tek s 13 mjeseci počela jesti - u bočicu joj stavim još i žitarice i meda i repičinog ulja i to bude fini obrok, a ova biljna mlijek aaus isto sr..., ništa to nije zdravije/nezdravije. Ovaj Neocate je barem prošao sva testiranja kvalitete, to jemaltene bolnička hrana. Sad smo off otišle.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> ... pa ti mu kazi svaki put i gotovo


Ma! Pa nisam mu ja mama da mu svaki put govorim što treba radit da bi živio u kućanstvu.
Lijepo je rekla J.Lo. 
Neću kuhat cijeli dan i prati ti veš, nisam ti ja mama.

Nego, neki dan prebacuje on programe, i uhvati spot Ain't Your Mama... I pita on mene "Što to ona pjeva, I hate your mama?". "Ne, nisam ti mama, neću ti prati i kuhat" objasnih ja mirno.
A on složio facu, namrštio se i prebacio program. 
Dosta mu je feminizma u kući, još ga mora gledat i na TV-u.

----------


## Peterlin

> Znaš što, neću izbacivati bocu jer kako smo imali problema s dohranom - tek s 13 mjeseci počela jesti - u bočicu joj stavim još i žitarice i meda i repičinog ulja i to bude fini obrok, a ova biljna mlijek aaus isto sr..., ništa to nije zdravije/nezdravije. Ovaj Neocate je barem prošao sva testiranja kvalitete, to jemaltene bolnička hrana. Sad smo off otišle.


Nije to offt - sama znaš što je važno. To je ključna stvar - odvojiti bitno od nebitnog i jahati po bitnom, a nebitno ostaviti na miru. Prehrana je ovdje bitna stvar.

----------


## Kanga

> Nece bit gladna kladim se...


Pa šta i da bude malo gladna  :Grin: 

Moja su djeca, da citiram mm-a "bila lišena tog važnog osjećaja" sve dok on nije ostao na porodiljnom, a to je bilo kad je najmlađi imao 2 i pol godine, a najstariji četiri i pol (iskoristio je zadnjih pola godine prava). Puno smo se znali prije toga prepirati baš oko tog jedenja, i iskreno, bojala sam se kako će to funkcionirati kad ostanu samo s njim . A funkcioniralo je otprilike ovako (kako mi je on to prepričao): u jutro doručak, šta je na stolu to se jede, tko je došao za stol, taj je jeo, tko nije, taj nije. Nakon pospremanje stola, oblačenje i, grmilo ili sijevalo, "tjelovježba" - biciklama ili pješice, kako kome drago, ide sa na Schlossberg ili šetnja uz Muru (tad smo živjeli u Grazu). Popodne, dođem ja s posla, ručak taman spreman, djeca na prvi zov ko zečevi skaču za stol, ne pitaju šta ima, samo pobožno i u slast počnu kusat to nešto zeleno  :Shock: . Ja u čudu gledam, naravno da mi je drago, al' opet mi nije jasno kako to da tako jedu. "Pa djeca su ti gladna, šta bi ti nego da jedu?" Jednostavno, ali meni četiri godine nisu bile dosta da shvatim tu mudrost  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

> Uh..meni ovo tek prvi korak. 
> 
> Usput, ovaj tjedan sam bila 2 puta kod psih - sad ćete si tek misliti kolika je razina moje smrdanosti da idem 2 puta tjedno psihologu za bračnu svađu. Al iskreno, pomaže mi da se sakupim. I da idem 2 puta tjedno još godinu dana, bila bi super.


A mislim da ti nema baš previše pomoći dok ti sama ideš zbog bračne svađe. OK pomogne tebi psiholog, ali što kad dođeš doma i muž i dalje drvi po istom i opet se vratiš u isti osjećaj.
Njemu je očito sad sve dopizdilo od trudnoće i svega. 

Ja sam u jednoj svađi muža iskreno pitala jel me i dalje voli i želi li da ostanemo u braku. To je bila neka svađa dok je malac bio još mali, tipa godinu dana, i kad smo imali krizu. Al to je bila kriza bez vikanja i plakanja

----------


## lavko

Plan je da ga uključim u terapiju kad bude situacija dobra. A znaš, ja idem jer ja sa svojim emocijama puno iskačem iz prosjeka i to mi pomaže da hendlam i dođem u neki prsjek, da ne davim oko sebe sve živo i neživo. Nije moja prizma jednakak kao prizma zdravog čovjeka.

----------


## lavko

> Pa šta i da bude malo gladna 
> 
> Moja su djeca, da citiram mm-a "bila lišena tog važnog osjećaja" sve dok on nije ostao na porodiljnom, a to je bilo kad je najmlađi imao 2 i pol godine, a najstariji četiri i pol (iskoristio je zadnjih pola godine prava). Puno smo se znali prije toga prepirati baš oko tog jedenja, i iskreno, bojala sam se kako će to funkcionirati kad ostanu samo s njim . A funkcioniralo je otprilike ovako (kako mi je on to prepričao): u jutro doručak, šta je na stolu to se jede, tko je došao za stol, taj je jeo, tko nije, taj nije. Nakon pospremanje stola, oblačenje i, grmilo ili sijevalo, "tjelovježba" - biciklama ili pješice, kako kome drago, ide sa na Schlossberg ili šetnja uz Muru (tad smo živjeli u Grazu). Popodne, dođem ja s posla, ručak taman spreman, djeca na prvi zov ko zečevi skaču za stol, ne pitaju šta ima, samo pobožno i u slast počnu kusat to nešto zeleno . Ja u čudu gledam, naravno da mi je drago, al' opet mi nije jasno kako to da tako jedu. "Pa djeca su ti gladna, šta bi ti nego da jedu?" Jednostavno, ali meni četiri godine nisu bile dosta da shvatim tu mudrost


Isuse toliko se smijem, evo cijelom uredu čitam i smijemo se!

----------


## Lili75

> Nije. Natočio je vodu u bočicu i promućkao. E, da, i spekao je jednom jaja. Ja sam kriva tome, znam.


ajme al trebaš moći i biti takav da si dozvoliš da ne možeš djetetu napravit bočicu ako nema mame?  :Unsure:

----------


## Peterlin

> Plan je da ga uključim u terapiju kad bude situacija dobra. A znaš, ja idem jer ja sa svojim emocijama puno iskačem iz prosjeka i to mi pomaže da hendlam i dođem u neki prsjek, da ne davim oko sebe sve živo i neživo. Nije moja prizma jednakak kao prizma zdravog čovjeka.


Prvo i osnovno - ti sebe moraš početi smatrati zdravom osobom. Svatko ima nešto. Ja - autoimunu bolest, mm - hipotireozu, da spomenem samo nešto. 

Hoćeš da ti ja kažem što je nas prizemljilo? Ne NAŠA terapija, jer smo svoje poteškoće morali staviti u drugi plan. Nego terapija djece. Jedan je imao tešku nagluhost (koja se riješila), kašnjenje u govorno-jezičnom razvoju, motoričke smetnje i ambliopiju/strabizam. Drugi je rođen prerano s nezrelim plućima i ima astmu od rođenja + teškoće čitanja koje su se ustanovile polaskom u školu.

Pa kad je trebalo birati hoćemo li mm i ja na obiteljsku terapiju (kao što smo išli u prvoj bračnoj godini, dok se djeca još nisu rodila) ispalo je da NEMA MJESTA NI VREMENA za nas. Djeca su bila na prvom mjestu. Trebalo je starijega voditi na vježbe za oko, stavljati mu okluzije, pa onda neovisno u Suvag na govorne vježbe, pa raditi s njim motorički razvoj (nismo si vremenski mogli priuštiti fizikalnu, iako bi mu dobro došlo). 

Mlađi sin evo ove godine prvi put samostalno ide na Srebrnjak na fizikalnu (respifit za astmu) jer ima 15 godina. A prije toga - inhalacije doma, alergološka testiranja, ovo...ono.... 

Obojica nose naočale, obojica imaju svaki svoje smetnje čitanja, godinama smo ih vukli u Suvag svakog na njegove terapije, a opet se stiglo i utrpati tu gimnastiku, školu plivanja, strani jezik (za mlađega samo) u vrtiću, kasnije atletiku, glazbenu školu... 

Eto - radna terapija. Dodaj tu vikendicu, roditelje (falim Bogu na svakom danu koji mogu provesti sami jer su u visokim godinama) itd. Ja idem na jogu otkad su djeca napunila 3 i 4 godine. MM si je lani nabavio novi bicikl. Rijetko koji vikend provedemo doma i rijetko koje godine ne odemo na more. Imamo premalo vremena za prijatelje, ali štaš, negdje moraš rezati. Sreća da postoje društvene mreže. 

Jednostavno NEMA PRAZNIH HODOVA u kojima mm ili ja možemo vrtiti mozak u praznom hodu.

----------


## Lili75

Super ste to vi *Peterlin* sve ishendlali, svaka čast al to ne znači da netko tko ima zdravo dijete bez poteškoća ne bi sebi smio priuštit prazni hod, pa prazni hod zna biti itekako koristan za našu psihu.
Zapravo ne kužim poantu tvog posta za *lavko*?

----------


## cvijeta73

> ajme al trebaš moći i biti takav da si dozvoliš da ne možeš djetetu napravit bočicu ako nema mame?


pa nije to baš takva teorijska atomska fizika, smućkati bočicu. nije mu trebalo, pa nije radio. da je ostao sam, snašao bi se.  :Undecided:

----------


## lady.x

Svakako, odlicna mi se cini ideja da on ode sa malom. A ti lepo sebi isolaniraj tri dana opustanja i uzivancije. Verujem da ce to vreme sa detetom malo trgnuti njega i dati dobre rezultate. Pa kao sto su oni klinci jeli jer su gladni, tako i on - snaci ce se, jer nema druge.

----------


## Lili75

> pa nije to baš takva teorijska atomska fizika, smućkati bočicu. nije mu trebalo, pa nije radio. da je ostao sam, snašao bi se.


pa baš zato da ti dijete ima 2 godine a nikad joj nisi napravio obrok tako jednostavnu stvar, kako bi on napravio griz, palentu ili nešto treće? ma čovjek uživa u svom komodu, meni je ovo dovoljno informacija da definitivno držim stranu od *lavko*.

----------


## spajalica

Lili svako uziva u onom sto mu je omoguceno, a njemu je omoguceno da ne radi mlijeko.

----------


## vertex

A nekako i nije u pitanju držanje strane ili traženje tko je u pravu. Svašta teškog su prošli zajedno, to ostavlja traga na oboje.

----------


## Peterlin

> ajme al trebaš moći i biti takav da si dozvoliš da ne možeš djetetu napravit bočicu ako nema mame?


Nije trivijalno, jer dijete ima alergije, ali opet - mm je sa mnom od prvog dana rame uz rame prematao pelene, brisao guze, vodio djecu na terapije, na kontrole, lijepio flastere na naočale.... 

Ja mislim da lavko mora pomalo steći više povjerenja da njm zna i može brinuti o djetetu i da ne mora to nužno činiti na način kako bi ona činila. On mora znati na što je dijete alergično, a ostalo - nek ode kod zuteminute tj. njenog na edukaciju kako se napravi slobodno popodne: tata ode s djetetom k svojima (to je i mm radio) a ona ostane doma i ima cijelo popodne za sebe. I svi sretni.

----------


## lady.x

Ja mislim da niti je samo on kriv, niti je sad i vazno ko je kriv... treba naci nacina da se to prevazidje.

----------


## Anemona

lavko, razumijem te i iskreno me zanima, da li smatraš da ćeš moči preživjeti ta 3 dana gubitka kontrole?

Mogu se kladiti da je tvoj odgovor NE.
I vjerujem da je to jedini razlog zbog kojeg je to tvoj muž predložio.  :Sad:

----------


## Lili75

> Lili svako uziva u onom sto mu je omoguceno, a njemu je omoguceno da ne radi mlijeko.


slažem se to sam negdje gore i napisala.




> lavko, razumijem te i iskreno me zanima, da li smatraš da ćeš moči preživjeti ta 3 dana gubitka kontrole?
> 
> Mogu se kladiti da je tvoj odgovor NE.
> I vjerujem da je to jedini razlog zbog kojeg je to tvoj muž predložio.


e ako je ovako kako je napisala *Anemona o*nda je fakat igrač samo takav  :Sad:

----------


## Anemona

Ne držim ničiju stranu i citiram samu sebe:




> Slažem se.
> I nemoj se uloviti u zamku (namjerno kažem sebe) "ja se bolje bavim djetetom, on se ne bavi",...
> Daj mu priliku neka se bavi, bilo kako. Bez obzira da li se tebi čini površno, neposvećeno, na pola, trapavo, traljavo,... Naravno, ako dijete nije ugroženo ponašanjem oca.
> 
> Neka stvara odnos s djetetom, jer ćeš ovako imati sve više brige na leđima, zapetljana u priču "mama zna najbolje".
> Tog obrasca se teško riješiti godinama.
> 
> Bolje i površno, nesavršeno bavljenje, nego majka koja glumi i oca i majku.  
> Vjeruj mi, osjetila sam na svojoj koži.


lavko ima veliki problem držanja svega pod kontrolom i to je zaćaran krug.
Njezin muž ne radi ni mlijeko djetetu, ne jer ne zna, ne jer ne želi, nego zato jer ima osjećaj (koji dobiva od lavko) da je nesposoban napraviti mlijeko i lavko će to odraditi.

Imala sam isti problem i ogromna potreba za kontrolom nije šala, nego vrlo brzo preraste u ogromni problem.

----------


## Anemona

> slažem se to sam negdje gore i napisala.
> 
> 
> 
> e ako je ovako kako je napisala *Anemona o*nda je fakat igrač samo takav


Lili nije on igrač, nego su 2 igrača u toj igri:
- Lavko koja želi da muž preuzme, a ustvari sama to brani radi zadržavanja kontrole
- muž koji zna o čemu se radi, ali mu s druge strane paše da ima manje odgovornosti i neka lavko samo sama drži uzde kad želi

On je odigrao šah mat poziciju - ponudio je ogromnu pomoć, a zna da lavko neće prihvatiti, jer joj to njezino tijelo ne dozvoli. 
I tu je igri kraj.

----------


## lavko

To sam pomislila, al to bi bilo previše, baš bi bio igrač...
I totalno sam sada ok s tim da idu na more, tražio me upute, ja bih mu ih dala, ali znaaaam da ne bih zucnula pred njim ništa. Kako bi se snašao, snašao bi se. Ja sam svjesna svoje kontrole uglavnom. Ali nije on ne radio jer sam ja to znala bolje nego jer je komotan do bola.

----------


## Anemona

lavko, to ti je kombinacija karaktera - on komotan ti kontroliraš i to samo ide nizbrdo. Sve lošije.
Tako je bilo i meni 6 godina sam kontrolirala sve i onda napokon samo pustila. Prvi put sam udahnula punim plućima, pa neka se muž snalazi. Dijete ima i oca.

----------


## Deaedi

> Nije trivijalno, jer dijete ima alergije, ali opet - mm je sa mnom od prvog dana rame uz rame prematao pelene, brisao guze, vodio djecu na terapije, na kontrole, lijepio flastere na naočale.... 
> 
> Ja mislim da lavko mora pomalo steći više povjerenja da njm zna i može brinuti o djetetu i da ne mora to nužno činiti na način kako bi ona činila. On mora znati na što je dijete alergično, a ostalo - nek ode kod zuteminute tj. njenog na edukaciju kako se napravi slobodno popodne: tata ode s djetetom k svojima (to je i mm radio) a ona ostane doma i ima cijelo popodne za sebe. I svi sretni.



Ma ja ne kuzim taj problem da dijete ostane s tatom. Kaj lavko misli da bi se dogodilo? Sigurno nece zivotno ugroziti dijete, sve ostalo je nebitno. Po meni, nek se tata snalazi kak zna i umije. Ja sam u stanju prekoraciti prljave carape na podu i 3 dana ako treba. Ja ih ne dizem.

----------


## lavko

> lavko, to ti je kombinacija karaktera - on komotan ti kontroliraš i to samo ide nizbrdo. Sve lošije.
> Tako je bilo i meni 6 godina sam kontrolirala sve i onda napokon samo pustila. Prvi put sam udahnula punim plućima, pa neka se muž snalazi. Dijete ima i oca.


Pa evo puštam

----------


## Anemona

> Pa evo puštam


Bravo!!!


(I prilično sam sigurna da će on odustati od nauma).

----------


## vertex

Joj Anemona. Niti je lavko ti, niti je njen muž tvoj muž. A zloguka proročanstva ne znam da su nešto konstruktivno ikad donijela.

----------


## Anemona

> Joj Anemona. Niti je lavko ti, niti je njen muž tvoj muž. A zloguka proročanstva ne znam da su nešto konstruktivno ikad donijela.


Moja isprika. Nisam uopće tako nešto mislila.
Pišem viđenje situacije, kao i svi ostali na ovoj temi.
Slobodno se zanemari napisano.

----------


## AdioMare

pa ako i odustane oboje će imati istu početnu "pregovaračku" poziciju: kenjam ja, ali bogami i ti si mislio!  :lool: 

valjda je htio i sebi i tebi, lavko, dokazati na neki način da čuvati dijete nije big deal. što god, stvari se mijenjaju, vjerujem da ćete se ipak naći na nekoj sredini, da zadovolji i tebe i  njega.

----------


## lavko

Nije Anemona nista lose mislila. I ima donekle pravo.

----------


## jelena.O

> On je sam rekao da mu napišem. ****gaja, moram mu napisat kako će radit bočicu, on ni ne zna kako izgleda adaptirano mlijeko.


a jel on uopće zana kaj mala smije jesti, i ko će kuhati?
znam da ti nije lako, moj stalno priča kak bi se stalno brinul o klincu a onda ja otiđem zorom na posel i ostavim ga s njime, i on se ne sjeti do 12 skuhati za jest nekaj, a nije da više od pol stvari malom jestive ostalo od dana prije, ne on se nije uopće sjetio da bi nekaj radio jer je on na go.

----------


## Vrci

lavko, a kome bi išao na more? Da li bi tamo bili njih dvoje sami skroz ili?

----------


## lavko

Imaju njegovi vikendicu. Ma ja bi njima i skuhala i zamrznula, ali SAMO ako bi me tražio. Ako ne, nek kuha kaj hoće, kuhat zna.

----------


## jelena.O

pa baš nije kaj hoće, neg kaj mala smije

----------


## spajalica

Meni to vase durenje nije jasno. MM kad ide na more s klincima bez mene ipak razgovaramo sto bi trebalo pripremiti npr. koju robu, zdravstvene, kreme za suncanje i sl. Ne mislim da bi im se ista dogodilo ako bi zaboravili ali olaksava ako ne. 
to sad ja bi im skuhala ali ako me ON trazi, mi je smijesno. sjednes za stol i kazes.
Jako mi je drago da idete na more. super ce nam svima doci. da li ti treba pomoc oko pakiranja i pripreme. bez cinizma, ironije, podj**** i sl. onako iskerno.

----------


## lavko

Pa tu imaš pravo, zapravo, to je ružno što sam rekla, ako odu, skuhat ću im, samo sam mislila da ne bi on sad nešto odbio tipa "mogu ja sve sam, što se ti miješaš"..znaš, u ovom kontekstu, da ne bi opet ispalo, evo je, ima svoju šapu na svemu.

----------


## Peterlin

Sorry, meni je ovo neshvatljivo.

Ja bi svog muža pitala u glavu: da ja skuham ili se budeš ti za to pobrinuo (i dalje me nije briga da li to znači kupiti gotovu hranu u Sparu, da li će on skuhati ili će netko od njegovih skuhati). 

lavko, baš mi je žao što ovo moram reći, ali vama šteka elementarna komunikacija. 

Dramu treba ukinuti, a uvesti normalne bazične razgovore tipa "tko danas kuha ili vješa veš", bez ikakvih tenzija. 

Čini mi se da gubiš jako puno vremena gatajući što on misli, umjesto da ga pitaš.

Kao iz onog starog vica kad cura u svoj dnevnik napiše 3 stranice svojih blentavih razmišljanja o tome zašto je njezin dečko loše volje, a on u svoj dnevnik zapiše "Hajduk izgubio s golom razlike".

----------


## lavko

Da, evo tu sam baš objasnila gore. A komuniciramo o djetetu, o vešu i slično. Ne čekamo jedno drugome jedva zabit nož u leđa. Meni je to odvratno.

----------


## lavko

Mislim da ste me krivo shvatile, ispada da razgovaramo kao djeca. Uglavnom, malo smo bolji od djece.

----------


## jelena.O

> i dalje me nije briga da li to znači kupiti gotovu hranu u Sparu, da li će on skuhati ili će netko od njegovih skuhati).


ne može njen muž kupiti gotovu hranu u šparu, treba je skuhati napraviti onak kak mala jede, a to nije za igranje

----------


## Peterlin

> ne može njen muž kupiti gotovu hranu u šparu, treba je skuhati napraviti onak kak mala jede, a to nije za igranje


Pa svejedno, ali o tome se razgovara. Žalosno je ako on do sad ne zna kaj je bitno. 

Kraj priče.

Ufff, ovaj topic mi je naporan barem isto toliko koliko je zanimljiv. Tak to ide u životu. Bila sam prije ako ne baš ista, a ono jaaaako slična.

----------


## lavko

Moram ići, mislim da ćemo se uspjeti toliko dogovoriti.

----------


## lavko

I meni je overdose sada.

----------


## Evelina

> Gospodin se jutros otvorio i izašlo je stomuka ovog svijeta. Rekao je da mu je pun k da sam ja nanajpametnija i da mu popujem i da me vrijedja vjerojatno zato što mu je dosta drame još od trudnoće i da mi tako vraća jer mu je i toga pun k. 
> 
> Na kraju je poentirao da će s malom idući tjedan par dana otići na more da pokaže eto kako se bavi djetetom. Na što je meni pao mrak na oči jer se bojim da dijete ne doživi šok.
> 
> Ovo je sve gore.


Hah...demonstrativno pokazivanje kako se bavi djetetom.
Al na moru.
Pa fućkaš to.
Šta ti ne pokaže u gradu. Svakodnevno.
Mah, whatever...ovo ja ne bih ozbiljno shvaćala, ali bih se ozbiljno pozabavila pripremama.

Iskreno, mene bi užasno nerviralo to da se ono što kažem proglašava popovanjem i soljenjem pameti.
A vidim da nećete moći dalje nikako, dokle god on ne odluči prestati ti "vraćati za ono u trudnoći".
Morat ćete se odlučiti ili neke stvari otpustiti i zaboraviti, na prošlost se treba staviti ad acta, jer ćete si zamjerati trudnoću (on tebi i ti sebi) valjda dok ste živi. A onda ćete umrijet.  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> Njezin muž ne radi ni mlijeko djetetu, ne jer ne zna, *ne jer ne želi*, nego zato jer ima osjećaj (koji dobiva od lavko) da je nesposoban napraviti mlijeko i lavko će to odraditi. Imala sam isti problem i ogromna potreba za kontrolom nije šala, nego vrlo brzo preraste u ogromni problem.





> To sam pomislila, al to bi bilo previše, baš bi bio igrač...
> I totalno sam sada ok s tim da idu na more, tražio me upute, ja bih mu ih dala, ali znaaaam da ne bih zucnula pred njim ništa. Kako bi se snašao, snašao bi se. Ja sam svjesna svoje kontrole uglavnom. *Ali nije on ne radio jer sam ja to znala bolje nego jer je komotan do bola*.


Meni je posve jasno da on to ne želi (radi komoda) i da je do njega puno više nego do tvoje kontrole. No dobro za danas dosta o ovoj temi ...
Držim fige da se taj njihov odlazak na more izrealizira i da se malo odmoriš i posvetiš sebi.

----------


## Trina

Čekaj, ja sam nisam skužila jel malecka ima posebni jelovnik zbog alergije ili samo kravlje mlijeko ne smije? On je upućen u njeno zdravstveno stanje? Jer ako je onda se opusti i uživaj. Znaš da će je čuvati u onim najbitnijim stvarima a oće li biti tvoja idealna zamjena,... niti to treba biti niti on to može. Zašto se opterećuješ kad imaš priliku biti tri dana sama i uživati u samoj sebi i u miru i tišini? Probaj ne razmišljati o lošim stvarima, skoncentriraj se na dobre a puno ih je- bit će skupa, imat će priliku povezati se, dijete će ti uživati na moru jer je vrijeme genijalno, more je toplo, ima već puno ljudi, možda bude guštala s drugom djecom koju će sresti na plaži, ti ćeš moći ležati, gledati tv, čitati knjige, razmišljati o sebi, svom braku, donijeti neke dobre odluke i svašta nešto. Potrudi se opustiti misli. Daj sebi neki zadatak tipa pogledati pet epizoda najdraže serije, pročitati neku knjigu koju si uvijek htjela a nisi imala vremena, zabavi se s bilo čim što voliš a inače nemaš kad.

----------


## Uh-puh

Lavko, sigurna sam da ti je problem da idu sami na more, al pregrizi. To je stvarno idelana prilika za povezivanje. I kad se vrate, moras svjesno traziti nacine I situacije da se ta povezanost odrzi. Ne znam, stavis na stol u boravak neku igru koju roditelj mora igrati s djetetom I ako mala pita da se igrate, kazes da sad moras raditi xy I nek pita tatu.

Mislim da je dobro da ti je rekao ovo sto si pisala. Mislim da je i on u komi. Zahvali mu na prijedlogu da ode na more s malom i na tome sto je "zinuo". Reci mu da ces tri dana raditi na sebi  i opustati se.

Mislim da trebas ici na terapiju dok god imas osjecaj da ti treba, isao on s tobom ili ne. Kad ti sama popravis svoje krive drine I pocnes se drugacije odnositi prema njemu, usvojis neke druge obrasce ponasanja I strategije, I on ce se poceti mijenjati...

----------


## Deaedi

Po meni muz koji ode sa malim djetetom na more na par dana je za svaku pohvalu. Mozda se on ne uspijeva povezati sa njom dok si ti u blizini. Ovo je odlicna prilika za sve: ti da se odmoris, mala da se poveze sa tatom, tata da bude sam s njom i skuzi kako je to.

----------


## ellica

Ja sve citam i mislim.si da krenem.komentirati ili ne?!
Ali samo cu dio o moru i djetetu.
Ako je planirao ici i prije ove svade ok nebi imala nista protiv.No,ako ide da bi meni(a i sebi mozda)dokazao da on moze sam s njom e bome nebi isao.
Sta otici ce 3dana na more(cista oblekica,popis sto i kako)i prezivjet 3dana u kojima i da mu je turbo tesko bilo nece priznat.....sto time bilo tko dobiva ako se vrati i sve je po starom.
Odnos se gradi doma ,ovo je cisti inat.E otici cu da vidis da mogu.A ti mi reci sto i kako cu tamo.
Nisam baba gatara kako neko reci ,ali ja lavko mislim da je to izvalio i da nece otici(mozda se varam).

----------


## Deaedi

Pa sta je lose u dokazivanju? U svakom slucaju ce ici s popisom, spakiran i sa svim uputama. Po meni, bas neka ide dok je afektu, iduci put ce paziti sta govori i obecaje.

----------


## Uh-puh

> Pa sta je lose u dokazivanju? U svakom slucaju ce ici s popisom, spakiran i sa svim uputama. Po meni, bas neka ide dok je afektu, iduci put ce paziti sta govori i obecaje.


Slazem se. Samo nek on ide. Pa sta ako joj zeli dokazati? Super, nek dokaze i sebi i lavko! Di ces bolje! To lavko I treba. A on treba povezivanje.

----------


## Peterlin

Ja samo znam da mm i djeca obožavaju moje termine za jogu, to je njihovo vrijeme. I budući da su tada već imali 3 i 4 godine, baš me bilo briga da li su tada pizza ili hrenovke za večeru. Samo me zanimalo da bude kuhinja očišćena i djeca u krpama kad ja dođem doma. I danas je tako, osim što ih ponekad još zateknem na nogama, ali tek sad kad su praznici. 

A moji klinci sigurno misle"večer bez roditeljskog terorizma - neprocjenjivo" :D   i jako su sretni kad mi uleti sl.put od par dana.

----------


## ellica

Niti ce se on povezati s malom ta 3 dana,niti ce lavko biti na miru  :Wink: 
Onos se gradi malo duze od ta 3 dana.
Moji oboje uzivaju solo s tatom i ostavljam ih bez imalo griznje savjesti.Oduvijek.
Ali moj je malenu cuvao i uspavljivao i dok je cicala,a sad pogotovo.Ali nisam ziher da bi htjela da ide solo s njom na more(2god 4mj).
Ali ja ocito ne dijelim forumsko misljenje  :Wink: .
A dokazivanje mi je djetinjasto barem u ovom.kontekstu.....

----------


## umiljata

> Onos se gradi malo duze od ta 3 dana.



a negdje treba počet.  :Smile: 
pa makar to bilo i tri dana na moru.
pa makar to bio i inat.
svašta se iz toga može izrodit.

----------


## casa

Pa ne bih ni ja htjela da on sam ide negdje s njima i moja bi guzica vidjela puta. Naravno ako bi negdje isli uputstva bi bila jasna... Lijepo se provedite..

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa ne bih ni ja htjela da on sam ide negdje s njima i moja bi guzica vidjela puta. Naravno ako bi negdje isli uputstva bi bila jasna... Lijepo se provedite..


i ja ovako mislim. mislim, super je da je lavko malo sama, ali ipak bih ja imala osjećaj ko da sam u nekoj kazni. mi idemo na more, a ti ostaješ doma.

----------


## Deaedi

> i ja ovako mislim. mislim, super je da je lavko malo sama, ali ipak bih ja imala osjećaj ko da sam u nekoj kazni. mi idemo na more, a ti ostaješ doma.


U normalnim okolnostima, ali ovo je specificna situacija. I meni to ne bi bila kazna, nego odmor iz snova, nakon 12g da imam 3 dana za sebe!

----------


## Trina

> Niti ce se on povezati s malom ta 3 dana,niti ce lavko biti na miru 
> Onos se gradi malo duze od ta 3 dana.
> .....


Ma najbolje da i dalje bude na tabletu, da nema veze ni s malom ni s lavkom. Pa mora odnekud početi

----------


## Deaedi

> Ma najbolje da i dalje bude na tabletu, da nema veze ni s malom ni s lavkom. Pa mora odnekud početi


Pa naravno. Neka idu, sto prije.

----------


## AdioMare

> i ja ovako mislim. mislim, super je da je lavko malo sama, ali ipak bih ja imala osjećaj ko da sam u nekoj kazni. mi idemo na more, a ti ostaješ doma.


možda da ona ode na more, a njih dvoje ostanu doma? da, to je to! :Idea:

----------


## Apsu

> možda da ona ode na more, a njih dvoje ostanu doma? da, to je to!


E s ovim se i ja slazem  :Grin:

----------


## *meri*

> možda da ona ode na more, a njih dvoje ostanu doma? da, to je to!


odlicna ideja!!

----------


## Peterlin

> i ja ovako mislim. mislim, super je da je lavko malo sama, ali ipak bih ja imala osjećaj ko da sam u nekoj kazni. mi idemo na more, a ti ostaješ doma.


Meni to uopće ne bi bil kazna. Naprotiv. Tak volim biti sama doma, a jako rijetko imam priliku.

----------


## ellica

Trina pa moze poceti doma-bez tableta.Za to ne mora na more-naprotiv.
Isto kao sto moze i na moru surfati na tabletu pokraj male i ne baviti se njom.
Meni isto nebi bila kazna da ostanem sama :D.
A nit bi mi bila kazna da idem sama  :Razz:

----------


## jelena.O

i jel ošo?

----------


## Uh-puh

ovaj moj se nije bas puno povezivao dok sam ja bila na raspolaganju. Kad sam se ja vratila na puno radno vrijeme, a on otisao na pola, onda nije imao previse izbora. Nakon vrtica je imao jos puuuno sati za povezivanje :Smile: . Dakle, on je od onih koje treba ostaviti same...
Mozda pomogne i kod lavko.

----------


## Lili75

Lavko
jeste dogovorili koji dan idu na more da malo odmoris od svega i svih?

----------


## lavko

Samo prije neg se srušim u krevet, ta tri dana su tek idući vikend jer ga ovaj vikend nema. Inače smo započeli nešto uljudniju i topliju komunikaciju, a iskreno, da odu na taj put ja bih to smatrala pozitivnim, iako su njegove namjere djetinjaste možda (da dokaže nešto).
Znači, idući vikend.

----------


## maca papucarica

razbijanje stvari, nikad nije suvisli odgovor, i bez ali..... :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

O pa super lavko sad se mozes unaprijed veselit iducem vikendu  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

Ako nije brinu o o tome kaj mala treba i smije jest sad mu je krajnje vreme, svakako popis moj ni u vrtić ne ide bez njega a ni klinika u školu, mora biti precizan, ali bi već i doma trebao se snalazi s njenom klupom jer tam u panici neće znati ni moc

----------


## Lili75

Ajde snaci ce se lavko ce mu dat popis ideja za jelo  i uzivat ce i ona i oni.

----------


## Peterlin

Treba mu 2 popisa: sigurne stvari i strogo zabrqnjene stvari. Ali meni se čini da kod ovog djeteta nije u pitanju alergija koja bi je dovela u životnu opasnost. Uostalom, ima tjedan dana da se doma napravi okvirni plan hranjenja.

----------


## flopica

Lavko citam sve i mislim da mu trebas dati sansu da se poveze s djetetom
Ja bih ga pustila da idu solo
Jednostavno pregrizi i u sebi otpusti
Ako treba napisati uputu pa napisi je..
Ako ne zeli, nemoj, sam ce procitati na kutiji
Pitaj zeli li ili ne...
Nece on dozvoliti da dijete skapaod gladi
Na kraju krajeva kupit ce joj jogurt i kiflu, neku vocku, ma nije to spansko selo...
Ljudi su razliciti, neki su lezerni ikomotni, neki su po peesu, toje sve ljudski
Dok god tm ima zelju da sudjeluje to je dobar znak, nije mu svejedno...
Kako on treba nauciti preuzimati odgovornost jednako tako ti trebas uciti da mu prepustas kontrolu...
Nema tu nista lose
Dijete ce biti s ocem,ne vjerujem d bi bio toliko nemaran da se ne pobrine za elementarne stvari, ajde pokazi malo povjerenja, on iz toga moze izaci samo obogaceniji za nove vrijedne spoznaje...
A ti takoder
Kod mene bi jedini uvjet bio to da mu je uvijek na oku i da sam ja sigurna da ce tako biti
Ovo kad ce jesti, kad ce spavati, koliko ce jesti ostavi njemu...

----------


## jelena.O

Flopice ne čitaš dobro, ne jede dete jogurt a ni bilo koju kiflu
Peterlin, ako joj da pogresnu stvar možda je nece dovesti  stanje za super hitnu intervenciju, ali će joj pogoršati i ovak loši dermatitis, kolko sam se ja napatila s time tak da to nije za igru i podsmjehivanje, djete smije i može dobiti hranu koja je bas za nju
Usput jel sada zamatate malu, treba i to odraditi ako radite, ali i bit pripravan da će trebat radit ako joj bas bude trebalo
Nek počne odmah szdjelovati,ako je misli sam voditi

----------


## casa

Ma dajte cure pa to je malenoj tata. Ono ja se kladim da mm koji nema iskustvo ikakvog malog alergicara imoze brinut o lavkinom djetetu... Pa ne treba zavrsit  obuku za cuvat dijete.
Ja sam od onih lezernih..

----------


## Lili75

I ja sam ona lezerna i koliko znam kod lavko se ne radi o nekim teskim alergijama...

----------


## jelena.O

jel teška ili ne teška alergija, je alergija, čim mala nema mira i ne spava kak treba to je dovoljno, i kad ne možeš uć u dučan da zemeš prvo s police i usipaš u dete, cure očito vi nemate iskustva s time, pa vam opraštam, ja svoje nebi propustila slučajnom nečijem mužu.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

pa ne "propušta" ona nečijem mužu
nego svom

----------


## jelena.O

ne nego je *casa* rekla da bi se njen muž znal brinuti o maloj lavkici

----------


## Deaedi

Ajme, pa to joj je tata. Kod mene je tata=mama. Jel zna na sta je dijete alergicno? Zna. Dakle, to vise nije tema oko koje se treba brinuti. Snaci ce se.

----------


## sirius

Svašta. Kao da ide na more sa susjedinim muzem.

----------


## AdioMare

> ne nego je *casa* rekla da bi se njen muž znal brinuti o maloj lavkici


bože, jelena, ti stvarno sve shvaćaš bukvalno.

----------


## flopica

Nije to neciji muz. To je njezin muž i tata njihovog djeteta.
Vjerujem da mu je poznata činjenica da je dijete alergičar.
Kifla i jogurt su metafora, postoje namirnice koje alergicna djeca smiju jesti.
Što znam, valjda sam nešto naučila u 12 godina roditeljstva alergičaru, hvala na pitanju.

----------


## Peterlin

> pa ne "propušta" ona nečijem mužu
> nego svom


X 
 Pa to je djetetov otac. Živi s djetetom od prvog dana. I ako i nije sudjelovao u pripremi svakog obroka, zna bitne stvari, jer ne živi na Marsu. 

mm je ostao s našim starijim sinom sam na nekoliko mjeseci kad su mene priveli u bolnicu na čuvanje druge trudnoće. L. Je imao godinu dana. Jest da je nakon 2 tjedna uskočila moj svekrva da ga čuva dok je mm na poslu, ali nije bilo nikakvih priprema za to ni za njega ni za nju. Preživjeli smo svi skupa. A moj stariji nema baš alergije, ali ima intoleranciju laktoze. Nije još sve ni jeo. Iako se mm nije prije ravnopravno angažirao oko sina jer sqm ja, eto, bila doma, kad je trebalo, znao je i mogao sve. Kraj priče. 

Ont. Meni je ta kritična situacija dobro došla da uvidim kako moj način nije ni jedini ni najbolji, nego samo jedna od mogućnosti.

----------


## flopica

E to Peterlin
Moj nacin je samo jedna od mogucnosi i to je bit priče
Ali kako cemo mi to spoznati ako ne damo sebi a potom i drugoj strani priliku da to nauči...

----------


## casa

Mm ima cetvero djece o kojima ravnopravno vodimo brigu. Trenutno nemamo dvogodisnjaka ni alergicara. Moja je poanta bila da vjerujem kako bi svaki odrastao muskarac mogao voditi brigu o alergicnom dvogodisnjaku ako je normalan. A kamoli otac djeteta bez pripreme. Ono cuvas malo nezasticeno bice ... Sve u tebi ti govori da ga cuvas. Ako dijete nesto ne jede pa valjda u dvije godine primjetis da dok ti pijes mlijeko iz tetrapaka dijete ne. I valjda neces u ta dva dana uplatit ruckove u kineskom a vecere u meksickom. 
Djeca opcenito nisu sinonim za noge u zrak odmor.

----------


## casa

Vi ostale mislite da vasi muzevi ne bi mogli pricuvat dvogodisnje tude dijete dva dana? Ono da je takva situacija...

----------


## sirius

Naravno da bi mogli.
Ali eto moj ( kao i muz iz price) bi ocekivao jednostavne pisane upute o npr. terapiji i prehrani ( ako postoji neka specificnost) . Ili bi me ( tj. majku/oca ) tog drugog djeteta zivkao svakih na telefon kad god mu ne bi bilo nesto jasno.

----------


## Beti3

> Vi ostale mislite da vasi muzevi ne bi mogli pricuvat dvogodisnje tude dijete dva dana? Ono da je takva situacija...


Naravno da bi u sili svaki muskarac, bio neciji tata ili ne, mogao brinuti o djetetu bilo koje dobi. Moj muz bi, na stranu sto mu briga o njezi vlastite djece nije bila primarna, za to ima mene, igra i zabava je njegov resor, no kad je trebalo uvijek je znao kako.

No, poucena vlastitim iskustvom  :Smile:  pitam se da li ce u vikendici biti sami tata i curica, ili je tamo i koja baka, djed...Moj je u svakoj mogucoj prilici uvaljivao potomke kojoj noni  :Wink:

----------


## sirius

> Znaš što, neću izbacivati bocu jer kako smo imali problema s dohranom - tek s 13 mjeseci počela jesti - u bočicu joj stavim još i žitarice i meda i repičinog ulja i to bude fini obrok, a ova biljna mlijek aaus isto sr..., ništa to nije zdravije/nezdravije. Ovaj Neocate je barem prošao sva testiranja kvalitete, to jemaltene bolnička hrana. Sad smo off otišle.


Samo da jos nesto dodam, obzirom da se vuce poveznica da otac trazi recept za mlijeko.
Pa i ja bih ga trazila, ako mlijeko ne bi bilo iz tetrapaka ili samo omjer iz kutije.
Ocito je da lavko u obrok dodaje i druge stvari , pa nekim svojim omjerima, pa meni bas nije niti precudno da on ne zna sto je tocno u boci ako to nigdje nije zapisano. Da je negdje zapisan recept  mozda bi i ranije pripremao sam.
mozda i ne bi. Ali to ne mozemo znati.

----------


## jelena.O

> Moj je u svakoj mogucoj prilici uvaljivao potomke kojoj noni


klasična priča, i opet bi on uživao i ne brinuo o deci i imao noge u zraku

----------


## jelena.O

> Vi ostale mislite da vasi muzevi ne bi mogli pricuvat dvogodisnje tude dijete dva dana? Ono da je takva situacija...


mogao bi ako bi znao držati jezik za zubima, ne možeš ti 2 dana klatiti po hrani koju dete ne jede, a opet moraš i paziti na koji način hranu daš detetu , pranje ruku i suđa obavezno.

unuci kolegice smeta ( dobi osip, i odma počne gušenje), ako je otac poljubi a jeo je sir, ili joj da samo ruku s kojom je dirao stvari koje njoj smetaju

----------


## Peterlin

> Samo da jos nesto dodam, obzirom da se vuce poveznica da otac trazi recept za mlijeko.
> Pa i ja bih ga trazila, ako mlijeko ne bi bilo iz tetrapaka ili samo omjer iz kutije.
> Ocito je da lavko u obrok dodaje i druge stvari , pa nekim svojim omjerima, pa meni bas nije niti precudno da on ne zna sto je tocno u boci ako to nigdje nije zapisano. Da je negdje zapisan recept  mozda bi i ranije pripremao sam.
> mozda i ne bi. Ali to ne mozemo znati.


Tako je. I ja bih tražila pisanu kratku uputu, kao podsjetnik. 
Za boravak izvan kuće od 2-3 dana, lako je dogovoriti i zapisati što se sve može pripremiti djetetu. 

Nešto slično ja sad imam za svoju djecu koja sad pomalo uče kuhati - postoji jedan rokovnik s kratkim receptima i uputama za kuhanje (npr. koliko minuta se kuhaju špageti, jer su često u špajzi bez originalnog omota na kojem to piše). Ima dvadesetak recepata. 

Unutra piše i kak se gulaš kuha u ekspres loncu (vrijeme vs količina mesa) iako djeca to još samostalno ne kuhaju, ali sudjeluju, pa mm često zaviruje u te upute kad mene nema doma, iako se sinovi bolje snalaze gdje što piše i kako pronaći nešto (ima abecedno kazalo, he he he....)

----------


## Lili75

*jelena.O* to tvoe možda i stoji za neku djecu al kod *lavko* nije takav slučaj i bojim se da je tvoji komentari samo mogu opteretit ništa drugo (a već je i sama dovoljno opterećena) a mi joj svi pokušavamo reći da ih pusti na put i opusti se al uz ovakve komentare opustit se ?!!  kužiš o čemu ti pričam  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

o joj jelena, daj sjasi vise
kaj zelis postici? otezati lavko jos vise?!
njezin muz ne ide s tvojom djecom, nego njihovom kceri
on je otac tog djeteta, nije ni glup niti nesposoban, samo malo lijen
i sigurna sam da nece napraviti nista sto bi ugrozilo malenu N., ukljucujuci i prehranu

lavko, objasni mu sto mislis da je nuzno, a kad odu - uzivaj
probaj se opustiti sto vise mozes
svasta nesto si ti uspjela ishendlati, pa ces i ovo  :Wink:

----------


## lavko

Joj, joj, kuda ovo ode...ja još nisam uspjela s njim pošteno iskomunicirati ništa, jučer navečer se vratio s puta, jutros sam ja rano otišla na posao, pa ni ne znam koji su mu planovi.
Preko vikenda smo se ipak čuli, normalno smo komunicirali a jutros me je u snu zagrlio a kad se probudio i skužio, odmah se odmaknuo. I meni je sada jako teško, jer smo si zakomplicirali život, i ne znam zašto sve mora biti tako komplicirano, zašto ne bismo rekli "ava,ava,ava, nitko nije krava..."?
Uh.

----------


## casa

A gle ako se neka djeca guse a onda ih valjda roditelji odvezu na hitnu. Ne znam al poanta je da se muz osamostali i da se mama opusti. Ako lavko u mlijeko dodaje i druge stvari te nisu lijek i dijete ih ne treba nuzno. Zasto bi tata trebao spremit isto? Tata ne treba postat gotovo mama nego tata. To sto ide u mlijeko je u stupcu nebitno... To se zove prepustanje kontrole a ne dozvolit muzu da odabere nijansu zute za carape. Ili hoces da brine o maloj ili da brine o tvojim pravilima. Ovo ja iz iskustva pa ne zamjerite

----------


## casa

Pa lavko jer je to zivot. I zato nemoj nista iskomunicirat nego poljubi muza kad dodes kuci.

----------


## Lili75

e ovo je ok savjet, fino dođi zagrli ga i poljubi, vjerojatno će ostati paf al neka za promjenu.

----------


## tangerina

> I zato nemoj nista iskomunicirat nego poljubi muza kad dodes kuci.


to bih ja napravila, a da razbijem napetost, rekla bih "ja ću tebe poljubit, pa se ti poslije buni"

----------


## mitovski

> Vi ostale mislite da vasi muzevi ne bi mogli pricuvat dvogodisnje tude dijete dva dana? Ono da je takva situacija...


Naravno da bi mogli, pa nije nitko od njih ograničenih sposobnosti, samo što je nama ženama valjda negdje u genima zapisano, pa nam je podsvijesno ostalo da mi to 'bolje' znamo.
Kažem MM je bio od početka uključen iako naravno dok god je dojila sam ja bila više uključena jer je to tako, ali i dan danas on pita iako zna na šta je alergična, jel joj može dati ovo ili ono, šta da joj obuče ili pripremi mi i sl. Kad je sam ne pita ništa  :Smile: 

Inače MM je čuvao sina naše tada poznanice, danas bliske prijateljice u dobi od njegovih 1g do 1,5g jer žena nije imala kud s djetetom u kombinaciji s mojom mamom bolesnom od alzheimera.
Danas se smijemo jednom događaju, nazvala ga ja s posla šta rade, kaže on J. povrača po stanu, P. hoda i gazi po tome a tvoja mama drži drvenu kućicu za lutke (onu malu) jer bu se srušila na djecu  :Laughing: 
Uglavnom, snađu se oni jako dobro i znaju i mogu iako im mi to nekada same ne želimo priznati.
Ne bih uopće brinula oko toga da dijete ide samo na more s ocem, snaći će se oni, daj kraktke upute i neka pliva.
*
lavko* a ovo što kažeš za polutihu misu koja još traje, a j...ga netko treba pregrist, pa kaži ti ovaj put ava ava ava.... mislim rijetko je u jednom odnosu samo jedna strana kriva

----------


## Apsu

> Joj, joj, kuda ovo ode...ja još nisam uspjela s njim pošteno iskomunicirati ništa, jučer navečer se vratio s puta, jutros sam ja rano otišla na posao, pa ni ne znam koji su mu planovi.
> Preko vikenda smo se ipak čuli, normalno smo komunicirali a jutros me je u snu zagrlio a kad se probudio i skužio, odmah se odmaknuo. I meni je sada jako teško, jer smo si zakomplicirali život, i ne znam zašto sve mora biti tako komplicirano, zašto ne bismo rekli "ava,ava,ava, nitko nije krava..."?
> Uh.


Ovo da te zagrlio pa se odmaknuo znaci da te voli, ali je ili povrijeden ili mu je zbog necega tesko, i ne zeli ti pokazati da je ljudsko bice. Ima tu i ouno ega, a ego se smanjuje samo tako da mu das puno povjerenja oko ovog puta, puno ljubavi a ne svade kad vidis da on krece u svadu, i puno razumijevanja bas onda kad ne razumijes..

----------


## rehab

> Kod nas je svaka svada ista, oboje šutimo. Dugo, barem 1 dan. Ja to super podnosim .
> I nisam uopce pasivno agresivna (ja to tako dozivljavam ), ne durim se, ne razmisljam i ne prebirem po tome. Samo sutim i idem svojim putem.
> 
> Kad sam bila mladja, nisam mogla podnijet svadu i htjela sam se pomirit za 23 sekunde. Sad me briga.
> I nemamo sto razgovarat o tome tko ce s djecom u setnju ili sto cemo sutra jesti kad se upravo oko toga i svadamo sto sam ja (vecinom, pretezno) jedina koja o tome razmislja. Ionako cu se ja pobrinut sto cemo sutra jesti i ja cu odvest djecu u setnju. Kreten.
> 
> Ma ljuta sam, jucer smo se posvadali. Uvijek isto. Ne glumim patnicu, i nije da bas sve moram bas uvijek sama, ali zlo mi je vise od pregovaranja, diplomacije i ja poruka o tome kako je za svemir i moje vrhunsko biće bitno da on rasiri veš. Koliko godina i razgovora treba proci da netko tko ude u kupaonu i vidi da titra gumb da je masina stala, mrtav ladan ga ugasi i ode kao da se nista nije dogodilo? Zasto uvijek "mozes ti molim te rasiriti ves?". (Dok nevino lezi na kaucu i ispod trepavica upita "sta treba?".) Mislim uvijek je "mogu, naravno, nema problema".
> Ali ja ne mogu to uvijek izgovoriti tako nego popi.dim pa kazem iziritiranim tonom 'digni se s kauca': "daj ti bar veš raširi!". On iste sekunde popi.di i tonom jos glasnijim od mene vikne "sta mu serem kad on rasiri ves svaki put kad mu ja to kazem". Ja dreknem da mu ne zelim govorit nego da se sam sjeti, on meni da radi vise nego drugi muskarci koje poznaje. Tu je ton na vrhuncu, o onda oboje samo zasutimo. Svako nastavi svojim poslom. On rasiri ves i jos usisa da dokaze da on radi po kuci. Al sutimo ostatak dana. Pomirimo se sutra mailom na poslu. Al ne dugackim. Nesto bezveze "sve ok?"... Pa ili "da"... "Ne, jos sam ljut/a" pa sutimo i do sutra...
> Mailove sam pisala u prvim godinama veze (to sam zapravo radila u svim nesuglasicama sa svima, sefom na poslu, frendicama, bivsim deckima... Dok nisam shvatila da je svima njima to samo BLA BLA BLA.)
> ...


Ajme potpisujem, ovo je redoviti obrazac koji se ponavlja u našoj kući. Osim ovog dijela s pasivnom agresijom, ja sam kraljica pasivne agresije  :Grin: 
Ono što me konstantno smeta u muško-ženskim odnosima, a provlači se i ovdje kroz ovu temu, jest teza da smo mi žene te koje trebaju pomagati muškarcu da sazrije,da se uključi, da počne ravnopravno voditi brigu o kućanskim poslovima i o djeci, itd. Pa trebamo biti pune razumijevanja, pronalaziti adekvatne načine kojima ćemo pokrenuti muškarca, prihvaćati situaciju kakva jeste, itd. Neću lagati, kod nas je situacija ista takva. On će učiniti sve što ga zamolim u 90% slučajeva. Oprati će, skuhati će, prošetati psa, donijeti namirnice, zabaviti djecu, itd. rijetko će učiniti nešto i samoinicijativno, ali mene umara moja konstantna emocionalna angažiranost oko svakodnevnih obaveza.
Ne znam razumijete li što želim reći. Npr., vikend sam provela kuhajući ručak, pripremajući slastice za nećakov rođendan, istovremeno sam organizirala u glavi kako danas odvesti dijete kod fizioterapeuta, stići na posao, skuhati ručak za svekra i svekrvu koji rade u polju, itd. On će mi pomoći i obaviti sve što ga zamolim. Ali, da je netko presadio njegov mozak u moju glavu ovaj vikend, mi ne bismo niti otišli nećaku na rođendan, kamoli spremili slastice, dijete ne bi otišlo na vježbe kod fizioterapeuta, svekar i svekrva bi ostali bez ručka, itd., jer on uopće ne razmišlja o tim stvarima, ništa ne planira niti uopće zna gdje tko kada treba otići i što treba učiniti. On ode svaki dan na posao, vrati se doma, ruča i to je čitav raspored u njegovoj glavi. Sve drugo što preko dana napravi, jest ono što mu ja kažem da bi trebalo napraviti. Ok, mi tako funkcioniramo i većinom nemamo problema u smislu da netko ne želi nešto napraviti. Ali, što je s muževima poput Lavkinog ? Možemo li mi žene sebi priuštiti da dođemo s posla, ručamo ručak koji je muž skuhao, legnemo i gledamo tv, a muž planira koje dijete treba odvesti liječniku, koje na trening, koju tortu treba napraviti nekome za rođendan i slično ? I, još više, možemo li sebi priuštiti da ne vodimo brigu o tome je li dijete jelo, je li presvučeno, je li se igralo i šetalo, nego da samo, poput muškarca, buljimo u gadgete i odbijemo muža kad nam predloži da se malo više zabavimo oko djeteta ? Kako bi bilo da naši muževi smišljaju strategije da nas potaknu na veći angažman u zajedničkom suživotu ?
Svašta sam ovdje sad napisala, nadam se da sam uspjela objasniti što je to što me bode cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Rehab, i mene to bode, isto mislimo.

----------


## casa

Pa mozemo al to kosta kao i sve u zivotu. Mm vodi racuna o mnogocemu o cemu ja ne vodim al zato nosim majice s jasnim tragovima kvacica. Ili recimo metemo opsesivno nakon svakog obroka sto meni dize zivce.
I jako bitna stavka je da biti mama ima drugaciju tezinu od biti tata. I ne znam al mene uopce ne muce ta muskozenska pitanja. Opcenito mislim da se daje prevelika vaznost i ciscenju i kuhanju i da zbog toga zene tesko prepustaju kontrolu pa muskarci teze dostizu standarde. Kad se olabavi na kraju se nekako zivi kvalitetnije.
Tipa torta za necaka stvarno nije must have
..ako te ne veseli nemoj ju radit. Rucak za svekije takoder. Odvest dijete na pregled pa to je stvar digovora. Ako kazes muzu Daj ti vodi racuna o tome kad treba ic iduci put. Samo treba bit spreman da dijete propusti koji posjet...I kako bi svijet izgledao kad bi muskarci postali zene je totalno krivo pitanje... Razlicitosti su poanta...i nije sve u rodu...

----------


## Lili75

> Rehab, i mene to bode, isto mislimo.


i mene bode jer bih isto rado mozak na pašu, bar par puta godišnje  :Grin: 

Znao je moj reći ajme nema ništa za jesti, nisi mi ništa skuhala, a ja fino uljudno: Ajme nema ništa za ručak, ništa mi nisi skuhao! i on zašuti a ne posvađamo se.  :Smile: 

ja s godinama polako prihvaćam da su te razlike između spolova tu i da ih se teško može promijeniti, moj mužić isto sve napravi KAd mu se kaže da bi se sam sjetio eh već teže. Ja govorim a on radi i dobro. šta'š ne možeš ovce i novce  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Mi smo se nekako prirodno raspodijelili. Postoje stvari o kojima md (gotovo) uopce ne razmislja (tipa kad treba dijet odvest na kontrolu, sto mu treba kupit, sto ce obuc, kad oprat robu, sto cemo kuhat, kupit...), al isto tako postoje stvari o kojima ja (gotovo) uopce ne razmisljam (tipa pranje podova, prozora, usisavanje, brisanje prasine, ciscenje kuhinjski i inih elemenata, registracija auta, servisi auta, ...). Vise njemu ide na zivce sto ja ne razmisljam o "njegovim" stvarima, nego meni sto on ne razmislja o "mojima"  :Wink:

----------


## casa

Mm tako meni za novce Ajme nema nista na racunu... I to mene jaaako zivcira al zato sam veliki sef od para.

----------


## rehab

> Pa mozemo al to kosta kao i sve u zivotu. Mm vodi racuna o mnogocemu o cemu ja ne vodim al zato nosim majice s jasnim tragovima kvacica. Ili recimo metemo opsesivno nakon svakog obroka sto meni dize zivce.
> I jako bitna stavka je da biti mama ima drugaciju tezinu od biti tata. I ne znam al mene uopce ne muce ta muskozenska pitanja. Opcenito mislim da se daje prevelika vaznost i ciscenju i kuhanju i da zbog toga zene tesko prepustaju kontrolu pa muskarci teze dostizu standarde. Kad se olabavi na kraju se nekako zivi kvalitetnije.
> Tipa torta za necaka stvarno nije must have
> ..ako te ne veseli nemoj ju radit. Rucak za svekije takoder. Odvest dijete na pregled pa to je stvar digovora. Ako kazes muzu Daj ti vodi racuna o tome kad treba ic iduci put. Samo treba bit spreman da dijete propusti koji posjet...I kako bi svijet izgledao kad bi muskarci postali zene je totalno krivo pitanje... Razlicitosti su poanta...i nije sve u rodu...


Nisi me dobro shvatila. U pravu si, ništa od ovog nabrojanog se ne mora, ja samo govorim općenito, o načinu na koji funkcionira njihov mozak i načinu na koji funkcionira naš mozak. Meni uopće ne bi smetalo prepustiti mu kontrolu oko IČEGA. Niti gledam je li napravljeno dobro ili loše (što god to značilo). Samo, zašto mu ja trebam reći : daj ti povedi računa o tome drugi put ? Tko je meni ikad napomenuo da trebam voditi računa o djetetovim vježbama ili treninzima ? Opet se svodimo na isto - mi žene u ulozi da kažemo muškarcu što treba činiti.

----------


## rehab

> i mene bode jer bih isto rado mozak na pašu, bar par puta godišnje 
> 
> Znao je moj reći ajme nema ništa za jesti, nisi mi ništa skuhala, a ja fino uljudno: Ajme nema ništa za ručak, ništa mi nisi skuhao! i on zašuti a ne posvađamo se. 
> 
> ja s godinama polako prihvaćam da su te razlike između spolova tu i da ih se teško može promijeniti, moj mužić isto sve napravi KAd mu se kaže da bi se sam sjetio eh već teže. Ja govorim a on radi i dobro. šta'š ne možeš ovce i novce


O da, ja sam se izborila za puštanje mozga na pašu, i to više puta godišnje. Samo, ja sam sretna jer imam tu mogućnost, a on je ponosan na sebe jer se iskazao kao dobar muž i preuzeo kontrolu na dan-dva. Zašto to nije uobičajeni state of mind kao kada žena sve organizira, a muž odrađuje ono što mu se kaže (ili ne odrađuje, neke kažu da se i to treba prihvatiti) ? Jesu li to društvene ili biološke razlike među spolovima ?

----------


## casa

Uopce ne vjerujem u to da tm ne vodi racuna o nicemu sto mu ti ne napomenes. Recimo klasican primjer je servis auta... To vecinom rade muskarci a znas zasto? Jer je otpocetka bili jasno postavljeno da zena nece. Kad se rodi dijete da zena ne dogovori pregled kod doktora muz bi. I otad pa nadalje bi on o tome brinuo. Ovo Daj ti molim te treba reci nakon greske... Nakon sto se preuzelo na sebe..

----------


## rehab

> Uopce ne vjerujem u to da tm ne vodi racuna o nicemu sto mu ti ne napomenes. Recimo klasican primjer je servis auta... To vecinom rade muskarci a znas zasto? Jer je otpocetka bili jasno postavljeno da zena nece. Kad se rodi dijete da zena ne dogovori pregled kod doktora muz bi. I otad pa nadalje bi on o tome brinuo. Ovo Daj ti molim te treba reci nakon greske... Nakon sto se preuzelo na sebe..


Servis auta mi je u rangu s vođenjem računa o rasporedu utakmica Lige prvaka. Nešto što je u užem muškarčevom interesu. Da ne kažem da je to nešto što se obavlja povremeno, ne na dnevnoj bazi. I sigurna sam da, kad muškarac vozi auto na servis, ne razmišlja o tome kako će to uklopiti u dnevni raspored između kućanskih obaveza, druženja s djecom i slično. Nešto o čemu, npr., ja razmišljam kad idem frizeru.

P.S. Majke mi, nisam sigurna bi li mm samoinicijativno odveo dijete na liječnički pregled nakon poroda. Ne pitaj me kako znam  :Grin:

----------


## mitovski

> P.S. Majke mi, nisam sigurna bi li mm samoinicijativno odveo dijete na liječnički pregled nakon poroda. Ne pitaj me kako znam


Pa šta će ga voditi kad je zdravo  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

ja ponekad vozim auto na servis, kad mi muz kaze i dogovori termin  :Grin: 
on je nasao pedijatricu i otvarao kartone, ugovarao preglede, vozio i sam doktoru
isto tako, otvori frizider i kaze: nema mlijeka
i dobije odgovor: stvarno? nije samo naraslo?  :lool: 
nemamo strogo podijeljene obaveze, iako, recimo, on ne zna di se vesmasina pali i to uvijek radim ja
ja zato ne znam di su nam racuni od rezija i koliki si uopce
i kojeg internet operatera imamo
uglavnom, neke stvari radi samo on, neke samo ja, neke zajedno
s djecom je ukljucen maksimalno, ne nuzno da radi isto sto i ja, ali dobar je tata
...bitno je da smo nasli nacin na koji funkcioniramo
i da se volimo...

s tim, da nacin na koji mi funkcioniramo, sigurno ne bi odgovarao nekom drugom paru
svaki par mora naci svoj nacin, a ponekad to i nije bas lako

i ova durenja - ne podnosim

----------


## rehab

Meni nije nikakav problem raspodjela poslova. Ja znam da je moj angažman u tom smislu duplo veći nego njegov, ali ne smeta mi to, jer sve što radim volim raditi i znam da će on uskočiti onda kad se meni nešto od toga ne da odraditi. 
Hajde, mogu se pomiriti s tim da sam ja ta koja vodi računa o svakodnevnim obavezama, koja organizira i planira, iako to nije ono što želim, sve dok on odradi ono što mu napomenem da treba odraditi. Svjesna sam da je to naprosto njegov mentalni sklop (još nisam načistu je li to biološki ili društveno uvjetovana razlika) i da on nije svjestan toga.
Ali, ne mogu razumjeti da muškarac, em što ne mora voditi računa o organizaciji svakodnevnice, em još i svjesno odbija sudjelovati u izvršavanju svakodnevnih obaveza. A žena se mora pomiriti s tim, prihvatiti to ili smišljati strategije kako da ga umili i privuče da joj bude partner u punom smislu te riječi. To mi je neshvatljivo.

----------


## rehab

> Pa šta će ga voditi kad je zdravo


Vala baš  :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

i moj isto kao i rehabin, osim što kraj njega nikad nitko ne bi bio gladan, samo je oko hrane samoinicijativan  :Smile:

----------


## mamasch

> Pa mozemo al to kosta kao i sve u zivotu. Mm vodi racuna o mnogocemu o cemu ja ne vodim al zato nosim majice s jasnim tragovima kvacica. Ili recimo metemo opsesivno nakon svakog obroka sto meni dize zivce.
> I jako bitna stavka je da biti mama ima drugaciju tezinu od biti tata. I ne znam al mene uopce ne muce ta muskozenska pitanja. Opcenito mislim da se daje prevelika vaznost i ciscenju i kuhanju i da zbog toga zene tesko prepustaju kontrolu pa muskarci teze dostizu standarde. Kad se olabavi na kraju se nekako zivi kvalitetnije.
> Tipa torta za necaka stvarno nije must have
> ..ako te ne veseli nemoj ju radit. Rucak za svekije takoder. Odvest dijete na pregled pa to je stvar digovora. Ako kazes muzu Daj ti vodi racuna o tome kad treba ic iduci put. Samo treba bit spreman da dijete propusti koji posjet...I kako bi svijet izgledao kad bi muskarci postali zene je totalno krivo pitanje... Razlicitosti su poanta...i nije sve u rodu...


Veliki potpis.
Kod mene je doma ovako kako si ukratko opisala.
A imam uz sebe tradicionalnog Bosanca, za kojeg svi koji ga ne poznaju kažu da je zaheban i težak.
Jest zaheban i težak ali je i divan i posvećen.
Pa je sve to u nekakvoj ravnoteži.

----------


## Lili75

> *O da, ja sam se izborila za puštanje mozga na pašu, i to više puta godišnje.* Samo, ja sam sretna jer imam tu mogućnost, a on je ponosan na sebe jer se iskazao kao dobar muž i preuzeo kontrolu na dan-dva. Zašto to nije uobičajeni state of mind kao kada žena sve organizira, a muž odrađuje ono što mu se kaže (ili ne odrađuje, neke kažu da se i to treba prihvatiti) ? Jesu li to društvene ili biološke razlike među spolovima ?


*rehab* ajd radoznala sam na što si mislila (boldano)? mislim nije da i ja to ne radim, ja kad odem na služb.put nema me tjedan dana a bome i često me nema doma radi mojih treninga, evo sad u subotu idem na Risnjak na trail s ekipom i tako. i mene zanima jel to biološki ili društveno uvjetovana razlika, nisam još sigurna. imam malog sina pa proučavam i naravno odgajam kao i kćer al vide se te razlike od malena.  :Grin:  bez obzira na moj trud.




> Servis auta mi je u rangu s vođenjem računa o rasporedu utakmica Lige prvaka. Nešto što je u užem muškarčevom interesu. Da ne kažem da je to nešto što se obavlja povremeno, ne na dnevnoj bazi. I sigurna sam da, kad muškarac vozi auto na servis, ne razmišlja o tome kako će to uklopiti u dnevni raspored između kućanskih obaveza, druženja s djecom i slično. Nešto o čemu, npr., ja razmišljam kad idem frizeru.


X e baš, auto je njihova igračkica.
Uh još da vodim računa o servisu i autu, taman posla, a bome ne kupujem ni mlijeko ni kruh, ne prosipam ni smeće (ono tipa ja s tim nemam ništa), nemam pojma kojeg operatera imamo ni za telefon, ni za internet.. ne želim o tome mislit.

eh da i ja cijeli tjedni raspored imam unaprijed u glavi da uskladim obiteljske i moje i dječje sportske obveze + rodjendane i ino a gospon zna reći sutra idem tu i tu e nećeš...Niej mi uopće problem da ode kud i kad hoće al iz pristojnosti valjda možeš najavit 2-3 dana ranije a ne da ja moram cijeli raposred remetit jer eto nije on razmišljao da imamo sve te obveze pa prihvatio poziv na cugu. Sad unaprijed najavi i onda može.

Al se usrećio svojom "tigricom", a kad je dobar ko mala maca sam mu samo predem  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

ajd moram priznat da ja uživam u organizaciji i planiranju vremena (to mi je jača strana) pa on zapravo ni ne mora uključivat mozak u tom dijelu. Dobro njemu, dobro meni.

----------


## cvijeta73

ma biološke razlike, moš mislit.
linija manjeg otpora, tako se to zove  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> ma biološke razlike, moš mislit.
> linija manjeg otpora, tako se to zove


ček a zašto imaju liniju manjeg otpora ono od najmanjih nogu-djeca jednako odgajana, njemu sve ponovi 3x ona skače na prvu i sve odradi, ovaj njurga i čeka tko će za njega to napravit, ne'š mali matere mi moje....

čini mi se čak i kao bilološki uvjetovana i onda se fino na to doda društvena uvjetovanost i eto ti ga na.

----------


## vertex

Ali to uopće nije pravilo kad se radi o maloj djeci. Ono, stvarno uopće.
Evo sad sam bila na okupu više dana s cijelom svojom obitelji, sedmero djece - 4 cure i 3 momka, i svi njurgaju u nadi da će netko drugi "to" obaviti za njih :D

----------


## AdioMare

> Ali to uopće nije pravilo kad se radi o maloj djeci. Ono, stvarno uopće.
> Evo sad sam bila na okupu više dana s cijelom svojom obitelji, sedmero djece - 4 cure i 3 momka, i svi njurgaju u nadi da će netko drugi "to" obaviti za njih :D


bome! ili isto ili onaj tko je lijenji.
u mojoj kući više kći dreči zašto ona i zašto ne netko drugi umjesto nje i to u mjesec dana iznegoduje više nego duplo stariji sin u svom životu, valjda.

----------


## Cubana

> , njemu sve ponovi 3x ona skače na prvu i sve odradi, ovaj njurga i čeka tko će za njega to napravit, ne'š mali matere mi moje....


A kod mene naopako.
Kod nje sve moras 8 puta reci, on na prvu odradi.
Al to su crte licnosti, ona je u oblacima, nije tu, sve do nje sporo dopire.
On je prizeman tip, koji se jako voli pa voli svoje zadatke brzo i efikasno riješiti kako bi imao više slobodnog vremena.
A i zadovoljan roditelj dozvoli više nego nezadovoljan  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

> u mojoj kući više kći dreči zašto ona i zašto ne netko drugi umjesto nje i to u mjesec dana iznegoduje više nego duplo stariji sin u svom životu, valjda.


oćeš reć da imamo istu kćer?

----------


## rehab

[QUOTE=Lili75;2897055]*rehab* ajd radoznala sam na što si mislila (boldano)? mislim nije da i ja to ne radim, ja kad odem na služb.put nema me tjedan dana a bome i često me nema doma radi mojih treninga, evo sad u subotu idem na Risnjak na trail s ekipom i tako. 

Mislim na to da legnem na kauc, upalim tv i oglusim se na djecu i kucu. Ne racunam u to poslovna putovanja i slicno. Ali, kad malo bolje razmislim, to nisu dani kada djeca imaju obaveze i slicno. Ono, da ja lezim i gledam tv, a on ih kupa, oblaci i vodi negdje (trening, lijecnik, rodjendan, you name it), zato jer se sjetio da ih tu treba odvesti i stalo mi je da tamo odu na vrijeme, cisti i lijepo obuceni. Nakon sto im je prethodno dao rucak koji je sam skuhao :D

----------


## rehab

> ma biološke razlike, moš mislit.
> linija manjeg otpora, tako se to zove


Zivio govornik :D

----------


## tangerina

naravno da su crte ličnosti
a lili, po opisima koje sam čitala, tvoja cura spada po savjesnosti u nekakav sićušan promil, tako da čuvaj se zaključaka o tome kakva su djeca na osnovu njenog primjera  :Smile: 


iako postoje mnoge stvari koje se pokazuju kroz različite generacije i kulture da čine razliku među spolovima, ali ne možeš opet tvrditi sa sigurnošću da je to do gena, kad i dalje svi odrastamo u manje ili više patrijarhalnom svijetu

----------


## rehab

[QUOTE=rehab;2897082]


> *rehab* ajd radoznala sam na što si mislila (boldano)? mislim nije da i ja to ne radim, ja kad odem na služb.put nema me tjedan dana a bome i često me nema doma radi mojih treninga, evo sad u subotu idem na Risnjak na trail s ekipom i tako. 
> 
> Mislim na to da legnem na kauc, upalim tv i oglusim se na djecu i kucu. Ne racunam u to poslovna putovanja i slicno. Ali, kad malo bolje razmislim, to nisu dani kada djeca imaju obaveze i slicno. Ono, da ja lezim i gledam tv, a on ih kupa, oblaci i vodi negdje (trening, lijecnik, rodjendan, you name it), zato jer se sjetio da ih tu treba odvesti i stalo mi je da tamo odu na vrijeme, cisti i lijepo obuceni. Nakon sto im je prethodno dao rucak koji je sam skuhao :D


Stalo MU je, ne stalo mi je. Isteklo mi vrijeme za edit  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

> Mislim na to da legnem na kauc, upalim tv i oglusim se na djecu i kucu. Ne racunam u to poslovna putovanja i slicno. Ali, kad malo bolje razmislim, to nisu dani kada djeca imaju obaveze i slicno. Ono, da ja lezim i gledam tv, a on ih kupa, oblaci i vodi negdje (trening, lijecnik, rodjendan, you name it), zato jer se sjetio da ih tu treba odvesti i stalo mi je da tamo odu na vrijeme, cisti i lijepo obuceni. Nakon sto im je prethodno dao rucak koji je sam skuhao :D


ovako sam ja skužila da moj muž mora biti posebno inspiriran da bi se sjetio da djeca trebaju večerati
ono, tipa, ako je baš mislio napravit sendviče, ili kupio burek za sve ili takve neke okolnosti,osim toga, jednostavno mu neće past na pamet bavit se time, tako da ima da ih nahranim ja, prije ili kasnije

u njegovu obranu, ima i kućanskih briga koje je preuzeo i ja jednostavno o njima više ne razmišljam

----------


## rehab

> ovako sam ja skužila da moj muž mora biti posebno inspiriran da bi se sjetio da djeca trebaju večerati
> ono, tipa, ako je baš mislio napravit sendviče, ili kupio burek za sve ili takve neke okolnosti,osim toga, jednostavno mu neće past na pamet bavit se time, tako da ima da ih nahranim ja, prije ili kasnije
> 
> u njegovu obranu, ima i kućanskih briga koje je preuzeo i ja jednostavno o njima više ne razmišljam


Mene danas docekao rucak, ali u svrhu isprike, zato sto smo se neki dan opako posvadjali

----------


## Lili75

> naravno da su crte ličnosti
> a lili, po opisima koje sam čitala, tvoja cura spada po savjesnosti u nekakav sićušan promil, tako da čuvaj se zaključaka o tome kakva su djeca na osnovu njenog primjera


*tangerina* je ovo si jako dobro zamijetila, ona totalno iskače iz prosjeka po mnogim stvarima. Morat ću se manit usporedbi s njoj  :Grin: 


[QUOTE=rehab;2897086]


> Stalo MU je, ne stalo mi je. Isteklo mi vrijeme za edit


e ovo me zbunilo of course da je MU. 

ja doma s mužem imam redaljku  :Grin:  jedan dan on, jedan ja (točno zamjena svako 2 veče): djeci večera, tuširanje, priprema za spavanac + priča (ne svako veče, ne da nam se  :Grin: ) + maženje malog slatkiša peruškom po guzi da zaspe (mali voli dodir kožom i maza je strašna pa netko mora malo leći uz njega otkako spava u vrtiću po danu a to mu ne treba i ne može zaspat a seka treba u školu ujutro grrr...).

Sad će još ispast da svog dragog mužića teroriziram, a meni smeta što mu sve moram reći i ne sjeti se sam (kao kod *rehab*). ah miša mu...zahtjevne smo i mi žene nekad...

----------


## Lili75

evo ga na lažem: sjeti se sam kupit mlijeko kruh servisirat auto vadit oprano suđe i stavljat prljavo unutra i tako to je neki domet.
Sve ostalo može al uz podsjetnik  :Smile:

----------


## rehab

> Sad će još ispast da svog dragog mužića teroriziram, a meni smeta što mu sve moram reći i ne sjeti se sam (kao kod *rehab*). ah miša mu...zahtjevne smo i mi žene nekad...


A ne brines se da ce ispasti da on tebe terorizira kad pises na temi Sto kuhate danas za rucak i ne mislis da je on zahtjevan jer mu kuhas i peres svaki dan ? Wake up, Lili!! :D

----------


## Lili75

> A ne brines se da ce ispasti da on tebe terorizira kad pises na temi Sto kuhate danas za rucak i ne mislis da je on zahtjevan jer mu kuhas i peres svaki dan ? Wake up, Lili!! :D


ono je bila ironija *rehab*  :Laughing:  ja sam ti istomišljenica.

inače kuham samo vikendom jer radnim danima jedemo vani  :Grin:  a kako je lijepo vrijeme i stalno smo negdje u zadnje vrijeme ne kuham baš ni vikendom. Bit će bolje kad opet zahladi, sad nam je draže laprdat naokolo po prirodi, izletima, bazenima, ...već par vikenda nismo uopće ni bili doma.

----------


## Bubica

i moj se perilice suđa povremeno sjeti...

no, što je najgore, ja uopce dobro u tom kontekstu ne odgajam svog sad već šesnaestogodišnjaka, mm ga puno više upregne kad su sami doma nego ja

----------


## Evelina

> Znao je moj reći ajme nema ništa za jesti, nisi mi ništa skuhala, a ja fino uljudno: Ajme nema ništa za ručak, ništa mi nisi skuhao! i on zašuti a ne posvađamo se.


Ovo me podsjetilo.  :Grin: 

Scena. Taman sam rodila, ljeto je, kravim se dojeći na dvosjedu tjednima, jedva da pišat odem, mali me kasapi. Ne jedem, ne spavam, ne tuširam se maltene.

Dolazi moj muž doma, pere ruke, nekaj pričamo, gledamo se u ogledalu, on mene iz kupaonice, ja njega iz dnevne.

Najednom, on, nekako iznervirano: "a jel ovo staklo u kupaonici baš uvijek mora biti zašpricano"?
Ja: "ne, ne mora".
On: "ne"? izazovno gledajuć'
Ja: "naravno. uzmi krpu pa ga obriši".
Nekoliko sekundi šutnje.
On: "aha. da uzmem pa da obrišem".
Ja. "baš tako".

Godine su prošle, više mu nikad nije na pamet palo komentirati nešto tog tipa.

----------


## ellica

Bubica i moj muz naseg 14,5godisnjaka  :Wink: 
Moj radi puno tog,ali mu isto treba reci uglavnom.
Od ovog kad moras  reci jos mi je gore kad pita sto da ti pomognem?Meni?Meni?
Ali  ja ne vodim brigu ni o svom ,a kamoli njegovom autu.Ne znam.kolike su rezije,ne zanima me nered u garazi,ne cistim balkon,tusiranje,vecera ,parkic popodne s malenom-to je njegovo.
Nemam veze s majstorima,zvanjem servisa i sl.
Ali zato me od dr.nazove i pita koju ono kremu koristi i sl :D.
Ili me nazove nedavno iz helene kad je nosio urin-evo treba te sestra nesto pitat :D.
Onda radije odem ja ili ako mozemo skupa.

----------


## zasad skulirana

rehab i bubilo,JA sam kraljica pasivne agresije moliću....meni i šutnja od 48h ide jaaako dobro...
mogla bi od riječi do riječi potpisati vaše postove,baš sam se smijala jer se vidim u njima 100%...

kod mene je otegotna okolnost što MMa malo ima malo nema tako da stvarno sva briga na meni, ja dosta toga vodim i organiziram i psihički sam umorna jer se ne osjećam kao da imam životnog partnera nego 4to dijete (psa računam ko' 3će dijete)...on se vadi da mu je problem uskočit u naš đir kad dođe i vjerujem da jest samo on nikako da uskoči i onda ode i opet mi se sve poremeti i sve tako jovo nanovo svakih 6 tjedana....

kad je MM doma (evo od sutra ) on npr. kao vodi brigu o psu,prošli ju je put 1x okupao, ja sam npr. sada dok ga nije bilo 4x (a definitivno imam više obaveza kad sam solo)...kontrolirala sam ga na početku da li joj odleđiva hranu,jednom sam pustila pa se lupio po čelu jer se nije sjetio izvaditi vrećicu na vrijeme pa je pas postio...
stariju on kupa i stavlja leć,priča za laku noć i te sheme...ali da ja ne kažem: odreži joj nokte valjda bi joj otkino kad bi joj zapeo u cipelu....i onda mene nervira što ja moram mislit o tome iako je ko' fol to on preuzeo...

mi imamo onaj whiteboard, njega čeka popis stvari za odradit po kući,ono baš muških koje bi mogla i ja ali neću iz principa...
skoro uvijek odradi tek sve zadnji tjedan pred odlazak (naravno da ja zvocam jesi li ovo i kad ćeš ovo)...kaže da mu moram napisat i raspored što da koji dan uradi ... :gaah: 
to mi je stvarno too much,da mu sad još idem pisati i datume za neke posliće od 15min... :Evil or Very Mad: 

kad pogledate jedino kad se ne svađamo u kuhinji npr. jest kad je netko "master chef" a drugi pomoćnik i radi točno što mu ovaj kaže...tako kuhinje i moraju funkcionirat...
to što je netko za mlijeko napisao,nema u frižideru..nije samo naraslo...mora se znat tko ga kupuje ili će se dogodit da će ga bit previše...(ok,popit će se doduše možda i neće ako je svježe ali kužite princip,mora bit jasnog dogovora)....

tako da ja pokušavam skužit u kojoj je mjeri to partnerstvo i ravnopravnost moguće...a koliko ipak netko mora biti nalogodavac a 2gi izvršitelj... :Grin: 
sreća pa MM ne pripada mentalnom sklopu: ja doma donosim pare a ti radi sve ostalo...jer da radim 3 posla ne bi mu mogla parirati sa primanjima...

----------


## Beti3

Moj pripada. Imam osjecaj da je sve na meni a on samo donosi novce. I je, sve je na meni. I djeca i administracija i kuca i raspodjela novca i auto i majstori...
On kad je doma, onda je na godisnjem. A ja, od kad nisam zaposlena, nemam godisnjeg  :Sad: 
Ma, ne zalim se jako, dogovorili smo se tako, ali, ponekad bih voljela da me malo odmijeni. Ili da malo vise cijeni sve sto radim za nasu obitelj, jer i on i djeca to samo podrazumijevaju. 
A tko mi je kriv da ja uvijek sve mogu?

----------


## casa

Meni bi ta ploca bila povod za preispitivanje smisla ostanka u toj zajednici... Mm bi bio mirniji da ju nabavimo pa da on moze mozak na pasu. Iako on bi ju sam ispunjavao s cijelim nizom ciscenja. Sad kad sam rodila 4. predlozio je da napravimo tako raspored kad tko sto pa sam mu objasnila da sam ja tu doma a ne u ljetnom kampu.
S druge strane kad smo treceg i drugog vodili na cijepljenje on me pitao za treceg kojeg je ono datuma mali roden a imao je mjesec dana. Cesto se zezamo da bi njemu pitanje za milijun bilo nabrojite datume rodenja vase djece te godisnjicu braka.

----------


## Beti3

I sad, kad za 3 dana dodje doma, demantira moje rijeci  :Smile:  i bude bas onakav kakvog trebam.
Aha, i onda je svizac zamotao cokoladu.

Necu ga ogovarat, bar 50% vremena koje je s nama, je super. Ovo drugo ili ignoriram ili ne, ma toliko smo vec skupa, da znamo ovog drugog u dusu. To sto on voli sutit kad je ljut, a ja pricat i pricat...ah, razlike se privlace.

----------


## zasad skulirana

casa,ali i meni treba ta ploča..na njoj mi je tjedni raspored kuhanja da se ne mislim svaki dan što i kako (tjednu spenzu sam kupila po tom planu), pa datum kad moram malog vodit kod pedijatra,malu u zubara... kad što prifali u kući tu se zapiše...i tako neki poslići...ja sam cijela u excelima i tablicama,volim isplaniranost, organiziranost i urednost jer ne znam drugačije funkcionirat...

a s druge strane, ja sam ta koja je zaboravila zadnji rođendan MM-u...vadim se na trudničke hormone ali sam generalno slaba s datumima...trebala sam i njega zapisat na ploču... :Laughing:

----------


## casa

Stvarno ne volim tablice osim za financije al i te vec dugo drzim u glavi. A to kad koje dijete treba gdje kod nas najstariji stavi na alarm u svom mobu...valjda mali pati sto nemamo plocu.

----------


## lavko

Dan plakanja za mene. Kod psih na kaucu. Opet?! Opet.
Necu sada prenositi svoje borbe s čudovištima iz ormara ali danas se moram s njima boriti jer eto ima takvih dana i kad odlepim. Srecom, volim uciti. Vama se sad ovo cini ko zapis ludjakinje.

On the bright side...sad sam smirena i pokusat cu muza zagrliti i poljubiti kad dodje i ne biti teska.

----------


## lavko

> casa,ali i meni treba ta ploča..na njoj mi je tjedni raspored kuhanja da se ne mislim svaki dan što i kako (tjednu spenzu sam kupila po tom planu),...


E to zelim. Tjedni plan kuhanja. Ne da svako jutro kopam po skrinji sto cemo danas kuhat. Kako to smislis?

----------


## rehab

Apropos mlijeka u frizideru...
Najjaca scena mi je bila kad sam jednom dosla s posla i krenula rasciscavati kucu jer su nam trebali doci gosti, a on lezi na kaucu i gleda tv. Ja vec krecem s pasivnom agresijom, naglaseno skupljam stvari oko njega uzdignutog nosa, a on nis ne kuzi i nastavlja gledati tv.
U jednom trenutku on ce: " Joj kako je zanimljiv ovaj dokumentarac, ne sjecam se kad sam gledao ovako dobar film". 
Ja: "Rado bih ti se pridruzila i pogledala, ali ne mogu jer moram ovo pocistiti"
On: "Evo ja cu ti prepricavati sto se dogadja"
Aaaaaaa !! Ali on je tako nevino i dobrodusno to odgovorio, nije uopce svjestan sto govori, niti mu pada na pamet da stavi film na snimalicu i da mi u tom trenutku pomogne cistiti, pa da kasnije zajedno pogledamo. On se toga ne bi sjetio za milijun godina, ne zato sto smatra da to nije posao za muskarca i slicno,vec zato sto njegov mozak ne percipira dalje od njegovog nosa.

----------


## čokolada

> E to zelim. Tjedni plan kuhanja. Ne da svako jutro kopam po skrinji sto cemo danas kuhat. Kako to smislis?


Evo malo davne forumske povijesti i legendarnog Dillinog plana za studeni
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/5396-Mj...nik-za-studeni

----------


## jelena.O

Meni za važne datume služi trodnevni kalendar koji je ispunjen već do 11mjeseca s bitnim stvarima koje za sad znam, kad dođe kaj novog to se ispuni mada pamtim sve to u glavi

----------


## Lili75

> Moj pripada. Imam osjecaj da je sve na meni a on samo donosi novce. I je, sve je na meni. I djeca i administracija i kuca i raspodjela novca i auto i majstori...
> On kad je doma, onda je na godisnjem. A ja, od kad nisam zaposlena, nemam godisnjeg 
> Ma, ne zalim se jako, dogovorili smo se tako, ali, ponekad bih voljela da me malo odmijeni. Ili da malo vise cijeni sve sto radim za nasu obitelj, jer i on i djeca to samo podrazumijevaju. 
> A tko mi je kriv da ja uvijek sve mogu?


A zasto nekad ne zatrazis zasluzeni godisnji i ne iskoristis ga  :Smile:  
Ti ga fakat zasluzujes.

----------


## Peterlin

> Servis auta mi je u rangu s vođenjem računa o rasporedu utakmica Lige prvaka. Nešto što je u užem muškarčevom interesu. Da ne kažem da je to nešto što se obavlja povremeno, ne na dnevnoj bazi. I sigurna sam da, kad muškarac vozi auto na servis, ne razmišlja o tome kako će to uklopiti u dnevni raspored između kućanskih obaveza, druženja s djecom i slično. Nešto o čemu, npr., ja razmišljam kad idem frizeru.
> 
> P.S. Majke mi, nisam sigurna bi li mm samoinicijativno odveo dijete na liječnički pregled nakon poroda. Ne pitaj me kako znam


Ja vozim auto na servis ako mm ne stigne, i na teh.pregled i registraciju. Nikakav bed ni muški posao. Tko ima više vremena, taj obavi. Isto, prošli tjedan sam ja jedan dan vozila sina na fizikalnu, a on ostale dane i danas. Sutra, tko stigne, u petak ja jer on ima drugih obveza. MM doma relativno rijetko radi kućne poslove, ali ima svoju mamu gdje skoro sve odradi na tjednoj bazi. Zar ne bi bilo glupo da ja sad inzistiram na razdiobi 50:50 kad imamo dva odrasla sina koji nisu u hotelu. Njih dvojica i ja smo u subotu u rekordnom roku oprali sve prozore i zavjese. Oni usisavaju. Oni rješavaju suđe. I veš, povremeno. Bitno je sve stući zajednički ćčm prije, a onda smo slobodni raditi što god nam paše.

----------


## Peterlin

Samo još da kažem, ima svakakvih dana i svakakvih faza. MM nije ustao noću zbog starijeg sina dok ja nisam otišla na čuvanje druge trudnoće. A kasnije je ustajao po potrebi, možda nekoliko puta. Za mlađega nije ustao ni jednom jer nije trebao. Možda sam ga trebala buditi, hehehe...ali budila sam bebača radi hranjenja, jer taj bi prespavao cijeli dan...i danas voli spavati.

----------


## sillyme

Prvo, moram priznati da uopce ne kuzim ove fore da je auto "muskima na umu". Ja vozim svaki dan svoj auto i itekako mi je na umu (i odradim) i tankanje, i ulje, i ciscenje i tlak u gumama pred put, popravke i redovne servise, tehnicke i osiguranje, promjene guma itd. Ak imas i vozis auto onda se i brines o njemu. 
Isto tako ne radim mm-u popise sto i kako da radi s djecom, on im daje jelo nakon skole/vrtica koje osigura sam (skuha ili kupi) i kad je bio s djecom sam na moru nisam nikad pisala popise sto da im kuha ili oblaci ili im pravila raspored, pa ako su s njim se budili u pola deset i isli spavati u ponoc - ak je njima ok i meni je  :Smile: 
I znam doc doma, lec se na kauc, upalit internet ili tv i rec djeci da sam umorna i da se malo snadju sami. Funkcionira ok. Mozda malo vise cvile meni nego njemu ali generalno nemam problema da mislim da sam nezamjenjiva, jedina i da samo ja znam kako treba obavljati sve u kuci ili brinuti o djeci. Sto ne znaci da se ne posvadjamo ponekad oko gluposti tipa kad se stavlja tjestenina u vodu ili kojim redom slagati sudje u sudjericu  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

> Pa mozemo al to kosta kao i sve u zivotu. Mm vodi racuna o mnogocemu o cemu ja ne vodim al zato nosim majice s jasnim tragovima kvacica. Ili recimo metemo opsesivno nakon svakog obroka sto meni dize zivce.
> I jako bitna stavka je da biti mama ima drugaciju tezinu od biti tata. I ne znam al mene uopce ne muce ta muskozenska pitanja. Opcenito mislim da se daje prevelika vaznost i ciscenju i kuhanju i da zbog toga zene tesko prepustaju kontrolu pa muskarci teze dostizu standarde. Kad se olabavi na kraju se nekako zivi kvalitetnije.
> Tipa torta za necaka stvarno nije must have
> ..ako te ne veseli nemoj ju radit. Rucak za svekije takoder. Odvest dijete na pregled pa to je stvar digovora. Ako kazes muzu Daj ti vodi racuna o tome kad treba ic iduci put. Samo treba bit spreman da dijete propusti koji posjet...I kako bi svijet izgledao kad bi muskarci postali zene je totalno krivo pitanje... Razlicitosti su poanta...i nije sve u rodu...


Sad čitam sve pa se mogu s ovim složiti...kad sam ja pitala jednu psihologicu zašto muškarci jednostavno ne dijele s nama poslove i kad će konačno ravnopravno sudjelovati u kućanstvu, rekla mi je da ne očekujem pored sebe još jedno žensko i da možda hoće za 10000 godina. Sad mislile što vam drago ali kako bi rekao naslov one knjige "Zašto muškraci ne slušaju a žene ne znaju čitati zemljovide".

----------


## Beti3

A sto kad zene znaju i zemljovid citati?  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> A zasto nekad ne zatrazis zasluzeni godisnji i ne iskoristis ga  
> Ti ga fakat zasluzujes.


Ma, uzmem si ga ja, narocito u proljece kad su svi cvjetni sajmovi moji. Jednodnevni izleti rules. 
Zalim se, a ne bih trebala. Sve sto imam, sama sam odabrala. Ima jedna poslovica: kako sijes, tako ces i žeti. Moze se primijeniti i na brak, zar ne?

----------


## lavko

> A sto kad zene znaju i zemljovid citati?



Sad si ti ko jelena doslovna  :Smile: 
(sori jelena)
Uglavnom sam i sama htjela reći da je priroda namijenila različite uloge različitim spolovima pa je prema tome i uredila njihove glave drugačije. A i tijela.
Pa je nemoguće da muškarac vidi i misli kao žena i da žena vidi i misli kao muškarac.
Pobijajte me sa svim teorijama feminizma ali to je 1/1. Dokazano činjenicama.

----------


## jelena.O

> "Zašto muškraci ne slušaju a žene ne znaju čitati zemljovide".


moram to pročitati, šef to hvali na sva usta

----------


## Jadranka

> "Zašto muškraci ne slušaju a žene ne znaju čitati zemljovide".


Onda ssm ja musko, a md zensko :D 
Ok, razlike postoje... al ja se u mnogo toga vise razlikujem od prijateljica nego od md-a. Jucer mi kaze prij da je juca rupa bez dna u kojoj stalno imam posla. Ja to stvatno ne shvacam, al md bi se s njom 100% slozio. Cini mi se da su razlike uvjetovane karakterom puno vece od razlika uvjetovanih spolom... al svejedno, mislim da se ni na jedne ni na druge ne moze puno utjecat...

Karakternog primjer radi, sinoc sam legla s malim pa kad je on zaspao digla sam se vjezbat, jest i gledat tv. Md je u medjuvremenu samoijicijativno stavio robu susit, opro sude, pod, i krenuo s pituravanjem zidova... a ja mu se nisam mogla nacudit sto ne odmara, a umoran!

----------


## sillyme

Misliti kao zena i misliti kao muskarac... I knjiga o tome kako zene ne znaju citati zemljovide koja to dokazuje.
S obzirom da sam u obitelji na putovanjima ja ta koja cita zemljovide dok mm vozi odjavljujem se s teme a pobornicama muskog i zenskog uma prepustam da misle umjesto svojih muzeva o kuhanju, spremanju, peglanju, ciscenju, pregledima, popravcima i sl i dalje no uistinu ne kuzim sto se onda ljute i biudu frustrirane ako vec misle da njihovi jadni muski mozgovi to ne mogu misliti sami... Da sam muskarac vrijedjalo bi me da me misle da sam tako nesposobna za trivijalne (da, to su trivijalne stvari), a posto sam zena samo si mislim da onda i zasluzuju da se ubijaju po cijeli dan nakon posla i ne legnu ponekad na kauc i upale tv od te silne brige i potrebe da misle i rade umjesto svog punoljetnog i poslovno sposobnog muza...

----------


## Cubana

Nije to ništa rodno uvjetovano.
To je odgoj i to je navika.
Djeca uce oponasanjem i protiv toga se tesko boriti.
Odgajajte svoju djecu da u buducnosti bude manje ovakvih tema.

----------


## flopica

ma tu uopće nema puno filozofije
ljudi su različiti, a kombinacija gdje je jedno inertno a drugo suprotnost je naporna

isto tako, netko može tolerirati ono što bi nekom sa strane bilo nepojmljivo
ili obratno
na nama je da sa svojim partnerima tražimo put koji je nama kao paru prihvatljiv
sumnajm da netko tko u roditeljskom domu u životu case sa stola digao nije odjednom može biti taj koji ravnopravno sudjeluje u svim obvezama
tj. možda i može ali ide to teže nego kod onih koji od malena imaju taj obrazac ponašanja
pa i spremaju krevete i steru veš i usisavaju
da, slažem se
pazite žene kako odgajate svoju djecu....

----------


## tangerina

možda je psihologica mislila da ćemo tek za 10000 godina imati zaista ravnopravno društvo u kojem ćemo jednako odgajati svoje sinove i kćeri  :Smile: 
jer u evolucijskom smislu mislim da 10000 godina i nije neki period za drastične promjene  :Smile:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Uglavnom sam i sama htjela reći da je priroda namijenila različite uloge različitim spolovima pa je prema tome i uredila njihove glave drugačije. A i tijela.
> Pa je nemoguće da muškarac vidi i misli kao žena i da žena vidi i misli kao muškarac.
> Pobijajte me sa svim teorijama feminizma ali to je 1/1. Dokazano činjenicama.


Oprosti na izrazu, ali bulšit. Slažem se jedino s ovim da ne možeš očekivati da ćeš imati ženu kraj sebe, ali minumum minimuma doprinosa obiteljskom životu treba očekivati. Tj. ne mislim na tvojeg/vaše muževe, mislim na svojeg. Ja očekujem. I pri tome ne mislim na plaću kao doprinos. I bilo je dana kad bi mu se ja još i ispričavala "što je ogledalo zašpricano, al jednostavno nisam stigla jer dojim". Ali neopisivo sam sretna jer mi to više ne bi nikad palo napamet. A ni njemu više ne pada napamet komentirati. I da kriva sam i sama ogromno jer sam mu dugo dopustala da dolazi "s posla u hotel"... Stvari su se pocele mijenjati kad sam ostavljala stvari takvima "da vidi sto radim cijeli dan na porodiljnom...". Prosla su ta vremena s lovom na bizone i skupljanjem drva u šumi, i da oni doma rade samo poslove koji se rade jednom godisnje (auto i žarulje). Mislim, prosla su u mojoj glavi  :Grin: , ali dok je tako u mojoj glavi, ima pomaka i u zivotu.

I slažem se da previše ne drobimo oko kvalitete (tko već drobi), i ja sam prešla preko načina slaganja i veša i suda, nikad ne gledam kako je usisao, i ako se ja ubijem praveci tortu koja nije must have dok on surfa, to mu "ne brojim" jer sam ja odlucila svoje vrijeme i energiju potrosit na tu tortu... Ali ako ja planiram kuhanje i kuham, ja kupujem namirnice, stavljam ves u masinu i (povremeno) peglam, jos k tome i placam racune i dogovaram sve s majstorima (on je umjetnicka dusa, nema talenta za te prizemne stvari  :Cool: ), i jos imam 30% vecu placu od njegove, nesto tu ne stima. Ovo za placu nikad ne bih prigovarala, spominjem samo jer su spominjani muzevi koji puno vise/sve zaraduju (da mi to spomene mislim da bi poludila, ja njemu nikad to ne bi spomenula)... 

Uglavnom, moj je s djecom super, prosle godine sam mjesecima radila do ponoci (doslovce, dolazila sam doma nakon 23h), i sve je shendlao. Doduse, mali je igrao malo previse igrica tih dana, ali sto sad. Sude i kuhinja nisu bili sredeni, ali to nisam ni ocekivala nakon hendlanja dvoje male djece, pa nije on ja...  :Grin: 

Uglavnom, ja se ne zelim zadovoljiti s malo i pristati na sve. Bizon ti je sad u supermarketu, idi u guzvu i cekaj u redu i nauci sto je sto i donesi... Skupljanje drva u sumi ti je prasina ispod radijatora, skupi ju. I kamon, taj ves i to sude nije samo moje... 

I tako, nekad popustim manje, nekad više, ali skroz neću više  :Cool: .
Samo da još uspijem to što češće postići bez svade. (Sex obično upali  :Grin: ).

----------


## Angie75

> ma tu uopće nema puno filozofije
> ljudi su različiti, a kombinacija gdje je jedno inertno a drugo suprotnost je naporna
> 
> na nama je da sa svojim partnerima tražimo put koji je nama kao paru prihvatljiv


Točno tako. Jedino je problem ako jedna polovica para ne želi preuzeti svoj dio posla, odnosno uopće ne vidi problem jer je zadovoljan stvarima takve kakve jesu   :Undecided:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Prekrasna 4 posta prije mojeg, potpis na sve.
P.S. Stajem sa svojom malom u red za snahu kod Petelin  :Wink: . Moja je doduse 10 godina mlada, al mozda ce bas zato imat vise šansi od ovih koje su se odavno prijavile  :Wink: .

----------


## tangerina

što se tiče onog što je dokazano, dokazano je da u određenim stvarima (tipa to slušanje i čitanje zemljovida) postoji razlika među muškarcima i ženama
ali i da je razlika unutar grupe veća od razlike među grupama
odnosno da se Marica može po sposobnosti čitanja zemljovida razlikovati od Jelice, puno više nego izračunata prosječna žena od izračunatog prosječnog muškarca, i zato u stvarnom životu možeš često naći ženu koja bolje čita zemljovide od svoga muža/dečka.

e sad, zašto češće čujem taj primjer, nego onaj gdje muž puno više brine o djeci i kući i žali se da žena kad dođe s posla samo sjedne za tablet, a on mora djecu vodit u parkić, na aktivnosti, smišljat šta će jest, a ona kad se i ide družit s njima samo u mobitel bulji...

----------


## mare41

Slazem se da je to samo odgoj, i samoodgoj i zenoodgoj, za kucanske poslove..
Al sta je u glavi oceva koji se ne bave djecom? I cemu tako drasticna mjera da se mora otici od mame da bi se tata bavio djetetom? I sta ce se promijeniti nakon povratka mami, tj kad bude obitelj zajedno?
I jos nesto, svi priznamo da smo oboje krivi za svađe, al uglavnom, bar je meni bilo, svoju krivicu ne vidim, naravno da da sam ja i dalje u pravu, al priznam i popustam malo..i nisu u pitanju kucanski poslovi s kojima se mm ne bavi, al ja imam u tome veliku pomoc sa strane, on ima na sebi grunt, uređenje kuce i dvorista, financije
.mene to ne zanima, i uglavnom djecu hendla kad nisu u vrticu, a cesto su bile doma zbog bolesti, i sad su preko ljeta..i znam prigovorit jer ih je krivo obukao, al prestala i to, njima je ok pa je i meni, popustam ..

----------


## cvijeta73

> što se tiče onog što je dokazano, dokazano je da u određenim stvarima (tipa to slušanje i čitanje zemljovida) postoji razlika među muškarcima i ženama
> ali i da je razlika unutar grupe veća od razlike među grupama
> odnosno da se Marica može po sposobnosti čitanja zemljovida razlikovati od Jelice, puno više nego izračunata prosječna žena od izračunatog prosječnog muškarca, i zato u stvarnom životu možeš često naći ženu koja bolje čita zemljovide od svoga muža/dečka.
> 
> e sad, zašto češće čujem taj primjer, nego onaj gdje muž puno više brine o djeci i kući i žali se da žena kad dođe s posla samo sjedne za tablet, a on mora djecu vodit u parkić, na aktivnosti, smišljat šta će jest, a ona kad se i ide družit s njima samo u mobitel bulji...


odlično!

to je to. i to je ta kombinacija društvene uvjetovanosti i klasičnog - zato što im se može tako. samo zato. s time da ipak, pa evo i ovaj forum je dokaz za to, se to mijenja. pomalo, ali - mijenja se. 

a sigurno najbolja stvar za tu promjenu je porodiljni dopust za tate. 

ja nisam inače nikakav kontrol frik, i apsolutno nisam tip od velikih popisa i uvijek nekako mislim - a šta im može bit, ništa  :Grin:  ali, recimo, nisam bila spremna odreć se svog porodiljnog. 

iako imam značajno veću plaću od mm. 

hbg, tu je ta društvena uvjetovanost kod mene odigrala svoju ulogu. meni nezamislivo bilo ja odem radit, a šestomjesečno dijete ostane s tatom na porodiljnom.

----------


## AdioMare

> iako imam značajno veću plaću od mm. 
> hbg, tu je ta društvena uvjetovanost kod mene odigrala svoju ulogu. meni nezamislivo bilo ja odem radit, a šestomjesečno dijete ostane s tatom na porodiljnom.


pa ne valjda samo društvena uvjetovanost? nemojmo da se sad počne prelijevati, samo na drugu stranu. 
ako egzistencija nije ugrožena pa nije ni u šoldima sve. iz sebičnih razloga sam ostala i uvijek bih ostala na porodiljnom isključivo ja.
ne znam što bi bilo da mi muž zapne da bi i on, stvarno ne znam.
srećom, nije se ni ćešao, a kamoli zapinjao. ali to je isključivo minus za njega. općenito za one koji odgoj i brigu prepuštaju onom drugom, bez da sudjeluju jednako.

----------


## cvijeta73

> pa ne valjda samo društvena uvjetovanost? nemojmo da se sad počne prelijevati, samo na drugu stranu. 
> ako egzistencija nije ugrožena pa nije ni u šoldima sve. iz sebičnih razloga sam ostala i uvijek bih ostala na porodiljnom isključivo ja.
> ne znam što bi bilo da mi muž zapne da bi i on, stvarno ne znam.
> srećom, nije se ni ćešao, a kamoli zapinjao. ali to je isključivo minus za njega. općenito za one koji odgoj i brigu prepuštaju onom drugom, bez da sudjeluju jednako.


ma da, imaš pravo, jesu sebični razlozi. ali mislim da je taj stav koji je bio u mojoj glavi i glavi mm-a, da nam tako nešto niti na pamet palo nije, ipak djelomično i društveno uvjetovan.  :Undecided: 

naročito u njegovoj, hebe se meni za šolde, al on bi to već iskalkulirao.

kao kad me u brisel slao i da imam jeftin ryan air s krka pa mogu svaki vikend biti s njima  :Rolling Eyes:  :D

----------


## Peterlin

> Slazem se da je to samo odgoj, i *samoodgoj* i zenoodgoj, za kucanske poslove..
> Al sta je u glavi oceva koji se ne bave djecom? I cemu tako drasticna mjera da se mora otici od mame da bi se tata bavio djetetom? I sta ce se promijeniti nakon povratka mami, tj kad bude obitelj zajedno?
> I jos nesto, svi priznamo da smo oboje krivi za svađe, al uglavnom, bar je meni bilo, svoju krivicu ne vidim, naravno da da sam ja i dalje u pravu, al priznam i popustam malo..i nisu u pitanju kucanski poslovi s kojima se mm ne bavi, al ja imam u tome veliku pomoc sa strane, on ima na sebi grunt, uređenje kuce i dvorista, financije
> .mene to ne zanima, i uglavnom djecu hendla kad nisu u vrticu, a cesto su bile doma zbog bolesti, i sad su preko ljeta..i znam prigovorit jer ih je krivo obukao, al prestala i to, njima je ok pa je i meni, popustam ..


Ovo boldano je ključ svega. Barem je kod mene tako bilo.

Kad se moj stariji rodio, ja sam svom mužu nesvjesno konstantno nabijala kompleks da to što on radi s njim nije dovoljno dobro. Pa se on povlačio. I NARAVNO da nije bio jednako vješt promijeniti pelene, kad sam ja to radila 90% vremena, a on 10%. A onda nas je sila natjerala da promijenimo stav. I kad dugoročno sagledam, moj boravak u bolnici na čuvanju druge trudnoće bio je prava blagodat - njemu da preko noći preuzme kompletnu brigu o jednogodišnjaku (i pokazalo se da je sasvim kompetentan i voljan), a meni da prestanem zanovijetati (moram i danas dobro paziti da to ne radim - sad ne toliko njemu koliko sinovima). Čovjek uči dok je živ.

----------


## mamasch

> Sad si ti ko jelena doslovna 
> (sori jelena)
> Uglavnom sam i sama htjela reći da je *priroda namijenila različite uloge različitim spolovima pa je prema tome i uredila njihove glave drugačije. A i tijela.
> Pa je nemoguće da muškarac vidi i misli kao žena i da žena vidi i misli kao muškarac.*
> Pobijajte me sa svim teorijama feminizma ali to je 1/1. Dokazano činjenicama.


Kada čovjek (bilo muškarac ili žena) prihvati da svijet i priroda ovako funkcionira (boldano), puno lakše živi.

----------


## casa

Zadnje dvije godine sam ja radila a muz bio kuci s djecom. Mm to nije neka drama i plan je da kad cetvrti napuni sest mjeseci on preuzme porodiljni. Moj trenutni posao je od kuce i to plus pravo na stanku za dojenje su razlog za. Njemu bi bilo najdraze da je on uvijek doma jer je tad sve cisce i ustrojenije...kad sam ja doma djeca citaju i crtaju regoca a s njim rade krevet ujutro... S druge strane on je u stanju triput tjedno pec cevape... Ozbiljno mislim da je vecina razlika u karakteru.

----------


## Kanga

slažem se da je život klakši kad prihvatimo međusobne razlike, ali mislim da one nisu na muško-ženskoj liniji nego na osobnoj, a to što ih mi vidimo kao muško-ženske je posljedica toga što nas većina živi u muško-ženskim zajednicama.

----------


## Kanga

> iz sebičnih razloga sam ostala i uvijek bih ostala na porodiljnom isključivo ja.


potpis na ovo (s tim da je moj ipak dočekao svojih 5 minuta zadnjih pola godine s trećim djetetom).

----------


## vertex

Ja mislim da društvo, i svaki pojedinac u društvu, silno, silno njeguju stereotipe. Ja to naročito vidim sad kad imam treću curucu skoro 10 godina nakon najstarijeg i 5 nakon mlađeg sina.
Za toliko se stvari proglašava kako se "vidi da je curica" i nešto radi kao "prava curica", i mrtvo hladno se ignorira da su joj braća, a posebno srednji brat radili i voljeli iste stvari, možda i više. Primjerice, prebiranje po bakinom nakitu. Kolektivna amnezija. Prebiranje po nakitu kao ultimativni dokaz ženskosti i njene potpuno različitosti od starije braće. Zaboravili smo da su oni jednako rado radili isto, a ako se i sjećamo, nećemo to reći, jer je iz nekog razloga tako slatko reći: pravo žensko! :D

----------


## rehab

> Sad si ti ko jelena doslovna 
> (sori jelena)
> Uglavnom sam i sama htjela reći da je priroda namijenila različite uloge različitim spolovima pa je prema tome i uredila njihove glave drugačije. A i tijela.
> Pa je nemoguće da muškarac vidi i misli kao žena i da žena vidi i misli kao muškarac.
> Pobijajte me sa svim teorijama feminizma ali to je 1/1. Dokazano činjenicama.


Meni je ovo sasvim jasno, ali mislim da različiti načini razmišljanja nemaju veze s namjerom da npr. skuhaš ručak. Možda će on drugačije od mene organizirati proces kuhanja, počevši od kupovine, pripremanja i odabira namirnica i slično, ali meni je bitno da on poželi i odluči skuhati za danas, jer danas radim 12 sati u komadu i želim da me u pauzi za ručak dočeka skuhan ručak. A to se neće dogoditi, osim ako ga ja ne zamolim ili ne dreknem. Ne zato što on to ne želi, nego zato što on uopće ne razmišlja na taj način. A zašto ne razmišlja na taj način ? Zato što je tako odgojen. Svekrva je uvijek skakala oko njega, on sebi ni sa 20 godina nije sam pripremao doručak. Ne zamjeram joj to, i ona je takav način odgoja ponijela iz svog obiteljskog doma kao normalan način odgoja. 
Moj sin je sa 5 godina počeo sam sebi pripremati doručak. I priprema ga i danas. Radi u kući sve osim čišćenja wc-a. Sam se izuje u hodniku kad ulazi u kuću, bez da mu itko kaže, a njegov otac i danas hoda obuven po kući. Fakat, poslije ove teme, razmišljam o jednom temeljitom razgovoru sa budućom imaginarnom snahom  :Grin:  gdje ću je uputiti u sve što on može i zna i naložiti joj da bude pametna i da to ne pokvari  :Grin:  Jer, i mi žene smo na neki način krive što pristajemo na takvu podjelu uloga.
I, da napomenem, sve su ovo stvari koje ne bi trebale na izrazito negativan način utjecati na brak. Ni ja nisam laka osoba, imam puno grešaka i mana, ali brak je zajednica u kojoj bi svi trebali zajedno rasti i razvijati se u bolje osobe. Zato mislim da ne treba oko ovoga stvarati halabuku, ali ne treba ni dozvoliti da stvari ostanu tako uređene (osim ako se ne može drugačije zbog objektivnih okolnosti ili ako taj način raspodjele uloga odgovara partnerima).

----------


## lavko

Da. Nekako sam slutila da će se forum dugnuti na stražnje noge nakon mog posta. Možda bih trebala ispisati puno više da objasnim što sam mislila. Nije uopće upitno mogu li muškarci ili ne. Mogu. Mozemo i mi žene popravljati aute u grabi. Pa vecinom ne cinimo. Ne her ne mozemo negi jer ne razmišljamo tako. Zao mi je da se razlike gledaju u negativnom svjetlu. One postoje. To ne znači da se ha nemam pravo ljutiti na muža jer ovo ili on. Ali mogu bolhe razumjeti. I to ne znaci da mi sada možete reći-tako ti i treba.

----------


## lavko

Rehab..da..slazem se sa zaključkom.

----------


## Lili75

*lavko,*

jako lijepo si napisala ovaj zadnji post. Bravo!

----------


## Jadranka

> Meni je ovo sasvim jasno, ali mislim da različiti načini razmišljanja nemaju veze s namjerom da npr. skuhaš ručak. Možda će on drugačije od mene organizirati proces kuhanja, počevši od kupovine, pripremanja i odabira namirnica i slično, ali meni je bitno da on poželi i odluči skuhati za danas, jer danas radim 12 sati u komadu i želim da me u pauzi za ručak dočeka skuhan ručak. A to se neće dogoditi, osim ako ga ja ne zamolim ili ne dreknem. Ne zato što on to ne želi, nego zato što on uopće ne razmišlja na taj način. A zašto ne razmišlja na taj način ? Zato što je tako odgojen. Svekrva je uvijek skakala oko njega, on sebi ni sa 20 godina nije sam pripremao doručak. Ne zamjeram joj to, i ona je takav način odgoja ponijela iz svog obiteljskog doma kao normalan način odgoja.


Kod mene primjer da to nije stvar odgoja. Ni md ni moj brat nisu nista radili po kuci dok god su zivili s roditeljima (nisam doduse ni ja previse - tek sam negdje u srednjoj pocela sebi kuhat rucak - jer sam zakljucila da je glupo bit gladan duze nego sto treba). Sad oboje rade otprilike pola poslova po kuci - bez da ih se treba podsjetit  :Wink:  

Md je odrastao uz oca koji je radio (i jos radi) kucanske poslove ravnopravno s majkom. Kod mene doma je sve radila (i jos radi) mater, otac nista. 

Puno je do toga kako se zena postavi u vezi (braku). Iako sam mladja od brata, prije njega sam otisla studirat u Zagreb. On se prebacio iz Splita kad sam ja bila na drugoj godini (on na cetvrtoj). U prvih mjesec dana mi je prigovarao da zasto ja njemu ne peglam robu, i da mi je to lako, cas posla, da ja to mogu usput. Meni to nije bilo ni na kraj pameti, a ni nista drugo sto se tice brige oko njega... Tako da je brzo sve sto mu je bilo vazno poceo sam radit. S md-om mi isto ne pada na pamet da ja sve radim i da za sve preuzmem odgovornost. To jednostavno ne dolazi u obzir. Nekad kad ga vidim kako ujutro ide vani zguzvan, dodje mi da mu nesto ispeglam... al me zelja brzo prodje. :D

----------


## mitovski

> sumnajm da netko tko u roditeljskom domu u životu case sa stola digao nije odjednom može biti taj koji ravnopravno sudjeluje u svim obvezama
> tj. možda i može ali ide to teže nego kod onih koji od malena imaju taj obrazac ponašanja


Evo MM je primjer da se može. On je odgajan u izrazito patrijarhalnoj obitelji gdje je otac, muž, bog i batina. Njegov otac dan danas ne zna gdje stoje žlice i vilice a kamoli šta drugo.
Mama i sestra su radile sve. 
Uglavnom, dođem ja tako u kuću i vidim par puta digne se on od stola poslije ručka i sve ostavi, onda u priči kaže kako on ujutro ode na posao a sestra mu složi krevet. Blago je reći da mi se digla kosa na glavi. Baš sam ga oprala, rekoh čekaj, tebi čovjeku od 24 godine sestra sprema krevet, jesi invalid, jel imaš dvije zdrave ruke i noge. I tako ja u razgovoru onako blago napomenem da sigurno neću i ne želim biti žena koja će sve tegliti na svojim leđima i s 45 godina biti isfrustrirana, premorena i nezadovoljna. Rekao je dobro,  nisam ni mislio da bude tako. Danas kuha bolje od mene a nije znao jaje ispeči.
E sad, da on nije takvog karaktera kakvog je mogla sam ja pričati do jutra.
Mama mu se i dan danas ne može pomiriti s tim da kad dođemo ljeti kod njih na godišnji on kuha, sva bude uznemirena ili kad nakon ručka raspremi stol i uzme krpu pa ide brisati, ona viče pusti ja ću.

----------


## mare41

lavko, jel gorcina popusta, tenzije manje?

----------


## lavko

Bolje je. Pričamo normalno. Otkad sam mu sve to istresla, vidim da se trudi baš s namjerom, kupio joj je neke sitnice na Anu i Elzu jer ih voli (ne zna za crtić al njih dvije su joj super :Smile: , priča joj kako će je voditi baki, mislim da je od mora odustao (Anemona - imala si pravo!)...ne želim uopće reći sve je super, ali ovo ga je uvrijedilo kao nikad ništa do sada. Nikad nismo ne pričali 10 dana u ovih 20 godina. Ali nikad. 
Ja sam dogovorila, da se tako poslovno izrazim, sama sa sobom restrukturiranje ličnosti u smislu da zažmirim jer je ovakav/onakav i da ne zucnem dok se bavi s njom (osim ako nije opasno). I još neke stvari sam dogovrila sa sobom..i sada idem minutu po minutu, sat po sat, dan po dan...

----------


## tangerina

> Ja sam dogovorila, da se tako poslovno izrazim, sama sa sobom restrukturiranje ličnosti



 :lool: 
lavko ti si meni silno draga zbog ovakvih izraza

i super mi je kako si uvijek spremna radit na sebi

razumljivo mi je da ga je napad da nije dobar roditelj jako uvrijedio, ali to što tako reagira je u jednu ruku super, jer to znači da mu je važno da bude dobar roditelj, pa ga je taklo kad je čuo da ga se tako ne vidi. vjerojatno je i prepoznao da ima istine u stvarima koje si rekla.

----------


## mare41

Meni je to more predrasticno, vazno je ovo sto si sad napisala, da se sad druze, i tako svaki dan i drago mi je da je tako, malo po malo, rastereti glavu, pusti i otpusti, znam da popujem, al ja jesam, i ajme koje olaksanje, i mislim si da sam bar prije, al opet sve to mora naici
I pliz, stvarno nemoj ni u mislima kritizirati,meni su govorili da mi pise na licu sta mislim

----------


## Beti3

> Sad si ti ko jelena doslovna 
> (sori jelena)
> Uglavnom sam i sama htjela reći da je priroda namijenila različite uloge različitim spolovima pa je prema tome i uredila njihove glave drugačije. A i tijela.
> Pa je nemoguće da muškarac vidi i misli kao žena i da žena vidi i misli kao muškarac.
> Pobijajte me sa svim teorijama feminizma ali to je 1/1. Dokazano činjenicama.


Pa jasno je da sam zene i citanje karata, uzela kao metaforu musko-zenskih razlika. A ne doslovno. 

Sigurna sam da zena moze vidjeti i misliti kao muskarac, imam oci i mozak  :Smile: 
I posve sam uvjerena da muskarac moze vidjeti i misliti kao zena. 

Na stranu to sto nam je cesto udobnije u nasim rodnim ulogama.

----------


## mitovski

> Pa jasno je da sam zene i citanje karata, uzela kao metaforu musko-zenskih razlika. A ne doslovno. 
> 
> Sigurna sam da zena moze vidjeti i misliti kao muskarac, imam oci i mozak 
> I posve sam uvjerena da muskarac moze vidjeti i misliti kao zena. 
> 
> Na stranu to sto nam je cesto udobnije u nasim rodnim ulogama.


Inače mi nije strano ništa i ne razmišljam tako muško-žensko pa svoj auto sama vozim i mehaničaru i znam pogledati i ulje i antifriz i sve ostalo što treba ali orijentacija i čitanje karata ne ide pa ne ide, mene je dovoljno okrenuti dva puta oko moje osi i ja više ne znam gdje sam.

Uglavnom bile smo ja i J. u kampu prije 2 tjedna, otišle same a MM se pridružio nakon 3 dana. Dakle, 2 dana smo se mi gubile po kampu, nisam se mogla orijentirati i dojadila ja svom djetetu i stane ona nasred ceste i kaže: Mama daj meni tu kartu, pa dobro jel vidiš da gledaš naopako, drveće ti je naglavačke  :Laughing:  . Kad smo došle u kućicu sjedne ona za stol i kaže daj vamo kartu, evo vidiš ovdje smo mi, ovdje ti je plaža a tu na kraju plaže su ti nacrtana kolica, znači tu ti je trgovina, pa kako ne shvaćaš (naime 2 dana smo tražile trgovinu).
MM se orijentira u mraku zavezanih očiju, valjda to tako mora biti inače bi se gubili po svijetu  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

I moj stariji se dobro orijentira, kao i mm, a mlađi i ja baš i ne. Bome mi se dogodilo još davno da sam sa starijim sinom hodala po bolnici (Merkur, ORL je negdje gore bio dok su uređivali ambulantu) i dijete je uredno vodilo MENE kamo treba ići, he he he.... Nije to jedini put, to je samo bilo prvi put.

----------


## lavko

> Sigurna sam da zena moze vidjeti i misliti kao muskarac, imam oci i mozak 
> I posve sam uvjerena da muskarac moze vidjeti i misliti kao zena. 
> 
> Na stranu to sto nam je cesto udobnije u nasim rodnim ulogama.


Ne mogu se nikako složiti. Onda bismo bili potpuno isti. A nismo.

----------


## Deaedi

> Sigurna sam da zena moze vidjeti i misliti kao muskarac, imam oci i mozak 
> I posve sam uvjerena da muskarac moze vidjeti i misliti kao zena. 
> 
> Na stranu to sto nam je cesto udobnije u nasim rodnim ulogama.



Pa nije to tako jednostavno, mislim da su razlike ne samo u rodnim ulogama, nego i u karakterima. Dvije žene/muškarci/osobe će vidjeti istu stvar na različit način. I odabrati će onu opciju u kojoj će im biti udobnije u odnosu na njihov ne znam kako bi to nazvala, karakter - ličnost, ne nužno u odnosu na spol.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne mogu se nikako složiti. Onda bismo bili potpuno isti. A nismo.


Nije bitno jesmo li isti. Bitno je to što neki ljudi to koriste kao izgovor za vlastitu lijenost i inerciju, isto kao i ne baš bolesti nego zdravstvene smetnje (ima onaj topic o ženama vozačima, tamo smo o tome raspravljali). Ja mogu prihvatiti da nekim ljudima neke stvari idu bolje i da ih više vole raditi, ali to nije presudno. 

Ja imam naočale i nemam sjajnu orijentaciju u prostoru, pa ipak vozim. Nisam vrhunski vozač, ali vozim kad god treba i kamo god treba. MM nije vrhunski kuhar, ali ni on ni djeca neće ostati gladni ako ja odem na 5 dana u Njemačku ili na 2 mjeseca u bolnicu (ovo nije izmišljeno, to su naše stvarne situacije). 

Malo o mozgu - ja sam brzopleta i odvažna, mm je promišljeniji i inertniji, a u životu nam sve to dobro dođe. Uvijek se uzajamno korigiramo, nadmetanje smo prerasli prije nego smo uopće potpisali u dobru i zlu.

----------


## lavko

To je, Peterlin, sve ostalo dobra volja. I tu se pokazuju junaci. Ali nemamo iste postavke i nikad necemo. Ja se ne bih upustila nikad u slaganje ugradbenog ormara kojeg je mm slozio u nasoj sobi. On se ne upusta u uređenje interijera kojeg sam ja preuzela. Tu su nasi mozgovi drugačiji i bit će drugaciji jer mi nemamo jednako razvijene mozdane strukture. Mi nemamo iste hormone. Mi ne volimo cak na isti način!

A u kući je onda na nama da pokazemo volju da podijelimo mimo tih postavki. Da se potrudimo ali i da razumijemo zasto su muzevima nebitne/nevidljive stvari koje nama jesu. I obratno. Mm je tu zakazao. U toj dobroj volji. Al dajem mu neki benefit zbog tih razlika. Sto ne znači da mislim da ne moze uopće.

----------


## lavko

Jer mu onda ne bih sve to istresla.

----------


## Jadranka

Dobro, i u nas je mm slozio ugradbeni ormar... al bicikle recimo popravljam ja  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> To je, Peterlin, sve ostalo dobra volja. I tu se pokazuju junaci. Ali nemamo iste postavke i nikad necemo. Ja se ne bih upustila nikad u slaganje ugradbenog ormara kojeg je mm slozio u nasoj sobi. On se ne upusta u uređenje interijera kojeg sam ja preuzela. Tu su nasi mozgovi drugačiji i bit će drugaciji jer mi nemamo jednako razvijene mozdane strukture. Mi nemamo iste hormone. Mi ne volimo cak na isti način!
> 
> A u kući je onda na nama da pokazemo volju da podijelimo mimo tih postavki. Da se potrudimo ali i da razumijemo zasto su muzevima nebitne/nevidljive stvari koje nama jesu. I obratno. Mm je tu zakazao. U toj dobroj volji. Al dajem mu neki benefit zbog tih razlika. Sto ne znači da mislim da ne moze uopće.


daj mu benefit radi razlika. ali ne zato što su muške. nego što je to njegov karakter. mozgovi vam jesu drugačiji, ali u segmentu o kojem pišeš - ne radi spola. ja sam možda sličnija mm-u nego tebi u tim nekim stvarima. 

kao i tvoja kćer. i baš radi nje mislim da je bitno da shvatiš da nije ženski mozak predodređen za kuhanje i peglanje, a naročito kontrolu svega i organizaciju, a muški za tablet i ormare.
jednostavno - to nije tako.
moja prijateljica ne kuha. jaje (ko fol) ne zna ispeć. njen muž kad ode na put, skuha unaprijed za nju i djecu i ostavi joj smrznuto za svaki dan.
zato je ona dovukla cijeli kombi iz ikee i sve složila.
plus, taj bi hodao pored šporke kupaone i šporkog veša i sam sebi se čudio kako nema ništa za obuć. za neke sitne popravke - totalni antitalent. gleda u špinu, špina gleda njega. a hebaj ga. takav je.

nepravedno i prema jednima i drugima dalje poticati takve stereotipe, šta kaže vertex  :Undecided:

----------


## čokolada

> P.S. Stajem sa svojom malom u red za snahu kod Petelin . Moja je doduse 10 godina mlada, al mozda ce bas zato imat vise šansi od ovih koje su se odavno prijavile .


Ovo mi je promaklo.
Petrlin, moje su 8 i 12, čine mi se u paketu taman za tvoje dečke. 
(Za nasljedne razvojne teškoće unuka bar nam stručne službe nece trebat.  :Grin:  .)

----------


## Kanga

imamo mi jedan legendaran crtež od mog starijeg sina kad je imao 5-6 godina - ja sjedim za stolom i radim na računalu, mm radi nešto u kuhinji (ne montira ormare  :Grin: ). nismo ni skužili da je nešto neobično dok nam drugi nisu komentirali - koja emancipirana obitelj  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Dobro, i u nas je mm slozio ugradbeni ormar... al bicikle recimo popravljam ja


Mm popravlja bicikle sa mlađim sinom, a stariji je dežurni majstor za podešavanje televizora, rootera i mobitela, za nas, susjede, baku i njezine susjede i slično. Ormar kad se sastavljao, ja sam ugnjavila zajedničkog kolegu s posla i u troje smo ga sastavili. Male ormare sastavljqmo uglavnom sami, a za veće kad ih kupim naručim i montažu. Ne da se to meni.

----------


## Beti3

> P.S. Stajem sa svojom malom u red za snahu kod Petelin . Moja je doduse 10 godina mlada, al mozda ce bas zato imat vise šansi od ovih koje su se odavno prijavile .


Mm je doma, svojoj mami, radio sve kao sto Peterlin pise, i cistio i prao i meo i cijepao drva, bas sve. Zato je jedva docekao da ne mora vise toliko raditi po kuci kad je nasao zenu  :Smile: 
Tako da, treba vidjeti sto ce biti reakcija.
Ja doma nisam morala raditi nista, pa sam se za cas naucila. To sto su moji kriteriji pospremanja daleko lezerniji nego muzevi, vec je druga prica. No dok je bio mladji, a ja cesto trudna, puno je vise tih svakodnevnih kucanskih poslova preuzimao na sebe. Sa godinama mu se sve manje da. Ipak na brodu sve drugi rade za njega, i jos mu govore: yes,sir! , nije mu lako naviknut se na moje: baci smece! ( ali baca, to je preuzeo na sebe) al' mu se stuca negdje, hihihi.

----------


## Mima

> imamo mi jedan legendaran crtež od mog starijeg sina kad je imao 5-6 godina - ja sjedim za stolom i radim na računalu, mm radi nešto u kuhinji (ne montira ormare ). nismo ni skužili da je nešto neobično dok nam drugi nisu komentirali - koja emancipirana obitelj



Imamo i mi, zalijepljen na staklu na regalu: na brodu Lea peca ribu, baka peče ribu, tata vozi brod a mama leži na ležaljci i lijepo piše: mama čita knjigu. Imam i sunčane naočale!  :Cool:

----------


## Bubica

ma daj Lavko? ugradbeni ormari?

sve te razlike na kojima uporno inzistiras su drustveno uvjetovane, nastaju učenjem, ničim drugim

----------


## Beti3

> Imamo i mi, zalijepljen na staklu na regalu: na brodu Lea peca ribu, baka peče ribu, tata vozi brod a mama leži na ležaljci i lijepo piše: mama čita knjigu. Imam i sunčane naočale!


A nego kako, na barci ne mrdnem malim prstom, ni kod vezanja ni nicega,lezim i uzivam. Strogo podijeljene musko-zenske uloge  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

Nisam skuzila koja je fora s tim ormarom, ali moj je napravio sav namještaj koji imamo raden u stanu, od ideje do ugradnje, istina da sam mu malo pomogla, ali je vješt s srafcigerom i pilom, a najstariji i ja smo pred godinu dana radili knauf kao pregradu u sobi

----------


## Marija

> imamo mi jedan legendaran crtež od mog starijeg sina kad je imao 5-6 godina - ja sjedim za stolom i radim na računalu, mm radi nešto u kuhinji (ne montira ormare ). nismo ni skužili da je nešto neobično dok nam drugi nisu komentirali - koja emancipirana obitelj





> Imamo i mi, zalijepljen na staklu na regalu: na brodu Lea peca ribu, baka peče ribu, tata vozi brod a mama leži na ležaljci i lijepo piše: mama čita knjigu. Imam i sunčane naočale!


bilo mi je fora kako je naša obiteljska slika tradicionalno/emancipirano ispadala u krivim trenucima: 

Čuvam podosta tih crteža i sastavaka, i jednu P. zadaću, tko kako doprinosi u obitelji, tradicionalizam u punom sjaju:

"...mama kuha za obitelj, a tata radi na kompjuteru i zarađuje novce." (u tom je periodu mm dosta honorarno prevodio)

A onda u drugoj situaciji, javi se P. na telefon i čujemo kako priča:

"...paaa, ja sad pričam s tobom, tata pegla, a mama čita knjigu..."

a s druge strane slušalice - svekrva  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> Ovo mi je promaklo.
> Petrlin, moje su 8 i 12, čine mi se u paketu taman za tvoje dečke. 
> (Za nasljedne razvojne teškoće unuka bar nam stručne službe nece trebat.  .)


Toliko si me nasmijala s ovim dijelom u zagradama  :Laughing:  luda.si

----------


## Kanga

marija  :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

marija  :Laughing: 

sastavak - moj tata. j, neki razred, ali viši, ne sjećam se više koji. inače, on ima smisla za pisanje, i svaki sastavak na temu obitelji mu je bio onako sarkastičan i ironičan, s pretjerivanjima, kao da ga je kishon pisao :D 
a ovaj postao hit u zbornici. 
s poantom koja je nekako ovako išla - mama je malo lijena, a moj tata radi sve po kući. 
apsolutna neistina. ali stvarno. 
ubit sam ga htjela. 
kaže on - a šta sad, dobro je zvučalo i dobro se uklopilo u priču  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KrisZg

Postoje zajednicki poslovi i muski poslovi. To je moje videnje. Uvijek bilo. Zato sam se i razisla sa prvim. Njemu to nije bilo jasno. Stariji sin je obiljezio u skoli u udzbeniku da mama radi sve. Od zakucavanja slike do peglanja. Ja mjenjam slavine u kuci, popravljam uticnice, bike, uredaje, itd. Mm vodi brigu o veshu, mijenja zarulje, polako uskace oko tehnikalija. On nista od toga nije znao raditi jer su roditelji to radili umjesto njega. Sva sreca karakter i intelekt je preuzeo pa polako napreduje svojom voljom.Ja pomazem malo sa uvijek lijepo upucenom molbom :Smile: 
Postoje jako dobri dizajneri interijera a nisu gay. Tako da benefit na temelju spola ne, nego karaktera. 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tangerina

> sastavak - moj tata. j, neki razred, ali viši, ne sjećam se više koji. inače, on ima smisla za pisanje, i svaki sastavak na temu obitelji mu je bio onako sarkastičan i ironičan, s pretjerivanjima, kao da ga je kishon pisao :D 
> a ovaj postao hit u zbornici. 
> s poantom koja je nekako ovako išla - mama je malo lijena, a moj tata radi sve po kući. 
> apsolutna neistina. ali stvarno. 
> ubit sam ga htjela. 
> kaže on - a šta sad, dobro je zvučalo i dobro se uklopilo u priču


 :Laughing: 
umirem!

ali u pravu je j., sastav tipa jadna mama sve radi bio bi užasno dosadan, morala si napravit tu žrtvu u ime umjetnosti, sori  :lool:

----------


## Peterlin

> marija 
> 
> sastavak - moj tata. j, neki razred, ali viši, ne sjećam se više koji. inače, on ima smisla za pisanje, i svaki sastavak na temu obitelji mu je bio onako sarkastičan i ironičan, s pretjerivanjima, kao da ga je kishon pisao :D 
> a ovaj postao hit u zbornici. 
> s poantom koja je nekako ovako išla - mama je malo lijena, a moj tata radi sve po kući. 
> apsolutna neistina. ali stvarno. 
> ubit sam ga htjela. 
> kaže on - a šta sad, dobro je zvučalo i dobro se uklopilo u priču


Genijalno!

Šteta da moj mlađi nije imao takvu temu, on bi 100% napisao "moja mama je malo lijena, pa zato MI moramo raditi sve po kući...."  :Grin:

----------


## Angie75

U našoj obiteljskoj verziji mama uvijek drži i čašu vina u ruci  :škartoc:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovo mi je promaklo.
> Petrlin, moje su 8 i 12, čine mi se u paketu taman za tvoje dečke. 
> (Za nasljedne razvojne teškoće unuka bar nam stručne službe nece trebat.  .)


Ja ne bih imala ništa protiv (morat ćemo naći mjesta za podforum ženidba-udaja, he he he) ali to je generacija koju više zanima elektronika nego suprotni spol... Ponekad me to brine, jer mi se čini da smo u ovoj dobi mi više bili zainteresirani za cure/dečke. Ili je to samo spolno uvjetovana razlika (mene su u toj dobi zanimali stariji dečki, a našu generaciju dečki zanimao je nogomet i tučnjava). Eto... Ide vrijeme, sad već razmišljamo o unucima, he he he...

----------


## cvijeta73

> U našoj obiteljskoj verziji mama uvijek drži i čašu vina u ruci


 :worldcup: 

 :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

a apropo svekrva, par puta se potrefilo da dođe kod nas i da mm pere kupaonu. on se uvati wc-a i eto ti nje. i tako u nekoliko navrata. 

u ovih dvadeset godina što smo skupa (  :Shock:  ) već je naučila da ne smije ništa reć, al ga onako sažalno gleda :D 

inače, mi kad čistimo, kad se nekako uvatimo tog zla  :Grin:  podijelimo stan na pola, ja do vrata od soba, on od vrata od soba. svatko ima jednu kupaonu :D

----------


## Angie75

tako i mm, ima stvarno ili odličan PR ili nevjerojatnu sreću. Kad god on uhvati peglu (a to je stvarno u 5% slučajeva), evo ti ili njegove mame ili nekih nenajavljenih gostiju na vrata. A  peglamo baš na ulazu, tamo je nekako najzgodniji prostor za to, pa onda dočeka ljude doslovno s peglom u ruci. A ja na kauču s knjigom, čaša kraj mene na stolu. Winner, kako cvijeta kaže  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> a apropo svekrva, par puta se potrefilo da dođe kod nas i da mm pere kupaonu. on se uvati wc-a i eto ti nje. i tako u nekoliko navrata. 
> 
> u ovih dvadeset godina što smo skupa (  ) već je naučila da ne smije ništa reć, al ga onako sažalno gleda :D 
> 
> inače, mi kad čistimo, kad se nekako uvatimo tog zla  podijelimo stan na pola, ja do vrata od soba, on od vrata od soba. svatko ima jednu kupaonu :D


Moja je isto takva bila, ali kako su ju stigle godine, mm kod nje radi sve što ona ne može. Ja kao grofica dođem tu i tamo u zajedničku akciju (pranje prozora i zavjesa, da bude prije gotovo, ali više koordiniram svoje muške nego što radim) a ostalo - sve što činim je da ne tlačim muža jako da doma dijelimo ravnopravno, kad znam da on ima sve to isto u njenom stanu. Jedino ne kuha i ne šije/krpa. A peglanje je tako racionalizirano da stvaaarno nema puno.

Btw. kad smo već kod pegle - to je nešto što moji sinovi još nisu savladali. Za sada smo na slaganju veša i to smatram dovoljnim. Pegla se ionako 5% ili manje (samo NEKE košulje i stolnjaci).

----------


## Kanga

kod nas se pegla kad idemo na vjenčanja i sprovode. mali se jednom bio oduševio "wow, šta mi imamo peglu!"

----------


## mitovski

> kod nas se pegla kad idemo na vjenčanja i sprovode. mali se jednom bio oduševio "wow, šta mi imamo peglu!"


 :Laughing:  i moja je nedavno bila van sebe. Ne znam kad bi stigli sve da još i peglamo pa sam ja peglanje zabranila. MM obuče majicu pa stane i pita jel mi jako zgužvana, ma kakvi rekoh to se tako nosi  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> kod nas se pegla kad idemo na vjenčanja i sprovode. mali se jednom bio oduševio "wow, šta mi imamo peglu!"


A niste peglali biljke za herbarij?  :Grin: 

Meni je pegla alat kao i svaki drugi, za lijepljenje flizelina, preslikavanje isprintanih slika na majice... a tek negdje na najviše trećem mjestu i peglanje kao takvo. 

Osim toga, što sam starija, to mi je peglanje više zen - peglam i onda imam kraaasno slobodno vrijeme za mozak na pašu, pa smišljam kamo na godišnji, kako financirati zamjenu krovnih ploča na vikendici (treba zbrinuti salonit), koji parket je bolji-hrast ili bambus itd. I NE VOLIM da me se ometa. Obično ih sve izbacim van iz prostorije u kojoj peglam, da mi svojim ćeretanjem ne odvlače pažnju. Čak mi bude žao što toga nema više, ali uglavnom peglam za svekrvu, koja ima klasične šlifere i tome slično. Moj veš organiziran je minimalistički.

----------


## KrisZg

> marija 
> 
> sastavak - moj tata. j, neki razred, ali viši, ne sjećam se više koji. inače, on ima smisla za pisanje, i svaki sastavak na temu obitelji mu je bio onako sarkastičan i ironičan, s pretjerivanjima, kao da ga je kishon pisao :D 
> a ovaj postao hit u zbornici. 
> s poantom koja je nekako ovako išla - mama je malo lijena, a moj tata radi sve po kući. 
> apsolutna neistina. ali stvarno. 
> ubit sam ga htjela. 
> kaže on - a šta sad, dobro je zvučalo i dobro se uklopilo u priču


Moj je provalio da nema zadacu jer ga ja budim u pola 6 da bi peglao. Skoro me srce copilo kada mi je uciteljica to rekla. Pitala sam je da li joj licim na zenu koja pegla :Grin:  
Svasta oni smisle.
I mi smo najmladoj tek neki dan pokazali peglu haha. Trebala mi je za nesto, ona ju u cudu gledala.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

> Obično ih sve izbacim van iz prostorije u kojoj peglam, da mi svojim ćeretanjem ne odvlače pažnju. Čak mi bude žao što toga nema više, ali uglavnom peglam za svekrvu, koja ima klasične šlifere i tome slično. Moj veš organiziran je minimalistički.


trebam li reć da sam više peglala u godini dana kaj sam živjela s svekrvom , nego u zadnjih 14 kaj nisam
u mladosti sam se napeglala jer sam bila cura za peglanje u dve familije.

----------


## jelena.O

> inače, mi kad čistimo


naglasak *kad*

----------


## ellica

Kod nas je sastavak na temu Moj tata zavrsio recenicom -moj tata radi skoro sve :D.
A na slici s ljetovanja je on plivao,tata s njim, a mama u ljezaljci sa suncobranom.Jos ju cuvam hahaha.
I rece mi sin da nece zenu kao ja(e to vec nije smijesno  :Wink: )

----------


## casa

Moj najstariji je neki dan izjavio da on nece sa svojom djecom doktoru vec ce mene nazvat. I lijepo objasnio kako sam malom od prijateljice na drugom kontinentu dijagnosticirala bubrezni reflux prije tamosnjih doktora. Onda ga je prof pitala a mama ti je doktorica. On njoj Nije medicine nego svega...
I legendarno ostaje kad je u prvom osnovne digao ruku da kao svoj dozivljaj isprica da je ujutro isao na plazu s ujkom jer je mama plesala u disku do jutra...

----------


## lavko

Ja se sjetim uvijek onog smiješnog meme-a: Dobar muž se ne rađa, to žena napravi. Pase pitam di sam ja bila zadnjih 20 godina. MM je živio sam od 18.godine i sve radio u svom podstanarskom stanu. Onda sam valjda ja stvorila čudovište kad smo uselili.

Mada nema vajde sad razglabat tko je i zašto.

----------


## Kanga

Lavko, ima koristi da si osvijestiš takve stvari. Nema koristi jedino da sebe (ili njega) okrivljuješ zbog bilo čega.

----------


## Peterlin

> Lavko, ima koristi da si osvijestiš takve stvari. Nema koristi jedino da sebe (ili njega) okrivljuješ zbog bilo čega.


x
Za brak je potrebno dvoje. I nikad samo jedan ne može biti ni odgovoran ni zaslužan što su se stvari raspetljale ovako ili onako.

----------


## palčica

Da i ja doprinesem. Meni se mm svidio i iz razloga što je prije mene, pored starije sestre, mame u inozemstvu, vodio kućanstvo. Uz mene su mu standardi čistoće porasli, sam priznaje. Ja sam u međuvremenu prestala biti kontrol frik, izdavati naredbe, smanjiti očekivanja, a on je zaista postao partner u svakom smislu riječi. Nekako smo to uspjeli postići, možda i zbog imanja zahtjevnog djeteta koje traži posloženu atmosferu. Možda i zbog posložene mene, napokon. Posložio se naravno i on.

Djetetom se zaista bavi puno, osim početničkih kukanja kako će on sutradan držati seminar negdje ako je prethodnu noć nunao uplakanu bebu. Preživio je i taj dio. 
Podijelili smo se, spontano, bez popisa, kako je kome nešto praktičnije. Špeža je njegova, mesnica, pas, smeće, moja je roba, usisavanje, kupaona, a kuhamo pola-pola, tijekom godine više on iako zaista jako puno radi/mo. Dijete vikendom on kupa, stavlja spavati, ja preko tjedna - više zbog radnog vremena. Popegla i sam, zna napraviti sve, jedino psu obavezno zaboravi promijeniti vodu i nahraniti ga. Sreća pa nije ni pas od jela. 
Prije mi to nije radio, sad me nazove na posao da se ispriča što je ostavio suđe od doručka. A meni smiješno i baš nevažno. Lijepo od njega.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ja se sjetim uvijek onog smiješnog meme-a: Dobar muž se ne rađa, to žena napravi. Pase pitam di sam ja bila zadnjih 20 godina. MM je živio sam od 18.godine i sve radio u svom podstanarskom stanu. Onda sam valjda ja stvorila čudovište kad smo uselili.
> 
> Mada nema vajde sad razglabat tko je i zašto.


lavko, nije ta stvar kod tebe uopće tako crna. i nije on nikakvo čudovište. obzirom da je živio sam, ima jako dobre temelje da se ravnopravno uključi u kućanstvo. a do sad nije jer je takva bila situacija. been there  :Grin:  
jednostavno, tako je bilo, tako ste gurali, nije bilo djeteta, sad je dijete malo i sve se nakupilo. rijetki su parovi koji se ne svađaju dok je dijete malo. stvarno rijetki. u mom okruženju su skoro svi imali neku krizu kad im se prvo dijete rodilo. radi ovog ili onog. 
i onda je to prošlo. 
ili nije prošlo  :Grin:  al to je onda druga vrsta problema.
biti će to sve ok, vidjeti ćeš. 




> Moj je provalio da nema zadacu jer ga ja budim u pola 6 da bi peglao.





> a je ujutro isao na plazu s ujkom jer je mama plesala u disku do jutra.


 :Laughing: 
trebalo bi zakonom zabranit sastavke s temom "moja obitelj" :D

----------


## Kanga

I s temom "moja mama". Ista od mog najmlađeg sina "..puno radi i *ponekad je sposobna prespavati cijelu subotu*. U nedjelju je opet vesela i cvrkutava. Niskog je rasta i pored mog tate izgleda kao mandarina pored naranče"  :Laughing:

----------


## Jadranka

> trebalo bi zakonom zabranit sastavke s temom "moja obitelj" :D


ma jok! trebalo bi ih poticat. Tako da djeca kod kojih to nije tako dodju doma gnjavit oceve, zasto vi ne radite po kuci kao ocevi od j. i m. i n. - pa da se mama moze lijepo odmorit  :Smile:  To su pohvalni sastavci!  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

> I s temom "moja mama". Ista od mog najmlađeg sina "..puno radi i *ponekad je sposobna prespavati cijelu subotu*. U nedjelju je opet vesela i cvrkutava. Niskog je rasta i pored mog tate izgleda kao mandarina pored naranče"


ajme umirem  :Laughing:

----------


## jelena.O

smijem li reć kaj je klinac ( tj. ja)  jučer donio doma u svojoj zadaćnici?

----------


## larmama

Tako je i moja napisala da tata peče palačinke a mama čita knjigu.

----------


## larmama

Jedino sto nije znala da sam mu ja pokazala prvi put pa mu se omililo :D

----------


## Peterlin

> ma jok! trebalo bi ih poticat. Tako da djeca kod kojih to nije tako dodju doma gnjavit oceve, zasto vi ne radite po kuci kao ocevi od j. i m. i n. - pa da se mama moze lijepo odmorit  To su pohvalni sastavci!


Takje.

----------


## Dijana

> I s temom "moja mama". Ista od mog najmlađeg sina "..puno radi i *ponekad je sposobna prespavati cijelu subotu*. U nedjelju je opet vesela i cvrkutava. Niskog je rasta i pored mog tate izgleda kao mandarina pored naranče"


Zapljuvah ekran. :Laughing: 

Bome nastavnicima hrvatskog zna bit zabavno. :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Ain't gonna do your laundry, I ain't your mama. Jennifer Lopez  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

Joj ina i ti si tu-e bas sam cula tu stvar. Pa kad to muči J Lo onda znam da necuuumrijet jedina  :Smile:  haha

----------


## Mojca

> I s temom "moja mama". Ista od mog najmlađeg sina "..puno radi i *ponekad je sposobna prespavati cijelu subotu*. U nedjelju je opet vesela i cvrkutava. Niskog je rasta i pored mog tate izgleda kao mandarina pored naranče"



Lol!!

----------


## angelina1505

majkomila Kanga, skoro sam se udavila od smijeha   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## lavko

Drage cure, evo sam spakirala sve stvari za godisnji i sutra putujemo, pa sam osjetila potrebu da se javim. Ova dva zadnja tjedna su bila brutalna na poslu, radilo se i petkom i svetkom pa nisam stigla ni citati nis.

Kod nas je smirenije, mm pokazuje interes i dalje, uzima malu vise i ima planove za more sad, vidim da je bolji. Ja sam smirenija, puno smirenija zbog toga jer po prvi puta vidim da mu je zapravo stalo i cak ima misljenje o nekim odgojnim metodama sto ce reci da zapravo razmislja o djetetu. Mozda se meni vrag cinio crniji nego sto je.

Nas dvoje smo kako kad...on je pun gorcine, ali pun. Zna iz cista mira pocet raspravu zasto sam ja njega uopce napala, pa se brani, pa sam ja kriva za stosta..ja iskreno sutim na to, pustam da iz njega to iziidje i tu i tamo nesto kazem kad smo najsmireniji. I dalje ne znam kako mu pomoci jer proslost je proslost, a on je tip osobe koji se duri do besvijesti. Pa nek se duri. Ja to vise ne zarezujem. Radim puno da nam bude bolje.

I dalje imam problem s nocnim jedenjem, ali to ce mi duze trebati da rijesim. 

Idem sad u krevet.

----------


## Lili75

Lavko  :Kiss:  lijepo se odmori i uzivaj!!

----------


## Uh-puh

Mislim da ja ok sto sutis. Izgeda da ti dosta toga zamjera, ali ocito smatra da se sada o tome moze pricati, jer mu se cini da ste si blizi nego do sada, cini mu se da ima smisla. Spominje to ne da te napada, nego ti ukazuje sto ga boli. Mozes mu se komotno ispricati kad spomene stvari koje ti zamjera (naravno, ako uvidis da si bila u krivu ili sto vec). Time lizes rane i smanjujes durenje. Uz ispriku se moze provuci i jedna kratka izjava o tomu kako je tebi tada sporna situacija izgledala, pa si reagirala kako jesi.
(To ja ovako iz svojih cipela nekadasnje "zrtve" burnouta MM. Paralela mislim da postoji u onom peroidu kad si pisala da si ti bila teska...pa da on vuce ogorcenost od tada.)

----------


## Peterlin

> Drage cure, evo sam spakirala sve stvari za godisnji i sutra putujemo, pa sam osjetila potrebu da se javim. Ova dva zadnja tjedna su bila brutalna na poslu, radilo se i petkom i svetkom pa nisam stigla ni citati nis.
> 
> Kod nas je smirenije, mm pokazuje interes i dalje, uzima malu vise i ima planove za more sad, vidim da je bolji. Ja sam smirenija, puno smirenija zbog toga jer po prvi puta vidim da mu je zapravo stalo i cak ima misljenje o nekim odgojnim metodama sto ce reci da zapravo razmislja o djetetu. Mozda se meni vrag cinio crniji nego sto je.
> 
> Nas dvoje smo kako kad...on je pun gorcine, ali pun. Zna iz cista mira pocet raspravu zasto sam ja njega uopce napala, pa se brani, pa sam ja kriva za stosta..ja iskreno sutim na to, pustam da iz njega to iziidje i tu i tamo nesto kazem kad smo najsmireniji. I dalje ne znam kako mu pomoci jer proslost je proslost, a on je tip osobe koji se duri do besvijesti. Pa nek se duri. Ja to vise ne zarezujem. Radim puno da nam bude bolje.
> 
> I dalje imam problem s nocnim jedenjem, ali to ce mi duze trebati da rijesim. 
> 
> Idem sad u krevet.


Eto, neke stvari iz prošlosti kvare nqm odnos u sadašnjosti ako se ne očiste. Ne znqm kako je s drugima, ali ja mogu oprostiti i zaboraviti tek nakon svoj2vrsnog velikog pospremanja. Ako to nije obavljeno, kosturi stalno iskaču iz ormara. Tako da dobro razumijem čovjeka. 

I potpisujem Uh puh. Prošlost jest prošlost, ali treba je razriješiti. Samo tako možeš pomoći i njemu i sebi. Tek kad priznate svoje greške i po potrebi se ispričate, ali iskreno, možete dalje na zdravim tem3ljima. Bez toga, sorry na iskrenosti, ne bih baš bila optimist. 

I još n3što: riječi nisu bezazlene, treba paziti što govorimo jedni drugima jer loše odabrane riječi jako štete odnosu. A šutnja ponekad može biti isto tako loša ili i gora. E, kad sve počistite prvo svatko od vas sam pa onda zajedno , kladim se da ćeš se riješiti noćnog jedenja, a on gorčine. Bez toga, nula bodova. To jest teško, ali vrijedi. Sretno!

----------


## Deaedi

Da, ne znam da li je nekad bolje neke stvari presutit ili ih istjerati do kraja i rijesiti.
Poznavajuci sebe, ja bi ako bi mi stalno nesto spominjao ili se durio, reagirala na nacin: hoces prestati s*rati vec jednom i poceti se normalno ponasati? Reci sta hoces, primila sam to na znanje i sad dosta o tome. 

Ne mogu podnijeti tisinu ili neki teret na odnosu, to me stalno opterecuje.
No, nisu svi isti, mozda je nekad bolje presutit... Ne znam...

----------


## Lili75

> Da, ne znam da li je nekad bolje neke stvari presutit ili ih istjerati do kraja i rijesiti.
> Poznavajuci sebe, ja bi ako bi mi stalno nesto spominjao ili se durio, reagirala na nacin: hoces prestati s*rati vec jednom i poceti se normalno ponasati? Reci sta hoces, primila sam to na znanje i sad dosta o tome. 
> 
> Ne mogu podnijeti tisinu ili neki teret na odnosu, to me stalno opterecuje.
> No, nisu svi isti, mozda je nekad bolje presutit... Ne znam...


Ja isto ovako.

----------


## Uh-puh

> Da, ne znam da li je nekad bolje neke stvari presutit ili ih istjerati do kraja i rijesiti.
> Poznavajuci sebe, ja bi ako bi mi stalno nesto spominjao ili se durio, reagirala na nacin: hoces prestati s*rati vec jednom i poceti se normalno ponasati? Reci sta hoces, primila sam to na znanje i sad dosta o tome. 
> 
> Ne mogu podnijeti tisinu ili neki teret na odnosu, to me stalno opterecuje.
> No, nisu svi isti, mozda je nekad bolje presutit... Ne znam...


To je primjenjivo na situacije tipa, ja uradim nesto grozno, on poludi, posvadmo se, on se duri i spocitava mi tu i tamo. I ja sita tog spocitavanja mu velim nek otkaci vise.

Ovo kod lavko je bio duzi period gdje je ona bila "teska", a on njoj potpora, tako nekako (ne da mi se sad kopati po 19 stranica postova :Smile: ). I kvaka je u tome sto je ona tada bila teska, taj period je prosao i ona je sada samo povremeno teska. Ali to "povremeno" njemu ne dozvoljava da odahne i kaze, ok, pocela je nova era, mogu odahnuti. Bad times su ga vjerojatno psihicki iscrpili, tolerancija za lavkine "boljke" je ravna nuli, ali sada ga ti bad moments drze napetim. 
Da povucem paralelu samnom- Iscrpljena nakon 5-godisnje krize, kazem MM razvod ili se normaliziras. Odluci se normalizirat. Ok, vrijeme prolazi, on se trudi, ali tu i tamo provali iz njega ono prijasnje ponasanje, makar samo na kratko i jako ublazeno, ali meni je tih 5 minuta dovoljno da dobijem psihoze. 

Pa mozda je slicno i kod lavkinog M....dakle, ono najgore je proslo, ali u blagoj verziji i dalje postoji. I zato mislim da je dobro da on te frustracije izgovori, a ona da mu se recimo isprica i kaze npr. "da, u pravu si, to je bilo tesko podnijeti, ali vidi, ja se trudim, pa sam tu xy stvar uspjela do sada popraviti i sada sam ovakva. Znam da jos nije idealno, ali napredujem i biti ce jos bolje."

Meni kod MM bude ok kad proviri na kratko onaj njegov stari "ja", da se brzo potrudi da ispegla stvar.

Da ne bi ispalo da ja sad tu drvim po lavko... Jasno mi je da je situacija slozena, da problema ima na vise strana koji se medjusobno uvjetuju i pojacavaju, ali samo treba plan kojim redom se problemi trebaju rijesavati i izvedivo je.

----------


## Uh-puh

ne znam jel me se kuzi...

----------


## Angie75

Uh puh kuži se. Odličan post.

----------


## lavko

E žene..kratko da se javim. Vratila se na posao al cijeli tjedan koma od gužve.

----------


## lavko

Točno ovako kako je uh puh rekla.

----------


## lavko

Imali ozbiljan razgovor i mm rekao da sam ja 20 godina dramila i da sad moguimat sstrpljenja kad on drami.

Obzirom na sve iza nas, ja to stvarno pokušavam tolerirati. I pričati uz maksimalno strpljenje.

Na moru je bio super s malom.

----------


## nanimira

Ja imam obrnbutu situaciju- puno toga zamjeram mm, puni je gorcine u meni kad se sjetim nekih stvari a o bijesu da niti ne pisem. Medutim, sve te stvari nekako stavljam na vagu i razmisljam kako ga ipak vise volim od te gorcine i bijesa da bi pustila brak. S druge strane, pitanje je koliko ce on moci tolerirati te moje ' kosture iz ormara' koje izvlacim svaki put kad je napeta situacija. Pustam da to bude njegova priča, kao sto su moje stvari moja sranja.

----------


## lavko

I ja zamjeram svom. Al on meni jos vise. I zapravo, kako kažeš, puštam..Sto bi onaj ekonomist rekao-nema rješenja, samo kompromisa.

----------


## Uh-puh

Nanimira, ja se pitam koliko cu ga jos moci voljeti. 
Osobno me bas briga sto cu ponekad izvaditi svoje kosture. Ma joj....bolje da ne pocinjem. Pokusavam se skulirati i ne trositi vrijeme na razmisljanja i prevrtanja te gorcine u sebi. Al vulkan kljuca...

Lavko, jel ti vidis kaj si napisala!? Dramila si 20 godina. Receno u proslom vremenu! On se pocinje opustati! Primjecuje da si se promijenila!
Samo ga pusti da drami, bit ce tih "e sad sam ja na redu" izjava jos. Reci samo ok I potapsaj ga po glavici :Smile:  (u mislima, jel'). Samo ti I dalje radi na sebi I hodaj kod svog psihica. Uzimam si slobodu da kazem da stvari kod tebe idu svakako na bolje :Smile: .

----------


## Lili75

Ne znam jesam li ja s Marsa al nije isto ako netko ima dijagnozu i silno se trudio promijenit usporedjivat sad s partnerom koji bi trebao bit sretan da se dijagnoza "ublazava" a ne sad jos stavljat sol na ranu i maksimalno testirat granice tog drugog koji se velikim trudom i mukom uspio "korigirat".

----------


## nanimira

Eh, to je dobro pitanje - ako mi s dijagnozom imamo pravo na vrijeme za korigiranje, tada bi i partner trebao imati to pravo. Nadalje slijede pitanja o tome tko tu ima prednost, tko se vise trudi\o\la,te kako cijeniti promjenu bez gledanja unazad. I treba li usitinu primati ' medalje za to' ili je dovoljno,kako uh-puh kaze,potapsati po glavi i kad je dobro i kad nije. Tu sam jednom procitala da je netko napisao da je brak red dreka i red meda..ai,mozda sam tradicionalna, jedno mi ipak prevagne-mi smo obecali biti tu jedno za drugo,do kraja...veselit se kad je 
Lijepo, plakat kad je tuzno, brinut kad je bolesno...i tako sve dok jedno ne krene maltretirat esenciju drugog- tu stavljam tocku.

----------


## Uh-puh

Lili, skroz si u pravu. Ja nisam shvatila da lavkin muz drvi sada po njenim boljkama, nego da je vise u stimungu: napokon je postalo normalnije, tako je trebalo biti cijelo vrijeme, toliko godina je potraceno na borbe i navlacenja oko xy (ne znam sto se odigravalo kod njih proteklih godina), a moglo je biti tako dobro itd. 

Mozda grijesim, mislim da kuzim malo lavkinu situaciju jer sam bila u jednoj, ne slicnoj, nego samo usporedivoj, u smislu kad jedan partner pati od ponasanja onog drugog. S tim da MM nema dijagnozu, al je imao burn out i ja sam mu bila zrtveno janje.

Ne znam kako netko razmislja tko je od starta s nekim tko ima dijagnozu., pisem samo iz svojih cipela i nadam se da ce nesto od toga biti od pomoci :Smile: .

----------


## Uh-puh

Hocu reci da je i on bio pod psihickim pritiskom I to dugo I da se I on treba oporaviti

----------


## tangerina

> Ne znam jesam li ja s Marsa al nije isto ako netko ima dijagnozu i silno se trudio promijenit usporedjivat sad s partnerom koji bi trebao bit sretan da se dijagnoza "ublazava" a ne sad jos stavljat sol na ranu i maksimalno testirat granice tog drugog koji se velikim trudom i mukom uspio "korigirat".


pa reći njemu da bi trebao biti sretan je isto kao i reći lavko nek se opusti
čovjek se osjeća kako se osjeća i nije to lako promijenit preko noći, imao dijagnozu ili ne

lavko, ne znam koliko je on otvoren ka tome da proradi s nekim sve to skupa?
msilim, ja razumijem taj stav "mogu ja sad malo dramit", samo to nema smisla ako ćeš dramit bez cilja i konca

----------


## Lili75

Evo bas si to sama rekla ja se bojim da se ne radi o ovome iz zadnje recenice bez cilja i konca a nekako sumnjam da bi on s nekim radio na seni jer "nije problem u njemu".

Neka me lavko ispravi ako grijesim.

meni je lavko strasno simpaticna i bas sam "osjetila" taj ogroman trud koji je ulozila u rad na sebi i osvijestila mnoge stvari.

----------


## lavko

Nije dijagnoza opravdanje. Ja sam shvatila da ne moze netko biti zrtva mojih sranja dovijeka. Tko god ima dijagnozu trebao bi biti svjestan da neke twrete mora nositi sam. Al to dolazi s debelim radom. Na žalost pocela sam raditi na sebi tek nakon poroda. Prvih 20 godina nisam. A mogla sam čuda napraviti.

Ono što se meni čini pozitivno je da je on spreman na suradnju. Sad kad mu pruzim ruku primi je. 

Ja se samo bojim da mi psihicka nece pozivit dovoljno dugo da me "sredi" hahaha.

----------


## Apsu

Lavko, pa ne može tebe psihicka srediti. Na prvom mjestu sredujemo sami sebe, a ostali su tu kao pomoc ili kao izgovor. Psihicka ti moze malo pomoc, ali ne moze ti biti izgovor da ne radis i dalje sama na sebi i sama sa sobom  :Smile:

----------


## Uh-puh

Kaj ne bi mogla? Da nema volje ne bi ni isla k njoj. Lavkina snazna volja I psihiskina ekspertiza :Smile:

----------


## lavko

No pa to sam mislila.ona mi da alat, ja sredjujem, mora mi prenijeti znanje.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Slucajno svratih i doceka me materijala za citanje na plazi  :Smile:  
Uhh, ja sam u nekim trenucima muskarcomrzac, pogotovo jer vise nego ikad primjecujem oko sebe isti obrazac-mama koja radi vecinu svega vezanog uz djecu/kucanstvo, te ocevi kojima se ne da. 
A nije da te zene ne rade svoje radno vrijeme.
I nikada jos nisam nigdje nasla da se muskarac zali da doma previse radi, dok zena cijelo vrijeme surfa i gleda tv. 
I deff je stvar odgoja. Dok me mama nekad preko telefona pita sta cu skuhati za rucak svome muzu (bas tim rjecima) doslovno me preplavi osjecaj bijesa. Grozno.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> To je, Peterlin, sve ostalo dobra volja. I tu se pokazuju junaci. Ali nemamo iste postavke i nikad necemo. Ja se ne bih upustila nikad u slaganje ugradbenog ormara kojeg je mm slozio u nasoj sobi. On se ne upusta u uređenje interijera kojeg sam ja preuzela. Tu su nasi mozgovi drugačiji i bit će drugaciji jer mi nemamo jednako razvijene mozdane strukture. Mi nemamo iste hormone. Mi ne volimo cak na isti način!
> 
> A u kući je onda na nama da pokazemo volju da podijelimo mimo tih postavki. Da se potrudimo ali i da razumijemo zasto su muzevima nebitne/nevidljive stvari koje nama jesu. I obratno. Mm je tu zakazao. U toj dobroj volji. Al dajem mu neki benefit zbog tih razlika. Sto ne znači da mislim da ne moze uopće.


Pa ja mislim da su nasi mozgovi zapravo isti, samo su u vrijeme najbrzeg i najjaceg razvijanja "oblikovani" razlicito. Ovisno o tome kako su nas roditelji i drustvo tretirali kad smo bili mali, a takodjer i na koje nacine smo se igrali-sve je to utjecalo na nas mozak.
Cesto se igracke odredjuju prema spolu- sto je uzasno lose, pogotovo za cure. 
I mislim da takve stvari uvelike odredjuju mozak i razmisljanje pojedinca. Sigurna sam da su se nase generacije muskaraca igrali s legicima, popravljali svakakve masine itd...a cure su imale kuhinju i bebe i sl.

I iako se snalazim u prostoru 100 puta bolje od mog muza, ipak je meni dodijeljena kuhinja  :Smile: 

Salu na stranu, svi smo isti, ali nas dijele i odredjuju glupe forme, ocekivanja, predrasude.
Daj curici alat, daj deckicu bebu. Jedino tako ce jednom kad i sam bude otac osjecati to kao nesto prirodno, dok mu zena sarafi po autu..
Dosta je vise da spol odredjuje vrijednost!
Uffff

----------


## Danka_

> Dok me mama nekad preko telefona pita sta cu skuhati za rucak svome muzu (bas tim rjecima) doslovno me preplavi osjecaj bijesa. Grozno.


A što joj kažeš na to, kako joj odgovoriš?

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> A što joj kažeš na to, kako joj odgovoriš?


Ona zna da ne volim takva pitanja. Najcesce ne odgovorim.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ona zna da ne volim takva pitanja. Najcesce ne odgovorim.


Takva je i moja mama, možda je to stvar generacije. Ja sam se spasila kad sam prestala takva pitanja doživljavati osobno, jer nisu u biti zlonamjerna, samo su pokazatelj odgoja naših majki iz nekih drugih vremena. Kome činim štetu kad se uzrujavam oko toga? Isključivo sebi. A mama ionako ne vidi u čemu je problem. Pa sad već godinama imam mir jer i ja nju pustim na miru. MM kuha rijetko, uglavnom kad mene nema doma. Što sam napravila da stvari približim svom idealu ravnopravnosti? Učim sinove kuhati i to uspješno. Meni je to dosta.

----------


## Dijana

Slažem se s Peterlin; AQ, nećeš ti taj obrazac promijenit svojom ljutnjom jer je preduboko usađen u većinu tu generacije. To ti njoj dođe više automatski. 
Možeš nekad i na šalu okrenut tipa, njemu nisam ništa, a sebi šta već, on će si već sam skuhat. Možda skuži. Ne vrijedi ti na to trošit živce.

----------


## tangerina

i moja je baka znala pitat to pitanje
pa nakon što je nekoliko puta dobila odgovor (bez ljutnje, normalan) da danas muž kuha, ili da nam moj tata kuha ručak, pitanje se pretvorilo u "tko danas kuha?"

----------


## Barbi

Ja mami često kažem da sam iz svog djetinjstva i obiteljskog života u primarnoj obitelji najbolje naučila kako ja ne želim jednog dana živjeti.  :Cool:  Mi djeca a ni tata baš nikad nismo ništa radili po kući, nismo imali nikakvih obaveza osim škole, mislim mogli smo ako smo htjeli naravno pospremiti ili nešto skuhatii  :Laughing:  ali nije bilo obaveze. A tata je u životu skuhao mislim jedino špagete, a i oko toga je bilo anegdota kako ih je podgrijavao na plinu u plastičnoj cjediljci. Očistio kupaonu npr. nije nikad.
Zato sam valjda i nesvjesno birala samoodržive muškarce, koji su znali i mogli živjeti sami, a kuhanje i čišćenje im je bila normala. Djeca imaju svoje zadatke i obaveze u skladu s dobi od valjda druge godine.
Tko zna što će oni naučiti u svojoj primarnoj obitelji.  :Grin:

----------


## Willow

što se tiče igračaka, ma to nam je u genima

moj mali nikad nema poriv uzeti bebu i ljuljati je npr. a mala ih stalno nosa, pjeva im, ljuljuška, pokriva... ali se bome i s legićima igra  :Smile:

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> ...Što sam napravila da stvari približim svom idealu ravnopravnosti? Učim sinove kuhati i to uspješno...


Evo mojeg novog ideala - neka ih tata (mm) uči kuhati.

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo mojeg novog ideala - neka ih tata (mm) uči kuhati.


Hehehe... moj tata zna kuhati jer je odrastao bez oca, pa su brat i on kuhali dok je njihova mama radila. To naučiš kroz život, usput. Moja mama kuhala je dugo godina ali sad jako slabo vidi pa im jako dobro dođu tatine vještine jer sad on kuha. 

Kod mene doma postoji tekica, kuharica *for dummies* koju pišem sinovima, a s kojom se uredno služi i mm kad mu treba, jer unutra pišu iskustvena vremena za naš ekspres lonac, recimo koliko dugo treba gulašu. To je razmjena informacija i uopće nije bitno tko je u muškim cipelama, a tko u ženskim.

Moji kolege na poslu znali su se čuditi kad sam pričala koji silikon je najbolji za kadu, koji gleter i koja farba za kupaonice...jer to je kakti muški posao. Smiješno... ja sam godinama živjela sama i naučila sve. A mm nije s dvije lijeve za šivaćom mašinom. Krojiti baš ne zna, ali šivati zna. Naučio je dok je svojoj mami servisirao šivaću mašinu. I moj mlađi sin zna. Starijeg ne zanima. 

I ne kužim kaj ljudi rade toliku buku oko kuhanja i čišćenja, neš ti teškog i zahtjevnog posla... Evo, moj mlađi je danas oprao prozore na dnevnoj sobi i kuhinji, stariji je objesio zavjese i pobrisao prašinu, muž usisao, ja skuhala ručak i još me čeka džem od bresaka, a imamo 100 vremena za ljenčarenje. Nije problem posao, problem je da ga se treba rasporediti jednoliko, da nikom ne bude previše.

----------


## seni

peterlin, super jednostavno i super logicno! :worldcup:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> što se tiče igračaka, ma to nam je u genima
> 
> moj mali nikad nema poriv uzeti bebu i ljuljati je npr. a mala ih stalno nosa, pjeva im, ljuljuška, pokriva... ali se bome i s legićima igra


Ne vjerujem u to da nam je u genima. Vide oni da mame nose bebe.

----------


## tangerina

> Ne vjerujem u to da nam je u genima. Vide oni da mame nose bebe.


ah, i da i ne
dok stariji nije uhvatio godinu i pol-dvije, još sam vjerovala u to da je to sve naučeno i da djeca vole igračke koje im roditelji kupuju i guraju pod nos
mom starijem kupovali smo dotad sve rodno neutralne, didaktičke itd igračke
ali kad je prvi put u šetnji vidio nekog dječaka da vozi autiće, oči su mu zasjale
otišli smo u knjižaru, a on je izabrao slikovnicu u obliku vatrogasnih kola koja ima kotače koji se vrte
i dok sam se okrenula, bio je lud za svim "dječačkim" stvarima: autići, policajci, vatrogasci
još sam ga dugo čuvala od pištolja koje stvarno ne volim, ali evo sad je našao osobu u obitelji koja mu je voljna kupit i tu sreću, jer on ih naravno obožava

znam i suprotnih primjera, tipa mama koja se nikad ne šminka, ne nosi nakit, i njena kćerkica koja od najmanjih nogu stoji ispred ogledala i stavlja nešto oko vrata što joj glumi ogrlicu (takve mame u početku ni djetetu ne kupuju nakit, ali dijete nađe nešto već)

nekad mi se čini da neki odrasli žele biti toliko kul da očekuju od djeteta da izabere sve upravo suprotno stereotipu
a ustvari, ako djecu pustimo da biraju sami, odabrat će što im je srcu drago, nekad u skladu sa stereotipom, nekad ne, nekad slično nama, nekad ne

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Isto tako, to sam se bas iznenadila, ko da postoji gen za autice.
Doduse, ne znam kako je s curama, mozda su i njima autici zanimljivi, ono nesto se krece. :Confused:

----------


## cvijeta73

ne znam za autiće, nikad ih nisu zanimali niti jednog niti drugog.
a bome ni bebe.
ni jednog ni drugog.
mi smo im kupovali te igračke, ali nikad odaziva nije bilo. m bi im odrezala kosu i to je to. nikakvih nunanja nikad.
sjećam se i da me pitala, onako lagano uplašeno, mama jel moraju cure imati djecu.  :lool:  i onda olakšanje kad sam joj rekla da ne moraju. 
s druge strane, rodila se s genom za šminkanje i šoping  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jadranka

Moj se trenutno najvise igra na plisance i na to da oni medjusobno razgovaraju i slave rodjendane  :Smile:  I onda im on pakira poklone.

----------


## seni

Dijete se ne socijalizira u kuci sa dva roditelja, nego u društvu i common sensu tog istog društva. Koliko god malo bilo.
Socijalizira se osjećajući odnosne, snage moći, poželjno, nepoželjno jedne kulture kroz njenu cijelu povijest. Puno vise intuitivno, nego racionalno.
Uz to intuitivno osjeća sve ono podsvjesno, neizrečeno i od roditelja, šire familije, društva, svijeta.
Drugacije niti bi bilo sposobno preživjeti, a kamoli se razviti u zrelu i odraslu osobu.

Ne prostoji na ovoj zemlji mjesto, na kojem bi bilo moguće izvesti experiment odgoja i življenja van rodnih stereotipa. Ne postoje ni takvi roditelji.  :Grin: 
A o argumentima, nisam vjerovala dok moje vlastito dijete.... neću nista reči.  :Grin: 

Osim toga, potpuno je nebitno da li neki spol nešto vise naginje ovim ili onim igračkama.
Dok se to ne zloupotrebljava, da bi se opravdale i argumentirane postojeće nepravednosti i odnosi moći.
a to se radi, od kad je svijeta i vijeka.

Isto tako propitivanje i razotkrivanje rodnih stereotipa, te diskriminacije žena naprosto zbog njihovog spola, nije neka banalna i primitivna jednadžba: e sad cure moraju uzeti kamion, a dečki šivaći pribor...
nego jedna višeslojna priča, u smjeru toga, da se ne podrazumjeva da ćeš ti zbog svog spola morati uzeti kamion ili pletače igle.

----------


## tangerina

> A o argumentima, nisam vjerovala dok moje vlastito dijete.... neću nista reči.



ne znam za šta ti misliš da sam ja mislila da je to argument

jer ja uopće nisam pričala o rodnim ulogama u kontekstu cijelog života i cijelog društva
nego o tome da li se djeca igraju s lutkama odnosno kamionima jer su to vidjeli od odraslih

mislim da je to s čime se neka djeca baš vole igrat baš njihova stvar, pogotovo u toj ranoj dobi
mi je odrasli gledamo (između ostalog) iz konteksta rodnih stereotipa, a djeci je to jednostavno - s ovim se volim igrat, ovo me ne zanima

----------


## sillyme

Moj sin se cak zna igrati da je trudan  (pa nositi plisanca ispod majice) pa ga rodi, pa ga doji i nosa itd  :Grin:  Nista to nije vidio mene nego mu je sestra pokazala tu igru, i odmah mu se svidjela jer je i inace uvijek pazljiv  i dobar prema mladjima i bebama. 

Nije od onih decki koji za drustvo traze samo decke ili samo muske igre. Ali realno, ako ima izbor, odabrati ce autice pistolje i nogomet. Tako da... ne znam. Djelomicno je to utjecaj vrtica vrsnjaka i normi a opet, i kad je bio jednogodisnjak  jednostavno se drugacije igrao s auticima od sestre. 

Mislim da je sklonost jednom ili drugom tipu igre i ponasanja mozda cesca kod jednog nego kod drugog spola a mi smo je forsiranjem drustvenih normi dodatno ojacali i nametnuli- vecini odgovora ali moramo paziti i na one drugacije kojima to ne odgovara.

Moji su prilicno stereotipni po preferencijama tipova igre ali ne i po temperamentu...

----------


## seni

Tang ja sam tvoj post razumijela, kao tvrdnju da he nebitno sto roditelji kupuju, jer oni po svom spolu biraju. Pa si rekla da geni i da i ne.

ja nikad nisam kupovala rodno neutralne igračke- ne znam zapravo sto bi to uopće trebalo biti. Kupovala sam, dok sam mogla birati, ono sto mi je bilo lijepo, od kvalitetnog materijala, lijepo oblikovano, dobrog dizajna....
poslije kad je cura i sama birala, bilo je tu naravno i kiča i loše izrade, materijala....ali ona je biralo to sto ju je zanimalo i sto je voljela, a tu je bilo svega od igle, lega, kolica i lokomotiva.

sto se tiče gena, kad su se naši geni stvarali nije bilo ni kamiona ni kolica.

----------


## tangerina

> Tang ja sam tvoj post razumijela, kao tvrdnju da he nebitno sto roditelji kupuju, jer oni po svom spolu biraju. Pa si rekla da geni i da i ne.


nisam ja napisala da oni isključivo po svom spolu biraju, niti to mislim
samo znam dosta ljudi, a spadam i sama među njih, koji su očekivali da će im dijete biti van tog stereotipa, a ono se samo strpalo unutra (prije dobi kad pritisak vršnjaka iz vrtića ima veći utjecaj)


i to koje igračke djeca biraju mi se čini da ipak više ima veze s njihovim karakterom, nego ponudom izvana, pogotovo kad gledam svoju djecu i njihove vršnjake, kojima je maltene sve na svijetu ponuđeno
moji siroti plišanci nisu nikad proslavili rođendan  :Grin:

----------


## seni

Kod nas isto. Plišance nikad nije voljela.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Joj seni sto i ti znas bit doslovna, da, bas sam mislila da postoji gen za aute :lool:

----------


## seni

:Grin:  Mea culpa

----------


## mia28

Ja mislim da gospođa s pravom drami i dobro je da kaže što misli i osječa svom suprugu i što je uz to spremna i na kompromise. normalno je da suprug kad dođe doma s posla osječa umor i da se treba odmoriti ali isto tako i ova žena bez obzira što je doma je umorna .Po meni bi bilo normalno da se muž i žena međusobno nadopunjavaju i budu jedan drugom podrška.Također ta njegova pasivnost nije dobra za dijete i tako se nebi trebao ponašati jedan roditelj a pogotovo ne stalno( svima nam se ponekad dogodi pasivnost).To što takvih brakova ima na pretek ne znači da je to normalno i nebi se trebale miriti s prosječnosti i manjkavosti nego raditi na tome da nam bude bolje u braku da se nebo dogodilo da uvenemo i upadnemo u depresivna stanja koja nisu dobra za djecu ni obitelj.A Vi draga Amaranth volite svog supruga ali se i borite...

----------

